# Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo!


Der Sommer ist bei uns und in weiten Teilen Deutschlands angekommen. Diese  Woche gibt es gleich mehrere Tage mit über 30 Grad.
Wir wohnen zum Glück in einer EG Wohnung. Tagsüber lassen wir alles zu und abgedunkelt. Abends, Nachts und früh morgens wird alles aufgerissen.
Ich gehe eigentlich nur kurz zum rauchen auf dem Balkon. Weil viel machen kann man da nicht, insofern man nicht die Möglichkeit hat ins Wasser zu springen.
Deswegen bin ich auch froh das ich nur bis Mittags arbeiten muß.
Draussen haben wir zur Zeit 33 Grad. Drinne 25. Da kommen einen 25 Grad aufeinmal kühl vor.
Morgen sollen es angeblich 37 Grad bei uns werden. Und gerade dann habe ich nen Friseurtermin.

Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?
Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?
> Wie geht hier mit der Hitze um?



- Nein.
- Außen 33, innen 27, Tendenz die Woche stark steigend
- Notfall: Füße --> Wassereimer. Aber generell hab ich keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen zu Hause. Im Job muss ich Sicherheitsschuhe und lange Hosen tragen während es sowohl inner Werkstatt als auch im Bürobereich schon mal 35°C und mehr werden kann. DAS ist ätzend.

Einen Vorteil hats aber: Wenn im Prüfraum die 35°C überschritten werden gibts hitzefrei da wir bei über 35°C Innentemperatur nicht mehr prüfen dürfen (da laut Norm über 35°C nicht mehr "Raumtemperatur" ist). Am Mittwoch gibts dafür glaub ich gute Chancen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Bei mir das gleiche tagsüber alles verrammeln Nachts überall die Fenster aufreißen, hab die letzten die Wochen auch noch mit Gittern bestückt. So gut wie alle elektronischen Geräte tagsüber auslassen, auf dem Pc schaue ich mir maximal mal einen Film an gespielt wird erst wenn die Sonne untergeht. Hoffe wirklich das nach dieser heißen Woche die Temperaturen erstmal wieder erstmal runter gehen, für Montag sind bei mir zumindest schon mal 30°C und bewölkt gemeldet zu 40°C eine deutliche Verbesserung  .


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2019)

Hab mir fürs Schlafzimmer ein mobiles Klimagerät gekauft. Kosten ja nix mehr die Dinger,  hab son Comfee Teil für 175€ bekommen, was bis zu 25qm kühlen kann. Muss man halt vorm Pennen laufen lassen, weil das pervers laut ist.

Aber statt über 30 Grad krieg ich das Zimmer dadurch effektiv auf unter 25 gekühlt, was mir für guten Schlaf ausreicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - Notfall: Füße --> Wassereimer. Aber generell hab ich keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen zu Hause. Im Job muss ich Sicherheitsschuhe und lange Hosen tragen während es sowohl inner Werkstatt als auch im Bürobereich schon mal 35°C und mehr werden kann. DAS ist ätzend.


Krass! Bei uns kann ich zum Glück mit T-Shirt, kurze Hose und Schlappen rumrennen.



> Einen Vorteil hats aber: Wenn im Prüfraum die 35°C überschritten werden gibts hitzefrei da wir bei über 35°C Innentemperatur nicht mehr prüfen dürfen (da laut Norm über 35°C nicht mehr "Raumtemperatur" ist). Am Mittwoch gibts dafür glaub ich gute Chancen.


Das ist auch schon fast unmenschlich.

Mir tun auch momentan wieder Straßenarbeiter und Dachdecker leid. Die kriegen kein Hitzefrei.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe noch "angenehme" 24 °C in meiner Wohnung. 

Ich lasse auch die Fenster bis in die Nacht geschlossen und öffne sie erst Abends zum Lüften. Ansonsten schwitze ich wie du Headcrash ... was soll der Körper sonst dagegen machen!? Irgendwann ist halt Schluss mit ausziehen von Kleidung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ansonsten schwitze ich wie du Headcrash ... was soll der Körper sonst dagegen machen!? Irgendwann ist halt Schluss mit ausziehen von Kleidung.


Mitn schwitzen das geht hier drinne eigentlich noch.
Ich laufe zu Hause nur barfuß rum. Natürlich vorher gewaschen die Füße.
Und wenn ich Abends dusche nie eiskalt. Soll man nicht machen.
Am besten lauwarm. Dann schwitzt man danach nicht so schnell wieder.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Eiskalt duschen ist wohl der größte Fehler, einmal kann das Gesundheitlich gefährlich sein, gerade wenn der Körper so aufgeheizt ist, zum anderen kommt einem die Raumtemperatur dann nur wärmer vor. Ich dusche im Sommer immer möglichst warm (nicht heiß).


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Eiskalt duschen ist wohl der größte Fehler, einmal kann das Gesundheitlich gefährlich sein, gerade wenn der Körper so aufgeheizt ist, zum anderen kommt einem die Raumtemperatur dann nur wärmer vor. Ich dusche im Sommer immer möglichst warm (nicht heiß).


Man soll auch warme Getränke trinken, aber das machen die wenigsten. Ich auch nicht.
In Nordafrika z.B. trinken die Nomaden in der Wüste u.a. warmen grünen Tee.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Gut das könnte ich auch nicht, kalt muss das Wasser schon sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2019)

Daheim Fenster zu, Rolladen zu. Erst Abends wenn es draussen Kühler ist als drin wird wieder aufgemacht und bleibt offen bis in die Früh.

In der Arbeit habe ich keine Wahl. Sicherheitsschuhe, Arbeitskleidung, und natürlich keine Klima. Da schwitze ich halt, da muss ich durch.


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Juni 2019)

Bin schon immer viel draußen gewesen, als Landwirt. Und mir macht das Wetter jetzt nichts aus. Trage lange dicke Hosen und Arbeitsschuhe. Schwitze auch bei schweren körperlichen Tätigkeiten nicht so. Irgendwie ist das halt Gewohnheit. Ich trinke immer viel Selter ohne Kohlensäure.

Wohne auf 2 Etagen, unten sind 22°, oben wesentlich mehr. Ich lass die Tür oben an der Treppe auf, die Wärme steigt nach oben, abends einmal Fenster auf im Schlafzimmer oben, und die Luft zieht ab.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2019)

Draußen 32°....
Im Betrieb...... alles von 6° bis 45°
Bier im Füller 8°

Vorhandene Menge in Lagertanks....ca 2 600 000 L 

Bei meinen Job verdurstet man nicht beim arbeiten


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2019)

Daher kommt der seltsame Nachgeschmack im Sommer... die Brauer halten zur Kühlung die Füße ins Bier!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2019)

Nööp im Gärhaus sind es 14° ....immer 

Der Trick im Sommer ist es sich da Arbeit zu schaffen .........und was da alles kaputt gehen kann


----------



## matti30 (24. Juni 2019)

wie man damit umgeht? Muss man wohl durch und man wird sich wohl leider daran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## tripod (24. Juni 2019)

wichtig ist: fenster zu und zu lassen. sehr von vorteil sind aussenrolläden oder aussenjalousien.

kalt duschen ist anfangs recht angenehm, sobald man aber aus der dusche raus ist kommt es einem noch wärmer vor als zuvor.
(abgesehen davon dass es zu kreislaufproblemen führen kann)

ventilatoren sind durchaus praktisch, aber bringen nur wirklich was wenn man sich direkt anpusten lässt.
(hier kann man sich leicht einen sommerschnupfen oder eine stirnhöhlenentzündung holen, wenn man sich klatschnass davor setzt)

kleine klimaanlagen sind schon eine wohltat. sobald die möglichkeit gegeben ist den abluftschlauch gut nach aussen leiten zu können.

richtige klimaanlagen(splitgeräte) sind dann das beste, was man sich zulegen kann.
 man sollte allerdings dann abwägen, ob man das geld hierfür investiert.

ich habe mir vor zwei jahren ein splitgerät gekauft und würde es für kein geld der welt wieder hergeben wollen.

klar umwelt usw usw usw, aber wenn man nicht mehr schlafen kann (bei >40°) war die entscheidung für ein gerät dann schnell gefallen.

bis 30° in der bude war ich schon noch mit ventilator unterwegs, aber die sommer werden von jahr zu jahr heisser und vor allem auch länger.
früher gabs sowas mal im august. jetzt haben wir juni 

ausserdem schau ich z.b. schon auch, das das ding nicht 24/7 läuft, was zwar zum einen sehr angenehm wäre, aber nicht nötig ist.
- morgens eine grosse lüftaktion
- danach alles komplett zu
- abends nach der arbeit die bude herunterkühlen auf ~20°
- spät abends vor dem schlafen gehen timer setzen auf 2 stunden

der letzte punkt entfällt natürlich, wenn es abends einigermasen abkühlt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

tripod schrieb:


> ventilatoren sind durchaus praktisch, aber bringen nur wirklich was wenn man sich direkt anpusten lässt.
> (hier kann man sich leicht einen sommerschnupfen oder eine stirnhöhlenentzündung holen, wenn man sich klatschnass davor setzt)



Ich stell meinen Ventilator zusätzlich wenn ich die Fenster aufreiße noch ans Fenster und lass ihn direkt die kalte Luft gegen die Zimmerdecke blasen sorgt nochmal für zusätzlichen Durchzug und die Luft im Zimmer wird umgewälzt. Direkt anblassen lassen würde ich mich nicht davon werde ich immer zu schnell krank, daher meide ich auch Klimaanlagen.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2019)

Was mach ich bei der Hitze? Kühlschrank auf, alles raus samt Fächer. Ich rein, Kühlschrank zu. Passt Ähem, aktuell geh ich ganz gern zur Arbeit (Reinraum, ~21°C), das Problem ist dann eher die Wand, die dich überfährt wenn du wieder raus kommst. Sonst, natürlich tagsüber allet zu was geht und abends/nachts durchlüften.

Und nach Feierabend immer für ein kühles Helles sorgen...

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp im Gärhaus sind es 14° ....immer
> Der Trick im Sommer ist es sich da Arbeit zu schaffen



Stimmt. Da muss ich aber schon sehr kreativ werden - den Luxus eines


facehugger schrieb:


> Arbeit (Reinraum, ~21°C)


bzw. klimatisierten Labors gibts bei uns zwar auch aber ich nutze den dann doch recht selten. Das fällt auf wenn ich die Woche da zufällig da drin rumlatsche. 

...und kaputt gehen sollte da nichts da das in aller Regel Evakuierung und Feuerwehrauflauf zur Folge hat - und dann stehste draußen inner Sonne.


----------



## tripod (24. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich stell meinen Ventilator zusätzlich wenn ich die Fenster aufreiße noch ans Fenster und lass ihn direkt die kalte Luft gegen die Zimmerdecke blasen sorgt nochmal für zusätzlichen Durchzug und die Luft im Zimmer wird umgewälzt. Direkt anblassen lassen würde ich mich nicht davon werde ich immer zu schnell krank, daher meide ich auch Klimaanlagen.



stimmt. habe mir dazu mal vor jahren so eine kleine windmaschine und mehrere grosse ventilatoren auf ebay zugelegt. idealerweise hat man im stockwerk gegenüberliegende zimmer,
so kann man dann auf der einen seite die ventilatoren rein und auf der anderen seite rauspusten lassen.

und wie du schon schreibst schön gegen die decke, das kühlt dann wirklich auch schnell herunter, wenn es draussen schon kühl ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Der Sommer ist bei uns und in weiten Teilen Deutschlands angekommen. Diese  Woche gibt es gleich mehrere Tage mit über 30 Grad.
> ...



Beantworte ich dir...^^ Ich Arbeite von 6 bis 18:00 Uhr draußen in der Sonne (45Min Pause^^)... Ich hab das Gefühl die Sonne in Bielefeld will mich besonders strafen....
Zuhause genau wie Ihr Morgens und Abends/Nachts Fenster aufreißen Tagsüber Rollos runter. Da unser Haus aus Bruchstein ist geht es aber tatsächlich. Die Wärme sammelt sich im extrem hohen Spitzboden.

Das Stadion Vorgestern bei Phil Collins hat schon gekocht, schlimm... die Plastik Stühle dort sind eh schon Extrem Weich auch ohne Sonne.. By the way; Ich bin kein Fussballfan.. gar nicht... aber wenn der Rang der Vereine nach Qualität des Stadions bemessen würde wäre der 1 FC Köln schon wegen der Sitze in der Kreis Liga^^


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Beantworte ich dir...^^ Ich Arbeite von 6 bis 18:00 Uhr draußen in der Sonne (45Min Pause^^)... Ich hab das Gefühl die Sonne in Bielefeld will mich besonders strafen....


Bist du Bauarbeiter oder Gärtner?


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juni 2019)

Naja nicht ganz. Sagen wir so... Ich arbeite für ein sehr großes Straßen/Tief und Spezialbau Unternehmen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz. Sagen wir so... Ich arbeite für ein sehr großes Straßen/Tief und Spezialbau Unternehmen.


Ich habe mal welche gesehen vom Straßenbau bei der Hitze. Die mußten noch Helme tragen und dann der heisse Teer usw.
Da ist man doch kurz vorm Kollaps.

Oder am Hochofen das muß auch die Hölle sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Willkommen in unserer Welt und die Leute kriegen teils nicht mal nen Zuschlag / vernünftige Bezahlung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder am Hochofen das muß auch die Hölle sein.



Der Unterschied hier ist: Am Hochofen ists immer so, auch bei 15 Grad Minus draußen. Wenn du in der Nähe von großen Mengen flüssigem Roheisen stehst ist die Außentemperatur nicht mehr wirklich relevant das kann ich dir versprechen. 

Der Ganzkörpersilberanzug sieht zwar auf denPressebildchen immer schön aus aber länger als einige Minuten hältst dus an der Rinne auch in so nem Ding nicht wirklich aus (also ich mal nicht^^)


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer Welt und die Leute kriegen teils nicht mal nen Zuschlag / vernünftige Bezahlung.


Was kriegen sie denn?


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal welche gesehen vom Straßenbau bei der Hitze. Die mußten noch Helme tragen und dann der heisse Teer usw.
> Da ist man doch kurz vorm Kollaps.
> 
> Oder am Hochofen das muß auch die Hölle sein.



Helm muss ich auch etwa die halbe Zeit tragen. Immerhin darf ich weiß tragen^^ Mit Asphalt habe ich weniger Häufig zu tun. Der hat aber 120°C Mindesteinbautemperatur und wird im Optimalfalle mit bis zu 200°C angeliefert. Je nach Aspahltzusammensetzung und Ausführung!

Nice To Know:
Teer ist da heute nicht mehr drin im Gegenteil, Teer ist eine "Kohle" zusammensetzung und diese werden Heute ausnahmslos als Sonderabfall für viel Geld Endsorgt weil z. B. Phenol haltig und auch dadurch "Krebs erregend" und ist seit etwas 35 Jahren in Deutschland  Verboten.  Was heute eingebaut wird sind Bitumenemulsione aus Erdöl.(aspahlt concrete)

Wollte nicht Klugschei*en aber "Teer Einbauen" ist tatsächlich seit fast 40 Jahren offiziell in DE nicht mehr gemacht worden. Daher bin ich über die Häufigkeit dieser Redensart jedes mal verwundert.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was kriegen sie denn?



Zuschläge für besondere/außergewöhnliche Tätigkeit außerhalb des vorgesehen Rahmens bekommt man Heute nur noch extrem schwer durch 
Der Spezialbaufacharbeiterlohn liegt momentan im Bauhauptgewerbe bei (Tariftreue-GTL) bei etwa 20,60€ aber natürlich muss man das je nach Unternehmen und Arbeitsgewohnheiten des Betriebes im Winter(S-KUG) wieder Runter rechnen (ca 55% vom Brutto- bei weniger Abzügen). Nach Tarif kommt aber noch 4.09€ am Tag und ungedeckelte Kilometerleistung a`20 cent dazu
Nicht ARM... auch nicht angemessen (Tariftreue ist im Bau oft genug unbekannt) aber es gibt viele Berufe den es Schlechter geht Definitiv.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was kriegen sie denn?



Kann dir nicht sagen was ein Metallgießer bekommt aber definitiv zu wenig. Kann nur von einem bekannten ausgegen der Rettungssanitäter ist, die müssen auch mit voller Montur 14 Stunden schichten am Tag mit der Karre rumfahren, hinten ohne Klima und das fürn Appel und ein Ei.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Nice To Know:
> Teer ist da heute nicht mehr Drin im gegenteil, Teer ist ein "Kohle" zusammensetzung und diese werden Heute ausnahmslos als Sonderabfall für viel Geld Endsorgt weil z. B. Phenol haltig und auch dadurch "Krebs erregend" und ist seit etwas 35 Jahren in Deutschland  Verboten.  Was heute eingebaut wird sind Bitumenemulsione aus Erdöl.(aspahlt concrete)
> 
> Wollte nicht Klugschei*en aber "Teer Einbauen" ist tatsächlich seit fast 40 Jahren offiziell in DE nicht mehr gemacht worden. Daher bin ich über die Häufigkeit dieser Redensart jedes mal verwundert.


Ok, sorry. Danke für die Richtigstellung!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Kann dir nicht sagen was ein Metallgießer bekommt


Je nach Erfahrung, Alter, Arbeitsposten und vieles mehr grobe Größenordnung zwischen 15 und 25€ brutto pro Stunde. Die richtig ätzenden Jobs sind hier durchaus gut bezahlt, was man an der Stelle aber auch verdient hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die richtig ätzenden Jobs sind hier durchaus gut bezahlt, was man an der Stelle aber auch verdient hat.


Also ich finde, für so eine körperliche Schwerstarbeit, sind 25 Euro brutto immer noch zu wenig.

Oder Arbeit in Schlachthöfen. Dafür stellen sie billige Arbeiter aus Osteuropa für ein.
Niemand will so eine Drecksarbeit machen.

Edit: Aber das kann auch nicht jeder. Gerade sensible Menschen bei denen sich mal schnell der Magen umdreht wenn sie sowas sehen.

Solche Jobs sollten generell besser bezahlt werden.


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2019)

Schlachthöfe sollte es generell nicht geben. Billiges Fleisch ist kein Menschensrecht. Massentierhaltung und stundenlange Fahrten zu Schlachthöfen gehören verboten.

Könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt. Wer andere fühlenden wesen tötet und misshandelt der wird dafür auch selbst bezahlen. Glaube hier durchaus an Karma, Klingt jetzt vielleicht nach Veganer, aber bin ich noch netmal. Finde nur wer Fleisch essen sollte, der sollte auch den realen Wert dieses Gutes bezahlen und nicht wie aktuell hochsubventionierte Ware die künstlich mit Steuergeldern runtergedrückt wird. Deren Kosten für Umwelt enorm sind. Und die auch nur so billig ist, weil die Herstellungsbedingungen erkauft sind durch Ausnutzung von Mensch und Tier in extremster Form.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?
> Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?



Klimaanlage einschalten, was denn sonst?
Warum die Deutschen damit so geizig sind, weiß ich auch nicht.
Ob man selbst schuld ist oder es am Vermieter liegt, sei mal dahingestellt.
Auf jeden Fall ist Deutschland in der Hinsicht schlechter aufgestellt, als viele Entwicklungsländer.
40000 Euro Auto fahren, iPhone für 1000 Euro, aber bei Hitze rumjammer


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2019)

Ich will garkeine Klimaanlage haben und auf der Arbeit erst Recht nicht.
Ich schwitze lieber den ganzen Tag, als das ich wieder krank werde.


----------



## pedi (24. Juni 2019)

ich habe auf der arbeit auch keine.
im winter -25 grad, im sommer eben +40 grad, ist halt so.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer Welt und die Leute kriegen teils nicht mal nen Zuschlag / vernünftige Bezahlung.


Vernüftige Bezahlung, mein Stichwort Ich hab nen Kumpel, der über 2 Jahre an ner Heißpresse bei uns im Osten gearbeitet hat (kunstoffverarbeitende Industrie). Im Winter warste gerne (obwohl gerne ist hier das falsche Wort) in der Firma sagt er, aber im Sommer hast du in der Bude gekocht. Wenn es draußen 25-30°C waren, ging drinnen der "Spaß" los.

5-6l Wasser pro Schicht waren eher die Regel und das Arbeitsshirt konntest du danach auswringen. Wenn sich glasfaserverstärkte Reste in der Presse befanden, musste er und die Kollegen halb reinklettern und jene per Hand entfernen. War die Hölle! Sind während seiner Zeit einige weggeklappt. Dazu noch totale Überwachung/Spitzelei und er hatte dort ein gewisses Soll zu erfüllen, sonst gab es _Gespräche_ mit dem Produktionsleiter.

Das beste kommt aber noch. Die Altvorderen (die schon lange dabei waren, die Firma praktisch mit aufbauten) haben ihm erzählt, das die dort vor der Mindestlohngeschichte um die 6-7€/h Brutto verdient haben. Und das trotz 3 Schichtsystem und der körperlichen Belastung. Keine Ahnung, aber wo ich das gehört habe kann ich nur sagen: Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen.

Mittlerweile arbeitet er schon länger bei einer anderen Firma und verdient recht gutes Geld für nen "Ossi". Aber wenn ich hier höre, 20€ und mehr. Viele Arbeitnehmer in den ostdeutschen Bundesländern wären froh, wenn sie endlich mind. 10-12€/h verdienen würden...

So, jetzt hab ich mir mal (heiße) Luft gemacht. Musste mal sein.

Gruß


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juni 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> (kunstoffverarbeitende Industrie)


Kann ich für diesen Industriezweig auch im Westen teilweise bestätigen. Habe mal für 3 Monate vorm Studium in der Spritzerei bei einem Zulieferer für Kunststoffteile gearbeitet (hauptsächlich für Autos), gefühlte dauerhafte 40° C unabhängig vom Wetter, drei Schichten, dafür dann 9 Euro die Stunde. Nie wieder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?


Mit dem Elektrofahrrad bei voller Stromunterstützung mit wenig Eigenkraft durch den Wald fahren. Traumhaft schön, ich liebe das Wetter


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Der Sommer ist bei uns und in weiten Teilen Deutschlands angekommen. Diese  Woche gibt es gleich mehrere Tage mit über 30 Grad.
> ...



Also mein Problem ist weniger meine Wohnung, sondern eher das Büro in der Arbeit. Früh Sonne, mittags Sonne, abends Sonne und gefühlte 30° 
Ab Mittag merkt man, wie das Hirn nicht mehr mitspielt und man viele Leichtsinnsfehler und Schreibfehler macht 

Heute solls noch heißer werden als gestern und morgen bis zu 37°. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das aushalten soll


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?


Nö. In der Nacht lüften, am Tag alles zu.



> Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?


Gestern hatte es draussen 32°C, drinnen 24°C



> Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?


Um 6:30 im Büro, um 16:00 im Biergarten


----------



## Teacup (25. Juni 2019)

Tjoar, kannste nix machen.

Ich versuche einfach früher mit der Arbeit anzufangen, um auch früher Feierabend machen zu können. Und verlagere manche Dinge von meinem Büro in das Labor im Untergeschoss, da ist es meistens ganz angenehm.

Richtig schlimm finde ich es nur, wenn es nachts nicht abkühlt und auch keine Luftbewegung entsteht. Dann kann ich nicht mehr schlafen und nach spätestens drei Nächten bin ich ein Zombie.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Richtig schlimm finde ich es nur, wenn es nachts nicht abkühlt und auch keine Luftbewegung entsteht. Dann kann ich nicht mehr schlafen und nach spätestens drei Nächten bin ich ein Zombie.


Wir hatten gestern Nacht 22-23 Grad im Schlafzimmer, ich konnte nicht richtig pennen (optimal wären ja 18-20 GRad. Naja, immer noch besser als 25 und mehr).
Da habe ich heute spontan meinen Urlaub nochmal um einen Tag verlängert.
Zum Glück geht das bei uns auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also mein Problem ist weniger meine Wohnung, sondern eher das Büro in der Arbeit. Früh Sonne, mittags Sonne, abends Sonne und gefühlte 30°
> Ab Mittag merkt man, wie das Hirn nicht mehr mitspielt und man viele Leichtsinnsfehler und Schreibfehler macht
> 
> Heute solls noch heißer werden als gestern und morgen bis zu 37°. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das aushalten soll


Im Büro sitzen und jammern. Ich lade dich gerne mal ein einen Tag bei der Hitze bei uns in der Halle, schön im Akkord Körperlich zu arbeiten. Hinterher liebst du dein Büro auch bei 50°C. Das Garantiere ich dir.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich hab ein Mora 360LT ,  ansonsten viel Trinken  und zocken !  und nicht arbeiten wenn möglich  

Du musst es nur mit deinem Chef abklären


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern Nacht 22-23 Grad im Schlafzimmer, ich konnte nicht richtig pennen (optimal wären ja 18-20 GRad.


Is ja noch regelrecht kühl gegenüber meiner alten Single-Bude. Da hatte ich auch nachts im Sommer (trotz Rollos) gerne 28-30°C im Wohn/Schlafbereich. 

An ein durchlüften war damals bauartbedingt nicht wirklich zu denken...

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2019)

Klimaanlage FTW! 

Gibt nix besseres als im Auto richtig schön 20°C zu haben.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klimaanlage FTW!
> 
> Gibt nix besseres als im Auto richtig schön 20°C zu haben.


Klar. Und wenn du aussteigst, erschlägt dich die Hitze...

Gruß


----------



## Krautmausch (25. Juni 2019)

Im Büro hats zum Glück Klima. Brauchts unterm Flachdach aber auch, heute früh waren immernoch 26°C in der Bude, weil seit Feierabend gestern alles verrammelt war und sich abends noch mal ordentlich aufgeheizt hat. Rest in Peace an unsere Schweißer in der Halle draußen. 

Zuhause mach ichs den Italienern nach und krach an der Süd- und Westseite tagsüber die Rollos runter, in Ermangelung charmanter Fensterläden. Notfalls wird noch ein Ventilator angeworfen oder bis auf die Buxen gestrippt.  So lässt es sich ehrlich gesagt aushalten, bin eh ein Freund der Dunkelheit muhahahaha.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Im Büro sitzen und jammern. Ich lade dich gerne mal ein einen Tag bei der Hitze bei uns in der Halle, schön im Akkord Körperlich zu arbeiten. Hinterher liebst du dein Büro auch bei 50°C. Das Garantiere ich dir.



Also eins vorweg: Ich finde Leute assozial, die Bürotätigkeiten haben und über andere Arbeiter (Bauarbeiter etc.) herziehen und genauso finde ich die Leute assozial, die körperlich arbeiten und über Büromenschen herziehen.

Keiner ist weniger wert und nur wenn beide "Welten" existieren, funktioniert es auch.
Nur weil du nur deine Welt kennst, heißt das nicht, dass die andere Welt nichts leistet.

Ich habe bei der Hitze weniger Probleme mich körperlich anzustrengen, als mich dauerhaft zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Ray2015 (25. Juni 2019)

Heute paar Schiefer-Dächer geflickt (Dachdecker). 42 Grad da oben. Kurze Hose ist leider nicht da man sich sonst die Knie verbrennt. Was macht man an so einem Tag?! Viel viel Trinken. Am besten stark mineralisiertes Wasser. Bin fix und fertig  Morgen geht es aber weiter.


----------



## mardsis (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe das Glück, das sowohl die Wohnung als auch mein Büro eine relativ gute Lage haben und daher von der starken Sonne weitestgehend verschont bleiben, daher habe ich zu Hause relativ angenehme Temperaturen zwischen 24 und 26 Grad. Leider heizt der Server meinen Schlafraum etwas auf, habe aber das Gefühl das es kaum etwas ausmacht (pro Tag ca. 0,5-0,8KWh), ich überlege momentan ob ich den Nachts und zur Arbeitszeit in den Standby schicke. Beim nächsten Umzug versuche ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu bekommen zumindest in einem Raum eine kleine Klimaanlage zu bekommen um zumindest die Temperatur etwas im Rahmen zu halten (aber auch nicht massiv, runter auf 23 Grad und eine geringe Luftfeuchte reichen mir völlig aus). Ich dunkle den Raum tagsüber ab und lüfte nur Nachts, das hilft relativ gut, leider heizt sich irgendwann die gesamte Fassade auf.

Im Büro ist es besonders krass, in meinem Büro kann man es aushalten, wobei es schon recht warm ist (leider macht mein Kollege den halben Tag das Fenster auf und ich bekomme vom Durchzug einen steifen Nacken und Migräne). Unser Chefbüro wird dank ca. 8M Fensterfront ab ca. 10 Uhr morgens sprichwörtlich zum Backofen, da ist zwar eine Klimaanlage verbaut, die schafft es aber mit müh und not maximal auf 24-25 Grad runter.
Dennoch komme ich beim arbeiten gut mit der Temperatur klar, aber nach ein paar Stunden lässt der Körper langsam nach und es fällt mir langsam schwer mich zu konzentrieren.

Habe mich aber inzwischen recht gut an die Temperaturen gewöhnt, früher war ich da empfindlicher. Nur freue ich mich aktuell jeden Tag über eine klimatisierte Straßenbahn, in unseren alten ohne Klimaanlage ist es teilweise wärmer als draußen (hat auch was, weil es beim Aussteigen gefühlt kälter wird )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also mein Problem ist weniger meine Wohnung, sondern eher das Büro in der Arbeit.


Das nervige ist die Abwärme der Rechner sowie die Sicherheitsbestimmungen, die nächtliches Lüften verhindern. Ich war in Wolfsburg mal in einem gut verglastem Dachgeschoss voller Workstationes mit Temperaturen jenseits der 40°C. Als wir als Notlösung die Fenster mit Alufolie abgehängt hatten, kam der Bereichsleiter und verbot es, weil es die optische Anmutung verändere. Er ging dann wieder in sein klimatisiertes Büro ... Spalter ...

Wie soll man denken und kreativ arbeiten, wenn der Körper auf Sparflamme schaltet? Geht nicht. Ich habe mir dann ein Klimagerät fürs Büro gekauft, zumindest durften wir es anschließen, sowas ist heute stellenweise auch schon verboten von wegen Brandschutz und so. Und viel bringt es nicht, aber eine kleine kühlere Glocke um mich herum war möglich, der Krach war aber auch störend.


----------



## Krautmausch (26. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das nervige ist die Abwärme der Rechner sowie die Sicherheitsbestimmungen, die nächtliches Lüften verhindern. Ich war in Wolfsburg mal in einem gut verglastem Dachgeschoss voller Workstationes mit Temperaturen jenseits der 40°C.



Hättet ihr laut Gesetz nicht einfach alles stehen und liegen lassen und nach Hause gehen können?


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2019)

Also die Tage würde ich ohne Klimaanlage im Büro völlig eingehen.
Mein Büro bekomm ich so in etwa auf 25 Grad.
Leider muss ich aber ständig mein Büro verlassen und durch die 35-40 Grad Hallen laufen.
Ist also ein auf und ab, den ganzen Tag.^^

Heute Mittag wird auch zuhause die Klima eingeschalten. Kostet zwar Strom,
aber so ist es zumindest angenehm wenn ich Abends nach Hause komm.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich war in Wolfsburg mal in einem gut verglastem Dachgeschoss voller Workstationes mit Temperaturen jenseits der 40°C. Als wir als Notlösung die Fenster mit Alufolie abgehängt hatten, kam der Bereichsleiter und verbot es, weil es die optische Anmutung verändere.


Das selbe hatten wir gemacht als wir früher noch in einer Dachgeschoss-Wohnung gewohnt hatten. Das hatte tatsächlich geholfen.

Gestern Nacht wieder ******** geschlafen. Es hat sich Nachts nur auf 24 Grad abgekühlt. Aber nächste Nacht und morgen soll es besser werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

So, jetzt habe ich kleine Klimasau das mobile Gerät aus dem Keller geholt und mache mir damit zumindest ein kühles Schlafzimmer. Sind ja nur 2kW Leistung, also 50,-Cent pro Stunde. Und Sonnenstrom gibt es gerade genug.

Und nur zu den Kosten. Das Ding kaufte ich vor zwanzig Jahren für damals 500,-DM. Das sind 12,5,-€ pro Jahre und jedes Jahr ist es im Schnitt eine Woche unverzichtbar. Dann kostet mich der gesunde Schlaf in Summe keine 5-10,-€ je klimatisierte Nacht und der Luxus muss sein.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juni 2019)

Daheim: alles bestens dank Lüftungssystem mit Klimaanlage

Arbeit: spätestens nach der Mittagspause setzen temperaturbedingt die ersten höheren Hirnfunktionen aus


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2019)

Auf der Arbeit geht es, ist sehr gut klimatisiert (und nein, ich arbeite nicht im Büro). Zu Hause ist es da schon schwieriger (Dachgeschoss). Da heisst es Fenster zu, Rollos runter und Ventilator an sonst geht man da kaputt. Zur Abkühlung steht aber ein großer Pool im Garten, der hat gerade zwar auch um die 29° Wassertemperatur aber das ist immer noch kühler als die 37° die hier momentan anstehen. Also Gott,, falls es dich gibt, was immer du auch da draußen kochst, es ist gar!


----------



## Lotto (26. Juni 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Heute paar Schiefer-Dächer geflickt (Dachdecker). 42 Grad da oben. Kurze Hose ist leider nicht da man sich sonst die Knie verbrennt. Was macht man an so einem Tag?! Viel viel Trinken. Am besten stark mineralisiertes Wasser. Bin fix und fertig  Morgen geht es aber weiter.



 Ohne Scheiss: ich würd nen Hitzschlag bekommen.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juni 2019)

Joa, letztes Jahr ist ein Kollege umgekippt und musste in's Krankenhaus. Hitzschlag, zu wenig getrunken. Juckt meinen Chef aber nicht viel und sagen will da auch keiner etwas. Die nächsten (Zeit-)Arbeiter stehen schon in der Schlange. Ich bin zwar fest angestellt aber was soll ich mich beschweren? Ich wusste in der Ausbildung was auf mich zukommt. Ich sauniere viel und mir macht Hitze jetzt nicht sooooo viel aus weil ich weiß was zu tun ist. Manche Zeitarbeiter möchten auf meine Ratschläge leider nicht eingehen. Die wollen anscheinend keine "Pussy" sein und meinen sie wären selber aus Glut oder sowas.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2019)

Bei uns kühlt es sich langsam ab. Heute Nacht solls bis auf 19 Grad runter gehen.
Morgen und Freitag tagsüber deutlich angenehmer. Samstag und Sonntag angeblich wieder heisser. Ab Montag die Woche dann kühler.
Mal beobachten.
Solange man noch Verschnaufpausen hat zwischendurch gehts ja im Sommer.
Ich hätte ja lieber einen durchwachsenen Sommer mit öfter mal Regen. 20-25 Grad reichen vollkommen.
Leider kann man sich das aber nicht aussuchen.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. Juni 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Die nächsten (Zeit-)Arbeiter stehen schon in der Schlange



Können irgendwelche Zeitarbeiter denn Schieferdächer decken? Hab da mal ne Reportage gesehen, dass ist doch eigtl. ne Wissenschaft für sich, wenn man das richtig machen will, oder?


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juni 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Können irgendwelche Zeitarbeiter denn Schieferdächer decken?



Flächen können die nach einer Zeit schon machen. Anfangsort, Endort, Kehle usw. wird dann schon schwieriger und keine Zeit denen das beizubringen. Die machen auch meistens die "Drecksarbeit" wie neue Schiefer ran schaffen, Rinne sauber machen usw.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2019)

Das schöne ist ja. Im Straßenbau haben wir quasi unendlich Wasser zur verfügung am Hydranten. Ein segen, das Wasser aus 80cm+ ist eigentlich immer Kühl im Verhältniss^^

Off Topic zum Post hier Drüber:
Also Zeitarbeitern/Hilfsarbeitern etc nicht zeigen wies geht, so läuft das bei uns nicht. Extrem viele Leute denken Leider Bauarbeiter/innen sind Haupsächlich dumm und es hätte für andere sachen kaum gerreicht. Und wenn man Hi´wies, Stiften usw nicht zeigt wies geht wird dieses schwachsinnige image nie aussterben. Auf unseren Baustellen muss Jeder als Geselle und auch Ungelernte(Fachlich ausführend) alle Aufgaben des Anderen auch Kommissarisch ausführen können. Auch die des Meisters, Poliers, Vorarbeiters unter anderem auch mal Teilbereiche der Bauleitung oder überwachende Tätigkeiten. Sonst ist er am Falschen Platz. Der eine kann das Besser der andere das! Je nach Qualifikation und Talent Logo. Ich muss aber auch in der lage sein den Rohrleger den Baggerfahrer, Pflasterer oder auch mal andere Meister ersetzen zukönnen Selbst wenn es nicht meinem Aufgabenbereich ist, und auch ein Gewissen Teil dieser Verantwortung zu übernehmen der Mir durch diese Aufgabe zufällt oder zugeteilt wird.

 Ein Team ist immer nur so stark wie sein schwächstes Mitglied. Das ist nicht nur ein Spruch, das ist bittere Realität. Wenn der "Schwache" nicht auch weiß wie es geht wie soll er mich denn lohnenswert unterstützen?

Sorry für das Off topic aber sowas ist mir sehr wichtig zu sagen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ein Team ist immer nur so stark wie sein schwächstes Mitglied. Das ist nicht nur ein Spruch, das ist bittere Realität. Wenn der "Schwache" nicht auch weiß wie es geht wie soll er mich denn lohnenswert unterstützen?
> 
> Sorry für das Off topic aber sowas ist mir sehr wichtig zu sagen.


Damit hast du auch vollkommen Recht.

Leiharbeiter werden schnell abgewertet. Und die sind nicht mal alle ungelernt.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2019)

Leiharbeiter Gastarbeiter sind oft, nach meiner Erfahrung sogar sehr fleißig und das finde ich sehr lobenswert. Und sollte mit der Weitergabe von Wissen auch honoriert werden.
"Keine Zeit" ist eine Sackgasse natürlich gibt es die Situation da muss es Flott gehen da ist derjenige, der es gut kann eben die beste Wahl. Allerdings wenn nichts für neue Mitarbeiter getan wird,..kommen auch keine. Das scheint vielen nicht klar zu sein die Zeit ist nicht vertan, sondern investiert. Die Motvation dieser Leute wird nicht grade gesteigert wenn sie nur den Dreck weg machen müssen den die anderen Produzieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Juni 2019)

Wer nicht draussen in der Sonne arbeiten muss sondern im Schatten dürfte meiner Meinung nach sich da gar nicht dazu äussern... alles halb so schlimm 
Wenn man da so die ganzen Kommentare in den Medien durch liest sind die wo am meisten jammern die ganzen Bürogummis, die wo die ganze Zeit draussen ohne Schatten in der Sonne werken müssen beschweren sich hingegen kaum....


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2019)

Ich komme mit der Hitze allgemein kaum noch klar. Alles über 25° Außentemperatur bringt mich regelrecht zur Verzweiflung.

Zuhause: Die Sonne scheint ab Mittag den ganzen restlichen Tag volle Kanne ins Zimmer, wodurch weit über 30° Zimmertemperatur im Sommer keine Seltenheit sind - selbst nachts durchlüftet mit geschlossenem Fenster, abdunkelnder Jalousie und ausgeschaltetem PC. Zudem spielt die Problematik eines recht kleinen Zimmers rein... Wärmedämmung sei dank bekommt man die Hitze kaum noch aus der Wohnung - im Sommer 2016 hatte ich knappe 36° Zimmertemperatur. Dadurch komme ich auch selten zu normalen Zeiten ins Bett - ist halt zu warm und man will die einzig angenehmen Stunden am Tag genießen können. 

In Verbindung mit den Schlafproblemen bin ich natürlich bei solchen Temperaturen auch extrem leicht reizbar. Dadurch, dass ich durch die Hitze den ganzen Tag so platt bin komme ich zuhause zu fast nichts. Wirklich vor die Tür gehen will ich vor 22Uhr auch nicht - weil es draußen noch wärmer ist. Entsprechend grassiert bei mir aktuell auch extreme Langeweile -> Reizbarkeit potenziert.

Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken einer Klimaanlage, auch, wenn ich natürlich vorher nochmal schaue, obs der Ventilator nicht auch tut. 

Arbeit: Solange ich Spätdienste habe geht es zumindest vom Schlafen her. Den Rest kann ich kurz zusammenfassen: Eine Klimaanlage gibts meist nicht, die Hitze steht auch in den Tunneln, wenn es kurze Regenschauer gibt wirds richtig feucht-warm und zu allem Überfluss gibts oft nur ein Fenster, welches man öffnen kann. Die Dienstkleidung tut ihr Übriges - man schwitzt wie ein Iltis.

Trotz allem empfinde ich den Sommer jetzt nicht als außergewöhnlich warm. An solche extrem warmen Sommer kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, als ich klein war.


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2019)

Heute Morgen um 7:00 Uhr bei der Abreit angekommen. Aussentemperatur 26°C


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um 7:00 Uhr bei der Abreit angekommen. Aussentemperatur 26°C



Bei uns in Baden Württemberg sind heute Maxiwerte von 27-28 Grad gemeldet.
Ich gehe also entspannt in den Tag. Gegen gestern ist das ja reinste Abkühlung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

Bei uns sind es 18 Grad draussen. Heute Maximaltemperatur 25 Grad. Das ist perfekt!
Jetzt zur Arbeit.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juni 2019)

Ihr glücklichen wir haben heute bis zu 34c in Österreich... Aber es könnte am Nachmittag die Wetterfront aus Deutschland zu uns ziehen und eine Abkühlung bringen das wäre superfein  28c hat es jetzt schon und in der Sonne gefühlte 60c .... Gibt es eigentlich noch Frühling und Herbst? Wenn nicht, sollte man diese 2 abschaffen wie die Sommer und Winterzeit  Denn ich habe seit Jahren das Gefühl dass es am Montag noch -3c und Schnee gibt und am Dienstag +28c und Luftfeuchtigkeit einer Dampfkammer ^^


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wer nicht draussen in der Sonne arbeiten muss sondern im Schatten dürfte meiner Meinung nach sich da gar nicht dazu äussern... alles halb so schlimm
> Wenn man da so die ganzen Kommentare in den Medien durch liest sind die wo am meisten jammern die ganzen Bürogummis, die wo die ganze Zeit draussen ohne Schatten in der Sonne werken müssen beschweren sich hingegen kaum....



Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Darf ich mich in D auch nicht über Schlaglöcher beschweren, nur weil es irgendwo auf der WElt gar keine Straßen gibt, ergo es noch schlechter geht? Würdest du wohl nicht sagen. 

Es sind beides Extreme. Bei 35 Grad im Büro zu sitzen und evtl. einen Dresscode mit langen Klamotten befolgen zu müssen, ist ganz und gar nicht angenehm. Genauso wie draußen als Straßenarbeiter in der Sonne arbeiten zu müssen nicht angenehm ist.

Ganz nebenbei: Unsere Handwerker fangen bei den Temperaturen um 6Uhr an und sind dann um 14:30 fertig. Wir im Büro (Kundenservice) müssen bis 16:20 im Haus sein. Ich denke beide Gruppen, Menschen in Büros und Menschen die draußen arbeiten, möchten nicht unbedingt untereinander die Arbeitsplätze tauschen, bei fast 40 Grad.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Juni 2019)

Nicht zu viel Haut zeigen


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juni 2019)

Wie ich damit umgehe? 
... ich leide ganz einfach. Heute waren es 34 C° im Büro 


Aber Zuhause lass ich mich davon nicht vom spielen abhalten.
Viele gute Spiele laufen auch auf einer Notebook IntelHD sehr angenehm  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Aber Zuhause lass ich mich davon nicht vom spielen abhalten.
> Viele gute Spiele laufen auch auf einer Notebook IntelHD sehr angenehm


Ich spiele im Sommer quasi gar nicht. Irgendwie habe ich da keine richtige Motivation zu.
Genauso wie mir das lesen schwer fällt. Habe hier ein Buch angefangen, nur den Anfang gelesen.
Aber im Herbst will ich da weiter machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2019)

Wo ist es denn heiß???

Waren heute perfekt 23°C,
 leichter Wind, Sonne, 
geht nicht besser


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

Ja heute war es hier auch perfekt. Ähnlich wie bei dir.
Morgen geht´s auch noch mit maximal 27 Grad.
Samstag&Sonntag wieder über 30. 
Und Montag angeblich wieder kühler.
Laut 14 Tage Trend soll es dann bis auf ein paar Ausreisser nicht mehr so heiss werden.
Aber das Trinkwasser wird hier im Kreis langsam knapp. In einer Nachbarstadt ist deswegen schon der Notstand ausgerufen worden.
Es hat definitiv zu wenig geregnet.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

Bei uns ist es besonders schlimm, denn wir wohnen zwar im EG aber die Wohnung ist wie eine Kühlbox mit Styropor als Wärmedämmung umgeben. Darauf wurde der Putz dann angebracht. Obwohl wir auf einer Seite der Wohnung zwei Lüfter im Fensterrahmen innerhalb zwei Zimmer verbaut haben und in Küche sowie in beiden Badezimmer jeweils ein Abluftlüfter heizt sich die Wohnung Abends besonders stark auf. Sobald es Dunkel wird können wir noch nicht mal mehr richtig Lüften, denn da sehr viel Grünanlage vor dem Haus verbaut ist bekommen wir die ganzen Insekten rein. Ein Insektenschutz können wir nicht verbauen da wir nur Balkontüren haben und keine Fenster und diese sind so dicht an den Jalousien verbaut das kein Fliegengittertür verbaut werden können.

Gestern war es besonders schlimm, da hatten wir in der Wohnung bis zu 30°C und zur Abendstunde wurde es draußen Kühler als bei uns drin. Heute morgen haben wir alles schön gelüftet da es schön kühl draußen war und in der Wohnung war es den ganzen Tag auch sehr angenehm. Aber momentan haben wir wieder 28,9°C was auch etwas unangenehm ist. Da die Sonne schon verzogen ist und es zwar noch hell ist aber mit Schatten, schaue ich gleich ob ich mal etwas Stoßlüften kann.

Unser Wohnbereich befindet sich auf auf einer Seite wo wir die Sonne ab 14-15 Uhr voll abbekommen. Zuvor haben wir noch die Schattenseite und solange der Schatten da ist geht es.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juni 2019)

39 Grad draussen heut... bin kurz vor tot..  Und morgen darf ich auch noch den LKW ohne Klimaanlage nehmen... aber es wird 2 Grad kühler...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

Bin früher auch immer Beruflich LKW gefahren und immer recht froh über meine Klimaanlage gewesen. Meisten hatte ich ehe weiter Strecken zu fahren und da machte die Klima erstecht viel aus. Wir hatten auch auch LKWs ohne Klima und eines war besonders schlimm, da kam auch die Wärme von unten aus dem Motor hoch. 

Bin auch Fernverkehr mit Übernachtung gefahren und bis der Motor abgekühlt war war es auch nicht so angenehm. Da habe ich dann möglichst Plätze aufgesucht die im Schatten standen, da ich keine Standklima hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> ... bin kurz vor tot..


Dann vergiss nicht die Wasserflaschen für die Fahrt morgen und hol Dir einen Lüfter für den Zigarettenanzünder mit Saugfuss. Das hilft wirklich


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juni 2019)

Hab heut tagsüber fast 9l Wasser gekippt.. das kommt gar nimmer im Magen an hab ich das Gefühl, das tropft am Kopf gleich wieder raus


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

Manche Leute sind auch witzig. Nehmen ihr Handy mit ins Freibad oder an den Badesee und fummeln damit mitten in der Sonne die ganze Zeit rum.
Dann wundern sie sich das die aufeinmal lahmarschig werden oder hängen bleiben. Noch nie was von Überhitzung gehört.
Oder Laptop schön mit ins Bett nehmen und auf die Decke legen.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder Laptop schön mit ins Bett nehmen und auf die Decke legen.



also das mache ich auch .
Ich hab dem aber auch Flüssigmetall spendiert und die Finstacks werden ziemlich regelmäßig gesäubert.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Heute nochmal 34 Grad und dann mindestens eine Woche Verschnaufpause.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. Juni 2019)

Ich arbeite bei dem Wetter ganzen Tag draußen ..also Montag bis Freitags ...


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juni 2019)

Lustig gelle.... wenn dann die Bürolisten kommen um abends draussen zu hocken und meinen es könnte doch immer so sein


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Ab nächste Woche wirds bei uns wieder richtig warm.
Donnerstag angeblich bis zu 36 Grad.
Zum Glück habe ich Urlaub. 
Wir werden dann schwimmen fahren usw.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2019)

Ich gehe lieber schuften, das ist ein Wetter für echte Männer und Frauen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2019)

Natoll, ich hatte jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und es war nicht zu heiß. Ab Montag muß ich wieder ran und es soll heiß werden. Da verarscht mich doch wer.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2019)

Ja was macht man bei solchen Wetter?
Jedenfalls so viel wie möglich raus und genießen!


----------



## Krautmausch (23. Juli 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja was macht man bei solchen Wetter?
> Jedenfalls so viel wie möglich raus und genießen!



Nope! Je sonniger, desto drinner! Draußen ist hell, heiß, laut, und die Leute haben viel zu gute Laune.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich raus gehe, dann nur wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, mich irgendwo  im Wasser abzukühlen.
Sonst Wohnung. Da ist es relativ kühl.

Donnerstag sollen es hier bis zu 40 Grad werden... Horror!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Donnerstag sollen es hier bis zu 40 Grad werden... Horror!


Der Balkon ist nicht zu ertragen, raus gehen ist aktuell nicht  meines aber die Klimaanlange kühlt schön auf 24°C in der Wohnung. Ein Hoch auf die Stromverschwendung


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

Wir haben zum Glück 24-25 Grad ohne Klimaanlage in der Wohnung.

Nur Nachts geht es nicht so weit runter wenn es draussen so heiss ist.  Mindestens 20-22 Grad. Dann wäre ein Klimaanlage vom Vorteil.
Am besten schlafe ich bei 15-18 Grad.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja was macht man bei solchen Wetter?
> Jedenfalls so viel wie möglich raus und genießen!


Raus geht  es nur wenn ich zur Arbeit muß, ansonsten wird so ein Wetter gemieden wie es nur geht. Wie kann man Hitze nur genießen?


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

Manche Menschen sind eben nicht so wärmeempfindlich... die empfinden das als angenehm.

Vor 10-15 Jahren habe ich mich auch noch bei 30 Grad in die Sonne gelegt und gebräunt.
Jetzt sitze ich draussen nur noch im Schatten. Oder bin im Wasser.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2019)

Damals als Schüler war ich auch ziemlich Hitze unempfindlich. Da war ich auch täglich nach der Schule sofort unterwegs zum See oder Freibad. Aber irgendwann als Erwachsener hat sich das geändert. Heute läuft mir ruckzug der Schweiß runter wenn ich in der Hitze bin. Das ist nicht schön, daher vermeide ich das so gut wie es geht. 
In der Arbeit ist es halt extrem, Hitze und dazu noch körperliche Anstrengung....


----------



## colormix (23. Juli 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Damals als Schüler war ich auch ziemlich Hitze unempfindlich. Da war ich auch täglich nach der Schule sofort unterwegs zum See oder Freibad. Aber irgendwann als Erwachsener hat sich das geändert. Heute läuft mir ruckzug der Schweiß runter wenn ich in der Hitze bin. Das ist nicht schön, daher vermeide ich das so gut wie es geht.
> In der Arbeit ist es halt extrem, Hitze und dazu noch körperliche Anstrengung....



Du solltest mal deine Ernährung umstellen das liegt sicherlich hauptsächlich daran  und etwas Salzhaltiges   essen, 
Kalte Erdnuss Butter z.b. schmeckt ganz gut *g*  
wenn man zu kalte Getränke trinkt schwitzt man noch mehr,
ich hab damit keine Probleme eine Tasse Kaffee bei der Hitze , 
macht die Hitze nichts groß ,  angenehmer ist es aber immer wenn man das Zimmer Abkühlen kann ,
habe meinen Neuen Air Kühler grade auf Stufe 1 laufen mir ist schon fast zu kalt , Gefühle Temperatur >>19/20 c <<,
es laufen insgesamt 2 im Zimmer einer steht noch am Bett und ist an geschaltet .



Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche Menschen sind eben nicht so wärmeempfindlich... die empfinden das als angenehm.
> 
> Vor 10-15 Jahren habe ich mich auch noch bei 30 Grad in die Sonne gelegt und gebräunt.
> Jetzt sitze ich draussen nur noch im Schatten. Oder bin im Wasser.



Vor 15 Jahren war auch der UV Index nicht so hoch wie heute,
heute mache ich das aus diesem Grund nicht  mehr  lange in die Sonne legen .


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren war auch der UV Index nicht so hoch wie heute,
> heute mache ich das aus diesem Grund nicht  mehr  lange in die Sonne legen .


Das hängt bei mir aber mit anderen Sachen zusammen. 
Ich habe  eine Schilddrüsenerkrankung und muß u.a. auch deswegen Medis nehmen.


----------



## colormix (23. Juli 2019)

Headcrash@ 
Das haste ja nicht gesagt "Schilddrüsenerkrankung",
dann sind das wohl die Medikamente die das Auslösen Unverträglichkeiten ,
mir machen     eigentlich   30/40 c nichts aus  wenn man sich normal bewegt und nicht körperlich schwer  arbeitet ,
nur könnte   ich bei diesen Temperaturen schlecht schlafen die 
Hitze macht mich irgendwie Wach .


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Dann schlaf halt nachts.


----------



## colormix (23. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann schlaf halt nachts.


 
ich kann schlafen wann ich will habe mehr als genug funktionierende  Alternativen um es Kühl zu haben ,
das alles ist kein muss aber angenehmer so .


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Na dann sei doch froh, dass du nicht arbeiten musst.
Nicht jeder kann sich aussuchen, wann er schlafen will.


----------



## colormix (23. Juli 2019)

War eben für eine Stunde vor dem TV ein gepennt
schön im kühlen Luftstrom meines Airs 
  Film  auf Tele 5 war zu langweilig .


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juli 2019)

Ja so ist das TV Programm heute.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

Es kommen auch gute Sachen, nur nicht auf Tele 5.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Sieht echt toll aus mit dem Wetter bei uns die nächsten Tage.

Wer bietet mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Naja, ist schon eine Segen, dass die Hitze auf Ende der Woche fällt. Solange es auch einen Wechsel der Wetterlage gibt ( die letzten 2 Wochen waren ja gemäßigt) hält man das grad noch aus. Da empfand ich das letztes Jahr mit der anhaltenden Hitze belastender.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob morgen der bisherige Hitzerekord irgendwo in Deutschland geknackt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2019)

Ihr habt gut reden. Ich bin Schweißlehrer. Nicht nur dass in der Bude noch mehr Hitze entsteht als draußen, man hat auch noch feuerfeste extrem dicke und schwere Kleidung an und zusätzlich die Strahlungswärme.

In dieser Zeit geb ich einfach noch viel mehr Gas als sonst. Ich arbeite schneller, härter und länger und komme erst wieder raus wenn es abends schon wieder kühler wird. Das hat den Vorteil dass der Tag einem sehr kurz vorkommt (aber eben auch der komplette Sommer).

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Trinkst du denn jetzt wenigstens mehr?
Damit hattest du ja mal Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr habt gut reden. Ich bin Schweißlehrer.


Ach Du meine Güte....
Eine Tüte Eis an den Cleriker


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr habt gut reden. Ich bin Schweißlehrer. Nicht nur dass in der Bude noch mehr Hitze entsteht als draußen, man hat auch noch feuerfeste extrem dicke und schwere Kleidung an und zusätzlich die Strahlungswärme.
> 
> In dieser Zeit geb ich einfach noch viel mehr Gas als sonst. Ich arbeite schneller, härter und länger und komme erst wieder raus wenn es abends schon wieder kühler wird. Das hat den Vorteil dass der Tag einem sehr kurz vorkommt (aber eben auch der komplette Sommer).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Und das bringts? Inwieweit arbeitet man als Schweißlehrer schneller härter und länger, versteh mich nicht falsch aber sollte das nicht vor Allem für die zu Unterrichtenden gelten?

Ich arbeite langsamer, weniger und kürzer, kann auch keine Nachteile feststellen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schneller, härter und länger und komme erst wieder raus wenn es abends schon wieder kühler wird.



Ich habe gerade Urlaub und schlecke ein Eis.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Juli 2019)

Ich sitz grad noch im Büro.. 23°, ab Morgen dann Urlaub.. und frag wie heiß es wohl schon daheim in der Dachgschoßwohnung ist...


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oj6eK5rQWn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Zur Kuehlung des Asphalts: Niederlaender streuen Salz gegen Hitze - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel

Interessant...


----------



## MfDoom (24. Juli 2019)

Mozzarella aus dem Kühlschrank, in Scheiben schneiden
Tomate in Scheiben schneiden, auf den Mozzarella legen
Basilikum drauf legen (muss aber nicht sein)
Olivenöl drüber träufeln, nicht zu wenig, nicht zu viel
Etwas grob gemahlenen Pfeffer
Manchmal noch Balsamico aber nur bei billigem Mozzarella, er zerstört den feinen Geschmack von Büffelmozzarella
Etwas Brot

Bestes Abendessen bei der Hitze


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2019)

Wir schuften nur bis 13 Uhr,

was heute nicht wird, hat Zeit bis morgen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Trinkst du denn jetzt wenigstens mehr?
> Damit hattest du ja mal Probleme.


Ich trinke mehr Kaffee, ja. Während ich von einem zum anderen Teilnehmer husche. Letztlich komme ich inzwischen auf ca. 1,25l täglich, also schon eine Steigerung. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ach Du meine Güte....
> Eine Tüte Eis an den Cleriker


Danke sehr. Aber bitte nur versicherter Versand, denn ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Eis kommt in anderem Aggregatzustand an. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und das bringts? Inwieweit arbeitet man als Schweißlehrer schneller härter und länger, versteh mich nicht falsch aber sollte das nicht vor Allem für die zu Unterrichtenden gelten?
> 
> Ich arbeite langsamer, weniger und kürzer, kann auch keine Nachteile feststellen.


Ne, du hast das falsch verstanden (oder ich mich ausgedrückt). Ich arbeite einfach noch härter als ich es sonst mache und dadurch gibt es keine Verschnaufpausen, was bewirkt dass die Zeit weniger zu spüren ist. Was ist schlimmer? Immer wieder nassschwitzen, trocknen und von vorm, oder dauernass? Ich bin lieber letzteres als immer wieder zu merken wie ich erneut klebe.

Außerdem kennst du es sicherlich aus der Schule noch. Was tut man wenn man nicht selbst Leistung bringen will? Man stellt dem Lehrer eine Aufgabe. Er muss dann liefern. Jetzt stell dir 46 Männer vor die keine Lust haben bei dieser Hitze Leistung zu bringen. Was machen die wohl? Jetzt im Sommer schweiße ich zehn mal mehr vor als den Rest des Jahres. Der Papierkram wird aber nicht weniger als sonst, also muss ich mehr Gas geben als sonst und das ist nicht ganz so einfach manchmal bei der Hitze. Unterm Schweißhelm hat man schnell mal Richtung fünfzig Grad Celsius. 

Außerdem erlaubt mir mein Ego einfach nicht weniger zu leisten. Ich denk halt immer dass ich es letztes mal auch geschafft hab und diesmal eben noch einen drauf legen möchte. So bin ich bisher in jedem Job sehr erfolgreich geworden und wer will schon stoppen wenn er einen Lauf hat? Da bin ich ganz Macho, auch wenn ich weiß dass mir irgendwann die Gesundheit einen Riegel vorschieben wird.
Wie heißt es so schön? Das Leben nehmen wie es kommt. Von alt werden höre ich da nichts raus. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (24. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht echt toll aus mit dem Wetter bei uns die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> ...



Bei uns nicht ganz so hoch , du musst öfters mal auf diese Wetter Seiten gehen manch mal ändert sich was   Aktualisiert wird ,
1 x Tag kucken kannste so mit vergessen , besser ist es am spähten Abend noch mal schauen .


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2019)

Also wir haben im Dreieck zwischen Osnabrück, Bielefeld und Gütersloh so knappe 38 Grad momentan.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. Juli 2019)

Hier im Emsland die gleichen Temperaturen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (24. Juli 2019)

Die Temperatur sollen nächste Woche wieder runter gehen ,
hier am PC meinen kleinen Air Kühler stehen   das geht   angenehm  kühl.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Hier im Freibad mit Kollegen geht's auch.


----------



## colormix (24. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht echt toll aus mit dem Wetter bei uns die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> ...



Was die Hitze an geht,
 mach das doch einfach so wie Schrecklich nette Familie,
quartier  dich mit Camping Stuhl  einfach in den nächsten Supermarkt ein 
bei den heißen Sommertagen das ist es schön kühl .


----------



## colormix (24. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht echt toll aus mit dem Wetter bei uns die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> ...



Was die Hitze an geht,
 mach das doch einfach so wie die  Schrecklich nette Familie,
quartier  dich mit Camping Stuhl  einfach in den nächsten Supermarkt ein 


YouTube


bei den heißen Sommertagen da  ist es schön kühl .


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Ne laß mal!

So 25 Grad draussen.... erstmal wieder alles aufgerissen.
Bis morgen früh wird durchgelüftet.


----------



## Teacup (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht echt toll aus mit dem Wetter bei uns die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> ...



Letzte Hitzewelle:
Super heiß in Köln, was mache ich? Fahre auf ein Konzert nach Köln...

Diese Hitzewelle:
Super+1 heiß in Köln (40°+ ), was mache ich? Fahre beruflich nach Köln... 

Irgendwas läuft hier falsch.

Wollte erst mit der Bahn fahren, aber dann setzte der Verstand ein und ich bekomme einen Firmenwagen, vielleicht Umwege fahren, um mehr von der Klimaanlage zu haben? 
Bin als Studi mal mit der Bahn bei auch so einer Hitze in einem dieser Doppeldecker-RE-Wagen von Köln nach F.a.M. zur Freundin "gefahren". Lok ging kaputt und wir mussten in der Pampa auf einem Microbahnhof raus. Ich hab noch nie zu vor und nie wieder danach so geschwitzt und war noch nie so dankbar für eine Dusche nach der Ankunft. Ich muss gerochen haben wie ein Iltis . Seit dem: Heißes Wetter -> keine Bahn.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

10 Uhr und schon 29 Grad draussen.

Das wird heute richtig "lustig".


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Juli 2019)

> Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?



Freibad, leichtes Essen, viel Trinken, am Abend auf dem Sitzplatz gemütlich ein Bierchen geniessen... kurz das Leben geniessen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?


Mit dem Elektrorad ohne wirklichen Kraftaufwand mit 20km/h durch den Wald fahren. 
Das ist wunderschön und nicht zu sagen traumhaft.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Ja im Wald ist es deutlich kühler. Aber der Weg dahin umso wärmer.
Wir bleiben heute wieder in der Wohnung.
Mein Sohn will aber mit Freunden ins Freibad gehen.
Morgen wieder zu Schwiegereltern in den Garten ins große Planschbecken abkühlen.
Die Freibäder und Badeseen sind momentan überfüllt. Das kann ich auch nicht ab.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2019)

Wenn es nur die Hitze wäre. Schlimmer ist die Sonne und dass ich dadurch wieder die 50+ Sonnencreme brauche, wenn ich draußen unterwegs bin...


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Ich finde beides ätzend. Bin auch eher ein dunkler Typ muß aber trotzdem aufpassen.

Früher als Kind bin ich bei 35 Grad den ganzen Nachmittag übern Sportplatz gelaufen.
Wenn die anderen Pause machen wollten, wollte ich weiter spielen.
Aber da ist man auch noch nicht so empfindlich. Außerdem war ich da noch kerngesund.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juli 2019)

Wow, BMW verlängerte gestern die letze Pause um sagenhafte 10 min, wegen der Hitze. Als ob die 10 min wirklich was bringen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Hitzewellen in Deutschland: DGB fordert eine Siesta fuer Arbeitnehmer - WELT

Wird aber nicht umzusetzen sein.  Wir sind ja eine Leistungsgesellschaft. Da darf nichts still stehen.
Außerdem müßte man bei einer Siesta Abends länger arbeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hitzewellen in Deutschland: DGB fordert eine Siesta fuer Arbeitnehmer - WELT
> 
> Wird aber nicht umzusetzen sein.  Wir sind ja eine Leistungsgesellschaft. Da darf nichts still stehen.
> Außerdem müßte man bei einer Siesta Abends länger arbeiten.


Die Antwort ist gleitende Arbeitszeit und Urlaub nehmen. Warum solten Arbeitgeber die Kosten übernehmen?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

"Gleitende Arbeitszeit" hört sich auch immer sehr nett an, ist aber nicht überall umsetzbar.
Und die Urlaubstage sind endlich. Nicht jeder will alles im Sommer "verballern".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Gleitende Arbeitszeit" hört sich auch immer sehr nett an, ist aber nicht überall umsetzbar.


Klar, und in diesen Fällen mit z.B. Dreischichtdienst, im Krankenhaus, bei Polizei und Feuerwehr sowie allen Notdiensten müssen andere Lösungen gefunden werden. Oder möchtest Du, dass Dir die Feuerwehr sagt,es ist ihnen draußen zu warm und Du sollst den Brand im Haus bis morgen hinzögern. Morgen kommen sie dann vielleicht?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und die Urlaubstage sind endlich. Nicht jeder will alles im Sommer "verballern".


Ist das ein Problem des Arbeitgebers? Wie wäre es mit zusätzlichen unbezahlten Tagen Urlaub? Sowas kann man aushandeln


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder möchtest Du, dass Dir die Feuerwehr sagt,es ist ihnen draußen zu warm und Du sollst den Brand im Haus bis morgen hinzögern. Morgen kommen sie dann vielleicht?


Ich weiß das. Aber der Vorschlag kam ja von dir.



> Ist das ein Problem des Arbeitgebers? Wie wäre es mit zusätzlichen unbezahlten Tagen Urlaub? Sowas kann man aushandeln


Wird auch in den meisten Fällen eher nicht geschehen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

WArum sollte man Urlaub machen, Augen zu und durch.
Die Arbeiter in einer einer Stahlschmelze lachen sich sowieso über uns kaputt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum sollte man Urlaub machen, Augen zu und durch.


Ja und am besten alle Feiertage auch noch abschaffen. Und mindestens 50 Stunden die Woche arbeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum sollte man Urlaub machen, Augen zu und durch.


Weil es gesundheitliche Auswirkungen haben kann und weil die Leistungsfähigkeit massiv sinkt.
Was hat ein Arbeitgeber von Fleischklößen im Büro, die im Schneckentempo denken?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Arbeiter in einer einer Stahlschmelze lachen sich sowieso über uns kaputt.


Die arbeiten auch nicht 8h vor der glühenden Metall, sondern haben ein ausgeklügeltes System
mit Pausenzeiten, um den Körper abzukühlen


----------



## Krautmausch (25. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sowas kann man aushandeln



Nicht im Ordnungsland. Das steht so nicht im Arbeitsvertrag!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Nicht im Ordnungsland. Das steht so nicht im Arbeitsvertrag!


Ja und? Arbeitsverträge sind frei aushandelbar, solange man nicht das Pech hat, einen Tarifvertrag nutzen zu müssen. Und Gewerkschaften mögen in Summe erträgliche Verträge aushandeln und damit die überwiegende Anzahl von Angestellten ohne großartige Verhandlungsmasse schützen, für viele ist die Entmündigung durch Tarifverträge ein Nachteil. Ich finde es darum schade, dass es so schwer fällt, Tarifverträge zu ergänzen, z.B. mit unbezahltem Urlaub. Das geht mit Überstundenregelungen aber in der Regel recht komfortabel.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja und? Arbeitsverträge sind frei aushandelbar, solange man nicht das Pech hat, einen Tarifvertrag nutzen zu müssen. Und Gewerkschaften mögen in Summe erträgliche Verträge aushandeln und damit der überwiegenden Anzahl von Angestellten ohne großartige Verhandlungsmasse zu schützen, für viele ist die Entmündigung durch Tarifverträge ein Nachteil. Ich finde es darum schade, dass es so schwer fällt, Tarifverträge zu ergänzen, z.B. mit unbezahltem Urlaub. Das geht mit Überstundenregelungen aber in der Regel recht komfortabel.


Viele sind froh das sie überhaupt Tarifverträge haben. Sonst würden sie deutlich schlechter bezahlt werden.

Ich sehe Tarifverträge als Bereicherung und nicht als Entmündigung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Viele sind froh das sie überhaupt Tarifverträge haben.


Das sagte ich ja mit:
_"Gewerkschaften mögen in Summe erträgliche Verträge aushandeln und damit  die überwiegende Anzahl von Angestellten ...  schützen"_


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juli 2019)

Und was hält einen davon ab zum Hausarzt zu gehen und sich bei Beschwerden krank schreiben zu lassen? Was gewinn ich denn mit unbezahltem Urlaub, den ich nur nehm, weil es auf Arbeit so unerträglich ist. Urlaub sollte schon der Erholung dienen und nicht nur das kleinere Übel darstellen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch völlig berechtigt, sollte einem das Wetter so zu schaffen machen, dass seine Leistungsfähigkeit *massiv* leidet, hat man ein gesundheitliches Problem.  Viel Wasser, mal ne Pause mehr und nochmal viel Wasser, reicht bei einem gesunden Menschen um so 2  warme Tage zu überstehen. 

Hält sowas 3 Wochen lang an, mag das anders aussehen, aber wegen 2 Tagen...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2019)

Was ist denn massiv und wie wird man bei sowas besser? Indem man es einfach mal aushält und daran wächst und beim nächsten mal ist es schon leichter. Beim zehnten Mal kann man sagen, das merke man überhaupt nicht mehr usw.
Nee, krankschreiben ist mMn eine jämmerliche Option.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

Bei uns sind es tatsächlich jetzt 38 c vorausgesagt war 36 c um 21 h  noch 30 c ,  das  ist nicht mehr normal .

Durch Lüften am Abend bringt nichts  mehr  hilft  nur noch eine Klimaanlage die muss man aber weiter  laufen lassen weil sich sonst der Raum wieder von selber aufheizt  .


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sagte ich ja mit:
> _"Gewerkschaften mögen in Summe erträgliche Verträge aushandeln und damit  die überwiegende Anzahl von Angestellten ...  schützen"_



Unsinn,

der Deutsche geht auch noch bei 45 Grad im Schatten schuften. 

So sind wir halt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> der Deutsche geht auch noch bei 45 Grad im Schatten schuften.


Was ich in büros mit über 40°C erlebt habe, war kein Arbeiten mehr. Ja, die Leute waren anwesend und haben Stunden geschrieben, ernsthaft gearbeitet hat niemand. Ich habe meinen Projektmitarbeiten gerade, dass sie das schöne Wetter doch zum Überstunden abbauen nutzen sollen und ging wieder in  meinen klimatisierten Raum.


----------



## Krautmausch (25. Juli 2019)

Im Büro hatt ich noch ne Klima, zuhause sitz ich jetzt in Unterbuxe mit runtergelassenem Außenrollo und lass den Standventilator der Länge nach über den Schreibtisch auf mich und den offenen PC blasen. Temperaturempfinden grenzt gerade sogar an harte Nippel.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ich in büros mit über 40°C erlebt habe, war kein Arbeiten mehr. J.



40 c am Arbeitsplatz sind lt Arbeitsschutz Bestimmen und Arbeitsstättenverordnung   nicht Zulässig .
nachzulesen hier : Arbeiten bei Kaelte | Arbeiterkammer


----------



## kero81 (25. Juli 2019)

Ich war seit Dienstag, bis heute, eine Decke von 7 Wohnungen einlegen. Dienstag noch bis 15:45 und die letzten beiden Tage nur bis 14:00. Mehr ging echt nicht. Dienstag und Mittwoch war ich danach zu nem Kumpel Küche installieren. Jetzt bin ich zuhause, hab alle Jalousien runter und den Ventilator an. Es geht aber gleich noch zum See!  Ich mags lieber wenn es warm und trocken ist. Warm und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit macht mich fertig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich mags lieber wenn es warm und trocken ist. .


Dann fahr nach Lingen

*42,6°C *


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

Zum  See fahren bringt rein gar nichts,  unterwegs hin und wieder zurück ist man  eh wieder der Hitze ausgesetzt  kommt verschwitzt nach hause  , 
in ein paar Tagen noch hat sich  auch  das Wasser in den Seen aufgeheizt das es keine echte Abkühlung mehr  gibt , da muss man schon in die Berge oder ans Meer fahren .


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Also bis ein See sich so aufheizt, dass das Wasser keine kühlende Wirkung mehr hat, muß es aber schon mehrere Wochen durchgehend sehr warm sein, denke ich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2019)

Heute hat bei mir auch das Thermometer im Schatten 40°C angezeigt... das wars bei mir erstmal mit dem Zocken bis Samstag. Dem Rechner sind die Temperaturen an sich egal dafür ist ausreichend Kühlfläche vorhanden aber die Standheizung geb ich mir nicht auch noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

App Abkühlung im Zimmer 
hier habe ich eine Air Wasser Kühler stehen paar Meter weiter einen normalen Ventilator,
im Zimmer sind es 28.5 c , draußen 34.3  max war heute 37 c draußen,
fühltest mit der Hand gemacht,  beim Ventilator  kommt diese Warme Zimmerluft raus kühlt  überhaupt  nicht , 
beim Air die Luft die raus kommt etwas kühler , 
der Air auf Stufe 3  pustet  so stark  die Luft raus wie ein Ventiltor aber es wird dann sehr laut,  ohne Ohropax hält man das nicht lange aus den Krach aber immerhin etwas Kühlung ,
ich mache den Wasserbehälter auch nicht mehr ganz voll sondern nur 1/2 Voll das ist nach 1 1/2 Stunden leer und kippe dann wieder wenig  kaltes Leitungswasser  nach ist der Kühl Effekt etwas besser ,
das Wasser erwärmt sich ja nach einer weile auch etwas bei den hohen Temperaturen ,
Fernseh-Filme   kucken kann ich bei der Hitze vergessen ,
entweder schwitzen oder kühler mit  Ohropax+Air  .

Die Klimaanlage werde ich vielleicht     paar mal für 1 bis 3 Stunden laufen lassen .


----------



## Rolk (25. Juli 2019)

Geht einfach ein paar Stunden im freien arbeiten. Danach kommt einem auch die aufgeheizte Wohnung kühl vor. Im Selbstversuch vielfach getestet.^^


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Fernseh-Filme   kucken kann ich bei der Hitze vergessen ,


Guck doch Pornos ohne Ton. Dann fühlt sich der Nachbar auch nicht gestört.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Guck doch Pornos ohne Ton. Dann fühlt sich der Nachbar auch nicht gestört.



Oder am PC mit Kopfhörer das würde gehen 27 z Monitor dem einem PC  hier macht die Hitze nichts aus der wird kaum warum ,
gesamte Gehäuse ist Kalt I5 mit AMD HD GK,
zum TV reicht das Kopfhörer Kabel nicht .

Das ist nicht mehr Lustig


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2019)

Ich hab schon überlegt zur Abkühlung mal in die Sauna zu gehen.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

^^ ich würde auf der Arbeit schlafen Computer hat  ihr da ja eh kleinen TV kann man sich bestimmt mit nehmen.
Sauna  würde ich bei der Hitze lieber nicht machen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2019)

So Leute, 44,6°C auf der Arbeit und ich Idiot mache direkt vor Arbeitsbeginn meine Thermoskanne kaputt. Also nichts mehr zu trinken bei der Hitze. 
Wer bietet mehr? 





colormix schrieb:


> Sauna  würde ich bei der Hitze lieber nicht machen.


Das wäre ja auch Geldverschwendung. Drinnen und draußen fühlt es sich gleich an.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja und am besten alle Feiertage auch noch abschaffen. Und mindestens 50 Stunden die Woche arbeiten.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es gesundheitliche Auswirkungen haben kann und weil die Leistungsfähigkeit massiv sinkt.
> Was hat ein Arbeitgeber von Fleischklößen im Büro, die im Schneckentempo denken?



Ihr habt beide nicht verstanden.
@Headcrash
Warum während der warmen Tagen Urlaub nehmen, da muss man halt durch.
Es geht nicht darum, Urlaub komplett abzuschaffen.
@interessierteruser
Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber mir ist nichts mit Arbeit liegen lassen und warten bis es kälter ist.
Die Arbeit muss gemacht werden.
Können natürlich die Firma für ne Woche dicht machen und dann alle erstmal ne Weile Überstunden schieben, um das Versäumte wieder aufzuholen.
Die Kunden werden sich freuen, aber die können ja auch aufhören zu arbeiten.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

AKW Grohnde  wird wegen Hitze abgeschaltet 

Weser zu warm: Grohnde wird Freitag abgeschaltet | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet

Was das noch so für Folgen mit sich bringen wird daran möchte ich jetzt gar nicht denken.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide nicht verstanden.
> @Headcrash
> Warum während der warmen Tagen Urlaub nehmen, da muss man halt durch.
> Es geht nicht darum, Urlaub komplett abzuschaffen.


Aber wenn es warm ist nimmt man doch gerade Urlaub.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> AKW Grohnde  wird wegen Hitze abgeschaltet
> 
> Weser zu warm: Grohnde wird Freitag abgeschaltet | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet
> 
> Was das noch so für Folgen mit sich bringen wird daran möchte ich jetzt gar nicht denken.



Die Meiler sollen doch sowieso alle abgeschaltet werden obwohl man keine Alternative hat aber hey kauft man den Strom eben teuer westlich und östlich ein .


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn es warm ist nimmt man doch gerade Urlaub.



Du weisst also Monate vorher, wann es warm ist?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst also Monate vorher, wann es warm ist?


Nein. Aber das ich zwei Wochen im Sommer nehme war schon lange vorher klar.
Und im Sommer kann es auch mal wärmer werden.  Wie wir gerade wieder merken.

Ich hätte auch normalerweise 3 Wochen genommen, aber habe von meinen freien Urlaub zu viel verschwendet.
Für Herbst brauche ich auch noch ein paar Tage.
Und dann kommt ja schon Weihnachten.


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

so langsam wird das Rum Klima unerträglich die ganze Hitze die sich  über den ganzen Tag kommt jetzt so langsam in die Wohnung  rein, 
 habe jetzt die Klimaanlage an > wenn man sich für 10 min davor setzt etwa  so als wenn man ins Kalte Wasser springt .


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein. Aber das ich zwei Wochen im Sommer nehme war schon lange vorher klar.
> Und im Sommer kann es auch mal wärmer werden.  Wie wir gerade wieder merken.


Tja schade nur, wenn der Urlaub wann anders ist.


colormix schrieb:


> so langsam wird das Rum Klima unerträglich habe jetzt die Klimaanlage an .


Weniger rauchen und mehr lüften soll helfen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juli 2019)

Hab immernoch 26,8 Grad im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Ach ist das schön kühl bei dir.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Wir haben den ganzen Tag 25 Grad in der Bude. Das geht.
Aber die Luft ist schon abgestanden.
Naja, draussen sind es fast 30 Grad.
Bei 26-27 Grad machen wir alles auf.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

So, hier sind 32°C, dass wird lustig.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2019)

27,5° im Arbeitszimmer. Fenster schon offen, nur kommt da (noch) nix an Kühlung. Hoffentlich liegt bald wieder Schnee.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2019)

willst du bei dieser hitze schnee schaufeln, also ich nicht.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> 27,5° im Arbeitszimmer. Fenster schon offen, nur kommt da (noch) nix an Kühlung. Hoffentlich liegt bald wieder Schnee.



Wenn die Außenluft Temperatur  wärmer   oder gleich warm ist wie Zimmer  kommt auch keine Kühle Luft rein wo soll die den herkommen ?
Das Lüften bringt nur was wenn die Außen Temperatur Luft kühler   ist als die Zimmer Temperatur .

Wir hatten das noch nie das es Abends draußen  von  20 bis 22  h noch 30 c heiß  ist  ,   
früher  war es immer so um die 19 bis 20 c da brachte   das Lüften was  heute erreicht man genau das Gegenteil ,
wenn man heute   im Zimmer 27.5 c hat   draußen sind es 30 bis 35 c und man reist die  Fester auf kommt die ganze  heiße Luft ins Zimmer .


----------



## Andregee (26. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> App Abkühlung im Zimmer
> hier habe ich eine Air Wasser Kühler stehen paar Meter weiter einen normalen Ventilator,
> im Zimmer sind es 28.5 c , draußen 34.3  max war heute 37 c draußen,
> fühltest mit der Hand gemacht,  beim Ventilator  kommt diese Warme Zimmerluft raus kühlt  überhaupt  nicht ,
> ...


Das ein Ventilator die Luft nicht kühlt, sollte wohl klar sein. Der Kühleffekt tritt eben nur ein wenn der erzeugte Luftstrom die Wärme des Körpers schneller abtransportiert. Dazu sollte die Luft idealerweise aber Kühler als die Körpertemperatur sein oder aber zumindest so trocken, daß sie die Verdunstung genug Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann, um die Verdunstung des Schweißes zu ermöglichen, was der Ventilator beschleunigt. Und da kommen wir zu diesen Verdunstungsgebläsen. Ja durch Verdunstung wird der Umgebung Wärmeenergie entzogen, wie beim Schwitzen oder auch im Verdampfer von Klimageräten. Allerdings transportieren diese die Wärme per Leitungssystem in einen getrennten Raum wo dann folgendes passiert. Die Kondensation gibt die aufgenommene Wärmeenergie wieder an die Umgebung ab. Das dumme ist nun bei diesen Feuchtgebläsen, das die Feuchte Luft und damit die Wärmeenergie im gleichen Raum bleibt und somit eben ein kühlen des Raumes unmöglich ist. In der einen Ecke kühlt man und in der anderen heizt es sich auf. Noch dazu erhöht man die Luftfeuchtigkeit und erschwert damit die körpereigene Verdunstung, was ziemlich ungünstig ist. Von daher sind diese Geräte ziemlich schlecht 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Das stimmt was die Air Geräte an geht ich hatte heute an die Feuchtigkeit stiegt 
von 35 auf 65 % an wird dann Tropenluft , danach hatte ich dann die Klimaanlage  an die die Luft wieder entflechtetet und du konnst an meiner Wetter Station schön sehen wie der Regel Luftfeuchtigkeit  von 65 %  wieder runter gibt 
und was mir immer wieder bei der Klimaanlage auffällt man bekommt besser Luft wie die nicht mehr so feucht ist , wenn das Ärgernis nicht wäre 850 Watt würde ich die Tag und Nacht drauf laufen lassen ,
bei dieser  Mobilen habe ich irgendwie so den Eindruck im so Älter die wird um so besser Kühlt  die, die ist jetzt  14 Jahre Alt ,  Zimmer war nach 15 min kühl.
Air Kühler  auf Dauer in geschlossen Räumen ist nicht so gut die feuchte Luft staut sich , es passt aber wieder wenn man den in der nähe hat und die jetzt Fester auf .


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

Fenster auf, Tür auf. Durchzug heißt das Zauberwort.

Die Leute, welche bei großer Hitze alles zu lassen, haben entweder eine Klimaanlage oder fallen auf den Aberglauben rein, dass es drinnen so kühler bleibt.
Wer den ganzen Tag in einer Bude hockt, staut schließlich selber Wärme an, vor allem wenn dann noch elektrische Geräte, wie ein PC, dazukommen. Noch dazu die ganze Feuchtigkeit und Kohlendioxid - wo soll das bei stehender Luft hin? Da muss einfach ein Ventil her, daher wer länger im selben Zimmer hockt, Fenster auf, wenn vorhanden, Fensterläden zu, Türe auf.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Vor allen Mund zu damit der  nicht austrocknet *g*

ich habe in der Küche einen Luft Abzug  und im Bad 
beide Räume sind gegenüber  im  Sommer gibt es immer eine  gute Luft Zirkulation da  bleiben  die Fenster schön zu wenn es heiß draußen ist heiße Luft kommt irgendwie durch  diese Entlüftung nicht rein ,
Warum macht man wohl bei Klimatisierten Räumen die Fenster wohl zu ?
Richtig damit die heiße Luft nicht wieder von außen in das Zimmer kommt .


----------



## fipS09 (26. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Leute, welche bei großer Hitze alles zu lassen, haben entweder eine Klimaanlage oder fallen auf den Aberglauben rein, dass es drinnen so kühler bleibt.


Interessante These, lässt du auch die Kühlschrank Türe auf um die Lebensmittel per Durchzug zu kühlen? Ich bin zwar ein Laie auf dem Gebiet, aber dank Isolierung ergibt das meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn lieber die stehende Luft mit 26°C Temperatur zu ertragen anstatt sich 39°C warmen Durchzug in die Wohnung zu holen. Das es gefühlt kühler sein kann wenn die Luft sich bewegt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber das die Temperatur wirklich kühler ist, als wenn man die Hitze "aussperrt" erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

Auf den blödsinnigen Vergleich mit dem Kühlschrank gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein.
Aber nicht jedes Haus ist gut isoliert - grade ältere Bauten ohne jede Dämmung heizen sich mit der Zeit dermaßen auf, dass es im Sommer bei geschlossenen Fenstern unterträglich wird. Da _MUSS_ man zwangsläufig für einen Durchzug sorgen.
Ist die Wohnung aber dermaßen gut isoliert, dass bei 39° Außentemperatur innen mehr als 10° (!) kühler ist, dann würde ich das Fenster auch lieber zu lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist die Wohnung aber dermaßen gut isoliert, dass bei 39° Außentemperatur innen mehr als 10° (!) kühler ist, dann würde ich das Fenster auch lieber zu lassen.


Klar, bei einer Dachgeschosswohnung kann das schon hinkommen, der Vergleich war auch nicht abwertend gemeint, ich habe nur versucht es greifbarer darzustellen. Scheint bei mir dann gut isoliert zu sein, abgesehen vom Wintergarten habe ich dieses Jahr die 30 Grad noch nicht geknackt


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Draussen 38-39°C, innen 25-26°C.
Scheint besser zu sein alles zu zu lassen.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Das ist doch mein Reden aber 38 c sind es jetzt nicht    mehr 24 c hier , 
bisschen  Luft muss ja rein kommen aber dafür muss man bei der Bullen Hitze    nicht   gleich alle Fenster  ausreisen dann ist es im Zimmer bald so  warm wie draußen ,  im Winter reist man ja auch nicht alle Fenster stundenlang auf weil es dann Richtig Kalk wird in der Bude > Kühlt der Raum nach einer weile aus umgekehrt ist es im Sommer .
Staubsauger würde ich im Sommer auch nicht benutzten  an heißen Tagen das ist wie eine kleine Heizung , für das Grobe habe ich eine   großen  Akku Sauger der gibt kaum Abwärme ab .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Akkusauger, voll die Verschwendung.
Dafür gibt es Teppichkehrer.
Kann man auch in deinem Dorf kaufen.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Teppichkehrer damit komste aber nicht in die Ecken und auf Regale und Tische  oder an die Decke Spinnweben weg machen .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Swiffer, Staubwedel.
Bleibt man auch gleich fit.
Bei Spinnweben helfen Sprays und ein Feuerzeug.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Staubsauger würde ich im Sommer auch nicht benutzten  an heißen Tagen das ist wie eine kleine Heizung , für das Grobe habe ich eine   großen  Akku Sauger der gibt kaum Abwärme ab .




Absolut genial.


----------



## Krautmausch (26. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fenster auf, Tür auf. Durchzug heißt das Zauberwort.
> 
> Die Leute, welche bei großer Hitze alles zu lassen, haben entweder eine Klimaanlage oder fallen auf den Aberglauben rein, dass es drinnen so kühler bleibt.
> Wer den ganzen Tag in einer Bude hockt, staut schließlich selber Wärme an, vor allem wenn dann noch elektrische Geräte, wie ein PC, dazukommen. Noch dazu die ganze Feuchtigkeit und Kohlendioxid - wo soll das bei stehender Luft hin? Da muss einfach ein Ventil her, daher wer länger im selben Zimmer hockt, Fenster auf, wenn vorhanden, Fensterläden zu, Türe auf.



Funktioniert auch nur, wenn es draußen kühler ist als drinnen. Ich zirkulier lieber 30°C-Luft mit einem Ventilator im Kreis, als dass ich mit 35°C-Luft durchlüfte.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2019)

Meine Klimaanlage läuft ca 10-12h am Tag (bezogen auf diese Woche).
Durchgelüftet wird ca von 2 Uhr Nachts bis 9 Uhr morgens.

So lässt es sich bisher aushalten.


----------



## Firefox83 (26. Juli 2019)

gestern Abend bis 20:00 Uhr mit den Kids im Freibad gewesen. ich hatte mit der Hitze kein Problem


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist die Wohnung aber dermaßen gut isoliert, dass bei 39° Außentemperatur innen mehr als 10° (!) kühler ist, dann würde ich das Fenster auch lieber zu lassen.


Bei uns ist es gut isoliert. Da sind es bei 39 Grad Aussentemperatur sogar 14 Grad weniger.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch nur, wenn es draußen kühler ist als drinnen. Ich zirkulier lieber 30°C-Luft mit einem Ventilator im Kreis, als dass ich mit 35°C-Luft durchlüfte.


Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn du auch einen Venti hast.

Unser Haus ist über 60 Jahre alt, da ist gar nichts richtig gedämmt. Lässt man Fenster zu und sorgt dafür, dass möglichst wenig Licht reinkommt, bleibt es drinnen nur kühler, wenn auch intern keine Wärmequelle vorhanden ist - also Mensch selbst plus eingeschaltete, elektrische Geräte.
Ist dies aber nicht der Fall, macht man es mit Abdichten nur schlimmer - die verbauchte Luft, noch dazu die erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit macht das auf Dauer unerträglich - da muss einfach Frische rein.

Daher halte ich das mit dem Fenster zu für einen Aberglauben, zumindest in schlecht isolierten Räumen. Lieber habe ich da wärmere, dafür frische Luft, als abgestandenen Mief mit erhöhrtem Kohlendioxid-Gehalt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

60 Jahre pfft, das Haus hier ist 119 Jahre alt.
Draussen 37°C und drinnen 27°C.
Momentan mit einem Mensch, PC, Kühlschrank etc.
Gelüftet wird nachts, ich jetzt bestimmt nicht das Fenster auf.


----------



## MfDoom (26. Juli 2019)

Das ist doch nicht Pauschalisierbar 

Btw. nach dem Krieg wurde oft möglichst billig und schnell gebaut und Energie war billig daher wurde nicht an Isolierung gedacht


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Oh das habe ich vergessen, das Haus wurde erst nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu einem Wohnhaus.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann fahr nach Lingen
> 
> *42,6°C *



Keine Sorge, in 10 Jahren wird das Standard sein.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, in 10 Jahren wird das Standard sein.



Das kann man heute schwer Voraussagen ob sich das tatsächlich so entwickelt ?
Also wir hatten  hier mal Ende der 90ziger Jahre an paar Tagen im Sommer 41.5 c , so heiß wurde es letztes und dieses Jahr nicht mehr  max  36 c.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

Wieder am Geschichten erzählen, was es bei dir in der Stadt alles gibt oder gegeben hat?


----------



## fipS09 (26. Juli 2019)

Bis gestern lag der Temperaturrekord, - auch in Westdeutschland - bei 40,5°C.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf das Wetter.

Aber wenigstens ist Abkühlung in Sicht. Noch etwas gedulden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn man eine Gute Wetter Station hat  wo der Außen-Sensor im Schatten ist kann man gut sehen wie hoch die max Temperatur am Tag war ,hier waren es nur 31 c max.  heute , lt Wetterbericht war 33 c angegeben .
Außen-Sensor danach entscheide ich immer ob ich komplett durch lüfte oder das lasse oder verschiebe ,
 lüfte nur komplett und Lage durch wenn die Außentemperatur geringer als die Zimmer Temperatur ist .


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe ja heute Nacht schon auf Regen das sollte schon mal etwas Abhilfe schaffen, ansonsten sehen die nächsten Tage ja deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bis gestern lag der Temperaturrekord, - auch in Westdeutschland - bei 40,5°C.


Und das soll jetzt was aussagen?

Unser Haus steht auf dem Land, Am Rande eines Naturschutzgebietes, in einer Senke. Der Wind weht quasi oben drüber und ünten steht die Luft. Fahre ich von der Hauptstraße nach hause, komme ich vorher an einer Tanke vorbei die sich bis auf 0,5 Grad immer mit der Wetterangabe im Handy oder Radio deckt. Fahre ich jetzt weiter, und die Senke runter, klettert die Temperatur 3,5-4 Grad höher. Also kann es allein hier durchaus schon drei Grad höher als diese 40,5 Grad gewesen sein. Solche Zahlen werden doch nur erimittelt wo auch Menschen leben, also Städte. Mitten im Nichts stehen kaum Sensoren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2019)

Das an einer geeichten Wetterstation der höchste jemals in Deutschland gemessene Wert gemessen wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt was aussagen?


Das an festgelegten Messstationen der Maximalwert um 2,1°C gestiegen ist. Und das nicht nur an einem Punkt, sondern wir langen an über 200 Messpunkten z.T. über drei Tage jenseits der 40°C. Bisher gab es überhaupt nur 130 Messungen im gesamten Bundesgebiet, die über 40°C hinaus gingen.

Das ist ziemlich dramatisch und zeigt den Trend für die nächsten Jahrzehnte. Ich sage es ja immer schon, der Drop ist gelutzsch. Ich kümmere mich gerade um ein Haus in Schweden. Das ist meine Problemlösung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich gerade um ein Haus in Schweden. Das ist meine Problemlösung.


Ja nach Norden ausweichen ist eine gute Idee.
Wenn ich auswandern würde, dann würde ich auch Skandinavien oder Kanada wählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich auswandern würde, dann würde ich auch Skandinavien oder Kanada wählen.


Ein Sommerhaus reicht doch für die vier Wochen im Jahr mit unerträglichem Wetter und dann schön am See gelegen. Und Schweden ist gut und billig zu erreichen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Sommerhaus reicht doch für die vier Wochen im Jahr mit unerträglichem Wetter und dann schön am See gelegen. Und Schweden ist gut und billig zu erreichen.


Ja das wäre auch schön.

Aber erstmal die Kohle fürn Haus usw haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber erstmal die Kohle fürn Haus usw haben.


Heiraten....


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Heiraten....


Das ändert nicht viel. Ausser das man im günstigsten Fall ein paar Steuern spart.
Ich sage immer "meine Frau"... aber wir sind gar nicht verheiratet. Aber dafür seit 21 Jahren glücklich zusammen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ändert nicht viel.


Einen Schweden heiraten ... 
Die haben alle ein Sommerhaus.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Schweden heiraten ...
> Die haben alle ein Sommerhaus.


Ach so meintest du das.
Wenn dann eine Schwedin... schwul bin ich noch nicht.

Aber nein, bin in einer glücklichen Partnerschaft (mit Kind).


----------



## Andregee (27. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fenster auf, Tür auf. Durchzug heißt das Zauberwort.
> 
> Die Leute, welche bei großer Hitze alles zu lassen, haben entweder eine Klimaanlage oder fallen auf den Aberglauben rein, dass es drinnen so kühler bleibt.
> Wer den ganzen Tag in einer Bude hockt, staut schließlich selber Wärme an, vor allem wenn dann noch elektrische Geräte, wie ein PC, dazukommen. Noch dazu die ganze Feuchtigkeit und Kohlendioxid - wo soll das bei stehender Luft hin? Da muss einfach ein Ventil her, daher wer länger im selben Zimmer hockt, Fenster auf, wenn vorhanden, Fensterläden zu, Türe auf.



Wenn ich drinnen 29 und draußen 35 Grad habe, öffne ich sicher nicht das Fenster. Das hat nichts mit Aberglauben sondern mit dem bestimmen des Delta T zwischen drinnen und draußen zu tun 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Wie einen heute die 30 Grad draussen aufeinmal kühl vorkommen gegenüber die letzten Tage.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich gerade um ein Haus in Schweden. Das ist meine Problemlösung.



Hab ich schon. Sicherheitshalber gleich mit sieben Schlafzimmern und fünf Bädern und Bootshaus und Doppelgarage, sowie Carport und Wasseraufbereitung und Solaranlage mit Energiespeicher usw. Das nötigste eben. Einen kleinen Haken hat die Sache aber dann doch... Ich mach ja nie Urlaub. Meine Frau ist mit den Kindern oft dort, ich die letzten paar Jahre schon nicht mehr. 
Also zu meiner Frau könnte man wohl wirklich sagen, heiraten hat funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dann eine Schwedin... schwul bin ich noch nicht.



Ist doch egal, Hauptsache Schweden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, Hauptsache Schweden.


Ne mir ist das nicht egal.


Edit: So ich mache erstmal etwas Siesta. Bis später.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juli 2019)

Bei Schweden musst auch weit in Norden hoch.. wir hatten letztes Jahr während 2 Wochen in Stockholm und Umgebung über 32 Grad....


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, hier sind 32°C, dass wird lustig.



Krass, da wäre ich längst verdorrt ...


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2019)

Ich arbeite teilweise bei solchen Temperaturen, man schwitzt halt ein wenig.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

Die Hitzewelle scheint bei uns erstmal vorbei zu sein.
Die nächsten 2 Wochen alles ok.


----------



## colormix (1. August 2019)

Bei uns ist das immer so,  das sich das Gebäude bei einer Hitzewelle nach 3 Tagen aufgeheizt  und wieder 2 Tage braucht um sich abzukühlen ,
die Mauer speichert die Wärme  eine weile  , gestern Fenster zu draußen ca 27 c im Zimmer ging die Temperatur dann auf 28.5 c wieder hoch obwohl die Sonne nicht mehr schien , 
 auch letzte Nacht wieder den Air Kühler an vorm Bett konnte gut durchschlafen .
Ja die nächsten Tage sehen  hier auch Kühl aus lt. Wettervoraussagen 24 c Durchschnitt  max 27 nur noch .


----------



## nexistar (2. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?



Extrem kalt duschen hilft sehr.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2019)

Nicht nur Hitze an dieser einen speziellen Stelle. Es geht um Außentemperaturen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2019)

nexistar schrieb:


> Extrem kalt duschen hilft sehr.



Davon würde ich abraten einmal kommt man dann aus der Dusche und läuft gegen ne heiße Wand und zum anderen kann das durchaus mal einen Schock auslösen wenn man den Körper so schnell extrem abkühlt. Ich dusche im Sommer immer warm hört sich erstmal komisch an aber dann kommt einem die Umgebungsluft deutlich angenehmer vor nach dem Duschen und man fängt nicht direkt wieder an zu schwitzen. In wirklich warmen Ländern trinken die Leute auch nichts kaltes sondern zb. warmen Tee aber das wär mir auch zu heftig  .


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

Nicht eiskalt und auch nicht zu warm. Ich dusche immer lauwarm im Sommer.
Mit den warmen Getränken das stimmt. Aber macht hier kaum einer.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2019)

Mein Bier ist nach ne Weile warm ....zählt das auch ?


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

Alkohol bei großer Hitze ist auch ein Fehler. Selbst wenn der gekühlt ist.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2019)

Dann habe ich aber ein prob ....ich bin Kühltechniker in einer Brauerei


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann habe ich aber ein prob ....ich bin Kühltechniker in einer Brauerei


Du sollst ja auch arbeiten und nicht dabei saufen!


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2019)

Was meinst du warum ich da arbeite ....wegen des Geldes ? 

Nööp .....das ist einer der wenigen Arbeitsplätze wo saufen ....äh ..sry ..."verkosten" teil der Arbeit ist.
Man könnte auch sagen ich hatte bisher ein lustiges Arbeitsleben .


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

Hmm. Immer wenn ich früher mal was getrunken hatte, dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten (früher aufn Bau).

Davon abgesehen das es mitlerweile überall verboten ist und zur sofortigen Kündigung führen kann.
Ich kenne aber Alkis die brauchen das täglich damit sie "funktionieren".

Welche Brauerei ist das denn wo du arbeitest?

Wir haben hier Herforder. Gehört aber schon länger zu Warsteiner. Kenne auch welche die da gearbeitet haben. Und noch arbeiten.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2019)

ich kenne Herforder ....ich komme gebürtig aus Warendorf wohne inzwischen aber im Süden.

Aber nicht das ein falscher eindruck entsteht 
Ich bin kein Alki .....und funze ganz gut ohne 

Herzlich Willkommen in der Berg Brauerei


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich kenne Herforder ....ich komme gebürtig aus Warendorf wohne inzwischen aber im Süden.


Oh schön. Warendorf kenne ich.




> Aber nicht das ein falscher eindruck entsteht
> Ich bin kein Alki .....und funze ganz gut ohne


Das wollte ich dir auch nicht persönlich unterstellen.



> Herzlich Willkommen in der Berg Brauerei


Hmm, die kenne ich gar nicht. Aber das sieht gut aus.


----------



## colormix (7. August 2019)

In den nächsten Tagen *wenn  die Wettervorhersage    zutrifft*,   Durchschnitt 25/26 c nur noch  oft mit Unwetter   mit  viel Regen für   Deutschland .

Kommt die Bullenhitze noch mal  zurück  oder war es das ?

1. Ja
2. Nein
3. vielleicht  noch mal 2 bis 3 Tage   schwitzen ?

Es waren  *nur 2 Wochen insgesamt bis jetzt *,
wenn das für den Rest des Jahres so bleibt war die Anschaffung einer Klimaalgen vielleicht  etwas übereilt ?

Ganz ohne Kühlung wäre Mist gewesen immerhin 2 Wochen von deinem Leben wo man die Qual hatte ,
naja ich hatte ja die Air Kühler damit  ging es einigermaßen  gut  und kostengünstig   war oder ist nur ein Test ob man es damit ohne Klimaanlage etwas überbrücken kann .


----------



## eco2006 (7. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen *wenn  die Wettervorhersage    zutrifft*,   Durchschnitt 25/26 c nur noch  oft mit Unwetter   mit  viel Regen für   Deutschland .
> 
> 
> wenn das für den Rest des Jahres so bleibt war die Anschaffung einer Klimaalgen vielleicht  etwas übereilt ?
> ...



Eigentlich eine gute Idee mit den Algen, vielleicht wäre das die Lösung unseres Klimaproblems, vor ca. 700 Millionen Jahren haben sie wohl auch dafür gesorgt, dass es selbst am Äquator Schnee hatte.
Klimaalgen sind unsere Zukunft!!!


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen *wenn  die Wettervorhersage    zutrifft*,   Durchschnitt 25/26 c nur noch  oft mit Unwetter   mit  viel Regen für   Deutschland .



Also hier werden für Freitag schon wieder 30°C angekündigt, und heute hat es so oft geregnet, dass ich schon bei 22°C absolut eingehe dank fast 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Also hier werden für Freitag schon wieder 30°C angekündigt, und heute hat es so oft geregnet, dass ich schon bei 22°C absolut eingehe dank fast 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit.



Da hilft auch kein Verdunstungskühler mehr...


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

Momentan geht's wieder, warn wohl nur Hitzewallungen nach dem Erbseneintopf zum Mittag.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Na, eben von 12 Uhr bis kurz vor 13 Uhr war es hier auch kaum auszuhalten. 
Der Erbseneintopf muss erst noch 3 Stunden arbeiten, bis er die Luftfeuchtigkeit beeinflussen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2019)

Von mir aus kann die Hitze kommen 
40 Kilo Dice stehen hier noch das reicht noch für Tage und kühlt meine Männerhöhle bei Bedarf runter 
Besonders bei dem was ich gerade benche ......
True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3291.39 mhz with a Pentium G860


----------



## colormix (7. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da hilft auch kein Verdunstungskühler mehr...



Bringt aber  mehr als  ein Ventilator, vor dem Bett habe ich kein Platz für Große Handtücher und Großen Ventilator ,
 einen Air Kühler habe ich immer vor dem Bett stehen bei  bedarf wird der wieder genutzt , an den heißen Tagen konnte ich jedenfalls besser schlafen als zu vor wo ich nur einen Ventilator hatte .


----------



## eco2006 (7. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bringt aber  mehr als  ein Ventilator, vor dem Bett habe ich kein Platz für Große Handtücher und Großen Ventilator ,
> einen Air Kühler habe ich immer vor dem Bett stehen bei  bedarf wird der wieder genutzt , an den heißen Tagen konnte ich jedenfalls besser schlafen als zu vor wo ich nur einen Ventilator hatte .



Hast du eigentlich schon vorgefertigte Textbausteine die du willkürlich einfügst ?

Wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit schon bei 90% oder mehr ist, wie soll dann dein super AirCooler mehr bringen als ein gleich großer Ventilator?


----------



## kero81 (7. August 2019)

Bei 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit ist Die Luft Leitfähiger für den AirCooler. Ist doch klar!


----------



## colormix (7. August 2019)

eco2006 schrieb:


> Wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit schon bei 90% oder mehr ist, wie soll dann dein super AirCooler mehr bringen als ein gleich großer Ventilator?



Luftfeuchtigkeit am Kopf haste nach dem Duschen  bei 90%,
im Zimmer waren es 44 bis 48 % Luftfeuchtigkeit an den heißen Tagen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Ganz schönes Feuchtbiotop hast du da mittlerweile.


----------



## eco2006 (7. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Luftfeuchtigkeit am Kopf haste nach dem Duschen  bei 90%,
> im Zimmer waren es 44 bis 48 % Luftfeuchtigkeit an den heißen Tagen.



Die liest was andere schreiben auch überhaupt nicht, oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2019)

Hatte in den heißen Tagen aber auch ne Luftfeuchtigkeit von 70%+ im Zimmer, weil der Raum recht klein ist dagegen hat nur ein Luftentfeuchter geholfen sonst war das nicht zu ertragen. Kumpel hat dann doch tatsächlich gemeint das es ja schon langsam lebensgefährlich wird bei 100% atmet man ja nur noch Wasser.... this is not how it works   aber der wählt auch AFD und denkt die Erde wäre flach von daher.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Wie, die Erde ist nicht flach?*füge hier beliebiges smilie der Belustigung ein*


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Das sieht bei uns ganz gut aus. Auch auf der Seite "Wetter.com".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2019)

Ich habe einen Schneemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (8. August 2019)

eco2006 schrieb:


> Die liest was andere schreiben auch überhaupt nicht, oder?



ich habe eine gut lesbare und beleuchte Wetterstation über 50 % Innen Feuchtigkeit  kam es nie an den heißen Tagen ,
es hat zufriedenstellend gut  funktioniert mit den Air sonst hätte ich das nicht weiter laufen lassen .


Was passiert wenn man mehrere Air Kühler oder einen sehr Großen aufstellt , klar die Luftfeuchtigkeit wird sehr hoch und wenn am anderem Ende des Zimmer einen Luftentfeuchter  auf stellt geht die  Lauft Feuchtigkeit wieder  runter und du hast trotzdem den Kühl Effekt  .


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Klar, nach der Anschaffung eines Verdunstungskühlers ist die logische Konsequenz auch einen Luftentfeuchter zu betreiben.
Damit ist dann auch schon alles gesagt.

PS: aber immerhin scheinen die Browsererweiterungen ihre Wirkung zu zeigen.


----------



## eco2006 (8. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe eine gut lesbare und beleuchte Wetterstation über 50 % Innen Feuchtigkeit  kam es nie an den heißen Tagen ,
> es hat zufriedenstellend gut  funktioniert mit den Air sonst hätte ich das nicht weiter laufen lassen .
> 
> 
> Was passiert wenn man mehrere Air Kühler oder einen sehr Großen aufstellt , klar die Luftfeuchtigkeit wird sehr hoch und wenn am anderem Ende des Zimmer einen Luftentfeuchter  auf stellt geht die  Lauft Feuchtigkeit wieder  runter und du hast trotzdem den Kühl Effekt  .



Ok, danke, du hast meine Frage beantwortet, aber es war ja eigentlich auch schon vorher klar.
Es ging eigentlich darum,  dass 22° bei 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit auch schon unerträglich sind und da auch kein Verdunstungskühler mehr hilft.


----------



## colormix (8. August 2019)

eco2006 schrieb:


> Ok, danke, du hast meine Frage beantwortet, aber es war ja eigentlich auch schon vorher klar.
> Es ging eigentlich darum,  dass 22° bei 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit auch schon unerträglich sind und da auch kein Verdunstungskühler mehr hilft.



ich sagte ja schon mal  das in geschlossen Räumen das mit den Air  Kühlern nicht so gut ist,
etwas  wenig Luft Zirkulation hatte ich im Zimmer aber schon, 
hatte an den  heißen Tagen im Dauerbetrieb   probehalber 2 Air Kühler laufen wollte mal austesten wie hoch die Luftfeuchtigkeit  tatsächlich  hier  wird  dadurch  ,  
die Wetter Station zeichnet auf  den Alten Wert  die Neuen Werte ich konnte das also gut vergleichen,  
 ca. 10 % bis 15.5 %  mehr   Luftfeuchtigkeit   als normal bei einer Durchschnittstemerratur von 27.5 c  bis 28.5 c  im Zimmer,
zusätzlich hatte ich  die   Luftbefeuchter Düse die sich oben bei einem meiner Air Kühler  befindet  mit an,   
Extern hoch wurde hier die Luft Feuchtigkeit aber  nicht 
  etwas höher als Normal .

Ich habe ja noch die Klimaanlage die Kühlt und gleichzeitig die  Luft wieder entflechtetet , (zieht 850 Watt Neuere  2500 Watt 
das wird teuer) ,
natürlich ist hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit immer unangenehmer als trockener Luft  auch bei -8 c oder 10 c schon .


----------



## colormix (11. August 2019)

Die  Hitzewelle  ist   wohl für  dieses  Jahr  vorbei   
lt Wetter Voraussetzungen  im  Schnitt 23 bis 27 c nur  noch Maximum , 
vielleicht  noch mal 1 bis 2 Tage  mit  28 c ,
es  waren   *nur*     10 Tage  wo  es  über 30 c waren >> dafür  lohnt  eine  Neue  Klimaanlage  einfach nicht , schade  ums Geld  was die  Leute da ausgegeben haben .


----------



## Venom89 (11. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es waren  *nur 2 Wochen insgesamt bis jetzt *,





colormix schrieb:


> es  waren   *nur*     10 Tage  wo  es  über 30 c waren



Was denn nun?


----------



## colormix (15. August 2019)

Hitzewelle  ist  wohl  vorbei   heute hat  Reve  die  5.5 Volt Air  Kühler  statt 39.95 für  29.95 im Angebot, drei Monate zu späht , 
ob wir noch heiße  Augusttage dieses Jahr bekommen das das lohnt ? 

Den  ich mir gekauft hatte irgendwann im  Feb. Mai   auch beim Discouter   ist  aber  ein besserer stärkerers  Modell  mit  FB ,
gelohnt  hat sich  schon  nicht so teuer  als  eine Klimalage besser  als ein Ventilator  für die  wenigen Hitze Tage das man gut durch schlafen kann  vorm  Bett , 39 EU ist  nicht  die  Welt  wenn mal kuckt   was ein Ventilator  so  kostet der  überhaupt nichts kühlt und  nur  die  Luft  rum würbelt auch nicht  leise  ist  .


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

Gut, dass keiner danach gefragt hat.

Ich mag Züge.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ob wir noch heiße  Augusttage dieses Jahr bekommen das das lohnt ?


Im Moment sieht es nicht danach aus.
1-2 Tage mit 26-27 Grad aber sonst nichts ernsteres.
Wenn die Prognose so stimmt.
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wo man wohnt.


----------



## colormix (16. August 2019)

^^ Habe heute  meine  Strom Abrechnung bekommen ,

1.330 kWh   Verbrauch  für 12 Monate 
gegeüber  Vorjahr  eine  Einsparung von -61.3 kWh ,
wo   die Klimalage  paar Tage  noch lief .

"ich glaube das die  Strom Kosten und  die  Umlage 2018/2019 teuer geworden sind als  die Jahre davor "
der  Große Tisch Ventilator  30 Watt verbrauch übrigens auch mehr Strom als  mein Air Wasser Kühler 10 - 12 Watt  nur, ist  zwar   etwas OT  denke sollte   mal so nebenbei erwähnt werden .

War  ein Test bin zufrieden mit  dem Ergebnis .


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2019)

Bisschen  viel Verbrauch für eine Person.
Solltest öfters mal rausgehen und nachts schlafen, anstatt TV zu gucken.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> "ich glaube das die  Strom Kosten und  die  Umlage 2018/2019 teuer geworden sind als  die Jahre davor "



Ja, der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge, EEG-Umlage ist 5,7 Prozent niedriger als im Vorjahr.

Zur Abwechslung einfach mal ein paar Fakten zwischendurch.


----------



## Krolgosh (16. August 2019)

Was antwortet ihr ihm Überhaupt noch?  Er geht doch eh auf keinen Post ein, und führt hier irgendwie Selbstgespräche.. zumindest kommt es mir so vor.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was antwortet ihr ihm Überhaupt noch?  Er geht doch eh auf keinen Post ein, und führt hier irgendwie Selbstgespräche.. zumindest kommt es mir so vor.



Naja, Mehrfachposts sind ja nicht erwünscht, also muss ja jemand mal zwischendurch was schreiben, sonst staut sich das Alles auf und ergießt sich spontan in anderen Threads. Hier kann nicht so viel "kaputt" gehen.


----------



## colormix (20. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge, EEG-Umlage ist 5,7 Prozent niedriger als im Vorjahr.
> 
> Zur Abwechslung einfach mal ein paar Fakten zwischendurch.



Rechne  mal aus  was  eine  Klimaanlage in der  Neu Anschaffung  kostet z.z. Einbau dazu  dann die Strom Kosten  .
Die Air Kühler  gab es 2005 noch nicht  meine Klimalage hatte ca.  250 € Neu  gekostet ,  
Neu kaufen würde  ich heute so was nur  wenn wir  mindestens 6 Wochen Hitze hätten ,
für die  nur 14 bis 18  Tage im  Jahr  lohnt  das nicht .
Das ist  mit   den Air Kühlern zwar  nicht  ganz vergleichbar  aber   Wirtschaftlicher ,
im Durchschnitt  sind  die  Sommer  Temperaturen    in  Deutschland bei 26/27 c nur  wenige  Tage mit  28 und  35 c .

Wie  ich  schon mal  sagte, heutige  Klimaanlagen  verbrauchen immer  noch zu viel  Strom  sind Strom Fresser  nicht  mehr Zeitgemäß dieser  Stromverbrauch  von 2500 Watt,  auch  vor ca. 10 Jahren hatte die so viel verbucht  bis heute hat sich da nichts bessert ,  obwohl die  Strom Kosten  gesamt   steigen .


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

Nächstes Wochenende soll es bei uns nochmal wärmer werden. Bis 30 Grad.
Aber das geht wohl noch. Ist auch nur kurzzeitig.
Dann werden wir auch nochmal grillen.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann werden wir auch nochmal grillen.



Jap gute Idee, das beste aus dem Wetter machen.  Ich werd wohl nochmal den Smoker anschüren.


----------



## colormix (20. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende soll es bei uns nochmal wärmer werden. Bis 30 Grad.
> Aber das geht wohl noch. Ist auch nur kurzzeitig.
> Dann werden wir auch nochmal grillen.



Bei uns  ca. 8 Tage  noch mal laut   Wetter Voraussage wieder Hitze von 27 bis 31 c,  am  Donnerstag geht   los mit 27c, 
ich war schon dabei die Air Kühler  abzubauen nun erst mal nicht .


----------



## Venom89 (20. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich war schon dabei die Air Kühler  abzubauen nun erst mal nicht .



Genau, am besten direkt in den Müll damit. 

Mini-Kuehler: Grosses Versprechen, wenig Leistung - WELT


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Genau, am besten direkt in den Müll damit.
> 
> Mini-Kuehler: Grosses Versprechen, wenig Leistung - WELT



Ich glaube niemand der jemals in Physik aufgepasst hat würde allen Ernstes so ein Teil kaufen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2019)

Oder gleich mehrere.


----------



## Venom89 (20. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube niemand der jemals in Physik aufgepasst hat würde allen Ernstes so ein Teil kaufen...



Das steht außer Frage. Eventuell ist er einsam und züchtet damit neues Leben in die Wohnung. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder gleich mehrere.



Er ist sehr einsam..


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube niemand der jemals in Physik aufgepasst hat würde allen Ernstes so ein Teil kaufen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Anders geht es derzeit  nicht  außer  man gibt   viel Geld  für  Strom bei Klimaanalgen  aus  es ist  eben nur  eine Alternative , 
Klimaanalgen  kann   nicht  jeder  installierten wenn  man  z.b. in  einer  Mietwohnung wohnt  .


----------



## Krautmausch (21. August 2019)

Haut ruhig nochmal die Bullenhitze raus, könnt ich nächste Woche beim Alpenwandern gebrauchen.  Stattdessen für jeden einzelnen Tag Regenschauer am Nachmittag angesagt, und das kann im Gebirge schnell haarig werden. Letztes Jahr das eine Mal bei aufkommender Bewölkung aus dem Bauch heraus zum Abstieg entschlossen, und ne knappe Stunde später stand ich in nem Sturm, in dem der Hagel mehr horizontal als vertikal flog.


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

lt Wettervoraussage  von heute , 
ab Donnerstag   hier  3. Hitzewelle in Sicht   8 Tage  insgesamt ,
30 bis 32 c sind sind die Sitzen Werte .

Quelle Wetter aktuell, Wettervorhersage und Wetterbericht - WetterOnline


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

Ja bei uns auch. Ich könnte schon wieder kotzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. August 2019)

Solang die Werte über Nacht normal sind, hält man das doch aus. Halb so wild.

Selbst hier in Freiburg gehts Nachts auf 16°C und tiefer. 

Mal sehen was mich in der Heimat erwartet.


----------



## colormix (22. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja bei uns auch. Ich könnte schon wieder kotzen.



lt meiner Wetterstation  war es heute max 27 c, min  11 c , die Voraussage war  max 28 c für  heute ,
in den  nächsten Tage geht die Party wieder los ,
Sa. 30 c , dann vom So. bis Mi. 31 c .


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

Ich dachte zuerst nur am Wochenende. Als ich vor 2 Tagen geguckt war das auch so.
Jetzt bis mindestens Mittwoch. Einfach nur ätzend. Keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## colormix (22. August 2019)

Die  Wetter  Voraussagungen  ändern sich oft  innerhalb von 24 Stunden erheblich ,  da muss man   öfters   mal schauen  auf   Wetteronline.de z.b

Mich lässt  das  Kalt ,  Gut das ich von  diesen   Air Kühlern noch einen 2. gekauft hatte für   das  vor  das Bett  der  war  auch  immer an wenn schlafen ,  
vor allen  konnte  schön lecker   2 x Bier  Abends trinken  ohne  mit  dicken Kopf aufzuwachsen ,
hat sich  gelohnt bis jetzt und ganz ohne Klimaanlage  ausgekommen bin .


----------



## Gast20190919 (22. August 2019)

Ich schaue immer auf Wetter, Wettervorhersage & Wetterbericht | wetter.com nach. Nicht auf online oder de, nur auf wetter.com! 

Wenn es nachts abkühlt, stört einen die Wärme tagsüber wirklich nicht besonders. Freue mich darauf, dass es in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal warm wird.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

ich  finde  Wetteronline.de besser  ist  übersichtlicher  alles wesentliche und Wichtige    auf  einer Seite ohne  das man umständlich herum  klicken muss     die  Voraussagen  stimmen  so ziemlich .
Sternen Klarerer   Himmel   wird heute bestimmt  gut  warm  , aber  das  gab es auch schon mal im  August paar  heiße  Tage .


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Mit dem schlafen war wohl heute Nacht nichts, was?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2019)

Mir würde die Hitze auch deutlich mehr zu schaffen machen, wenn ich über Nacht meine Wohnung mit allerhand Verbrauchern aufheizen würde.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. August 2019)

Hmm.. hatten heute Nacht um die 13°.. es ging also 

solange es immer schön abkühlt machen mir dann die Temperaturen Tagsüber weniger aus.


----------



## rum (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?
> Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?
> ...



Habt ihr besondere Tricks um die Wohnung kühl zu halten?
Nö. Wenns geht auf Durchzug halten ansonsten viel Trinken (Wasser) oder Eis essen.

Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei euch aus?
Wahrscheinlich wie beim Rest auch. 4. OG ist evtl. bisl heißer als Erdgeschoss.

Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?
Trinken, Trinken, Eis essen, auch mal kalt duschen usw.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mich lässt  das  Kalt ,  Gut das ich von  diesen   Air Kühlern noch  einen 2. gekauft hatte für   das  vor  das Bett  der  war  auch  immer  an wenn schlafen ,
> vor allen  konnte  schön lecker   2 x Bier  Abends trinken  ohne  mit  dicken Kopf aufzuwachsen ,
> hat sich  gelohnt bis jetzt und ganz ohne Klimaanlage  ausgekommen bin .



Ich erkenn da in deinem wirren Geschreibe keinerlei zusammenhang?


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem schlafen war wohl heute Nacht nichts, was?



ich lebe    nach US Amerikanischer Zeit.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Nach Welcher?


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

^^ in den  nächsten Tagen  wird  es  wieder  gut  heiß in der  Bude   auf  der Arbeit und machen kann-er nix .. daran kann auch die US Time   nix ändern .
Dein  PC und  Monitor gibt  noch zusätzlich Abwärme  ab solltest mal lieber alles abschalten damit tust  auch   anderen einen Gefallen und sparst  sogar  noch teuren Strom   .

Zum  Thema , 
Blöd  ist  irgendwie  das  man die  US Klimageräte hier in Europa so gut  wie  nicht zu kaufen bekommt  da braucht man auch kein Split Gerät,   das ist  so ein Großer Kasten den man  einfach  nur  ins Feststeller  stellt die gibt es schon seit den  60/70ziger  Jahren in den USA  weil da keiner  mehr schwitzen  will,   die Dinger  kühlen sehr gut .


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Lösch dich einfach, ist besser für die Menschheit.


----------



## Venom89 (24. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^ in den  nächsten Tagen  wird  es  wieder  gut  heiß in der  Bude   auf  der Arbeit und machen kann-er nix .. daran kann auch die US Time   nix ändern .



Was? 



> Dein  PC und  Monitor gibt  noch zusätzlich Abwärme  ab solltest mal lieber alles abschalten damit tust  auch   anderen einen Gefallen und sparst  sogar  noch teuren Strom   .



Das gleiche gilt für deine Wasserwerfer  



> Zum  Thema ,
> Blöd  ist  irgendwie  das  man die  US Klimageräte hier in Europa so gut  wie  nicht zu kaufen bekommt  da braucht man auch kein Split Gerät,   das ist  so ein Großer Kasten den man  einfach  nur  ins Feststeller  stellt die gibt es schon seit den  60/70ziger  Jahren in den USA  weil da keiner  mehr schwitzen  will,   die Dinger  kühlen sehr gut .



Sowas gibt es auch hier. Nur haben wir eine "Leicht" andere Bauart der Fenster. Außerdem möchte man ja nicht den Kompressor Lärm um sich haben. 


Was ist denn aus deiner ersten Version geworden? 



colormix schrieb:


> Blöd ist irgendwie das man die US Klimageräte hier in Europa so gut wie nicht zu kaufen bekommt , da braucht man auch kein Split Gerät,
> das ist so ein Großer Kasten den man ins Feststeller stellt die Klima Geräte die es bei uns gibt taugen nichts ,
> naja schwerpunktmäßig ist Deutschland auch uninteressant zu wenig heiße Tage im Jahr und die Italiener und Spanier haben garnix .



Bei uns die taugen also nichts. Ne ist klar


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich lebe    nach US Amerikanischer Zeit.


Ich glaube eher das du gar keine vernünftige Tagesstruktur hast.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Wohl eher Lebensstruktur.


----------



## c1i (24. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich lebe    nach US Amerikanischer Zeit.



Sofern du nicht in der entsprechenden Zeitzone lebst erklärt das allerdings so einiges. 

Wer hat den bot eigentlich programmiert? Der ist lustig.


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das du gar keine vernünftige Tagesstruktur hast.



Die Tagesstruktur    gibt es nur im  Heim


----------



## Venom89 (24. August 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Wer hat den bot eigentlich programmiert? Der ist lustig.



Hat auch ein Update bekommen. Jetzt werden auch Emojis unterstützt. Ist aber noch verbuggt, passen eigentlich nie zum Text.


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist  kein Wasserwerfer und funktioniert sehr  gut , die nächsten 4 Tage 31 c  ohne könnte ich mir das  hier nicht vorstellen ,
vom Preis hier 39 EU ist ok was ein  Ventilator  kostet der kostet 30 EU und bringt nix .


----------



## c1i (24. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist aber noch verbuggt,



Ja, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Die Postings sind noch zu wenig kontextbezogen, aber für die ersten Stunden einer KI ist das schon recht ordentlich. Erinnert momentan noch ein wenig an einen Furby. Die Dinger haben ja auch gelernt, dennoch haben sie einfach irgendwas gemacht und nicht wirklich etwas logisches. Auf dem Stand müsste das positronische Gehirn momentan sein, wenn ich nicht total daneben liege. 


Es gab doch mal auf Websites diese programmierten Helfer, denen man Fragen stellen konnte. Das wäre imho dann die nächste Stufe, denn auf Fragen reagiert der bot ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2019)

Ich bin weiterhin der Annahme, dass es sich um Radi den Clown handelt, mit Knettmasse in den Mainboardanschlüssen und überrollten "Halbleiterkabel".


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Annahme, dass es sich um Radi den Clown handelt, mit Knettmasse in den Mainboardanschlüssen und überrollten "Halbleiterkabel".



Und was sagt dein Arzt dazu ?


----------



## Venom89 (24. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist  kein Wasserwerfer



Doch ist es. 



> und funktioniert sehr  gut



Musst nur fest dran glauben. 



> die nächsten 4 Tage 31 c  ohne könnte ich mir das  hier nicht vorstellen



Aber immer von der imaginären Klimaanlage erzählen 



> vom Preis hier 39 EU ist ok was ein  Ventilator  kostet der kostet 30 EU und bringt nix .



Ein vernünftiger Ventilator kostet doch ein bisschen mehr. Und richtig eingesetzt, bringt der auch mehr. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Annahme, dass es sich um Radi den Clown handelt, mit Knettmasse in den Mainboardanschlüssen und überrollten "Halbleiterkabel".



Könnte sein. Glaube aber noch nicht so ganz daran.  



colormix schrieb:


> Und was sagt dein Arzt dazu ?



Der ist auch unschlüssig.


----------



## colormix (25. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Doch ist es.



Wenn man keine  Ahnung  hat so wie du, unsere Klimaanlage auf der  Arbeit funktioniert  nach dem gleichem Prinzip , die Luft wird durch sehr Große Lamellen gereinigt  und gekühlt nur mit  Wasser .

googel.... klimaanlage mit wasseranschluss 
dann kommt  das aha

YouTube

Nachhilfe Stunde   ende ..

es gibt auch  Klimaanlagen  die  mit Gas funktionieren z.b. für den Wohnwagen .


----------



## Venom89 (25. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn man keine  Ahnung  hat so wie du



Jemand mit "Ahnung", kauft bestimmt nicht so einen Quatsch. 

Mini-Kuehler: Grosses Versprechen, wenig Leistung - WELT



> unsere Klimaanlage auf der  Arbeit funktioniert  nach dem gleichem Prinzip , die Luft wird durch sehr Große Lamellen gereinigt  und gekühlt nur mit  Wasser.
> 
> googel.... klimaanlage mit wasseranschluss
> dann kommt  das aha
> ...



Hat aber auch nichts mit den Wasserwürfeln, bei dir zuhause zu tun. Da solltest du dir mal selber nachhelfen 



> es gibt auch  Klimaanlagen  die  mit Gas funktionieren z.b. für den Wohnwagen .



Jede mechanische Klimaanlage funktioniert mit einem Gas. 

Nur Experten bitte


----------



## colormix (25. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Jemand mit "Ahnung", kauft bestimmt nicht so einen Quatsch.
> en



Du hast doch gar nichts und nicht  mal Tests gemacht was geht und was nicht  geht  und sitzt die nächsten Tage in deinem Dunstkreis    von  32 c  meinst  aber  selber  mit Diskutieren zu können  und  nicht  mal eine normale  Klimaanlage  die  ich übrigens auch noch habe !


----------



## Venom89 (25. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar nichts und nicht  mal Tests gemacht was geht und was nicht  geht



Ich bin aber zur Schule gegangen. 



> und sitzt die nächsten Tage in deinem Dunstkreis    von  32 c



Ne sorry hier bleibt es sehr angenehm. 
Das smiley passt da nicht so ganz. 



> meinst  aber  selber  mit Diskutieren zu können



Wo diskutierst du denn bitte? Du behauptest stur irgendeinen Quatsch und wirst dann beleidigend.  



> und  nicht  mal eine normale  Klimaanlage



Doch, die habe ich  



> die  ich übrigens auch noch habe !



Das bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## colormix (25. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber zur Schule gegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vll im Physik Unterricht nicht aufgepasst ,

Was hast du denn zeig mal Fotos.


----------



## colormix (25. August 2019)

Die Hitzewelle  geht  jetzt  in die 3. Runde  es wird wieder   Richtig heiß,
vor ein paar Tagen war die Voraussage noch 28 c dann 30c, 
und jetzt sind es *"satte"* 34 c bis Montag   soll es werden,
aktuell 29.5 c lt Wetterstation ,
wie ich schon sagte öfters mal auf der Wetter Seite kucken es ändert sich mit unter schnell mal was mit der  Voraussage .


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2019)

Ja einfach nur widerlich.  Ich  bin froh wenn das endlich wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## colormix (25. August 2019)

Das  mit  der  Hitze  finde ich nicht  so schlimm ich kann ja kühlen was  nur  nervt  ist  der  Krach dadurch,  auch  eine  Klimaanlage ist  nicht  lautlos .
Wir  hatten schon  mal im August  Tage wo es 28 bis 30 c war  aber nie was über 30 c .

Die  Rodung des Regelwaldes ist  daran schult  das es hier  so heiß wird .


----------



## Gast20190919 (25. August 2019)

Natürlich ist das deren Schuld. Dass das Gebiet, auf dem sich Deutschland befindet, mal zu 95% bewaldet war, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Rodung des Regelwaldes ist  daran schult  das es hier  so heiß wird .



Genau, der Rest den die Menschheit teilweise in den letzen 150 Jahren verbrochen hat, hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## colormix (26. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau, der Rest den die Menschheit teilweise in den letzen 150 Jahren verbrochen hat, hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun.



du kannst  ja offenbar  nicht kühlen  und  bald  wieder  wachen und  nicht schlafen können >sieht  man  dann auch  an deiner  Wortwahl Foren Beiträge 



BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das deren Schuld. Dass das Gebiet, auf dem sich Deutschland befindet, mal zu 95% bewaldet war, spielt keine Rolle.




Deutschland  hat  keinen Regenwald  und  das  hatten wir damals  schon in der  Schule Amazonas, 
das mit  den Waldbränden   ist  eine  zusätzliche Umweltbelastung .


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> du kannst  ja offenbar  nicht kühlen  und  bald  wieder  wachen und  nicht schlafen können >sieht  man  dann auch  an deiner  Wortwahl Foren Beiträge



Herrje, da ist wohl jemand mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deutschland  hat  keinen Regenwald  und  das  hatten wir damals  schon in der  Schule Amazonas,
> das mit  den Waldbränden   ist  eine  zusätzliche Umweltbelastung .



Ahhhhh... na dann kann man ja getrost alle anderen Wälder abholzen, wichtig ist also nur das der Rege*l*wald noch steht. 


*INU-Edit: Wenn du persönliche  Dinge besprechen willst, mach das bitte per PN! Danke.*


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2019)

Hahaha, ja hier herrscht noch Recht und Ordnung. Persönliche Dinge wie Werbung für eine mobile Pilzfarm, Schlafgewohnheiten, Blitzableiter, Harntücher, "Klimanalgen" oder völlig unbedeutende lokale Wetterlagen darf hier nur Einer posten.

Ps: Bei mir war es heute gut auszuhalten, bis ich in Freiburg aus dem Auto gestiegen bin. Hab dann aber gerade noch rechtzeitig angefangen mich mit meiner Dehydrierung zu befassen, seit dem "läufts".


----------



## colormix (27. August 2019)

Dann kuck  mal in die  TV Themen  , TV suche,   Computer  wo  einiges zu Produkten   verlinkt ist  in den Beiträgen    ,
Werbung  ist  wenn man für  ein Bestimmens Produkt  Werbung    macht davon einen Nutzen hat , 
Wetter Seiten verlinken und Tipps Austausch Zwischen Usern  ist  keine Werbung 
u.a geht  es auch  um die  Wortwahl  .. man sollte seinem Gegenüber immer  freundlich sein .

Wenn dich das alles stört solltest du kein Forum  besuchen , denn überall sind Links zu  finden wenn Einer was sucht  oder  mit was ein Problem hat ...


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Warum sollte mich das stören? 
Ich hab lediglich in Worte gefasst, was hier im Thread abgeht.


----------



## Krolgosh (27. August 2019)

Ernsthaft? DAS wird moderiert? Ist ja nicht so das man sich manchmal wirklich schwer tut den Inhalt der Postings zu verstehen.  

Liegt wohl an der Hitze das mich sowas stört.. um nicht OT zu werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Erinnert mich Alles an meine Oma, da gehts auch immer ums Wetter, wenn es sonst nichts zu erzählen gibt.


----------



## Gast20190919 (27. August 2019)

Was mich bei der "Hitze" am meisten nervt, sind Mücken. Die letzten Wochen war es ruhig und nun wacht man jeden Morgen mit neuen Stichen auf! Das ist mein Blut! 

Kann mich aber tatsächlich nicht daran erinnern, dass es zu meiner Schulzeit so viele warme Nächte gab.


----------



## colormix (27. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Was mich bei der "Hitze" am meisten nervt, sind Mücken. Die letzten Wochen war es ruhig und nun wacht man jeden Morgen mit neuen Stichen auf! Das ist mein Blut!
> 
> Kann mich aber tatsächlich nicht daran erinnern, dass es zu meiner Schulzeit so viele warme Nächte gab.



Das ist auch  nicht Gesund  und kann sich entzünden wenn man Pech hat , ich habe Nachts das Fester offen und Licht  an und kein Mücken Problem .

Hol dir am Besten so   einen  Elektronischen Insektenvernichter  , diese Großen funktionieren  am Besten   , 
die muss man so aufstellen das die auch gut wahrgenommen werden  am besten wenn das Licht  dunkel oder im Zimmer aus ist ,  hab hier selber einen aber  nicht wegen Mücken die fangen hier die Federmäuse alle vor meinem Fester weg ,  wegen Fliegen die sich gerne mal  auf das Display Panel setzten und da was hinterlassen -
Allerdings sind die  Elektronischen  Insektenvernichter nicht Geräuschlos wenn da eine Fliege/Mücke gefangen wird das knallt Richtig  aber noch besser als wenn  man eine Insekten Plage/Mücken   hat .


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2019)

Gefangen wird, ist ja süß.
Du meinst wenn sie gegrillt werden und der Panzer explodiert.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

Heute war es wieder sehr anstrengend und irgendwie kaum Wind. Die Luft stand draussen.
Hier in der Wohnung gehts aber.


----------



## colormix (27. August 2019)

Es ist  immer noch unerträglich  warm    ohne  Kühl-Hilfen  wäre  das hier unerträglich im  Zimmer  ,
wir hatten schon mal im August  über 40 vor  etlichen   Jahren .


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Klar wieso auch nicht, nur was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2019)

Das er den ganzen Tag in seinem Zimmer festsitzt.


----------



## eco2006 (27. August 2019)

Zum Glück ist mein Zimmer nicht mit Gummi ausgekleidet und das Fenster darf ich auch aufmachen, so kann man es eigentlich aushalten, da es nachts wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so warm ist.


----------



## Gast20190919 (27. August 2019)

Nachts nicht mehr so warm? Schön wärs.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Warst wohl nicht anwesend als hier Nachts noch 28°C waren. 


Ps: Wann wird mal wieder richtig Sommer,...


----------



## colormix (28. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das er den ganzen Tag in seinem Zimmer festsitzt.



nah wieder Hitzewallungen  ?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warst wohl nicht anwesend als hier Nachts noch 28°C waren.
> 
> 
> .



Wann waren es 28 c Nachts ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

Speaking to yourself again?


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

Ich habe mir heute einen Tag frei genommen. Nochmal quäle ich mich nicht so  rum.

Heute bei uns nochmal 33 Grad. MOrgen 27 und Freitag 27. Samstag 31 und ab Sonntag endlich dann wieder 22.
Das war dann hoffentlich die letzte Hitzewelle für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. August 2019)

Schau ma mal... 

Arbeit geht bei mir ja ohne Problem. Sitz im klimatisierten Büro... dafür dann aber wenn ich Heim komm in die natürlich nicht klimatisierte Dachgeschosswohnung. 
Gestern warens 27°C als wir ins Bett gegangen sind. Im Schlafzimmer hatte es da dann aber schon angenehmere 22°C. Hat dann Nachts bei uns auch bis 16°C abgekühlt.. von daher gehts das im Moment schon.

color, wie warm ist es denn bei dir bitteschön wenn du sagst es ist ohne "Kühlmethoden"   nicht auszuhalten?


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hol dir am Besten so   einen  Elektronischen Insektenvernichter  , diese Großen funktionieren  am Besten



Ich hab bei mir immer ein paar Spinnen am Laufen -- die erledigen ihren Job leise und diskret.


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> color, wie warm ist es denn bei dir bitteschön wenn du sagst es ist ohne "Kühlmethoden"   nicht auszuhalten?



Wenn ich permanent die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf 100% knallen würde, würde ich es auch kaum aushalten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (28. August 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Schau ma mal...
> 
> 
> color, wie warm ist es denn bei dir bitteschön wenn du sagst es ist ohne "Kühlmethoden"   nicht auszuhalten?



Draußen  ca 33.4 bis 35  Zimmer  26 bis 27 c Dachgeschoss  Air Kühler on , ohne Klimaanlage ,  mit auf 24/26 c runter wie man  einstellt , das Haus ist Bj 1971 nicht speziell Ggedämmt aber noch ausreichend  Gedämmt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir immer ein paar Spinnen am Laufen -- die erledigen ihren Job leise und diskret.



Das dauert bei Fliegen und Mücken zu lange bis die Spinnen die mal fangen, in der Zeit haste schon paar Mücken Stiche abbekommen ,
Elektronischen Insektenvernichter geht schneller sonst würde ich das ja nicht machen .
Den einem Abend kam mal eine Mücke rein schwirrte um   Kopf rum Elektronischen Insektenvernichter  an Licht etwas abgedunkelt damit es schneller geht , 
der Elektronischen Insektenvernichter  war stärker als die Mücke .


----------



## Venom89 (28. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> der Elektronischen Insektenvernichter  war stärker als die Mücke .



Na wenigstens einer.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2019)

Na die Klimanlage würde ich auch nicht betreiben, wenn man damit nur 1°C abkühlen kann. Klar dass du hier erzählst, dass sich so ein Gerät wegen 3Wochen im Jahr nicht lohnt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

Draussen 35°C, in der Wohnung 26°C und ja, es gibt Leute die haben mehr als nur ein Zimmer oben bei Mutti.
Alles ohne irgendeinen Kühler.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2019)

Noch bescheidener ist es bei dem Wetter irgendwo auswärts in einem Hotel gebunden zu sein, während man zu Hause nach Feierabend im Freibad liegen könnte.

Bleibt nur viel zu duschen und gegen die Unterhopfung zu kämpfen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

Es hat bei uns stärkerer geregnet. Aktuell 22 GRad draussen. Aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist hoch. 

Naja, immer noch besser als 30 Grad + hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Das fühlt sich dann nämlich wie 40 Grad an.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2019)

Jepp, die Wolken hab ich hier in Freiburg zwar wachsen sehen, aber nix davon gehabt. Dafür kommt endlich ein laues Lüftchen auf.

Da scheint aber wie gemeldet noch eine Front aus Frankreich anzukommen, in die Himmelsrichtung ist schon ein grauer Schleier am Himmel zu sehen.

Ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten. xD


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2019)

Leute, ihr könnt euch entspannen. Ab Montag kommt die große Abkühlung:

Wetter Wetter: 16 Tage Trend | wetter.com

wenn sich bis dahin nicht wieder alles ändert...

Gruß


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

Tagsüber kann es von mir aus etwas wärmer bleiben, aber es nervt einfach, wenn es in der Nacht über 20° warm bleibt. Bin diese "Nacht" erst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang eingeschlafen. 
Im Wald fühlt es sich aber wirklich tropisch an. Fehlen nur Papageien und Affen.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Fehlen nur Papageien und Affen.


Letztere findet man zuhauf auf Arbeit Ja, die Abkühlung nachts könnte besser sein. Solche Temps (gegen 22/23 Uhr immer noch um die 25/26°C) hatten wir zuletzt im Urlaub auf Djerba...

Gruß


----------



## Johnny_Burke (28. August 2019)

Ich kühle mit meiner Split-Klima meinen Raum auf angenehme 24°C.


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Letztere findet man zuhauf auf Arbeit
> 
> Gruß


Haha, oder am anderen Ende der Hundeleine. 

Achja, zum Thema:
Im Hochsommer schleppe ich meine Matratze in den Keller. Da ist es dann nicht wärmer als 21°.  Das Bier ist dann auch nicht so weit weg. 
Leider vor paar Wochen wieder nach oben gezogen, weil ich nicht dachte, dass noch einmal so warme Nächte kommen werden.

Immer noch 22° um 2:00... Zum glück die letzte Nacht.


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Draussen 35°C, in der Wohnung 26°C und ja, es gibt Leute die haben mehr als nur ein Zimmer oben bei Mutti.
> Alles ohne irgendeinen Kühler.



Weiter  oben schreibt   ER aber,   das es    sehr  heiß ist  im Zimmer  und  auch  auf  der Arbeit   .


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Tagsüber kann es von mir aus etwas wärmer bleiben, aber es nervt einfach, wenn es in der Nacht über 20° warm bleibt. Bin diese "Nacht" erst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang eingeschlafen.
> .



Das   ist nicht  schön , 
hatte früher  mit  Ventilator das  hat  gar nichts gebraucht schlafen  konnte ich damit  nicht  Richtig ,  dieses  Jahr  mal testweise mit einem  Air  vorm  Bett   habe  jede  Nacht  gut geschlafen .


----------



## -Shorty- (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das   ist nicht  schön ,
> hatte früher  mit  Ventilator das  hat  gar nichts gebraucht schlafen  konnte ich damit  nicht  Richtig ,  dieses  Jahr  mal testweise mit einem  Air  vorm  Bett   habe  jede  Nacht  gut geschlafen .



Wenn du früh um 4 in einem Forum Beiträge verfasst und behauptest jede Nacht gut zu schlafen nimmst du dir selbst die Glaubwürdigkeit.
Falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das   ist nicht  schön ,
> hatte früher  mit  Ventilator das  hat  gar nichts gebraucht schlafen  konnte ich damit  nicht  Richtig ,  dieses  Jahr  mal testweise mit einem  Air  vorm  Bett   habe  jede  Nacht  gut geschlafen .



Meinst du so einen Air Cooler? Ist denn nicht weitläufig bekannt das die Dinger so gut kühlen wie ein Ventilator mit einem nassen Handtuch, nur das die Schimmelbildung im inneren extrem ist wenn man da nicht täglich die Filter wechselt?


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Meinst du so einen Air Cooler? Ist denn nicht weitläufig bekannt das die Dinger so gut kühlen wie ein Ventilator mit einem nassen Handtuch, nur das die Schimmelbildung im inneren extrem ist wenn man da nicht täglich die Filter wechselt?



Colormix kann die Physik überlisten. Er lässt Wärme einfach verpuffen


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Colormix kann die Physik überlisten. Er lässt Wärme einfach verpuffen



Ah ok so einer ist das  .


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Colormix kann die Physik überlisten. Er lässt Wärme einfach verpuffen



Die funktionieren auch wunderbar wenn man mit Eiskalten Wasser befüllt und noch zusätzlich den Raum  wieder entfeuchtet .



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Meinst du so einen Air Cooler? Ist denn nicht weitläufig bekannt das die Dinger so gut kühlen wie ein Ventilator mit einem nassen Handtuch, nur das die Schimmelbildung im inneren extrem ist wenn man da nicht täglich die Filter wechselt?



Ventilator und Handtücher  das ist viel zu umständlich , habe auch keinen  Platz dafür ,  Ventilator ist teuer verbraucht sogar auch noch mehr Strom als so ein Air der  nur bei max 10 Watt liegt .
Täglich Filter wechseln muss man nicht nur  wenn an eine weile nicht nutzt ohne Wasser 6 Stunden laufen lassen so steht es in der Anleitung außerdem hat meiner hinten einen Kohle Aktiv Filter noch zusätzlich .
Eine  Klimaanlage  bedarf auch   Wartung und Reinigung wegen Schimmelbildung  die reinigt sich nicht  automatisch 
und die Filter sind richtig teuer , beim Air kann ich die kostengünstig sehr nachbauen   Material Kosten 40 Cent 
Kohle Aktiv Filter z.b. da nehme ich einfach von einer Dunst Abzugshaube     den Filter Kohle  Aktiv Filter    schneide mir das passende   Format mit der Schwere   zurecht .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die funktionieren auch wunderbar wenn man mit Eiskalten Wasser befüllt und noch zusätzlich den Raum  wieder entfeuchtet .


Am besten aus dem eigenen Kühlschrank, das ist dann besonders effektiv. 

Diese ganzen Verdampfungsgeräte in der Wohnung sind Humbug. 
Sie transportieren die Wärme nur vom Ort der Verdampfung zum
Ort der Kondensation. Man mag damit einem kleinen Bereich um 
sich herum kühler bekommen, dafür werden die Wände feucht und
wärmer, oder man arbeitet mit viel Frischluft und bringt die feuchte
Luft raus. Das macht bei 33°C Außentemperatur keinen Sinn.

Aber egal, Du wirst die Physik schon im Griff haben, ganz sicher


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Am besten aus dem eigenen Kühlschrank, das ist dann besonders effektiv.
> 
> 
> Aber egal, Du wirst die Physik schon im Griff haben, ganz sicher



Durch das Verdunsten von Kalt Wasser kühlt sich die  Luft  ab => Physik, es gibt sogar Große  Klimaanalgen  die nach dem gleichem Prinzip arbeiten .

Gewusst wie: So funktioniert Verdunstungskaelte - Haustec

Auf der Arbeit haben wir auch so eine die rein nach dem Wasser Verdunstungs Prinzip Arbeitet , durch  Riesen Große Lamellen wird Kaltes Grundwasser gepumpt zusätzlich ist noch eine Luft Entflechtung eingebaut damit  die Raum Luft nicht zu feucht wird ,
so ungefähr ist die Anlage aufgebaut auch diese Anlage muss in bestimmen Abständen gereinigt werden in den Lamellen bilden sich nach einer weile Algen.
Wir haben auf der Arbeit einen Klima Experten der für die Anlage zuständig ist , ich hatte mir die gesamte Anlage mal angeschaut weil mich das einfach mal interessiert hat .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Durch das Verdunsten von Kalt Wasser kühlt sich die  Luft  ab => Physik,


Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden. Wenn Dampf kondensiert, gibt er genau dieselbe Wärmemenge wieder ab. In diesem Fall an Deiner Wand. Habe ich Dir doch oben schon erklärt. Redet man bei Dir gegen eine Wand?




colormix schrieb:


> es gibt sogar Große  Klimaanalgen  die nach dem gleichem Prinzip arbeiten .


Da erfolgt die Verdampfung außerhalb des Gebäudes und die gekühlte Luft gibt "die Kälte" über einen Wärmetauscher an ein anderes Medium ab. Den Unterschied scheinst Du nicht zu verstehen.

Das einzige, was Dein komischen Gerät erzeugt, ist Schimmel und eine erhöhte Milbenanzahl, die mehr als 50% Luftfeuchte benötigen. Aber egal, Du wirst es nicht verstehen wollen. Es geht nur darum, dass andere Leser nicht auf Deine wirren Äußerungen aus gefühlter Physik hereinfallen.


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

Es gibt Klimaanalgen die nur  nach dem Verdunstungs Prinzip arbeiten und nicht erst seit gestern sondern schon seit Jahren, 
du hast nichts  Verstanden ,
so ein Kleiner Air ist nichts anderes  nur in Abgespeckter Version viel Kleiner   die  Automatische Luftentfeuchtung  und ständige Wasserzufuhr fehlt .

Lesen Bildet 
▷Was sind Luftkuehler? >> Klimaanlagen Ratgeber



> In Räumen mit mehr als 65 Prozent Luftfeuchtigkeit sollten Verdampfungskühler nicht verwendet werden



Steht da , kann man doch in dem man einfach noch zusätzlich einen Luftentfeuchter hin stellt , wird die Luft wieder trocken und es funktioniert wieder .


----------



## Venom89 (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt Klimaanalgen die nur  nach dem Verdunstungs Prinzip arbeiten und nicht erst seit gestern sondern schon seit Jahren,



Das wurde überhaupt nicht angezweifelt. 



> du hast nichts  Verstanden ,



Nein. Er hat recht. Aber das wurde dir schon mehrfach gesagt. 



> so ein Kleiner Air ist nichts anderes  nur in Abgespeckter Version viel Kleiner   die  Automatisch Luftentfeuchtung  und ständige Wasserzufuhr fehlt .



Mehr Unterschiede siehst du da also nicht?

Aber anderen vorwerfen sie hätten keine Ahnung. 
Du machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Steht da , kann man doch in dem man einfach noch zusätzlich einen Luftentfeuchter hin stellt , wird die Luft wieder trocken und es funktioniert wieder .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das wurde überhaupt nicht angezweifelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Air Kühler + das hier   => Funktioniert !  
Habe ich ausprobiert.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Ist ja toll, interessiert bloss keinen hier.
Kann man den Bot eigentlich auch abschalten?


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Air Kühler + das hier   => Funktioniert !
> Habe ich ausprobiert.



Dir ist schon klar das der Entfeuchter wieder Wärme erzeugt? Du kriegst einen Raum nicht gekühlt solang du die Wärme in Form von Energie nicht irgendwie außerhalb des Raums abgibst...  nimm dir halt als Beispiel nen verdammten Kühlschrank.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden. Wenn Dampf kondensiert, gibt er genau dieselbe Wärmemenge wieder an. In diesem Fall an Deine Wand. Habe ich Dir doch oben schon erklärt. Redet man bei Dir gegen eine Wand?



Wenn ich es kühler haben will, mache ich einfach die Kühlschranktür auf.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich es kühler haben will, mache ich einfach die Kühlschranktür auf.



 ja genau so!


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich es kühler haben will, mache ich einfach die Kühlschranktür auf.


Gute Idee!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Steht da , kann man doch in dem man einfach noch zusätzlich einen Luftentfeuchter hin stellt , wird die Luft wieder trocken und es funktioniert wieder .


Es ist nicht zu fassen. Dann lass die Tür von Deinem Kühlschrank auf, jeder weiß, dass die kühlen.

Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen dumme Menschen, solange sie zuhören und lernen wollen. Wer aber
penetrant Unwissen absondert, ist schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Tja, das ist colormix, macht er seitdem er hier im Forum ist.


----------



## Venom89 (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Air Kühler + das hier   => Funktioniert !


  deine Lehrer sind bestimmt stolz auf dich. 



> Habe ich ausprobiert.


----------



## colormix (29. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen dumme Menschen, solange sie zuhören und lernen wollen. Wer aber
> penetrant Unwissen absondert, ist schwer zu ertragen.



Deine  Wortwahl das   trifft  wohl eher  auf dich zu ,
  nicht   mal  an die Foren Richtleinen  hältst  nicht gelesen hast   nicht   willst/kannst .

Merke egal  wie  man das es  macht   Luftfeuchtigkeit gering zu  halten     funktioniert das wunderbar  , was  willst du mir  hier   Einreden   wo von du keine Ahnung hast ?
Selber  nicht   haben  selber nicht ausprobiert    aber  mit  reden  wollen > Tro*l ?

Ich habe mir extra einen   Luftentfeuchter besorgt  damit  das besser  funktioniert .
Ganz einfaches Prinzip bei hoher  Luftfeuchtigkeit funktionieren die Air nicht  mehr Richtig also entfeuchtet man die Luft   es funktioniert  wieder , reine Physik  die du nicht   verstehst .


Es ist  schon lustig wenn man in  einem  gut gekühlten Zimmer sitzt und   hier wer  behautet das sei nicht so .


----------



## Venom89 (29. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deine  Wortwahl das   trifft  wohl eher  auf dich zu ,
> nicht   mal  an die Foren Richtleinen  hältst  nicht gelesen hast   nicht   willst/kannst .



Schon wieder auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen? 



> Merke egal  wie  man das es  macht   Luftfeuchtigkeit gering zu  halten     funktioniert das wunderbar  , was  willst du mir  hier   Einreden   wo von du keine Ahnung hast ?



Dir wurde es jetzt mehrfach erklärt. Du scheinst es aber nicht zu begreifen. 



> Selber  nicht   haben  selber nicht ausprobiert    aber  mit  reden  wollen > Tro*l ?



Frech noch dazu. 



> Ich habe mir extra einen   Luftentfeuchter besorgt  damit  das besser  funktioniert .
> Ganz einfaches Prinzip bei hoher  Luftfeuchtigkeit funktionieren die Air nicht  mehr Richtig also entfeuchtet man die Luft   es funktioniert  wieder , reine Physik  die du nicht   verstehst .



Und wo gibst du die Wärmeenergie wieder ab, die du dem Raum entnommen hast? Richtiiig im selben Raum! 





> Es ist  schon lustig wenn man in  einem  gut gekühlten Zimmer sitzt und   hier wer  behautet das sei nicht so .



Lustig, ja das trifft es.


----------



## colormix (30. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Und wo gibst du die Wärmeenergie wieder ab, die du dem Raum entnommen hast? Richtiiig im selben Raum!
> 
> 
> .



Keine Ahnung und davon genug .


Kühlen und Kühlen mit  Wandler Wärmetauscher   sind zwei verschiedene  Sachen , mit  Stickstoff kann man übrigens auch kühlen  acja du  hast  ja in der  Schule  nicht  aufgepasst .

Stickstoff zum kuehlen - Google-Suche


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

Und ganz wichtig: Nachts ist es kälter als draußen!


----------



## colormix (30. August 2019)

Keiner  von dem Mozern hier ist in der Lage so was nach zubauen oder  was ähnliches was funktioniert, stattdessen massig OTs.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Keiner  von dem Mozern hier ist in der Lage so was nach zubauen oder  was ähnliches was funktioniert, stattdessen massig OTs.



Hier hat bereits Jeder erkannt, dass man diesen Effekt auch mit einem nassen Handtuch und Ventilator erzielen kann.
Den Versuch hat wohl jeder im Leben schonmal durchgeführt, also spiel dich mal nicht so auf, das alles ist keine Magie.

PS:  Komisch, " dem Mozern" kennt Google gar nicht, dachte, es geht da um ein oberösterreichisches Bergdorf. So kommen wir wohl nicht weiter.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. August 2019)

Oh man ist das köstlich... Man kann sich drauf verlassen das man morgens hier echt was zu lachen hat. Colormix unfassbar... 



colormix schrieb:


> Keiner  von dem Mozern hier ist in der Lage so  was nach zubauen oder  was ähnliches was funktioniert, stattdessen  massig OTs.



Das find ich jetzt übrigens ne Frechheit! Ich bin durchaus in der Lage das nachzubauen... Hab hier nen Ventilator und ein nasses Handtuch. et voilà!
Und gegen die Luftfeuchtigkeit hab ich hier überall Salz und Reis ausgestreut... siehst ich brauch nichtmal Strom dafür!!11


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2019)

Wie lange es wohl noch dauert bis ihm die Wände voll  schimmeln?


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung und davon genug .
> 
> 
> Kühlen und Kühlen mit  Wandler Wärmetauscher   sind zwei verschiedene  Sachen , mit  Stickstoff kann man übrigens auch kühlen  acja du  hast  ja in der  Schule  nicht  aufgepasst .
> ...




Dir ist aber schon klar das flüssiger Stickstoff in der Form nicht in der Natur vorkommt? Das muss auch erst wieder unter Energieaufwand industriell in diese Form gebracht werden - Energieerhaltungssatz. Aber mal ernsthaft das musst du doch raffen das es keine Sinn macht auf der einen Seite nen Air "Cooler" im Zimmer zu haben der über Verdunstung "etwas" die Luft abkühlt und dann im gleichen Zimmer einen Entfeuchter stehen zu haben der denn Raum wieder entfeuchtet...


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2019)

Nein, er will auch garnichts raffen.
Ein Trollbot kann so etwas leider nicht umsetzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. August 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wie lange es wohl noch dauert bis ihm die Wände voll  schimmeln?



Schwer zu sagen, er ist ja eher nachtaktiv. Wird also wohl dauern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Keiner  von dem Mozern hier ist in der Lage ...


Ja. alles Physiknazis!


----------



## -Shorty- (30. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja. alles Physiknazis!



Sekunde, wenn es um gefühlte Wahrheiten geht, hat der Begriff sogar Sinn, wenn auch nicht auf uns bezogen.

Als Vertreter des Fakten-basierenden Wissens sind wir wohl eher die "Physik-Gutmenschen".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als Vertreter des Fakten-basierenden Wissens sind wir wohl eher die "Physik-Gutmenschen".


ScheiB Lügenwissenschaft!


----------



## colormix (30. August 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft das musst du doch raffen das es keine Sinn macht auf der einen Seite nen Air "Cooler" im Zimmer zu haben der über Verdunstung "etwas" die Luft abkühlt und dann im gleichen Zimmer einen Entfeuchter stehen zu haben der denn Raum wieder entfeuchtet...


Ob das Sinn macht weniger Strom zu verbraten als sich eine teure Klimaanlage hinzustellen die 2500 Watt zieht .
Bei den wenigen Hitze Tagen lohnt  nun mal eine Klimaanlage  hier zu lande kaum im Privat Haushalt .

Die Großen Klimaanalgen die nach den gleichem Verdunstungs  Prinzip arbeiten entfeuchten ebenfalls die Luft am ende  wieder.
Einige Spezialisten   hier  stellen das ja alles durch eigenes Unwissen in Frage ,  Klimaanalgen Technik die seit Jahren existiert und auch  genutzt  wird .


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ScheiB Lügenwissenschaft!



Ist doch alles Mainstream Wissenschaft. 
Pfff -- da kannste ja gleich mit Lesch um die Ecke kommen. 

Ich hab jetzt die Tür vom Gefrierschrank auch geöffnet. Meine Fresse -- ist das kalt geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2019)

@trollomix
Und schleusen die Luftfeuchtigkeit aus dem Raum heraus.
Du hast mit deinem Aufbau einen geschlossenen Kreislauf, der am Ende überhaupt nichts bringt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Großen Klimaanalgen die nach den gleichem Verdunstungs  Prinzip arbeiten entfeuchten ebenfalls die Luft am ende  wieder.


Aber nicht im selben Raum. Hast Du es immer noch nicht verstanden?
Klimaanlage funktioneren doch auch, warum also nicht den Kühlschrank
öffnen?  Das ist auch nur eine Klimaanlage, nur etwas kleiner. 

Mit Verdunstung und Entfeuchtung erreichst Du einen Wärmetransport.
Innerhalb eines Raumes ist das einfach nur absurd dämlich. Man kann 
allerdings einen kleinen lokalen Bereich schaffen, in dem es kurzfristig
kühler ist. Z.B. um den Arbeitsplatz. Ja, das mag gehenm, das sagte ich
ja schon. Auch vor einem geöffneten Kühlschrank ist es lokal kühler.
Funktioniert also, oder doch nicht?

Aber egal, wenn Du glücklich bist, dann ist doch alles gut. Es muss auch
Menschen geben, die teure Kristalle kaufen und gegen die böse Strahlung 
vor LED Bildschimre stellt. Die Wirtschaft braucht solche Konsumenten.
Du machst ja immerhin nichts bösen. Das ist im Gegensatz zu vielena 
anderen Menschen etwas positives.

Du kannst mit Verdunstung ungefähr 10g Wasser pro m³ Luft einbringen.
Der Verdampfungsenthalpie von 10g Wasser ist unbedeutend. Aber gut,
ich habe auch Kollegen, die glauben, das Ventilatoren die Räume kälter
machen.


----------



## colormix (30. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier hat bereits Jeder erkannt, dass man diesen Effekt auch mit einem nassen Handtuch und Ventilator erzielen kann.
> Den Versuch hat wohl jeder im Leben schonmal durchgeführt, also spiel dich mal nicht so auf, das alles ist keine Magie.
> 
> PS:  Komisch, " dem Mozern" kennt Google gar nicht, dachte, es geht da um ein oberösterreichisches Bergdorf. So kommen wir wohl nicht weiter.


 boh eh...

Ein Ventilator kostet über 30 EU und zieht 30 Watt und das ganze Ventilator und Handtuch nimmt viel Platz weg, willst dir das Handtuch über deinem Kopf ziehen und davor einen  Ventilator  wenn du damit fertig bist mach mal ein Foto davon 
So kühle ich meine Rübe


----------



## Krolgosh (30. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber egal, wenn Du glücklich bist, dann ist doch alles gut. Es muss auch
> Menschen geben, die teure Kristalle kaufen und gegen die böse Strahlung
> vor LED Bildschimre stellt. Die Wirtschaft braucht solche Konsumenten.



Übrigens ich glaub ich steig nun in das Kristallgeschäft ein: Die Akasha Saeule - Chembuster der Extraklasse |  Oz-Orgonite.de 
Abnehmer werden sich wohl finden lassen.


----------



## c1i (30. August 2019)

Das hat mich überzeugt: 



> Auf der Akasha Ebene können direkt Ideen und Gedanken auf die materielle Ebene manifestiert werden.



Man muss also nur an Kälte denken und zack, der Raum ist kühl. Ich bestelle mir davon jetzt ein paar dutzend.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ein Ventilator kostet über 30 EU und zieht 30 Watt und das ganze Ventilator und Handtuch nimmt viel Platz weg, willst dir das Handtuch über deinem Kopf ziehen und davor einen  Ventilator  wenn du


Ein Arctic Air zieht 10W, du hast mehrere also rechnen wir mit 20W.
Dazu noch dein Luftentfeuchter mit 260W, ja so ein 30W Ventilator ist echt schlimm.


----------



## colormix (30. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Arctic Air zieht 10W, du hast mehrere also rechnen wir mit 20W.
> Dazu noch dein Luftentfeuchter mit 260W, ja so ein 30W Ventilator ist echt schlimm.



es läuft  immer nur 1  Arctic Air , 
1  Arctic Air WZ Tangs an Nachts aus 
 2.  Arctic Air am Bett  Tagsüber aus   Nachts an.
3. Ersatz Gerät und zum Testen Lamellen Filter selber nach gebaute und bessere , Wieder Verwertbare die man nur einen Tag mit heißen Pril Wasser einweichen braucht die kannste auch im heißen Wasser kochen das halten die aus danach durch spülen ->  selber bauen geht schneller ca. 30 min als Umständliche Telefon Online Bestellung,   habe ich sofort als irgendwann und 15 Euro gespart, die Zeit mit man mit diesen Umständlichen Bestellen vergeudet in der Zeit habe ich schon einen Guten Nachbau fertigt .

 Luftentfeuchter mit 260W  die gekauften,habe einen anderen der zieht auch kaum Strom .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Luftentfeuchter mit 260W ja die gekauften ich habe einen anderen der zieht auch kaum Strom .


Und wieder die Physik überlistet? Sozusagen ein Perpetuum Mobile Entfeuchter? Saubere Sache!
Basiert als Profigerät sicher auch einem Quanteneffekt und erzeugt sogar noch Energie? Lass mich raten ...


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2019)

Ne, dunkle Materie.
Oder halt Fusionsreaktor, da ist der Verbrauch egal.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2019)

Mir kommt unweigerlich Axel Stoll in den Sinn, bei der geballten Physikkompetenz vom Clown:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkC9yZpqHew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. August 2019)

Na toll, nun ist mein neues Auto beschlagen, weil die Luftfeuchtigkeit so hoch ist.

Entweder wird gerade gelüftet oder der Entfeuchter ist abgeschaltet,


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Physik ist Magie durch wollen - muss man wissen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EA7ObdXgCBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Irgendwie  habe  ich immer   so  das Gefühl das so Themen wie Air Kühler , Klimaanalgen, Linux  ..  so eine Art  von Foren Trolls immer  hervor locken  und diese besonders Aktiv werden ohne  selber diese Geräte zu besitzen oder jemals ausprobiert  zu haben und 
mit einem Handtuch über  das Gesicht  und daneben einen Ventilator kann  man bestimmt  kein TV kucken  oder   den  PC nutzen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Das Handtuch kommt über den Ventilator... aber ich bin mir fast sicher das hier keiner was gegen eine vernünftige Klimaanlage oder Linux per se hat .


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Das Handtuch kommt über den Ventilator...  .



Handtuch direkt  über   den Ventilator kommt  kaum Luft durch    hält   keine  8 Stunden  wenn man schläft , willste alle  60 min aufstehen und das  Handtuch   Neu befeuchten ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Wenn man Schimmel in der Bude haben will muss man das wohl machen  . Ne mal ernsthaft solche Gerätschaften soll man, wenn überhaupt, nicht wirklich lang im Raum betreiben.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Deswegen sagt  man auch nicht in Geschlossen Räumen  und wenn  die Freundschaftlichkeit bei oder   >  60 % ist  sollte man das lassen,
zu  hohe hatte ich  hier  nie das ich  mir  sogen machen muss , z.z. ist diese  bei 63 % ohne das der Air Kühler  und  die Entflechtung an ist ,    Fester ist offen mit Ventilator im  Fenster der  Kalte Luft  von draußen  ins Zimmer ..
Draußen sind  aktuell 74 % lt Wetter Station .


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen konnte ich auch mal nicht mehr schlafen.
Aber an den Temperaturen lag es nicht.
Heute soll es nochmal 31 Grad werden. Ab Morgen 20 und dann bleibt es so. 
Damit ist dann die letzte Hitzewelle wohl endgültig vorbei.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Hier stand mist


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und wenn  die Freundschaftlichkeit bei oder   >  60 % ist  sollte man das lassen


Wurdest Du von Deiner Putzfrau in die Friendzone verschoben?


----------



## Gast20190919 (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen konnte ich auch mal nicht mehr schlafen.
> Aber an den Temperaturen lag es nicht.
> Heute soll es nochmal 31 Grad werden. Ab Morgen 20 und dann bleibt es so.
> Damit ist dann die letzte Hitzewelle wohl endgültig vorbei.


Schade, dass es sich nicht zwischen 23-25 Grad einpendeln kann. Habe diese Temperaturen gerne auch noch im November, wenn möglich. Ich trage einfach ungern lange Hosen.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Schade, dass es sich nicht zwischen 23-25 Grad einpendeln kann. Habe diese Temperaturen gerne auch noch im November, wenn möglich. Ich trage einfach ungern lange Hosen.


Ja das sind perfekte Temperaturen.

Wobei für mich 20-25 Grad Range ok sind.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Irgendwie  habe  ich immer   so  das Gefühl das so Themen wie Air Kühler , Klimaanalgen, Linux  ..  so eine Art  von Foren Trolls immer  hervor locken  und diese besonders Aktiv werden ohne  selber diese Geräte zu besitzen oder jemals ausprobiert  zu haben und
> mit einem Handtuch über  das Gesicht  und daneben einen Ventilator kann  man bestimmt  kein TV kucken  oder   den  PC nutzen.



Ja dich, immer wieder.
Und lern endlich mal schreiben, liegt wohl an zu viel Tele 5.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (31. August 2019)

Wohne im Dachgeschoss und das hilft bei mir:
Schüssel mit kalten Wasser hinter dem Stuhl stellen. Handtuch über den Stuhl und mit Schüssel verbinden. Ventilator in die Richtung stellen fertig. 
Wasser in die Dusche und über Nacht drin lassen, so wie Fenster offen lassen. Tagsüber Vorhänge bzw. Decken vor die Fenster und schon hat man ein schönes Klima.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Langsam kommen hier die richtigen Ingenieure zur Geltung habe ich langsam das Gefühl  .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Langsam kommen hier die richtigen Ingenieure zur Geltung habe ich langsam das Gefühl  .


Bei uns im Haus werden die Wassekosten auf 52 Personen aufgeteilt, sparen lohnt also nicht. Darum nutze ich die Heizung als Klimaanlage und spüle sie mit frischem kühlem Wasser. Das hat 8°C und dann minimiere ich den Wasserdurchfluss so weit, dass das ablaufende 18°C hat. Hilft unglaublich und ist geräuschlos.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Irgendwie  habe  ich immer   so  das Gefühl das so Themen wie Air Kühler , Klimaanalgen, Linux  ..  so eine Art  von Foren Trolls immer  hervor locken  und diese besonders Aktiv werden ohne  selber diese Geräte zu besitzen oder jemals ausprobiert  zu haben und
> mit einem Handtuch über  das Gesicht  und daneben einen Ventilator kann  man bestimmt  kein TV kucken  oder   den  PC nutzen.



Mir ist aber immer noch nicht klar, wie du die Energie aus dem System bekommst. 
Ich kann mir auch eine Klimaanlage einbauen, nur ist der Wärmetauscher eben nicht mit im Zimmer sondern außerhalb, denn was anderes wäre auch schlicht Unsinn.
Genauso wenig kann man einen Raum abkühlen, wenn man die Tür des Kühlschranks öffnet.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wenig kann man einen Raum abkühlen, wenn man die Tür des Kühlschranks öffnet.


Enttäusch mich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte das geht!


----------



## The_Freak (31. August 2019)

Also ich mach im Sommer immer die Heizung an, dann ist die Luft noch trockener und dann funktioniert der Aircooler noch viel besser mit dem befeuchten und kühlen 
Physik muss man schon wollen.




....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Enttäusch mich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte das geht!


Natürlich geht das. Jeder, der im Sommer den Kühlschrank aufmacht und erfrischend kalte Füße bekommt, weiß dass das Funktioniert. Man muss den Kühlschrank nur auf den Schreibtisch stellen und man wird bekömmlich gekühlt.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Enttäusch mich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte das geht!



 Wärme also hinten das Gitter außerhalb des Zimmers   sonst heißt man von  hinten das Zimmer wieder auf   der Kühlschrank  ist nur am  laufen  kostet eine menge Strom und bringt nichts  ,
die Kühlschrank Pumpe ist viel zu schwach  dafür nicht ausgelegt um 15 oder  16 qm abzukühlen sondern nur für 1 bis 4 qm  .




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das. Jeder, der im Sommer den Kühlschrank aufmacht und erfrischend kalte Füße bekommt, weiß dass das Funktioniert. Man muss den Kühlschrank nur auf den Schreibtisch stellen und man wird bekömmlich gekühlt.



sollst mal deinen Kopf für eine weile rein halten


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

Ach jetzt auf einmal funktioniert deine Physik doch anders, sehr interessant.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Wärmetauscher mittels Kompressor  und Wasser Verdunstung zur Luft   Kühlung   sind zwei verschiedene  Sachen .
Wärmetauscher mittels Kompressor  kann bis zu Minus Garden wie man will, Verdunstung kühlt nur etwas die  Luft runter mehr geht nicht .


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

Und wieder weg vom Verstehen, alles beim alten.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wärmetauscher mittels Kompressor  und Wasser Verdunstung zur Luft   Kühlung   sind zwei verschiedene  Sachen .
> Wärmetauscher mittels Kompressor  kann bis zu Minus Garden wie man will, Verdunstung kühlt nur etwas die  Luft runter mehr geht nicht .



Aber nicht, wenn alles in einem Raum steht.
Energieerhaltung und so.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn alles in einem Raum steht.
> Energieerhaltung und so.



Draußen sind es 33 c im  Zimmer 26 c ich kühle jetzt mit Air das 16 qm Zimmer runter , 2 c gehen mit anderem und verbesserten Filtern und Eiswasser,  normalerweise sind es 28 c wenn es draußen  32/33 c ist ,
aber das ist jetzt eh egal Hitzetage sind vielleicht   für dieses Jahr vorbei ?


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> aber das ist jetzt eh egal Hitzetage sind vielleicht   für dieses Jahr vorbei ?



Ab nächste Woche bei uns nur noch 20 Grad.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche bei uns nur noch 20 Grad.



Naja das mit den Voraussagen Wetter, "das hatte ich schon mal" , das kann sich innerhalb von 24 Stunden und Tagen wieder ganz ändern ,
sicher sein kann man sich nicht ob tatsächlich kühler  wird .


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Draußen sind es 33 c im  Zimmer 26 c ich kühle jetzt mit Air das 16 qm Zimmer runter , 2 c gehen mit anderem und verbesserten Filtern und Eiswasser,  normalerweise sind es 28 c wenn es draußen  32/33 c ist ,
> aber das ist jetzt eh egal Hitzetage sind vielleicht   für dieses Jahr vorbei ?



Ist ja toll.
hier sinds in der Wohnung 25-26°C bei 32°C Aussentemperatur und das ohne irgendwelche Pseudokühler.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja toll.
> hier sinds in der Wohnung 25-26°C bei 32°C Aussentemperatur und das ohne irgendwelche Pseudokühler.



Das  weiß ich schon lange das es bei  dir oft  32 c im  Zimmer  ist/war        nicht schlafen konntest  es aus deinen  Beiträgen raus zu lesen war das es wieder  sehr  warm ist  ,  
hier  Dachgeschoss .

ich habe  auch *nicht * diesen    der  ist  viel zu  schwach  nur  5.5 Volt  sondern einen anderen der  auf  Stufe 3 genauso stark pustet wie ein Ventilator da geht etwas mehr auch  wenn  man 6 Meter  von weg  sitzt .


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

Klimaanlage? 
Brauche ich nicht. Ich hab Trockeneis.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2019)

Schon interessant was auf der Seite des Air Coolers steht...



> Das Gerät kann definitiv *keinen Raum kühlen* und es kann *nicht die Raumtemperatur senken*! Das Gerät kühlt punktuell. Verlässt man den Windkanal, wie bei einem Ventilator, ist die gefühlte Kühlung nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  weiß ich schon lange das es bei  dir oft  32 c im  Zimmer  ist/war        nicht schlafen konntest  es aus deinen  Beiträgen raus zu lesen war das es wieder  sehr  warm ist  ,
> hier  Dachgeschoss .
> 
> ich habe  auch *nicht * diesen    der  ist  viel zu  schwach  nur  5.5 Volt  sondern einen anderen der  auf  Stufe 3 genauso stark pustet wie ein Ventilator da geht etwas mehr auch  wenn  man 6 Meter  von weg  sitzt .


Als wenn du lesen und dann Zusammenhänge verstehen könntest.
Aber von dir kann man eh nichts erwarten, ganzen Tag nur trollen, weiter nichts.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Schon interessant was auf der Seite des Air Coolers steht...



Leitungswasser  hat  eine   Temp.   12 – 15 °C wenn du  noch  Eis dazu gibst geht  es runter  auf  ca.  0  bis   6   °C das hält  auch   eine Weile,  was meinste  wie Kalt  das wird ,sehr  kalt was dann raus   kommt .


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

So kalt, das dein Hirn einfriert und noch mehr Bullshit rauskommt als sonst schon.


----------



## colormix (31. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn du lesen und dann Zusammenhänge verstehen könntest.
> Aber von dir kann man eh nichts erwarten, ganzen Tag nur trollen, weiter nichts.



Schau mal in  den Spiegel  was du da   siehst,   die  Begegnung  der  3. Art  ist  es vielleicht nicht .

Merke ich muss nix verstehen ich experimentiere  einfach  was auch Spaß    macht     irgendwas davon funktioniert  immer  .


----------



## Venom89 (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Leitungswasser  hat  eine   Temp.   12 – 15 °C wenn du  noch  Eis dazu gibst geht  es runter  auf  ca.  0  bis   6   °C das hält  auch   eine Weile,  was meinste  wie Kalt  das wird ,sehr  kalt was dann raus   kommt .



Und trotzdem sinkt die Raumtemperatur nicht.  
Scheiss Physik. 



colormix schrieb:


> Schau mal in  den Spiegel  was du da   siehst,   die  Begegnung  der  3. Art  ist  es vielleicht nicht .



Dein Geschreibsel ist selbst für die dritte Art, unvorstellbar. 



> Merke ich muss nix verstehen ich experimentiere  einfach  was auch Spaß    macht     irgendwas davon funktioniert  immer  .



Du setzt dabei sogar physikalische Gesetze außer Kraft. Ein wenig Verstand wäre dabei schon hilfreich.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Leitungswasser  hat  eine   Temp.   12 – 15 °C wenn du  noch  Eis dazu gibst geht  es runter  auf  ca.  0  bis   6   °C das hält  auch   eine Weile,  was meinste  wie Kalt  das wird ,sehr  kalt was dann raus   kommt .



Und das Eis kommt woher?


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2019)

Er wird es nie verstehen unser trollmix.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2019)

Ihr seid Helden! Gibt euch das irgendeinen Kick wenn ihr alle auf ihn ein hackt? Seid ihr auch solche gewesen die Ass los Gruppe auf dem Schulhof andere gehänselt haben? Wenn ihr eich einig seid dass das was er schreibt nix taugt, sagt es einmal und dann hört auf zu stänkern und zu beleidigen. Ihr benehmt euch dabei schlicht asozial!
War das euer Ziel? Von euch hätte ich definitiv mehr erwartet. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> War das euer Ziel?


Mein Ziel war es, dafür zu sorgen, das unbeteiligte, die diesen Strang lesen, den verbreiteten Humbug nicht glauben und wissen, was es mit dieser Art Kühlung auf sich hat. Das gehört zu einem Forum dazu, dass verzerrte Darstellungen korrigiert werden.



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Schon interessant was auf der Seite des Air Coolers steht...


Nichts anderes erklären wir die ganze Zeit  ....


----------



## Venom89 (31. August 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr seid Helden! Gibt euch das irgendeinen Kick wenn ihr alle auf ihn ein hackt? Seid ihr auch solche gewesen die Ass los Gruppe auf dem Schulhof andere gehänselt haben? Wenn ihr eich einig seid dass das was er schreibt nix taugt, sagt es einmal und dann hört auf zu stänkern und zu beleidigen. Ihr benehmt euch dabei schlicht asozial!
> War das euer Ziel? Von euch hätte ich definitiv mehr erwartet.



Ich glaube du hast noch nicht viel von dem Herrn mitbekommen? Sonst wäre deine Schlussfolgerung definitiv eine andere und ich könnte sie sogar nachvollziehen.
Also recherchiere doch mal ein wenig, dauert mit Sicherheit nicht lange.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr seid Helden! Gibt euch das irgendeinen Kick wenn ihr alle auf ihn ein hackt? Seid ihr auch solche gewesen die Ass los Gruppe auf dem Schulhof andere gehänselt haben? Wenn ihr eich einig seid dass das was er schreibt nix taugt, sagt es einmal und dann hört auf zu stänkern und zu beleidigen. Ihr benehmt euch dabei schlicht asozial!
> War das euer Ziel? Von euch hätte ich definitiv mehr erwartet.


Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...
colormix trollt hier schon ne ganze Weile rum und beleidigt auch gerne mal die Leute.
Erklärungen zu Sachverhalten werden gnadenlos ignoriert und immer wieder neue Sachen erfunden.


----------



## colormix (1. September 2019)

JoM79@
Venom89@ 

 Doppel Account  hier ?

Und welches Leute sollen das sein ,
 ich habe Euch beide  auf meiner  Ignoriere Liste der  Admi kann sich gerne davon überzeugen das  das  schon eine ganze weile  ist  ,
 in fast  jedes  meiner  Themen  Troll ihr  rein    reinem OT   obwohl ich *mehrfach* gebeten hatte *das zu Unterlassen* 
ich möchte mit  Euch (oder wenn das nur  eine Person ist mit zwei Accounts ),  hier im Forum nichts zu  tun haben denn denn das was immer kommt  ist  ohne Sinn und Verstand .


----------



## colormix (1. September 2019)

Noch mal zum Thema es ist jetzt 3.9 Uhr draußen sind es hier satte 23.5 c ,
ich kann mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen das es sich ab Sonntag abkühlen soll .


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2019)

Solltest du nicht schlafen?
Ist wohl wieder zu warm in deinem Zimmer?
Btw, war lustig mit dir, aber irgendwann nervt dein Getrolle und deine Lügerei nur noch.
Also deck schön den Fernseher zu damit die LEDs länger halten, schalte dein WLAN Geräte die du nicht besitzt ab und lass dich schön von deiner Putzfrau in den Schlaf singen.
Morgen ist wieder ein schöner Tag nach amerikanischer Zeit.


----------



## c1i (1. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> JoM79@
> ich habe Euch beide  auf meiner  Ignoriere Liste



Wenn du die Beiträge trotzdem liest, dann weiß du auch nicht, wofür die Ignorelist ist. Kannst die Einträge also löschen, die Liste macht für dich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema es ist jetzt 3.9 Uhr draußen sind es hier satte 23.5 c ,
> ich kann mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen das es sich ab Sonntag abkühlen soll .



Naja so plötzlich gehts das eben auch nicht.  Bei mir sind heute 26°C Spitze gemeldet mit Glück 1°C weniger weil ich am Wald wohne. Das sind immerhin schon 5°C weniger als gestern und nachts gehts hier auf gute 15°C runter und das ist eigentlich das Entscheidende. Kann wegen mir tagsüber so heiß sein wie es will, wenn es nachts nicht abkühlt bleibt die ganze Wärme im Mauerwerk, Straßen, Flüssen und Seen gespeichert da kann man dann ohne vernüntige Klima sowieso nichts mehr machen und schlafen ist sowieso unmöglich.


----------



## chaotium (1. September 2019)

Also 35 Grad beim Arbeiten ist doch ne Wohltat 
Ich kenne Industrie Kunden mit Maschinen, da hats an der hallendecke mal schlappe knappe 50 Grad 
Und in der Halle immernoch +40.

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, vertrage ich die Temp. über 30 schon recht gut. Nur bei der Arbeit eine Qual xD


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Bei uns sind die Temperaturen jetzt endlich da angekommen wo ich sie mir gewünscht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (1. September 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Wenn du die Beiträge trotzdem liest, dann weiß du auch nicht, wofür die Ignorelist ist. Kannst die Einträge also löschen, die Liste macht für dich keinen Sinn.



Da haste Recht -



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heute 26°C Spitze gemeldet mit Glück 1°C weniger weil ich am Wald wohne. Das sind immerhin schon 5°C weniger als gestern und nachts gehts hier auf gute 15°C runter und das ist eigentlich das Entscheidende. Kann wegen mir tagsüber so heiß sein wie es will, wenn es nachts nicht abkühlt bleibt die ganze Wärme im Mauerwerk, Straßen, Flüssen und Seen gespeichert da kann man dann ohne vernüntige Klima sowieso nichts mehr machen und schlafen ist sowieso unmöglich.



Das kommt weil Pflanzen Feuchtigkeit in die Luft abgeben wo wir wieder beim Verdunstungs  Prinzip sind   am Meer ist es 
 auch paar °C  kühler als im Landesinnere ,
in Großstädten heizt sich    noch zusätzlich das Gestein auf wie Straßen-Astspalt   und  Häuser Wende .


----------



## Gast20190919 (1. September 2019)

Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich froh, dass ich nicht zentral in einer Stadt lebe. In Düsseldorf oder Köln gibt es wesentlich mehr Nächte, in denen die Temperaturen über 20° bleiben, als hier nebenan. Im Bergischen ist es dennoch noch angenehmer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. September 2019)

Die Städte werden eh immer weiter verdichtet, sodass die Hitze gar nicht mehr richtig abstrahlen kann.
Im Dorf ist das anders, dort kühlt es nachts viel besser ab.


----------



## MfDoom (2. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chillen unterm Sonnensegel und gepflegte Sci-Fi


----------



## DR390 (2. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Anders geht es derzeit  nicht  außer  man gibt   viel Geld  für  Strom bei Klimaanalgen  aus  es ist  eben nur  eine Alternative ,
> Klimaanalgen  kann   nicht  jeder  installierten wenn  man  z.b. in  einer  Mietwohnung wohnt  .



Was spricht denn gegen mobile Klimageräte? Ich bin auch Mieter und habe mir eine Vorrichtung fürs Schlafzimmer gebaut inkl. Schlauchanschlüsse. 
Einfach nen Brett in die Führung für die Jalousie, Löcher rein, dichten, fertig. Keine bleibenden Schäden an der Wohnung und trotzdem eine physikalisch funktionierende Klimaanlage. 
Die Klima hat mich auch "Nur" 250€ gekostet. Habe dann aus der Einschlauchvariante mit bisschen Umbau eine Zweischlauchklima gebastelt ( Einschlauchgeräte sind physikalisch genau so bescheuert wie diese 0 Schlauch varianten  )
Hatte den ganzen Sommer top klima im schlafzimmer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen mobile Klimageräte?


Dass sie warme Luft von außen hereinziehen. Ich habe mein mobiles Klimagerät darum auf den Balkon verbannt. da kann es draußen Krach machen und Abwärme erzeugen, soviel es will, und leite nur die kalte Luft in meine Wohnung. Das hilft viel mehr, als das Gerät, was früher in der Wohnung stand.



DR390 schrieb:


> Die Klima hat mich auch "Nur" 250€ gekostet.


Anschaffungsdkosten und Betriebskosten sollte man separat bewerten. Bei üblich 25 Cent/kWh und 2kW Verbrauch eines Klimagerätes kommen also 6,-€ Stromkosten pro Tag dazu. Das ist für einen gesunden Schlaf völlig ok, in Summe, wenn man an die nächsten warmen Sommer denke, wird das eine fühlbare Belastung.


----------



## colormix (2. September 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen mobile Klimageräte? Ich bin auch Mieter und habe mir eine Vorrichtung fürs Schlafzimmer gebaut inkl. Schlauchanschlüsse.
> )



Die haben alle eine Schwachstelle , hinten der Abluft Schlauch und dieser Bereich  darum herum da  tritt viel Abwärme raus was den Raum wieder zusätzlich von hinten  aufheizt, 
effektiv ist die Kühlung damit  nicht   eigentlich  kann man so was auch nicht als Klimaanlage bezeichnen ,
muss man das umbauen erst dann ist das zu gebrauchen , denn sonst macht das nur viel Krach kühlt den Raum kaum und verbraucht nur viel Strom .
Leider gibt es hier diese US Klimageräte nicht zu kaufen,
das sind so kleine Kisten die man nur ins Fenster stellen braucht ohne Abluft Schlauch die Kühlen auch ganz gut , in den USA werden diese sehr oft verwendet .


----------



## Venom89 (2. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die haben alle eine Schwachstelle , hinten der Abluft Schlauch und dieser Bereich  darum herum da  tritt viel Abwärme raus was den Raum wieder zusätzlich von hinten  aufheizt,
> effektiv ist die Kühlung damit  nicht



Hast du den Rest seines Beitrags überhaupt gelesen? 



> eigentlich  kann man so was auch nicht als Klimaanlage bezeichnen ,



Aber deine Schimmelwerfer? 



> muss man das umbauen erst dann ist das zu gebrauchen



Das hat er doch geschrieben....



> , denn sonst macht das nur viel Krach kühlt den Raum kaum und verbraucht nur viel Strom .



Solange man die Abluft sauber abführen kann und das Gerät ausreichend dimensioniert ist, funktioniert das schon ganz gut. 
Das eine Klimaanlage Strom verbraucht ist klar, dass sollte man sich vorher überlegen. 
Für angenehme Temperaturen im Sommer, gebe ich gerne mal was aus. 



> Leider gibt es hier diese US Klimageräte nicht zu kaufen,
> das sind so kleine Kisten die man nur ins Fenster stellen braucht ohne Abluft Schlauch die Kühlen auch ganz gut , in den USA werden diese sehr oft verwendet .



Doch die gibt es auch hier, machen aber bei Fenstern zum schieben mehr Sinn.


----------



## MfDoom (2. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Strand und Meer


----------



## pedi (3. September 2019)

ich denke auch, dass hitze auf dem land erträglicher ist, als mitten in der stadt.
glücklicherweise leben wir auf dem land. keine betonburgen, die die hitze zurückwerfen, sondern viel gün, dass diese hitze absorbiert.
aber im augenblick scheint die hitzewelle vergangenheit zu sein.
hat hier im unterallgäu 10 grad, bei klarem sternenhimmel.


----------



## colormix (3. September 2019)

Dafür  musst  du  auf  dem  Land immer  mehr  heizen  im  Winter  weil es  auf  dem Land immer  paar  Grad kälter  ist  als in der    der  Stadtmitte .

Ich fand es dieses Jahr  nicht  so unerträglich mit  den  Air  Kühlern   ging   einigermaßen   gut  beim schlafen - aus schlafen wo es dann im  Zimmer wieder  wärmer  wurde  
und der  2. in der  PC TV  Ecke  , 
Extra Kühlen macht immer  Krach , tagsüber   Ohropax und  TV Filme schauen da muss ich mir  wohl gute Kopfhörer zulegen   für  das nächste mal .

Meinetwegen kann  noch eine  4. Hitzewelle mit  bis zu  35 für  4 bis 6 Tage kommen  würde  mich nicht   groß   stören , noch habe   ich  meine noch  nicht  abgebaut.


----------



## pedi (3. September 2019)

das ist richtig, doch möcht ich garnienicht in der stadt wohnen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2019)

Hat alles seine Vor-und Nachteile.
Muss ja keine grosse Stadt sein.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kann  noch eine  4. Hitzewelle mit  bis zu  35 für  4 bis 6 Tage kommen  würde  mich nicht   groß   stören , noch habe   ich  meine noch  nicht  abgebaut.


Hör bloß auf!


----------



## colormix (4. September 2019)

ich fand es  nicht  so  schlimm bis  auf den Krach   beim  TV kucken  wegen  der  Kühl Geräusche ,  sei man  froh  das es keine  50 c  waren ,  mitten  in  Australien wird  das so heiß da kannst  du tagsüber draußen  nicht  Existieren m da geht  richtig  die  post  ab


----------



## Gast20190919 (6. September 2019)

Ich vermisse den Sommer bereits.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Wie schnell die Leute hier bei uns meckern, dass es (besonders Nachts & Morgens)kühler geworden ist. Hey, einfach wärmer anziehen.

Für mich sind 8 Grad morgens nicht kalt... würde ich als "frisch" bezeichnen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2019)

Ist ja auch frisch, kalt ist was anderes.


----------



## colormix (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie schnell die Leute hier bei uns meckern, dass es (besonders Nachts & Morgens)kühler geworden ist. Hey, einfach wärmer anziehen.
> 
> Für mich sind 8 Grad morgens nicht kalt... würde ich als "frisch" bezeichnen.



Innerhalb einer Woche einen Temperatur  Sturz von 15 c ,
nehmen auch die Hitzewallungen ^^ bei einem  bestimmen User hier ab  wo es im Zimmer,  auf der Arbeit immer so heiß  war 

lt Wetter Voraussage bekommen wir vielleicht noch paar Tage mit 26 c ?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich sind 8 Grad morgens nicht kalt... würde ich als "frisch" bezeichnen.



Letzten Winter hatten wir mal Minus 5 Grad gehabt. Und da haben die schon von Eiseskälte gesprochen.
Vor 30 Jahren nannte man das noch "Warmphase".


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letzten Winter hatten wir mal Minus 5 Grad gehabt. Und da haben die schon von Eiseskälte gesprochen.
> Vor 30 Jahren nannte man das noch "Warmphase".


Ich habe auch schon Winter mit ~ -20 Grad erlebt.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Winter mit ~ -20 Grad erlebt.



Ich hab noch Winter mit Schnee erlebt.
Schnee kenne ich heute nur noch ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Winter mit Schnee erlebt.
> Schnee kenne ich heute nur noch ausm Fernsehen.


Ich auch. Aber auf Schnee kann ich heutzutage verzichten.

Als Kinder war das schön: Schnellballschlachten, rodeln oder Iglo´s bauen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2019)

Ach Schnee ist auch heute noch toll.
Schneit bloss nicht wirklich viel hier.


----------



## Gast20190919 (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie schnell die Leute hier bei uns meckern, dass es (besonders Nachts & Morgens)kühler geworden ist. Hey, einfach wärmer anziehen.
> 
> Für mich sind 8 Grad morgens nicht kalt... würde ich als "frisch" bezeichnen.


Ne, das ist recht angenehm, aber ich mag es nicht, eine lange Hose zu tragen und lange Ärmel kann ich auch nicht ab. 
Aus diesem Grund werde ich demnächst auch höchstwahrscheinlich wieder nach südosten fliegen.


----------



## facehugger (6. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Winter mit ~ -20 Grad erlebt.


Das letzte kalte Wetter ist doch noch gar nicht sooo lange her. Ende Februar/Anfang März 2018 hatten wir im Osten für knapp 2 Wochen auch tagsüber teilweise bis -10°C. Nachts noch ein paar Grad drunter...

Gruß


----------



## colormix (7. September 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das letzte kalte Wetter ist doch noch gar nicht sooo lange her. Ende Februar/Anfang März 2018 hatten wir im Osten für knapp 2 Wochen auch tagsüber teilweise bis -10°C. Nachts noch ein paar Grad drunter...
> 
> Gruß



Tatsache  ist die  Leute meckern immer  über  das Wetter  danach über das schlechte TV Programm im  Fernsehen  das war  schon  immer  so .
Allgemein wird  es aber   in  den  letzten   Jahren  in Deutschland  West  nicht  so so kalt   wie  es  früher mal war mit  10 bis  20 c Minus .


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

Dienstag 26 c vorausgesagt cool es  dürfen  auch gerne 28 oder  30 c  wieder werden  , einen  meiner  Air Kühler  habe  ich noch nicht  abgebaut der  vorm Bett


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell bei uns 21 Grad. Morgen 24.
Es ist heiter bis wolkig.
So kann mans aushalten.


----------



## Duvar (4. Juni 2020)

Geht langsam wieder los Leute. Ich hab mir für die Fenster folgendes bestellt: Solar Screen 6,57€/m2 Fenster Folien Set Selbstklebende Spiegelfolie Silber 152cm Breite Folie Fensterfolie: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Plus vorhin noch das hier: Home Deluxe - Klimaanlage Mobil SET Mokli XL - Mobiles Klimageraet mit 4in1 System: kuehlen, heizen, entfeuchten, lueften - 9000 BTU/h (2.600 Watt) - Klima mit Montagematerial, Fernbedienung und Timer: Amazon.de: Elektro-Grossgeraete

Umbauen werde ich das dann in ein Mehrschlauchsystem, womit es up to 40% effizienter wird.
Gibt ja einige Videos dazu wie zB das hier: YouTube
Auch andere Videos mit Effizienzmessungen usw, der Umbau ist also ein must have.

Die Teile sind halt laut, wenn der Kompressor anspringt, aber zum Glück muss man die Dinger nicht 24/7 laufen lassen.
Hoffe das es inkl. der Fensterfolien, die auch schon einiges bringen sollen, angenehmer wird Nachts wenn die extreme Hitze demnächst losgeht.
Soll ja der heißeste Sommer seit der Wetteraufzeichnungen auf uns zukommen dieses Jahr, also rüstet euch Leute, bald steigen diese Teile im Preis an bzw sind Mangelware.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn es zu warm wird, schlafe ich im Keller. Ist nicht mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden. Außerdem ist es da auch schön dunkel.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Wir wohnen auch im Erdgeschoss, aber Neubau was auch gut Isoliert ist. Wenn sich die Wärme zum Abend staut kommt sie nicht mehr so einfach raus und so schaukelt sich diese zum Abend hin bis auf die 30°C hoch. Das schlimme bei uns ist das die Rollläden so dicht an die Terrassen Türen verbaut worden sind so das wir keine Fliegengitter anbringen können und da wir sehr viel Grünanlage vor dem Haus haben können wir Abends keine Fenster offen lassen.

Muss mal schauen ob wir es mit den Fliegengitter irgendwie besser hin bekommen.
Nur eine Balkontür nutzen wir ständig und da müsste so eine Tür mit einem Fliegengitter verbaut werden.

Die Wohnung hat auf einer Seite mit zwei Zimmer Lüfter die ständig rein fördern und dann ist in der Küche und in zwei Toiletten jeweils eine Abluft mit Lüfter. Der Wohnzimmer hat zusätzlich noch eine Belüftung, aber ohne verbauten Lüfter. Trotzdem staut sich warme Luft an. Mit so einem Klimagerät haben wir es auch mal versucht. Aber zum einem sind bei uns keine Fenster verbaut sondern nur Balkontüren und zum anderem bekommen wir den Abluftschlauch mit gekippter Balkontür nicht gut raus. Das Teil war auch sehr laut und konnte sich nicht abschalten da es mühe hatte überhaupt 2°C runter zu kühlen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2020)

Draußen sind es immer noch 24°.
Freue mich ja durchaus auf den Sommer, weil ich den halben Juli und August frei habe, aber ich kann mit Nächten, in denen es nicht auf höchstens 15° abkühlt, nichts anfangen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Habe mir jetzt  dieses Gerät bestellt.
oneConcept Coolster - 4-in-1-Luftkuehler: Ventilator, Ionisator, Luftbefeuchter, 60 W, Luftstrom: 320 m3/h, 3 Luftstromgeschwindigkeiten, 4 Liter Wassertank, Timer, leise, weiss-silber: Amazon.de: Elektro-Grossgeraete

Wir wahrscheinlich im laufe der nächste Woche geliefert.
Eine Klimaanlage können wir hier nicht verbauen und mit solch einem Mobilem Klimagerät kommen wir mit dem Schlauch auch nicht raus. Außerdem hatten wir schon mal solch eine hier und die war unheimlich laut und da nicht gut herunter gekühlt wurde hat sie sich dadurch auch nie abschalten können.

Der Lüfter soll dennoch sehr gut sein.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Heute wird es bei uns auch mal wieder knapp 30 Grad.
Ich habe schon die Wohnung dicht gemacht. Aussentemperatur aktuell 23 Grad.
Einen neuen Ventilator haben wir auch von Rowenta. Der ist ganz gut.
Aber eben auch Glück das wir im EG wohnen und das Haus gut isoliert ist.
Drinne dann nie über 25 Grad. Sofern alles tagsüber zu bleibt.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt  dieses Gerät bestellt.
> oneConcept Coolster - 4-in-1-Luftkuehler: Ventilator, Ionisator, Luftbefeuchter, 60 W, Luftstrom: 320 m3/h, 3 Luftstromgeschwindigkeiten, 4 Liter Wassertank, Timer, leise, weiss-silber: Amazon.de: Elektro-Grossgeraete
> 
> Wir wahrscheinlich im laufe der nächste Woche geliefert.
> ...



Was soll das Teil bringen?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Schlechter wie ein Standventilator wird der nicht abschneiden und das es kein Klimagerät ist ist mir auch klar.
Wie bereits geschrieben könne wir kein Klimagerät bei uns aufstellen.

Ihr müsst euch nicht alle drei Teile anschauen, der wichtige Teil über die Beurteilung des Gerätes ist im 3 Teil vorhanden.

Teil 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FK2ERDzB1GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Teil 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0inLaP0OTvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Teil 3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQz5EC4_UWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Geht langsam wieder los Leute. Ich hab mir für die Fenster folgendes bestellt: Solar Screen 6,57€/m2 Fenster Folien Set Selbstklebende Spiegelfolie Silber 152cm Breite Folie Fensterfolie: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> Plus vorhin noch das hier: Home Deluxe - Klimaanlage Mobil SET Mokli XL - Mobiles Klimageraet mit 4in1 System: kuehlen, heizen, entfeuchten, lueften - 9000 BTU/h (2.600 Watt) - Klima mit Montagematerial, Fernbedienung und Timer: Amazon.de: Elektro-Grossgeraete
> 
> Umbauen werde ich das dann in ein Mehrschlauchsystem, womit es up to 40% effizienter wird.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, zwecks kurzer Rückmeldung.

Die Folien bringen tatsächlich was und das nicht zu wenig. Ich habe eine dunkle Arbeitsplatte in der Küche, die wurde normalerweise locker 40-50°C heiß wenn die Sonne drauf schien, nun bleibt die minimalst lauwarm, also ein mehr als deutlicher Unterschied.
Die Fenster selbst, an denen ich noch Theromo Rollos dran gemacht hatte (mega Fail im Nachhinein, nur gut zum abdunkeln) wurden sowas von heiß ohne die Folien, weil sich die Hitze staute zwischen Fenster und Rollo, ich hatte quasi eine große Heizung an den Fenstern hängen, auch die Rollos sind mittlerweile nur noch lauwarm.
Wenn ich vorher am Fenster stand mit einem zB schwarzen T-Shirt, was ja die Hitze richtig anzieht, da war in 30 Sekunden mein T-Shirt schon am glühen, auch hier nun max lauwarm. Die Folie kann ich also mehr als nur empfehlen + die sind sehr günstig. Solltet ihr aber zu zweit anbringen und vorher paar Youtube Videos dazu anschauen.  

Zur mobilen Klimaanlage, mittlerweile ist die seit 2 Tagen mal für je ne halbe Std an gewesen und joa auch die kühlt ordentlich den Raum ab, also davor non stop stehen willst du nicht, wenn du das Teil auf 16°C geregelt hast.
Das Problem ist aber die Lautstärke, also schlafen tust du damit nicht bzw willst es nicht, muss man aber auch nicht. Halbe Std bis 1 Std vorm pennen gehen kann man das Schlafzimmer stark runterkühlen und dann schön schlafen.
Für Leute die extrem an der Hitze leiden, würde ich so ein Teil wärmstens (kühlstens) empfehlen, dann zahlt man halt mal ~300€ dafür und geht im Sommer nicht so zu Grunde und leidet unter der Hitze.
Für jeden Shice geben wir Kohle aus Leute, hier geht es auch um die Gesundheit und Joy of Life, also gönnt euch die Teile, von meiner Seite aus für beides eine Kaufempfehlung.
Luftbefeuchter zu kaufen, wie einige andere das hier getan haben, empfehle ich nicht, sind quasi nur bessere Lüfter. Meine Schwester hat so ein Teil, wirklich was bringen tun die net, klar wenn du davor stehst non stop dann ja, aber da reicht auch ein günstiger Lüfter + die Luftfeuchtigkeit nimmt rapide zu bei den Teilen (Stichwort Schimmelbildung/Regenwald/ noch erdrückender suw^^)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Sehr wenig essen dann ist dir sogar bei 30 Grad Kalt und man nimmt ab. FDDB hilft.



Wird daheim leider schwer, das Essen ist in Reichweite und man isst noch mehr als wenn man woanders ist.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

*@Duvar*

Hatte mal solch ein Klimagerät mal da und dabei fing das Problem bereits damit an das wir keine Fenster haben und überall nur Balkontüren. Um den Schlauch raus zu bekommen muss daher eine Balkontür gekippt bleiben und dann wird es mit dem abdichten etwas schwierig. Wir haben daher damals den Schlauch raus gequetscht und den Spalt der Balkontür dann ringsherum mit Müllsäcke versucht abzudichten. Für Fenster gibt es auch Sets aber nicht für Balkontüren.

Balkontüren haben wir in unserer Wohnküche zwei und eine davon wird nicht um auf die Terrasse zu gelangen genutzt, daher konnten wir den Schlauch an einer Balkontür davon verbauen.

Das Teil stand dann im Wohnzimmer und da es sich hier um eine Wohnküche handelt ist der gesamte Raum auch sehr groß. Für solch ein großen Raum ist das Klimagerät auch nicht gedacht gewesen und wir hatten 29°C im Raum und nach ein paar Stunden haben wir die Temperatur nur 2°C runter bekommen. Das Klimagerät konnte auch nicht abschalten und das Teil war sau laut. Meine Frau ist aus dem Zimmer gegangen da sie diesen Krach nicht mehr ertragen konnte.

Der Krach hat sich sogar zum Teil auch übers Rohr nach draußen übertragen und ob die Nachbarn solch ein Krach mit gemacht hätten ist auch zweifelhaft.

Das Teil ist daher wieder zurück gegangen und eine gute Klimaanlage können wir nicht verbauen, da wir in einer Mietwohnung wohnen und nicht einfach die Wände aufbohren können und auch außerhalb nicht solch ein Klimagerät verbauen können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Derartige Konstruktionen mit den Schläuchen sind regelrecht Schrott aus Sicht der Effizienz. Da isoliert man aufwändig die Wände und schaffe dann einen Spalt für perfekten Wärmeaustausch.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Besonders bei uns weil wir nur Balkontüren haben und dadurch irgendwie den großen Spalt abdichten müssen, was so gar nicht richtig möglich ist. Aber dadurch das wir im Erdgeschoss wohnen und die Wohnung auch gut abisoliert ist möchte ich es mal mit diesem Lüfter mit Luftbefeuchter versuchen.

Amazon ist auch sehr kulant und wenn das Teil nichts taugt geht es wieder zurück!
Wir haben aber schon zwei Standventilatoren in Zimmer stehen und schlechter wird das Teil wahrscheinlich nicht sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Besonders bei uns weil wir nur Balkontüren haben und dadurch irgendwie den großen Spalt abdichten müssen, was so gar nicht richtig möglich ist.



Selbst wenn das ein Fenster ist, du hast da eine wahnsinnige Wärmebrücke und einen irrsinnigen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das ein Fenster ist, du hast da eine wahnsinnige Wärmebrücke und einen irrsinnigen Stromverbrauch.


Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2020)

Im Mai kam die große Lösung mit Multi-Split Inverter-Klimaanlage für beide Etagen.
Diese Woche war sie im Arbeitszimmer (unterm Dach) bereits erfolgreich im Einsatz. Auch die Lautstärke ist unglaublich niedrig im Vergleich zu allen Alternativen. Ein Standventilator ist lauter.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2020)

Ich hab als Vorbereitung für den Sommer die Tage erstmal meinen Ryzen gezogen der jetzt als knappe 150 Watt verbraucht


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich hab als Vorbereitung für den Sommer die Tage erstmal meinen Ryzen gezogen der jetzt als knappe 150 Watt verbraucht



Ich habe mir extra einen gekauft, um Strom zu sparen, es war vorher ein Pentium D mit über 4 GHz und erhöhter Spannung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra einen gekauft, um Strom zu sparen, es war vorher ein Pentium D mit über 4 GHz und erhöhter Spannung.



Pentium D uff der hat hoffentlich seine gerechte Beerdigung gekriegt und ruht jetzt in Frieden .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Pentium D uff der hat hoffentlich seine gerechte Beerdigung gekriegt und ruht jetzt in Frieden .



Nö, der ist zum Win10-PC für Windows-Applikationen geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Mai kam die große Lösung mit Multi-Split Inverter-Klimaanlage für beide Etagen.


Eine richtige fest verbaute Klimaanlage ist auch was feines. Kenne ich aus Italien wo wir mal zu besuch waren und auch solch eine Klimaanlage verbaut war. Die war wirklich sehr leise und hat sehr gut gekühlt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Ich betrachte zwar alles über 22 °C als Körperverletzung, habe aber so gebaut, dass es bei jedem Sonnenstand eine kühle Seite gibt und rundherum schattenspendendes Grün.

Bei der Wohnung, in der meine Sippe und ich derzeit der Arbeit wegen leben, war es etwas schwerer, etwas mit passender Lage/Ausrichtung zu finden. Aber mit reflektierenden Jalousien und Lüftungsdisziplin (Fenster auf Sonnenseite zu, auf Schattenseite zu, bei Bedarf wechseln) lässt sich auch da eine erträgliche Innenhöchsttemperatur von 25 °C erreichen.

Gegen die Bullenhitze draußen hilft nur, wie ein Ninja von Schatten zu Schatten zu hüpfen und sich zu Hause abzukühlen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2020)

Ich bin ja dafür das man über eine Klimaerkaltung abstimmen sollte, ich hätte jetzt lieber statt 35°C -35°C....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür das man über eine Klimaerkaltung abstimmen sollte, ich hätte jetzt lieber statt 35°C -35°C....



Ist mir zu kalt, geh nach Sibirien, wenn du sowas willst.
Oder auf den Südpol oder Nordpol.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2020)

Nee da ist das Internet zu schlecht und die Komponenten bilden Kondenswasser, nix  gut für Hardware.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Sehr wenig essen dann ist dir sogar bei 30 Grad Kalt und man nimmt ab. FDDB hilft.


Auf Kohlenhydrate verzichten reicht bereits. Habe ich heute leider nicht gemacht, weil ich gleich noch ne Tour mit dem Rad machen will.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2020)

Ich mache es wie jedes Jahr. In der Arbeit schwitze ich wie ein Schwein, da komme ich leider nicht drum rum. Daheim, ganzen Tag alles abdunkeln, Nachts wenn es "kühl" ist wieder Fenster öffnen und Zimmer abkühlen. 
Versuchen daheim so wenig wie möglich körperlich zu arbeiten, das heist großteil die Zeit am PC verbringen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wir haben nach Jahren der Ventilatoren und Klimastandgeräte mit Schlauch, richtig Geld in die Hand genommen und das ganze Haus mit 2 Klimaanlagen von Daykin ausgestattet.

Daikin Duo-Split-Klimaanlage DAIKIN Emura 2x FTXJ20MW + Aussengeraet 2MXM40M 4,0 kW Kuehlen - R32 | Klimacorner -

Alles andere vorher war immer nur gebastelt und brachte nur bedingt Abkühlung.  Nun gehts


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine richtige fest verbaute Klimaanlage ist auch was feines. Kenne ich aus Italien wo wir mal zu besuch waren und auch solch eine Klimaanlage verbaut war. Die war wirklich sehr leise und hat sehr gut gekühlt.


Was mich tatsächlich nochmal positiv überrascht hat war das Aussengerät. Ich kannte bei den älteren Anlagen bei meinen Eltern Fixed Speed Geräte welche am Kompressor nur Vollgas oder Aus kennen. Da ist zwar das Innengerät entspannt aber draussen macht es einen ziemlichen Radau.
Das Inverter Gerät was ich jetzt habe steht direkt auf dem Balkon und bei Teillast (also quasi immer) hört man nur ein leichtes Surren. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, zwecks kurzer Rückmeldung.
> 
> Die Folien bringen tatsächlich was und das nicht zu wenig.


Finde ich für das Dachzimmer immernoch interessant.
Was mich etwas abschreckt sind die Berichte darüber wie das Zeug nach 2 Jahren aussieht und dass es dann wohl auch kaum noch ab geht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2020)

Nachts auf dem Rasen auf dem Golfplatz liegen und sich die Sterne anschauen... 

Wenn es länger zu warm bleibt, schlafe ich im Wohnkeller. Dort war es noch nie wärmer als 21°. Achja, Mückenstiche gibts da auch nicht. Leider sind Spinnenbisse nicht minder kratzend.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich mach mir Vormittags Ayran Suppe , je nach worauf ich Bock hab, mit Mais oder kichererbsen usw. drin , dann stell ich ins Kühlschrank rein und gegen Abend gönne ich mir. 

Man kann auch Butter mit gewürze /Kräuter braten und drauf tun.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Juni 2020)

Heute Regen im Norden, geil!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir Vormittags Ayran Suppe , je nach worauf ich Bock hab, mit Mais oder kichererbsen usw. drin , dann stell ich ins Kühlschrank rein und gegen Abend gönne ich mir.


Gazpacho kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
Ich machen dann meist einen großen Pott und friere den Portionsweise ein.
Wenn es viel zu heiß ist kann man die auch nur kurz antauen und in Slush-Eis Zustand konsumieren.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

Die Temperaturen sind heute recht angenehm.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2020)

Der Thread in dem radi der Clown sei Unwesen getrieben hat existiert noch? Da muss ich doch mal wieder durchblättern. 

PS: "Bitte nur Experten"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Thread in dem radi der Clown sei Unwesen getrieben hat existiert noch? Da muss ich doch mal wieder durchblättern.
> 
> PS: "Bitte nur Experten"



War das nicht colormix?


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2020)

Man munkelt ja das colormix = radi der Clown gewesen ist.


----------



## Slezer (28. Juni 2020)

Ich vermisse beide


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ich vermisse beide



colormix hat mich vor allem bei den Linuxthemen tierisch genervt.
Immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2020)

Du hast ja auch dein Linux gehackt und keine feuchten Harntücher zur Kühlung hängen.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch dein Linux gehackt und keine feuchten Harntücher zur Kühlung hängen.



Wirklich_ gar keins_? Ungeheuerlich!

Die Welt geht vor die Hunde ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2020)

Was unternehmt ihr eigtl. gegen die Mücken? Bin zum unfreiwilligen Blutspender geworden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Tage einfach kaltes Wasser durch die Heizung geschickt. Da die Wasserkosten durch 48 Bewohnen gehen, kostet mich das fast nichts und 8°C kalte Heizkörper kühlen eine Wohnung besser als mobile Klimageräte. Da die Stadt aktuell eh wegen Wassertmangel im Klärwerk Frischwasser einspeist, ist es auch egal, ist keine Verschwendung.


----------



## Slezer (29. Juni 2020)

Selten so einen Stuss gelesen...

"Keine Verschwendung"
"Kostet mich fast nichts"

Meine Güte.....


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gazpacho kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
> Ich machen dann meist einen großen Pott und friere den Portionsweise ein.
> Wenn es viel zu heiß ist kann man die auch nur kurz antauen und in Slush-Eis Zustand konsumieren.



Gibt so Türkische Suppe die Bat heißt , die ist auch gut, aber einige machen das übelst scharf, dann ist es net mehr so gut


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2020)

Und unter den einigen bist du?


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und unter den einigen bist du?



Mir wurde scharfes verboten


----------



## Slezer (29. Juni 2020)

"Bat-Suppen" würde ich derzeit nicht essen


----------



## Milan06 (30. Juni 2020)

Traurig aber war bei über 25 Grad bleibe ich lieber bei mir zuhause und  verbringe den Tag in einem dunklen Raum und trauere, dass ich keine Kellerwohnung habe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2020)

Ist doch heute gar nicht so warm in Deutschland, Thermometer sagt zz. 22°C, sehr angenehm.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juni 2020)

Alles über 20°C sind zu viel.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2020)

Meine persönliche Grenze für Bildschirmarbeit habe ich letzte Woche auf ziemlich genau 28,5°C bestimmt. An drei Tagen war genau das der Wert den das Multimeter angezeigt hat als ich aufgestanden bin um die Klima an zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Habe nun das Klimagerät bzw. Lüfter mit Luftbefeuchter, da es kein echtes Klimagerät ist seit 2 Tagen und die Luft die man abbekommt ist gut kühl. Der Raum wird aber nicht herunter gekühlt und daher muss man schon im Luftstrom sitzen. Aber es ist für ein Ventilator schon ordentlich was da gekühlt wird.

Von der Lautstärke ist es ganz ok, zwar nicht leise aber gut erträglich.
Aber ein Mobiles Klimagerät wäre noch lauter.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2020)

Bei 28,5°C in der Bude würde ich auch nichts mehr machen, zum Glück leb ich am Wald in einem freistehenden Altbau, selbst mit Pc wirds nicht wärmer als 25°C im Zimmer.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

Also bis jetzt hatten wir keine warme Tage in Ruhrpott 





Slezer schrieb:


> "Bat-Suppen" würde ich derzeit nicht essen



So Lame wie du


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Bei uns hält sich der Sommer auch noch in Grenzen.
Aber ich persönlich finde das gut.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe aufs oder ins Wasser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdTT4daxYFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe aufs oder ins Wasser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdTT4daxYFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grafik - feinstes Raytracing satt, riesige Open World mit 510.000.000 km², 
unglaublich variationsreiche KI, dem binokularen Sichtfeld entsprechende Wide Screen Ansicht + fühlen, schmecken und riechen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2020)

@NBMensch2


ich wollte schon immer dahin v.v


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juli 2020)

Schlimmer als 35° am Tag sind mehr als 15° in der Nacht.

Muss endlich das Flachland verlassen!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2020)

Die letzten Tage war ja recht kühl, bisher ist von der Bullenhitze noch nichts da gewesen und der Juli ist fast vorüber.
Wir haben uns jetzt aber noch eine Klemmmarkiese gekauft und auf der Terrasse verbaut.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

Ja der Sommer hat sich dieses Jahr, zumindest bei uns, sehr zurückgehalten.
Heute waren es mal 27 Grad. Dafür geht´s ab Morgen wieder runter und soll auch die nächste Woche so bleiben.
Um die 20 Grad... für mich perfekt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juli 2020)

Sehe ich auch so Sommer war auch bei mir in der schönen Pfalz sehr mild. Generell ist es mir aber ziemlich egal wie hoch die Temperaturen tagsüber sind solang es Nachts vernünftig abkühlt. Wie letzten Sommer in der Nacht über 20°C zu haben ist richtig unangenehm, da kann das Mauerwerk auch nicht abkühlen. Momentan habe ich im Erdgeschoss dauerhaft 21°C ohne Klima.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2020)

Bin auch froh, dass der Sommer so mild war bzw ist dieses Jahr. Die mobile Klimaanlage mussten wir nur 2 mal oder so anwerfen bis Dato.
Bin aber noch immer sehr sehr überzeugt von den Fensterfolien. Wie mich das immer vor der Anschaffung der Folie geärgert hat, als die Thermorollos (innen) 40-50°C wurden bei Sonneneinstrahlung, da hattest du quasi die Heizung am Fenster, jetzt mit der Sonnenschutzfolie (außen), wird das Thermorollo maximal lauwarm.
Brutal was die billige Folie da zurückhält. Meiner Meinung nach die Topinvestition seit Jahren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

Hoffe noch auf ein paar heiße Sommertage im August. Haben ja nur noch einen Sommermonat. 

Momentan haben wir perfektes Mückenwetter. Wurde noch nie so oft gestochen wie dieses Jahr. Da waren mir die vielen Wespen der letzten 2 Jahre lieber. Die sind wenigstens nützlich.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Freitag und Samstag wirds bei uns nochmal 30 Grad.
Aber zum Glück ab Sonntag schon wieder kühler.
Nächste Woche auch kühler um die 20 Grad und Regen.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Momentan haben wir perfektes Mückenwetter. Wurde noch nie so oft gestochen wie dieses Jahr. Da waren mir die vielen Wespen der letzten 2 Jahre lieber. Die sind wenigstens nützlich.


Davon sind wir zum Glück bisher verschont geblieben. Obwohl unser Nachbar einen Teich hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

Wir haben eine Feige im Garten. Da kann es ruhig noch paar Wochen wärmer als 30° werden, damit die Früchte schön reif werden.

Letztes Jahr haben die hervorragend geschmeckt. Für Datteln reicht es aber noch nicht.

Übrigens habe ich generell lieber 35° und trockene Luft als 25° und 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Das war letztes Wochenende extrem unangenehm.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Feige im Garten. Da kann es ruhig noch paar Wochen wärmer als 30° werden, damit die Früchte schön reif werden.
> 
> Letztes Jahr haben die hervorragend geschmeckt. Für Datteln reicht es aber noch nicht.



In welchen Land lebst du denn? Griechenland?




> Übrigens habe ich generell lieber 35° und trockene Luft als 25° und 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Das war letztes Wochenende extrem unangenehm.


Ich finde beides ********.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> In welchen Land lebst du denn? Griechenland?


Haha, schön wärs. 
Deutschland vor den Toren Düsseldorfs. 

Da es keine frostigen Winter mehr gibt, hat die Feige hier keine Probleme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Haha, schön wärs.
> Deutschland vor den Toren Düsseldorfs.
> 
> Da es keine frostigen Winter mehr gibt, hat die Feige hier keine Probleme.


Bei meinem Opa wachsen seit mehr als 15 Jahren Feigenbäume hier in Nordbaden im Garten. Da gab es schon Schnee, hat die nicht interessiert.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei meinem Opa wachsen seit mehr als 15 Jahren Feigenbäume hier in Nordbaden im Garten. Da gab es schon Schnee, hat die nicht interessiert.



Der Klimwandel ist ja auch schon seit 40 Jahren im Gange.
Frag mal alte Landwirte. Die können dir das erklären, wie es früher war.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Haha, schön wärs.
> Deutschland vor den Toren Düsseldorfs.


Ich dachte nur wegen den Namen "Leonidas" und den komischen Zeichen bei "Ort" welche ich nicht entziffern kann.



> Da es keine frostigen Winter mehr gibt, hat die Feige hier keine Probleme.


Achso ok. Ja die Winter werden immer milder.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur wegen den Namen "Leonidas" und den komischen Zeichen bei "Ort" welche ich nicht entziffern kann.
> 
> Achso ok. Ja die Winter werden immer milder.


Griechisch kann man nach kleiner Eingewöhnung lesen, Hebräisch nicht. 

Mal schauen, ob wir uns hier in 10 Jahren immer noch über zu heiße Sommer beschweren werden.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob wir uns hier in 10 Jahren immer noch über zu heiße Sommer beschweren werden.


Wir werden uns wohl dran gewöhnen müssen das die Sommer immer heisser werden.
Dieser Sommer ist bis jetzt ein (für mich positiver) Ausreisser.
Die zwei Jahre davor war es extrem heiss. Der Hitzerekord für Deutschland wurde letztes Jahr in Niedersachsen gebrochen.
Der nächste Sommer kann den Hitzetrend weiter fortsetzen.
Und es kann auch jetzt im August nochmal heisser werden. Noch ist dieser Sommer nicht vorbei.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

Ja, möglich ist viel.
Ich erinnere mich allerdings daran, dass Anfang des Jahres auch ein neuer Rekordsommer für Deutschland angekündigt wurde.

Mal schauen, was für ein Winter uns erwarten wird. Hätte nichts gegen etwas Schnee, sofern die Feige das überlebt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Schnee mag ich irgendwie auch nicht mehr.

Ich mag am liebsten Frühling und Herbst. Gemäßigte Temperaturen. 
Aber nicht zuviel Regen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2020)

Soll ja jetzt die nächsten Tagen heißer werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juli 2020)

> In der Meteorologie spricht man in den mittleren Breiten bei Tagen mit einer Tageshöchsttemperatur von über 25 °C von einem Sommertag, bei über 30 °C von einem heißen Tag (Hitzetag, Tropentag) und bei über 35 °C von einem Wüstentag.


Und dann noch passend zum Thema:
Hitzeindex &#8211; Wikipedia

Die Temperaturen für morgen und übermorgen wurden bereits um 2-3° nach unten korrigiert. Könnten also die 2 letzten Hitzetage dieses Jahr sein.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2020)

Morgen wird die Klimaanlage definitiv laufen. Mags am liebsten auch ~18-22°C^^
Kommt aber natürlich an wo man ist. Skifahren oder am Strand, aber hier Daheim lieber oben genannten Werte.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Morgen wird die Klimaanlage definitiv laufen. Mags am liebsten auch ~18-22°C^^
> Kommt aber natürlich an wo man ist. Skifahren oder am Strand, aber hier Daheim lieber oben genannten Werte.



Ich fange schon morgens  an  1-2 Liter Ayran zumachen


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich fange schon morgens  an  1-2 Liter Ayran zumachen


Den trinke ich auch gerne wenn es warm ist.
Wir kaufen den immer ausn Supermarkt.
Frisch gekühlt schmeckt der am besten.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2020)

Mach doch selber Zuhause, kauf dir diesen 10% Fett Joghurt, in ein Glas oder Behältnis füllen, dazu eine kleine Prise Salz und kaltes Wasser und durchmixen.
Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr getrunken, meine deutsch stämmige Frau mag das überhaupt nicht.
Weiß noch wie sie durchdrehte als ich ihr vor vielen Jahren Manti mit Joghurt oder allgemein Nudelgerichte mit Joghurt vorsetzte, heute liebt sie es, aber Ayran kann sie nicht ab


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach doch selber Zuhause, kauf dir diesen 10% Fett Joghurt, in ein Glas oder Behältnis füllen, dazu eine kleine Prise Salz und kaltes Wasser und durchmixen.


Keinen Bock.



> Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr getrunken, meine deutsch stämmige Frau mag das überhaupt nicht.
> Weiß noch wie sie durchdrehte als ich ihr vor vielen Jahren Manti mit Joghurt oder allgemein Nudelgerichte mit Joghurt vorsetzte, heute liebt sie es, aber Ayran kann sie nicht ab


Ayran trinkt meine Frau (Deutsch-polnisch) auch nicht. Aber Manti mit Joghurt mag sie.


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Juli 2020)

32 Grad bei mir im Büro gerade ... 


Da braucht man wirklich langsam diese feuchten Harntücher


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Juli 2020)

Draußen knapp 33°C bei mir im Zimmer noch 25,2 °C so lässt es sich gerade noch aushalten.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Draussen 29 Grad und drinne 24.
So kann man es zum Glück aushalten.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2020)

War gerade auf dem Ascheplatz bei 31°C.
Solang man danach duschen und zurück in die Sub 26°C Wohnung kann alles ok.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach doch selber Zuhause, kauf dir diesen 10% Fett Joghurt, in ein Glas oder Behältnis füllen, dazu eine kleine Prise Salz und kaltes Wasser und durchmixen.



Wir mögen es nur mit 1,5% fett yogurt ^^


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Heute Abend kommen wir auf 28°C Raumtemperatur.
Die letzten Tagen sind wir bei 24-25°C gewesen.

Ohne unseren Klimagerät (keine echte Klimaanlage) hätten wir sicherlich sogar 30°C.
Wobei meine Frau auch den Backofen an hat und das auch nicht sein Teil mit beiträgt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Juli 2020)

War heute von 12:00-18:00 mit meinem SUP auf dem Biggesee. Mehrere Kilometer zurückgelegt, geschwommen und 2 Hauttöne dunkler geworden.
Diese Nacht werde ich wohl nicht schlafen gehen oder im Keller schlafen. Bei ü20° kann ich nicht schlafen.


----------



## pedi (1. August 2020)

ich bleib halt im schatten.
rolläden halb zu, vorhänge auch. hat jetzt noch über 23 grad.


----------



## keinnick (1. August 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da braucht man wirklich langsam diese feuchten Harntücher


Der Klassiker 

Topic: Hier sollen es heute 34°C werden. Darum geht es an den See.


----------



## kero81 (1. August 2020)

DG Wohnung, draußen 35, innen 40... gefühlt. Solange es nicht so drückend ist draußen, bin ich mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs. Da isses wenigstens angenehm kühl. Zuhause geh ich ein, da helfen auch die feuchten Tücher nicht.  Nachts halt alle Dachfenster auf, damits bissl abkühlen kann.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Ich habe eben mal bei Google Wetter für unseren Ort geguckt.
Das soll angeblich nächstes Wochenende noch heisser werden.
Ich hoffe mal die korrigieren das noch nach unten.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2020)

Bei uns reget es heute wieder.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. August 2020)

Wir haben die letzten Tage auf der Baustelle einfach schon kurz nach 5 angefangen. Da waren wir dann bis Mittag fertig und konnten uns verzeihen  Die Hitze hält man ja aktuell nimmer aus draussen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wir haben die letzten Tage auf der Baustelle einfach schon kurz nach 5 angefangen. Da waren wir dann bis Mittag fertig und konnten uns verzeihen  Die Hitze hält man ja aktuell nimmer aus draussen



Selbst um 11 Uhr war es schon auf dem Fahrrad in der Sonne unerträglich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Gestern war es um die Uhrzeit schon wesentlich wärmer und nicht bewölkt. Zum Glück war die Luftfeuchtigkeit relativ gering, sodass es trotzdem angenehm war.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Aktuell ist es bei uns auch bewölkt. Aber wenn die Sonne noch rauskommt wird es richtig unangenehm.
Wie mittn Hammer vor den Kopf.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Ich bin kein Tuareg und war gestern Stunden in der Sonne. Fand die Temperatur ziemlich angenehm.
Unangenehm war nur die Fahrt zum See und Rückfahrt, weil ich keine Klimaanlage in meinem schwarzen Auto habe.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Habe mir einen Lüfter von Vornado gekauft,
der bläst genug Luft durch die Bude.

Reinrassige Klimaanlagen gestattet unsere Hausverwaltung noch nicht.

Und diese Split-Teile lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Reinrassige Klimaanlagen gestattet unsere Hausverwaltung noch nicht.


Die Verwaltung vertritt nur die Entscheidungen der Eigentümer. Wenn man das ist reicht ein Beschlussantrag und schon wird es geändert (wenn die anderen denn zustimmen).
Wobei es sogar ein paar Gerichtsbeschlüsse gibt nach denen das bei unsichtbarer Montage und niedrigem Lärmpegel garnicht verboten werden darf. Aber den Weg sollte man wohl nur durchziehen wenn man eh schon im Clinch mit den Nachbarn liegt.


> Und diese Split-Teile lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Split-Klimaanlagen SIND die "reinrassigen Klimaanlagen".


----------



## Chibs (1. August 2020)

Wenn ich bei euch in Deutschland sowas wie "Bullenhitze" lese muss ich lachen.
Ich wohne seit knapp 40 Jahren in Wien, und hier hat sich das Wetter so gravierend verändert, dass ich einen Umzug in den Norden plane. Wien ist von der Klimaerwärmung extrem stark betroffen, begünstigt durch die geografische Lage und die geologische Lage (Wiener Becken). Wir hatten hier in den 80ern, 90ern und Anfang 2000 Sommer wo es vielleicht 5-15 Hitzetage gab, und das waren schon viele. Im Juni, Juli und August konnte man draußen alles machen, Rad fahren, spazieren gehen, Inline skaten, Fußball spielen etc.

Seit ~2012/2013 hat sich das Klima so rapide umgestellt, dass wir seitdem jedes Jahr nur noch Temperaturrekorde haben. Diese sind aber nicht vereinzelt, das bedeutet dass es mal einen Tag lang etwas heißer ist, sondern sie sind konstant und über längere Zeitperioden. Wir hatten 2019 sage und schreibe 23 Tropennächte in Folge, das bedeutet hier hat es fast einen ganzen Monat lang in der Nacht nicht unter 22 Grad gehabt, und tagsüber mindestens 30 und mehr. Wir hatten oft eine Woche und länger über 35/36 Grad im Schatten. 2018 hatten wir einmal 4 Tage mit 38 Grad und mehr. Bei solchen Temperaturen kann man draußen absolut GAR nicht mehr machen, selbst spazieren gehen kannst du vergessen. Die Sonne brennt dir alles runter. Der Mensch ist für solche Temperaturen auch gar nicht gemacht.

Der Sommer 2020 war der erste seit über 8 Jahren wo der Juni und Juli mal etwas kühler waren. Für nächstes Jahr und 2022 sind aber wieder extreme Temperaturen und Rekorde vorhergesagt. Ich habe hier seit 5 Jahren eine Klimaanlage, anders würde man es gar nicht mehr aushalten. Die Zustände erinnern an Kalifornien oder Texas in den USA. Dort muss quasi jedes Gebäude, nahezu jeder Raum klimatisiert sein um überhaupt leben zu können. Ich werde wohl weit in den Norden Deutschlands ziehen. Denn in den nächsten 10 Jahren haben wir folgendes:
https://www.derstandard.at/story/2000106731910/die-zukuenftige-wuestenstadt-wien

Vorgestern hatte es 29 Grad um Mitternacht (!). Ich bin gar kein Wintertyp oder gegen Wärme. Ich war in den 90ern und 2000ern jedes Jahr in Griechenland im Urlaub, Kos, Rhodos, Kreta, etc. Aber für den Alltag sind solche Temperaturen einfach untragbar, man kann keine Aktivitäten im Freien machen weil auch vor allem die Meeresbrise fehlt wie in Griechenland. Dort geht viel mehr Wind, es ist viel mehr ausgeglichen was die Feuchtigkeit betrifft. Hier im Binnenstaat Öserreich ohne Meer ist ein solches Klima einfach nur unerträglich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Heute nur 30°. Da lässt es sich noch problemlos Fußball spielen oder ne Radtour zurücklegen. 

Aus dem Anfang des Jahres vorhergesagten Rekordsommer wurde der kühlste seit Jahren, aber gut, dass man den nächsten bereits wieder als Rekordsommer ankündigt.

Übrigens: Der heißeste Tag war dieses Jahr 6-8° kälter als letztes Jahr. Mal heute Abend die genauen Werte überprüfen.

Und wen es interessiert:
Cottbus (Juli 1921)	38,9°C
Seit fast 100 Jahren wurde mancherorts nicht mehr am Rekord gekratzt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. August 2020)

Radtour bei 30 Grad?


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

Die haben da oben keine Berge.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Radtour bei 30 Grad?


Sofern es nicht schwül ist, klar. Allein der Fahrtwind kühlt. Wenns das MTB sein soll, dann gibts genug Schatten im Wald.


----------



## pedi (1. August 2020)

mit einem e-bike kein thema.
mit diesen kisten macht so mancher, eher mehr als weniger, heini die berge unsicher.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Bei über 25 Grad würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen draussen Sport zu betreiben.
Ausser schwimmen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Sofern es nicht schwül ist, klar. Allein der Fahrtwind kühlt. Wenns das MTB sein soll, dann gibts genug Schatten im Wald.


Wer mich bei 30 Grad zu einer körperlichen Aktivität motivieren will, sollte eine Waffe haben oder sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. August 2020)

Vor 5 Jahren haben meine Frau und Ich in eine Klimaanlage für unser Haus investiert , das zahlt sich bei Temperaturen über 30 Grad jedesmal aus 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Kuhprah (2. August 2020)

Japs, Klimaanlage wird in den nächsten Jahren hier wohl auch noch installiert werden.... mal gucken was für eine hier am Haus so Platz hat und wie gut die kühlt.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Kaum hat der August angefangen geht´s mit der Hitze los. Aber ich habs geahnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kaum hat der August angefangen geht´s mit der Hitze los. Aber ich habs geahnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuja, die Kurve geht ja auch (Gott sei Dank) wieder runter... Aktuell ist eh durchschnaufen/durchlüften angesagt, hier in Sachsen haben wir aktuell 16°C

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Ja zum Glück geht sie wieder runter. Sonst wäre das ein Alptraum.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

38° kommenden Montag und Dienstag. Nachts Tiefstwerte von 26°. Das ist wirklich heftig.
Hoffentlich kommt es nicht so.

Ein Glück, dass ich nächste Woche noch frei habe. Da werden dann ein paar Seen aufgesucht. Das SUP wird sich freuen.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Bis nächste Woche Donnerstag soll das bei uns noch so weitergehen. 
Heute wars draussen schon hart.  Ohne Wasser zum abkühlen nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2020)

Wisst ihr was auch gut hilft beim Hitzekollaps im Bett?^^
Ich hab hier so einen etwas größeren Behälter, wenn ich den mit kaltem Wasser fülle und dann für ca 20-30 Minuten die Füße auch knapp bis zu den Knien da rein packe, kühlt man richtig ab.
Ist zwar etwas blöd meist. weil ich da im halbschlaf bin und bis zum Poppes auf dem Bett hänge und die Beine in den Behälter sind (daneben noch ein Handtuch auf dem Boden, sonst saut man alles ein später, aber das hat mir echt immer sehr geholfen.
Alternativ könnt ihr es auch im Bad machen, aber im Bett ist es bequemer^^
Heute lief die Klima schon locker 2 Stunden mit max Power durch, ich muss die unbedingt optimieren und auf 2 Schlauch umbauen, der Unterdruck den man mit nur einem Schlauch hat ist einfach zu heftig.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2020)

Bei uns wurde gerade der (Tennis-)Spieltag am Wochenende abgesagt wegen Hitze.
Dürfte das erste Mal überhaupt sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Die Temperaturen sinken. 25 Grad. Wir haben jetzt alles zum lüften aufgemacht.

Edit: Bereits 22 Grad. Jetzt bin ich wieder im für mich angenehmen Bereich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

Jetzt sollte man es wie im Mittelmeerraum machen: Mit Familie draußen vor dem Haus oder im Garten bzw, Balkon bis um 2:00 sitzen, etwas Wein oder Bier trinken, miteinander Karten spielen oder quatschen.

Schade, dass das hier nicht geht.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Jau oder am Strand. Da ist wenigstens die Luft erträglich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

Wir waren eben im Wald. Abgesehen von den Mücken auch sehr angenehm. Zwischendurch mal ne sehr warme oder kühle Brise. 

Jetzt sitze ich im Wohnkeller. Angenehme 20°. Morgen beziehe ich hier ne Matratze. Dann schlafe ich 2 Wochen hier unten.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Schon 24 Grad draussen. Erstmal wieder alles dicht gemacht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. August 2020)

Bei mir sind es 28°. 

Gehe gleich Radfahren. Schöne Runde durch den Wald.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Es sind immer noch 27 GRad draussen.
Aber habe jetzt trotzdem schon alles aufgerissen.
Irgendwann muss man durchlüften.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es sind immer noch 27 GRad draussen.
> Aber habe jetzt trotzdem schon alles aufgerissen.
> Irgendwann muss man durchlüften.


Kannst du mal eine Frau für mich über lassen?


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eine Frau für mich über lassen?


Warum? Wofür?

Edit: Gleich mal die Wassertränken im Garten wieder auffüllen. Für die Tiere.
Kann man bei der Hitze jeden Tag.


----------



## muadib (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es sind immer noch 27 GRad draussen.
> Aber habe jetzt trotzdem schon alles aufgerissen.
> Irgendwann muss man durchlüften.



Außer man hat ein Hornissennest vor dem Fenster. Sobald ich lüfte fliegen die rein. Besonders wenn es dunkel wird, werden sie von der Beleuchtung angezogen. Spätestens seit eine Hornisse mein Kopfkissen mit mir teilen wollte, bleibt bei mir das Fenster fast immer zu.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Spätestens seit eine Hornisse mein Kopfkissen mit mir teilen wollte, bleibt bei mir das Fenster fast immer zu.


Dann hört der "Spaß" auf.

Ich hätte schon längst einen Imker angerufen und das Volk umsiedeln lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (8. August 2020)

Warum gibt es immernoch Leute ohne Fliegengitter? Die Dinger bekommt man doch gefühlt geschenkt. Eine super Investition


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Ich muß schon sagen das diese Temperaturen für mich eine erhebliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität sind.
Zum Glück waren Mai, Juni und bis Ende Juli nicht so heiss.
Ich freue mich eigentlich nur noch auf den September.


----------



## muadib (8. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es immernoch Leute ohne Fliegengitter? Die Dinger bekommt man doch gefühlt geschenkt. Eine super Investition



Ich hatte mal welche die der Vormieter zurückgelassen hat. Ich fand sie hässlich und habe sie abgemacht.


----------



## Chibs (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß schon sagen das diese Temperaturen für mich eine erhebliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität sind.


Sind sie auch, weil der Mensch und seine Gesundheit (Kreislauf) nicht für solche Temperaturen gemacht ist. Deswegen hast du aktuell auch ständig Meldungen dass bei den Fernsehstationen laufend die Moderator(inn)en ausfallen wegen Kreislaufproblemen.

Hier in Wien ist die Situation noch viel schlimmer. Wien wurde binnen weniger Jahre zur Stadt mit der höchsten Erwärmung (geografische und geologische Lage) in ganz Europa, wir hatten letztes Jahr eine Woche lang 40°C und mehrere Wochen 32-39°C, im Mai (!) hatten wir 4 Tage lang 38°C. In einem durschnittlichen Sommer hat es hier von Mai bis September Temperaturen über 30°C im Schnitt, teils deutlich darüber, also sage und schreibe 4-5 Monate (!!) Hitze! Ich werde sogar deswegen hier wegziehen obwohl ich seit den 80ern hier lebe. Weit rauf in den Norden Deutschlands zur Ostsee.
https://www.derstandard.at/story/2000106731910/die-zukuenftige-wuestenstadt-wien


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Chibs schrieb:


> Ich werde sogar deswegen hier wegziehen obwohl ich seit den 80ern hier lebe. Weit rauf in den Norden Deutschlands zur Ostsee.


Würde ich auch. Ist ja nicht auszuhalten sowas.


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2020)

Solange die Luftfeuchtigkeit gering ist gehts eigentlich, finde ich. Da kann ich auch bei 40Grad Rad fahren oder Wandern gehen. Aber sobald die Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt lieg ich auf der Couch. Oder liegts vll am Ozon?! Hat das mal jmd beobachtet?


----------



## keinnick (9. August 2020)

Chibs schrieb:


> Sind sie auch, weil der Mensch und seine Gesundheit (Kreislauf) nicht für solche Temperaturen gemacht ist. Deswegen hast du aktuell auch ständig Meldungen dass bei den Fernsehstationen laufend die Moderator(inn)en ausfallen wegen Kreislaufproblemen.


Ich hoffe, das ist ironisch gemeint. 

Ansonsten: Von welchen "ständigen" Meldungen sprichst Du? Und was machen die Menschen an dem Teil des Erdballs, an dem regelmäßig solche Temperaturen herrschen? Ist das Dein erster Sommer, der mal über 30°C hat?


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist das Dein erster Sommer, der mal über 30°C hat?


Hast du auch mal weiter gelesen was er noch geschrieben hat? Dann hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt.

Und sicher gibt es noch heissere Gebiete auf der Erde und die Menschen müssen damit klarkommen.
Aber irgendwann wird auch die Zahl der Klimaflüchtlinge zunehmen, da es dort immer extremer und unbewohnbarer wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal weiter gelesen was er noch geschrieben hat?


Wir hatten es hier schon verlinkt, oder nee, im Klimawandelthema, aber es passt gut zum Thema




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faUUKPtBuSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir hatten früher in der Schule ab 25°Cum 11:00 Uhr  hitzefrei. Und das war extrem selten. Heute haben wir das fast jeden Sommer über Wochen.

Hier mal ein Auszug der Schulverordnung kurz nach meiner Schulzeit:

----------------------
Abschn. B X des Erl. vom 20. Mai 1976 (NBl. KM. Schl.-H. S.160) geändert durch Erl. vom 16. Juni 1980 (NBl. KM. Schl.-H. S. 220)

Die Gewährung von Hitzefrei in den Schulen wird wie folgt neu geregelt:

1.
An Tagen, an denen die Lufttemperatur außerhalb des Schulgebäudes bis 11.00 Uhr vormittags 25 C im Schatten erreicht, kann den Schülern der Grund-, Haupt- und Sonderschulen sowie der Klassenstufen 5-9 der Realschulen und Gymnasien in der 5. und 6. Unterrichtsstunde unterrichtsfrei (hitzefrei) gegeben werden. An Realschulen, in denen Wahlfachdifferenzierung mit jahrgangsübergreifenden Kursen in R 9 und R 10 durchgeführt wird, kann Hitzefrei auch der Klassenstufe 10 gewährt werden. An diesen Tagen fällt ein Unterricht für diese Schüler an Nachmitlagen ebenfalls aus. Weitergehende Unterrichtsbefreiungen sind unzulässig.

2.
Die Entscheidung trifft unter Berücksichtigung der örtlichen Verhältnisse der Schulleiter. Sind am Ort mehrere Schulen. der gleichen Schulart vorhanden, haben die Schulleiter ihre Entscheidung miteinander abzustimmen.

3.
Die Schulkonferenz kann im Rahmen der Grenzen von Nr. 1 weitere Einzelheiten festlegen.

4.
Für Schüler, die an einer regelmäßigen Schülerbeförderung teilnehmen und nicht im Anschluß an die Unterrichtsbefreiung nach Hause fahren können, ist eine Aufenthaltsmöglichkeit mit Aufsicht anzubieten.

5.
Der Erlaß vom 24. August 1892 (NBl. S. 677), geändert durch Erlaß vom 5. Juni 1923 (NBl. S. 263), wird aufgehoben.


----------



## IICARUS (9. August 2020)

In den südlichen Länder wird daher auch öfters eine Klimaanlage fest verbaut, da sonst Temperaturen kaum auszuhalten wären. In Sizilien als Beispiel reget es den ganze Sommer über nicht und die Temperaturen bewegen sich über mehrere Monate um die 30-40°C. Dort kann man sogar bis Oktober/November noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt  herum laufen. Es herrscht auch Wasser Knappheit und jedes Haus hat daher noch mit unters Haus eine große Zisterne mit verbaut. Das Wasser kommt dann 1-2 mal die Woche, so das sich die Zisternen wieder etwas füllen können. Man muss daher auch sehr sparsam mit dem Wasser umgehen.

Ein Spaziergang am Hafen oder am Strand ist daher sehr angenehm.
Hier ist die Hitze aber schlimmer, da hier die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit dazu kommt und es dort mit der trockenen Hitze etwas besser ausgehalten werden kann. Die Menschen sind aber das Klima besser gewohnt, da sie es nicht anders kennen und kommen daher mit diesen Temperaturen besser zurecht.

Auf Sizilien regnet es so selten das man schon die Tage zählen kann wo es regnet. 
Bin schon oft dort im Urlaub gewesen und kenne es sehr gut. Habe sogar ein ganzes Jahr dort aus beruflichen Gründen mal gewohnt. Zu der Zeit habe ich gerne ein Freund besucht, da er eine Klimaanlage verbaut hatte... 

Aber zur Mittagszeit wenn es so heiß ist machen Geschäfte alle zu und viele Arbeiten in der Mittagszeit auch nicht mehr. Die Läden machen dann spät Nachmittag oder zur Abendstunde wieder auf. 

Im übrigem gehört Sizilien auch zu Europa...


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind aber das Klima besser gewohnt, da sie es nicht anders kennen und kommen daher mit diesen Temperaturen besser zurecht.


Ich kann und könnte mich nicht daran gewöhnen. Da ich u.a. auch keine Schilddrüse mehr habe und einige Medikamente nehme (nicht nur Schilddrüse).
Ich habe Wasser in den Füßen und kann keine normalen Schuhe mehr anziehen. Laufe zu Hause barfuß. Und nehme schon Entwässerungstabletten.
Morgen früh habe ich einen Termin beim Kardiologen und lasse mich da nochmal richtig durchchecken.
Aber denke das es von einen bestimmten Medikament kommt. Das zusammen mit der Wärme.
Weil im Winter und Frühjahr sind die Füße immer normal.


----------



## keinnick (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal weiter gelesen was er noch geschrieben hat? Dann hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt.


Ja, das habe ich gelesen. Und nein. Hätte sie sich nicht. Wenn jemand behauptet, dass in Wien 4-5 Monate "Hitze" pro Jahr herrschen, dann ist das einfach nur Quatsch. Wer mag, kann das ja hier gerne nachschlagen: Lufttemperatur Juni 2018 bis Juni 2020 - Offizielle Statistik der Stadt Wien



RyzA schrieb:


> Und sicher gibt es noch heissere Gebiete auf der Erde und die Menschen müssen damit klarkommen.
> Aber irgendwann wird auch die Zahl der Klimaflüchtlinge zunehmen, da es dort immer extremer und unbewohnbarer wird.


Das streite ich nicht ab und das wird so wohl auch passieren. Nur ist das Klima in Wien absolut im Rahmen. Es ist ein stinknormaler Sommer. Nur darum ging es mir.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe Wasser in den Füßen und kann keine normalen Schuhe mehr anziehen. Laufe zu Hause barfuß. Und nehme schon Entwässerungstabletten.



Gerade dann solltest du aber vernünftige Schuhe tragen. damit die Füße guten Halt haben.
Lass dir ein paar Sandalen vom Schuhmacher anfertigen. Kosten zwar, lohnt aber.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

@keinnick: Ok!



Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade dann solltest du aber vernünftige Schuhe tragen. damit die Füße guten Halt haben.
> Lass dir ein paar Sandalen vom Schuhmacher anfertigen. Kosten zwar, lohnt aber.


Ich trage ja sonst so Birkenstock Sandalen auf weiteste Stufe, aber selbst da komme ich  kaum noch rein.

Mit "Normalen Schuhen" meinte ich u.a. Turnschuhe, da komme ich nicht mehr rein weil die Füße zu dick sind.

Aber mal gucken. Extra welche anfertigen lassen... wenn es kühler wird, schwellen die Füße bestimmt wieder ab...


----------



## Johnny05 (9. August 2020)

Dank Klimaanlage 21 Grad im Haus bei 33 Grad Aussentemperatur ... einfach nur schön . Auf der Terrasse kühlt man sich mit nem eiskalten Flensburger ....


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß schon sagen das diese Temperaturen für mich eine erhebliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität sind.
> Zum Glück waren Mai, Juni und bis Ende Juli nicht so heiss.
> Ich freue mich eigentlich nur noch auf den September.



Mobile Klimaanlage EEK A 4in1-Geraet Klimageraet Klima 9000BTU R290 2,6kW  | eBay

Gab's gestern für 237€. Ich hab vor 1-2 Monaten 300€ bezahlt und dachte es wäre ein Schnäppchen, weil bei Amazon 350€ verlangt wurden. Leidet nicht und zahlt die verdammten 250€. Die paar Pennys sind nicht wichtiger als euer Wohlbefinden und Gesundheit.  Unter Volllast verbraucht das Teil im Schnitt ca 800W. ( Hab's gemessen)
Es wird so kalt, dass du direkt davor nicht stehen kannst über einen längeren Zeitraum, max 30 Sekunden dann gehst du weg 

Das Teil rettet mir den Poppes dieses Jahr. Frau Kind Hund lieben es auch.


----------



## Chibs (9. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nur ist das Klima in Wien absolut im Rahmen. Es ist ein stinknormaler Sommer. Nur darum ging es mir.


Dieses Jahr stimmt das, aber leider ist das auch ein Ausnahmejahr. Die letzten Jahre hatten wir jeden Monat neue Rekorde was Hitze, Tropennächte und Dauer von diesen betrifft - für nächstes Jahr und 2022 wurden wieder düstere Prognosen erstellt. Wir hatten letztes Jahr z.B. alleine im Juni schon 13 Tropnennächte, wo es früher in einem durchschnittlichen Sommer INSGESAMT (!) über 3-4 Monate hinweg nur 16 Tropennächte geben hätte sollen.
Glut-Hitze heizt uns in Wien mit 38 Grad ein - News | heute.at

Insgesamt also der halbe Juni mit Tropennächten und täglicher Hitze. Im Juli und August wurde es sogar noch viel schlimmer. Ähnlich sah es von 2015 bis 2018 auch aus, wo jährlich neue Rekorde aufgestellt wurden. Von "normalen" Sommern kann man hier also nicht mehr sprechen. Das Klima soll bald dem von Skopje entsprechen, wo es mehrere Wochen lang 35-40°C im Schatten hat. Die Umstellung des Klimas erfolgt dabei so rasant, dass viele hier wegziehen, weil Wien ist europaweit (!) am stärksten von der raschen Erwärmung betroffen: Wien europaweit am staerksten betroffen - science.ORF.at


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. August 2020)

Fahre morgen an die Nordsee. Dort ist es 7° kälter als im Rheinland. Sobald der Urlaub rum ist, sollen die Temperaturen die 30° wohl auch nicht mehr übersteigen. 

Momentan wird im Keller geschlafen bei erträglichen 20-21°.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

Mir fällt gerade ein, ich wünschte ich wäre in Wien dann würde ich zu Ferhats Döner gehen. Denke ist einer der besten ever laut YouTube Video und das sage ich als Döner Spezialist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mobile Klimaanlage EEK A 4in1-Geraet Klimageraet Klima 9000BTU R290 2,6kW  | eBay
> 
> Gab's gestern für 237€. Ich hab vor 1-2 Monaten 300€ bezahlt und dachte es wäre ein Schnäppchen, weil bei Amazon 350€ verlangt wurden. Leidet nicht und zahlt die verdammten 250€. Die paar Pennys sind nicht wichtiger als euer Wohlbefinden und Gesundheit.  Unter Volllast verbraucht das Teil im Schnitt ca 800W. ( Hab's gemessen)
> Es wird so kalt, dass du direkt davor nicht stehen kannst über einen längeren Zeitraum, max 30 Sekunden dann gehst du weg
> ...


Wenn es endlich mal Klimaanlagen ohne Schlauch geben würde. Dann würde ich sofort eine kaufen. Aber die Riesen Schläuche nerven.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenn es endlich mal Klimaanlagen ohne Schlauch geben würde. Dann würde ich sofort eine kaufen. Aber die Riesen Schläuche nerven.



Du musst aber irgendwie die Wärme aus dem Raum bekommen. So funktioniert nunmal eine Kälteanlage.
Hängt man den Schlauch aus dem Fenster hat man eine ordentliche Wärmebrücke und enorme Energieverschwendung.
Besser ist es, den Zugang nach außen einzumauern oder die Anlage ganz nach außen zu bauen.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

Schaut Mal auf YouTube nach Klimaanlage 2 Schlauch-System. Kauft euch 2 Schläuche pro 5-10m dann könnt ihr mehrere Räume kühlen. Man muss nicht unbedingt eine Wanddurchführung machen, auch dazu gibt es geile Lösungen fürs Fenster mit Plexiglas etc. Kommt mal endlich zur Klima Modding Szene 
Black, ja die Schläuche nerven und ja auch die Lautstärke dieser Teile, aber neben dem abf.ck den du durch diese Affenhitze bekommst, sind Lautstärke, Schläuche Piep egal, ich würde mir die Schläuche auch um den Hals hängen,solange es kühler ist 

Was mega viel bringt sind auch die Sonnenschutz Folien, kosten nicht viel und lohnen sehr, wenn ihr die außen am Fenster dran macht (bloß nicht innen dran machen)


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, ich wünschte ich wäre in Wien dann würde ich zu Ferhats Döner gehen. Denke ist einer der besten ever laut YouTube Video und das sage ich als Döner Spezialist


Den besten Döner gibts in Ratingen West. Sage ich als 2-fach selbsternannter Dönerexpertenprofifachmannprofessorenverkosterfeinschmecker.

Die Sonne kommt raus. Wird wärmer und angenehmer.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

Der beste Döner der Welt - YouTube
Noch Fragen?^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der beste Döner der Welt - YouTube
> Noch Fragen?^^


Ok, wenn sie den Spieß selber machen, werden die sich schon sehr abheben. Das Fleisch sieht sehr gut aus. 

Falls es mich jemals wieder nach Österreich verschlagen sollte, werde ich dort mal hin müssen.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Den besten Döner gibts in Ratingen West. Sage ich als 2-fach selbsternannter Dönerexpertenprofifachmannprofessorenverkosterfeinschmecker.



Wie lange hat die Studium dafür gedauert 


Naja hab mir wieder kaltes Yogurtsuppe mit Mais gegönnt, kein lust auf warmes.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

Bei uns gibts reichlich Salat und kaum was warmes^^
Hier kommen doch einige aus Wien, geht doch mal bitte testen für uns, mMn einer der besten Döner die ich je gesehen habe, vor allem hier in Europa.
Bin mir sehr sicher, dass der abnormal gut sein muss, angefangen vom Feuer/Fleischquali usw. Wenn ich aus Wien kommen würde, wäre ich bestimmt 3-4 mal die Woche locker da^^
Ich mache mir jetzt mal ein kaltes Glas Ayran, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mobile Klimaanlage EEK A 4in1-Geraet Klimageraet Klima 9000BTU R290 2,6kW  | eBay
> 
> Gab's gestern für 237€. Ich hab vor 1-2 Monaten 300€ bezahlt und dachte es wäre ein Schnäppchen, weil bei Amazon 350€ verlangt wurden. Leidet nicht und zahlt die verdammten 250€. Die paar Pennys sind nicht wichtiger als euer Wohlbefinden und Gesundheit.  Unter Volllast verbraucht das Teil im Schnitt ca 800W. ( Hab's gemessen)
> Es wird so kalt, dass du direkt davor nicht stehen kannst über einen längeren Zeitraum, max 30 Sekunden dann gehst du weg
> ...


Wir brauchen keinen Klimaanlage.
In der Wohnung geht´s ja bei uns. 
Draussen das stört mich. Weil man da nichts richtig machen kann.
Ausser ins Wasser zu gehen.

Bei uns zieht ein Gewitter auf. Es wird schon kühler draussen.

Ich habe nur die Befürchtung das es morgen dann umso schwüler wird.


Edit: Aber der Wind ist jetzt richtig angenehm. Wieder alles aufgerissen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. August 2020)

Gehe gleich in den Wald. Ist dort kühler als in der Stadt.

Essen war heut Parmigiana di melanzane. Auf Kohlenhydrate wird größtenteils verzichtet: Kein Brot, Pasta, Reis, Kartoffeln. Sorgt alles dafür, dass man noch mehr schwitzt. Gibts grad nur nach dem Sport.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Studium dafür gedauert


Gibts nach dem Besuch von 50 verschiedenen Dönerbuden.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der beste Döner der Welt - YouTube
> Noch Fragen?^^


Cool! Wenn die wirklich alles selber machen: Respekt!


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mobile Klimaanlage EEK A 4in1-Geraet Klimageraet Klima 9000BTU R290 2,6kW  | eBay
> 
> Gab's gestern für 237€. Ich hab vor 1-2 Monaten 300€ bezahlt und dachte es wäre ein Schnäppchen, weil bei Amazon 350€ verlangt wurden. Leidet nicht und zahlt die verdammten 250€. Die paar Pennys sind nicht wichtiger als euer Wohlbefinden und Gesundheit.  Unter Volllast verbraucht das Teil im Schnitt ca 800W. ( Hab's gemessen)
> Es wird so kalt, dass du direkt davor nicht stehen kannst über einen längeren Zeitraum, max 30 Sekunden dann gehst du weg
> ...



Ich hab nur einen Holzfächer


----------



## FetterKasten (9. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut Mal auf YouTube nach Klimaanlage 2 Schlauch-System. Kauft euch 2 Schläuche pro 5-10m dann könnt ihr mehrere Räume kühlen. Man muss nicht unbedingt eine Wanddurchführung machen, auch dazu gibt es geile Lösungen fürs Fenster mit Plexiglas etc. Kommt mal endlich zur Klima Modding Szene
> Black, ja die Schläuche nerven und ja auch die Lautstärke dieser Teile, aber neben dem abf.ck den du durch diese Affenhitze bekommst, sind Lautstärke, Schläuche Piep egal, ich würde mir die Schläuche auch um den Hals hängen,solange es kühler ist
> 
> Was mega viel bringt sind auch die Sonnenschutz Folien, kosten nicht viel und lohnen sehr, wenn ihr die außen am Fenster dran macht (bloß nicht innen dran machen)



Eh ich mir solchen totalen verschwenderischen Schrott kaufen würde, dann eine richtige inverter Split Klimaanlage.
Gibts auch schon gute Geräte von zb. Mitsubishi für 600 Euro. Muss man halt noch einbauen (lassen).

Wenn das in ner Mietwohnung nicht möglich ist, dann zb. sowas:
https://www.amazon.de/Krone-Ulisse-...obile+split+klimaanlage&qid=1597007349&sr=8-6

Und genau, statt ewig zu jammern, wird man sich auch mal sowas leisten können.
Gibts bestimmt auch günstiger.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. August 2020)

Klar ich kauf mal eben ein Gerät für 1600 €. Ich hab es ja.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar ich kauf mal eben ein Gerät für 1600 €. Ich hab es ja.



Davon kaufen sich manche hier Grafikkarten.
Aber da sind plötzlich alle arm.
ja klar

Den Mehrverbrauch an Strom von den Schrottgeräten können sich komischerweise auch alle leisten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar ich kauf mal eben ein Gerät für 1600 €. Ich hab es ja.


Ich kaufte mir vor zwanzig Jahren ein mobiles Klimageräte und das arme hat inzwischen viele tausend Stunden gelaufen, meistens in Büros ohne Klimaanlage. Meines hat damals irgendwas um 400 DM gekostet. Legt man 1600,-€ oder sagen wir 800,-€ für ein Splitgerät auf 20 Jahre um, ist das nicht teuer, man ist dann bei 40,-€ pro Jahr. Da liegen je nach Nutzungsdauer, die Stromkosten fühlbar höher. Und dann lieber ein Gerät, das auch funktioniert.


----------



## Slezer (10. August 2020)

Macht Sinn das eine Klimaanlage in Büros ohne Klimaanlage läuft


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann und könnte mich nicht daran gewöhnen. Da ich u.a. auch keine Schilddrüse mehr habe und einige Medikamente nehme (nicht nur Schilddrüse).
> Ich habe Wasser in den Füßen und kann keine normalen Schuhe mehr anziehen. Laufe zu Hause barfuß. Und nehme schon Entwässerungstabletten.
> Morgen früh habe ich einen Termin beim Kardiologen und lasse mich da nochmal richtig durchchecken.
> Aber denke das es von einen bestimmten Medikament kommt. Das zusammen mit der Wärme.
> Weil im Winter und Frühjahr sind die Füße immer normal.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, da ich mittlerweile auch Gesundheitliche Probleme habe und nicht mehr so fit wie vor 18 Jahren als ich dort war bin. In meinem Fall hat es aber was mit einem schweren Verkehrsunfall im Jahr 2010 was zu tun.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Eh ich mir solchen totalen verschwenderischen Schrott kaufen würde, dann eine richtige inverter Split Klimaanlage.
> Gibts auch schon gute Geräte von zb. Mitsubishi für 600 Euro. Muss man halt noch einbauen (lassen).
> 
> Wenn das in ner Mietwohnung nicht möglich ist, dann zb. sowas:
> ...



Also ich bin zufrieden mit der günstigen Lösung. Für die paar richtigen Hitzetage hier ist das mehr als genug.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Mit dem Lüfter mit Wasserkühlung war es auch besser als mit einem reinem Ventilator. Natürlich nicht mit einer Klimaanlage vergleichbar, aber dennoch kühlt die Luft mit Wasser nochmals 1-2 Grad kühler(im Luftstrom).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerät zeigt mir die Temperatur der ausströmende Luft an.
Wenn das Gerät aus ist zeigt es auch die aktuelle Raumtemperatur an.

Habe vor ca. 10min ein neuen Kühlakkus rein gesetzt und die Temperatur hat sich von 24°C auf 23°C geändert. Das Wasser wird aber noch etwas Zeit brauchen bis es weiter abgekühlt ist. Aber viel wird da nicht mehr dabei raus kommen. Mit etwas Glück vielleicht noch 1 Grad niedriger. Aber dazu müsste ich oft die Kühlakkus auswechseln.

Wir haben leider noch restliche Wärme von gestern Abend obwohl wir Nachts die Fenster gekippt hatten und heute morgen um 6:00 Uhr schon angefangen haben gut zu lüften. Gestern Abend wurde es ja etwas kühler, da es bei uns etwas Gewitter und Regen gab.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

Tust hoffentlich noch Eiswürfel ins Wasser.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Habe vier Kühlakkus dazu bekommen und habe selbst auch einige da. Eiswürfel habe keine da.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe vier Kühlakkus dazu bekommen und habe selbst auch einige da. Eiswürfel habe keine da.



Hab gehört soll bei solchen Geräten wie du sie hast, auch was helfen, hast du nicht für die Kühltruhe solche Plastikbehälter womit man Eiswürfel machen kann? Kosten doch 2€ oder so.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Kühltruhe nicht, aber eine große Kühlkombination.
Aber bei dem verbrauch wäre es zu kostspielig und auch etwas aufwendig.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. August 2020)

29.1Grad im Wohnzimmer ... und jedes Jahr sage ich mir, kauf keine Klimaanlage weil es wird schon nicht so schlimm ...


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2020)

Wenn würde ich eine Split-Klimaanlage verbauen, aber die ist hier nicht so einfach zu verbauen da ich zur Miete wohne.

Solch eine Mobile Klimaanlage hatte ich bereits und die hat nicht so viel gebracht weil zum einem der Fensterspalt nicht gut abgedichtet werden kann und dann auch sehr laut war. Zudem ist unser Wohnzimmer mit der Küche zusammen und die Klimaanlage hatte selbst mit nur 2 Grad Probleme herunter kühlen zu können.

Das Teil ging dann wieder zurück da es nur Krach gemacht hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. August 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Davon kaufen sich manche hier Grafikkarten.
> Aber da sind plötzlich alle arm.
> ja klar
> 
> Den Mehrverbrauch an Strom von den Schrottgeräten können sich komischerweise auch alle leisten.


Ich kauf keine Karte für 1000 € und mehr.


----------



## Slezer (10. August 2020)

Aber für 900?


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

Hab grad mal die benötigten Teile für einen 2 Schlauch - Umbau für meine mobile Klimaanlage bestellt.
10m Schlauch den ich dann in 2 Teilen werde und somit 5m Spielraum habe (aktueller Schlauch nur 150cm), dadurch habe ich die Option mehrere Räume zu kühlen.
Klimaanlage effizienter nutzen ? TEIL 2 Klimagerät 2 Schlauch System umbauen + Unterdruck entfernen - YouTube


----------



## bschicht86 (11. August 2020)

Ich bin auch kein Freund der (häuslichen) Klimaanlagen. Statt die Ursachen für das wärmer werdende Wetter anzugehen wird damit nur eine Schippe draufgelegt.

Liegt vermutlich daran, dass mein Haus einen bewohnbaren Keller hat, der an 3 Seiten zu 100% in der Erde steckt.  (Die offene Seite liegt Nord/West)
Da hab ich es so oder so schön kühl.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. August 2020)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Freund der (häuslichen) Klimaanlagen. Statt die Ursachen für das wärmer werdende Wetter anzugehen wird damit nur eine Schippe draufgelegt.
> 
> Liegt vermutlich daran, dass mein Haus einen bewohnbaren Keller hat, der an 3 Seiten zu 100% in der Erde steckt.  (Die offene Seite liegt Nord/West)
> Da hab ich es so oder so schön kühl.




Stimmt alles, leider trifft das auf meine Wohnung nicht zu. Hab so ein Klimakiller hier stehen, bin aber seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr in einem Flieger gesessen. Alles relativ und hier relativ kühl.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2020)

Wäre es jetzt nicht schön in Norwegen zu leben, oder gleich am Nordpol?^^


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich daran, dass mein Haus einen bewohnbaren Keller hat, der an 3 Seiten zu 100% in der Erde steckt.  (Die offene Seite liegt Nord/West)
> Da hab ich es so oder so schön kühl.


Ja. Kühler als im Keller geht´s nicht.


Topic: Noch 2 Tage und dann soll endlich Abkühlung kommen.

Allerdings, wenn ich bei Googel Wetter gucke, nur minimal. Gucke ich bei "Wetter.com" steht da mehr.
Vielleicht mal noch bei einen dritten Wetterdienst nachgucken.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2020)

Hab mir mal den 40er Tischventi bestellt, bei 9.60€ macht man nix falsch, vllt auch was für euch Standventilator mit 40 cm Durchmesser fuer 14,62 Euro / Es gibt noch aktuell andere Online-Angebote [Globus Baumarkt - Im Markt Reservieren] - mydealz.de
Könnt Online bestellen, Versandkostenfrei. Ihr müsst euch da nicht registrieren zwingend, reicht wenn ihr die email angibt wegen dem Newsletter und dem 5€ Gutschein welchen ihr 10 Sekunden danach per mail bekommt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wäre es jetzt nicht schön in Norwegen zu leben, oder gleich am Nordpol?^^


In Norwegen wirds im Sommer nicht dunkel und im Winter nicht hell. Das ist noch schlimmer als hohe Temperaturen. 

Bei uns ist grad n Gewitter, aber es kühlt nicht wirklich ab. Regen war auch kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2020)

Bei uns hat es gegen 21:30 Uhr nur etwas geregnet und dann ging die Temperatur von 28,5 Grad auf 27 Grad runter. Zwei Stunden zuvor war es bereits bewölkt, dennoch hatten wir noch 30°C. Habe jetzt nicht gemessen, aber momentan müssten es an die 26°C sein und es ist kühler als in der Wohnung.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

0 Uhr und immer noch 25 Grad draussen. Genauso wie drinne.
Da kann man nur mit Ventilator schlafen.


----------



## pedi (12. August 2020)

hier hats draussen 20 grad und sternenklarer himmel. dunkel ists auch.
drinnen hats 24 grad.
das passt. mit schlafen habe ich null probleme.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. August 2020)

Schlimmste Nacht an die ich mich erinnern kann, draußen nicht unter 23°C abgekühlt, drinnen auch jetzt um 6 Uhr Morgens 27°C trotz lüften. Die ganze Nach mitm Ventilator geschlafen und jetzt ne mega Birne...


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2020)

Uns ist es heute Nacht auch so ergangen. Auch wir haben heute morgen noch 27°C in der Bude. Wenigstens regnet es draußen und wir konnten heute morgen mal alles aufsperren.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

Wir lüften auch noch alles durch. Angenehme 21 Grad draussen.
Sobald es 24 Grad sind mache ich wieder zu.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2020)

Wir haben draußen 24°C und drinnen immer noch 27°C,
Wir sind auch momentan so gut wie es geht am lüften.

Köln liegt in der Tiefebene und daher wird es bei uns auch immer relativ warm.
Zumindest hat es heute morgen etwas geregnet.

Unsere Wohnung ist gut isoliert und so ist es schwer die Temperatur raus zu bekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir haben draußen 24°C und drinnen immer noch 27°C,
> Wir sind auch momentan so gut wie es geht am lüften.
> 
> Köln liegt in der Tiefebene und daher wird es bei uns auch immer relativ warm.
> ...



Hatte ich auch, bzw. das war das Hauptproblem in meiner Wohnung in Verbindung mit Fliegengittern an den Fenstern, da bewegt sich kaum noch Luft rein oder raus. Da ich baulich nichts ändern kann, hab ich mir ein Monoblockgerät gekauft, welches erstmal nur einen Abluftschlauch mitbringt. 
Nachteil ist der gewaltige Unterdruck, dadurch strömt Luft von außen unkontrolliert wieder in die Wohnung. Klingt erstmal wenig verlockend, nutze die Klimaanlage aber eh erst abends, wenn die Außentemperaturen schon niedriger sind als in der Wohnung.

So entsteht ein Luftstrom aus einem Anteil normaler Außenluft und klimatisierter Luft. Werde mir noch Lösungen für eine 2 Schlauchmontage ansehen, um das Problem mit dem Unterdruck zu beseitigen. Solang man aber nicht den ganzen Tag darauf angewiesen ist und sich die Abendstunden nur angenehmer machen will ist selbst so eine 1 Schlauch Lösung eine Option.

Natürlich keine Option, wenn draußen konstant 32 °C herrschen würden aber so hat der Unterdruck zum Durchlüften sogar eine nutzbare Funktion (für mich). Wie wenig effizient das ist, ist mir klar, aber es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob man mit 28 °C stehender Luft zu Bett geht oder wenigstens für eine halbe Stunde zum Einschlafen 24 °C mit geringerer Luftfeuchte hat.

Für den Betrieb über den Tag ist der Unterdruck aber problematisch, da Bastel ich mir noch nen Schlauch für Frischluft ran.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. August 2020)

Ich wohne unterm Dach und ich kann den Leuten nur empfehlen die Füsse in kaltes Wasser zu stellen, ist das einzige was hilft. Wenn es schlecht isoliert ist, ist schlafen kaum möglich und Ventilatoren etc. machen garnichts außer warme Luft rumblasen.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, bzw. das war das Hauptproblem in meiner Wohnung in Verbindung mit Fliegengittern an den Fenstern, da bewegt sich kaum noch Luft rein oder raus. Da ich baulich nichts ändern kann, hab ich mir ein Monoblockgerät gekauft, welches erstmal nur einen Abluftschlauch mitbringt.
> Nachteil ist der gewaltige Unterdruck, dadurch strömt Luft von außen unkontrolliert wieder in die Wohnung. Klingt erstmal wenig verlockend, nutze die Klimaanlage aber eh erst abends, wenn die Außentemperaturen schon niedriger sind als in der Wohnung.
> 
> So entsteht ein Luftstrom aus einem Anteil normaler Außenluft und klimatisierter Luft. Werde mir noch Lösungen für eine 2 Schlauchmontage ansehen, um das Problem mit dem Unterdruck zu beseitigen. Solang man aber nicht den ganzen Tag darauf angewiesen ist und sich die Abendstunden nur angenehmer machen will ist selbst so eine 1 Schlauch Lösung eine Option.
> ...



Der Unterdruck ist richtig richtig extrem. Hab versucht mit Handtüchern etc abzudichten wo es nur geht, aber an einigen Stellen am Fenster spürst du richtig wie ein Fön die Warme Luft reinbläst, sprich die Klima kühlt zwar, aber deutlich schlechter bzw ineffektiv, deswegen mal direkt bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mobile Klimaanlage effizienter nutzen &#55356;&#56727; Klimageraet auf 2 Schlauch System umbauen und es wird eiskalt - YouTube

Hatte bis jetzt kb es zu machen. Laut diversen Videos bringt es enorm was. Den Tischventilator habe ich nur gekauft weil der billig war^^
Den 10m Schlauch werde ich halbieren und damit den Umbau machen, 5m pro Schlauch werden reichen um die Mobilität sinnvoller zu nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, bzw. das war das Hauptproblem in meiner Wohnung in Verbindung mit Fliegengittern an den Fenstern, da bewegt sich kaum noch Luft rein oder raus. Da ich baulich nichts ändern kann, hab ich mir ein Monoblockgerät gekauft, welches erstmal nur einen Abluftschlauch mitbringt.
> Nachteil ist der gewaltige Unterdruck, dadurch strömt Luft von außen unkontrolliert wieder in die Wohnung. Klingt erstmal wenig verlockend, nutze die Klimaanlage aber eh erst abends, wenn die Außentemperaturen schon niedriger sind als in der Wohnung.


Sollte bei uns normalerweise auch so sein, denn wir haben Anzüge in der Küche, im Badezimmer und in der kleinen Toilette. Die Türen der zwei Toiletten hatten wir heute Nacht auch komplett auf. Die Lüfter davon laufen 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr.

Zudem haben wir auf einer Seite der Wohnung Luftschlitze an den Fenster mit Lüfter die Luft rein fördern und auf der anderen Seite der Wohnung sind die selben Slitze ohne verbauten Lüfter an den Fenster vorhanden. Es soll so ein Luftzug von einer Seite rein kommen und über die Abzüge und den Luftschlitzen auf der anderen Seite wieder entweichen.

Zumindest Theoretisch.... praktisch bringt es nicht viel... 
Möglich das es ohne noch schlimmer wäre.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2020)

@ Duvar: Das Paprikapulver dient dann als Indikator?  


Hab das halbe Fenster mit Kreppband abgedichtet, die Wohnungstür dicht und dann zieht das Teil die Luft aus der Absaugung im Bad. Ein echter Genuss...

Bin grad noch am überlegen, ob ich mir so eine Plexiglasplatte zuschneiden lasse, alles andere scheint keine echte Lösung zu sein. Die wird dann mit Klettband am Rahmen befestigt und fertig.

Ab dem Moment, wo der 2te Schlauch ins Spiel kommt, ist der Unterdruck ja eh Geschichte, da muss die Plexiglasplatte nicht mal besonders abgedichtet sein.

Ist nur aktuell ein richtig blöder Zeitpunkt, Acrylglas oder Plexiglas zu kaufen. Die Hersteller haben dieses Jahr Rekordumsätze...


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2020)

Ja mit Plexiglas wäre es perfekt, habe ich auch nicht (noch nicht), sondern diesen "Vorhang" welchen man ans Fenster "klebt"  und wo 2 Reißverschlüsse sind wo man den Schlauch rauslässt.
Wie gesagt, da der Unterdruck echt kontraproduktiv ist und die Kühlung beträchtlich beeinträchtigt im negativen Sinne, habe ich mir jetzt den 10m Schlauch bestellt und bei 18€ macht man da nix falsch.
Der Umbau ist ja relativ leicht, einfach ein größeren Karton für den unteren Bereich wo die Luft angesaugt wird um den Kompressor zu kühlen, präparieren und abdichten und dort dann den Schlauch rein und aus dem Fenster wieder raus.
Gibt ja zig Videos dazu, denke wir sollten echt jetzt nicht an den paar Euros sparen, denn da spart man ganz sicher am falschen Ende^^
Hab einen hohen Paprikapulver Verbrauch und der schmeckt besser als vom Discounter und ist auch nicht teuer + ich brauchte wegen dem kostenlosen Versand noch was für 3€^^ (kein Prime aktuell)


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. August 2020)

So vorteilhaft ist das Schlafen im Keller auch nicht. Du kannst zwar gut schlafen, aber sobald du den Keller verlässt,  willst du reflexartig wieder die Treppe runterlaufen. 
Es braucht dann etwas Zeit, bis man sich an die 28° im Arbeitszimmer gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Xzellenz (12. August 2020)

Jungs und Mädels, noch ein paar Tage durchhalten, dann wirds wieder kühler laut Wettervorhersage 
Ich hoffe mal wir sind aus dem Gröbsten raus und Ende August kommt nicht noch eine Welle.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, noch ein paar Tage durchhalten, dann wirds wieder kühler laut Wettervorhersage
> Ich hoffe mal wir sind aus dem Gröbsten raus und Ende August kommt nicht noch eine Welle.




Ja, hab ich auch erst so gesehen, blöd nur, wenn das so nicht passiert... Haben Montag, Dienstag nächste Woche zwar auch Regen angekündigt, die 28°C bleiben aber, wird sich nicht viel anders anfühlen als heute.


----------



## Godslayer666 (12. August 2020)

5. Etage direkt unterm Dach, mit ~ 27° einschlafen mit ~30°+ aufwachen. Yay ich liebe Sommer und Klimaerwärmung. 
Gibt es denn mittlerweile in der Arktis oder Antarktis gutes Inet?


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> 5. Etage direkt unterm Dach, mit ~ 27° einschlafen mit ~30°+ aufwachen. Yay ich liebe Sommer und Klimaerwärmung.
> Gibt es denn mittlerweile in der Arktis oder Antarktis gutes Inet?




Sobald das störende Eis weggeschmolzen ist, sind die Kabel da Ruckzuck gelegt, warte noch 10 Jahre...


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> 5. Etage direkt unterm Dach, mit ~ 27° einschlafen mit ~30°+ aufwachen. Yay ich liebe Sommer und Klimaerwärmung.
> Gibt es denn mittlerweile in der Arktis oder Antarktis gutes Inet?



Hab auch mal vor vielen Jahren ne Dachgeschosswohnung gehabt. Nee Danke, kann mir gestohlen bleiben^^
Nachts nutze ich auch nen Lüfter und hab ne Sprühflasche (Sprühregen modus), damit sprühe ich mich an den heißen Stellen ein und wenn der Wind drauf bläst, dann wirds eisig, machst das paar mal und du bist unterkühlt^^
Oder wir machen es wie die Profi Sportler, stellen uns ne Regentonne iwo hin, am besten ins Bad, dort mal 20kg Eis rein und kaltes Wasser, dann mal reinhüpfen für 5 Minuten^^


----------



## Chibs (12. August 2020)

Bei mir ist eine feste Klimaanlage (Split) dieses Jahr bzw. im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr absolut FIX. Wir hatten in Wien die letzten Sommer absolut irre Hitzephasen (2-3 Wochen über 32 Grad, eine Woche 38-40 Grad) und mir hat eine mobile Klima (DeLonghi) zwei Sommer lang extrem den Arsch gerettet. Ich hab das Fenster abgedichtet wo der Schlauch rausgeht, und draußen riesige Sonnenblocker (sehen aus wie Dinger die man beim Auto drauflegt, silber, damits innen nicht zu heiß wird) angebracht. Ich hab drinnen im Wohnzimmer am Tag 22-23 Grad, und nachts sogar 20-21. Ohne die Klima hätte es locker 28-30 Grad. Also trotz Unterdruck erreiche ich eine sehr gute Abkühlung. Aber die Energieverschwendung einer mobilen will ich auch nicht mehr haben, deswegen Splitanlage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2020)

Nur mal eine Frage in die Runde zur Erinnerung. Wer hatte vor vierzig Jahren hier im Land eine Auto mit Klimaanlage und wer brauchte es im Haus. Das war völlig uinbekannt und erste Klimaanlagen kamen als Zubehör in Oberklasse Fahrzeugen auf den Markt. Hitzefrei gab es zu meiner Schulzeit, wenn um 11:00 25° erreicht waren. Und dann gab es ganz selten frei. Mit der Regel wäre des zur Zeit viele Wochen im Jahr. Soviel zum Thema Klimawandel, und es geht erst los. Jetzt wird auch bei uns das Wasser knapp, noch nicht flächendeckend, aber regional.


----------



## Chibs (12. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur ml eine Frage in die Runde. Wer hatte vor vierzig Jahren hier im Land eine Auto mit Klimaanlage und wer brauchte es im Haus.


Meine Eltern hatten keine Klima im Auto, im Haus war sowas völlig unnötig und weltfremd. Eine Klima kannten wir nur aus dem Griechenland Urlaub, wenn wir auf Kreta, Rhodos oder Kos waren. Heute brauche ich eine Klima zwingend im Auto und im Haus. Das Klima hat sich in Wien so dermaßen rasant verändert, dass wir bald Zustände haben wie in Kalifornien oder Texas, wo nahezu jedes Gebäude klimatisiert sein muss, weil man sonst umfällt.

Wir hatten vor 20 Jahren noch im Sommer maximal 10 Tropennächte, also von Mai bis September. Heute haben wir alleine im Juni (!!!!) schon 13 Tropennächte, fängt schon im Mai an, und Juli/August sind nahezu unerträglich heiß. Wir haben seit Wochen über 30 Grad im Schatten mit viell. 2-3 Tagen Pause, und nachts nie unter 20. Und 2020 war noch "kühl", letzten Jahre waren noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. August 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> 5. Etage direkt unterm Dach, mit ~ 27°  einschlafen mit ~30°+ aufwachen. Yay ich liebe Sommer und  Klimaerwärmung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin im Erdgeschoß, Abends wird hier durchgelüftet und abgekühlt. Aber jetzt schon wieder sind es hier gerade knapp 27°C. Kein wirklich großer Unterschied zu deinem 5. Stock


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin im Erdgeschoß, Abends wird hier durchgelüftet und abgekühlt. Aber jetzt schon wieder sind es hier gerade knapp 27°C. Kein wirklich großer Unterschied zu deinem 5. Stock


Ich vergleiche es hier im Haus immer wieder. Oben Wohnende bekommen etwas mehr Sonne ab, können des Nachts aber besser herunter kühlen. Es gibt fühlbar mehr Wind als in Bodennähe.


----------



## Godslayer666 (12. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sobald das störende Eis weggeschmolzen ist,  sind die Kabel da Ruckzuck gelegt, warte noch 10 Jahre...


Abba... das Eis brauche ich doch zum abkühlen. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab auch mal vor vielen Jahren ne Dachgeschosswohnung gehabt. Nee Danke, kann mir gestohlen bleiben^^
> Nachts nutze ich auch nen Lüfter und hab ne Sprühflasche (Sprühregen modus), damit sprühe ich mich an den heißen Stellen ein und wenn der Wind drauf bläst, dann wirds eisig, machst das paar mal und du bist unterkühlt^^
> Oder wir machen es wie die Profi Sportler, stellen uns ne Regentonne iwo hin, am besten ins Bad, dort mal 20kg Eis rein und kaltes Wasser, dann mal reinhüpfen für 5 Minuten^^


Wenn es draußen "normale" Sommertemperaturen sind, geht es auch hier in der Dachgeschosswohnung, aber bei der Hitze - gerade über nen längeren Zeitraum - wird es dann schon recht unangenehm. Werde auch mal den Tip mit dem Eimer Wasser ausprobieren. Ventilator läuft hier eh schon 24/7 + Handtuch aus der Gefriertruhe was ich dann in den Nacken lege.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin im Erdgeschoß, Abends wird hier durchgelüftet und abgekühlt. Aber jetzt schon wieder sind es hier gerade knapp 27°C. Kein wirklich großer Unterschied zu deinem 5. Stock



Kenn ich, hab ne Straße vorm Haus, natürlich schwarzer Asphalt, gegenüber 2 Backsteingebäude, aktuell 32°C Außentemperatur und die Luft steht. Am heftigsten ist aber die Luftfeuchte, die Temperaturen steckt man eigentlich noch weg aber zusammen keine Chance.

Heute Nacht 0.00 Uhr, 22°C und 80% ! Luftfeuchte. Spitze war heut morgen um 5 Uhr bei 19°C und 91% Luftfeuchte. 

Da ist Sense, auch mit feuchten Harntüchern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. August 2020)

Ja, heute ist Dauerschwitzen angesagt. Wollte eigtl. noch ne kleine Radtour machen, aber irgendwie überwinde ich mich bisher nicht.


----------



## Chibs (12. August 2020)

32°C+ hier, aber seit 1 Woche und auch mal 34/35 dabei. Mir war sogar der ~25m Gang zum Pool zu heiß  aber ich habs natürlich trotzdem gemacht, gibt nichts besseres als bei guter Musik mit einem kühlen Bier im Pool zu chillen, während es langsam Abend wird (und kühler). Nachteil: Finger und Zehen total verschrumpelt nach über 1 Stunde im Wasser, aber is mir wurst


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. August 2020)

Mensch, ist die Luft hier im Wald angenehm. Das ist ja n richtiges Erlebnis.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

Geil es regnet!  Und die Abkühlung merkt man sofort.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. August 2020)

Letzter ü30-Tag heute (voraussichtlich).
Waren jetzt fast eine Woche lang um die 35°. Nachts leider keine u20°.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

Hier nicht, keine Sonne.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Heute ist es nicht mehr ganz so warm. Heute Nachmittag kommen wohl auch die ersten Gewitter.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2020)

Gestern Klimaanlage umgebaut auf 2-Schlauchsystem. Der Schlauch den ich bestellt habe wird so heiß, dass man echt schon am Limit ist wenn man den anfasst, denke so 60-65°C. Richtige Heizung 5m lang wenn ich das Teil voll ausfahre^^


----------



## Chibs (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute ist es nicht mehr ganz so warm. Heute Nachmittag kommen wohl auch die ersten Gewitter.


Bei uns erst morgen, aber dafür bis Ende August keine große Hitze mehr laut wetter com (angeblich - Vorhersagen die weiter als ein paar Tage reichen kann man beim Wetter eh nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2020)

So sehr ich mich auf die Regen-/Gewitterbedingte Abkühlung freue - wie zur Hölle soll ich mich denn dafür bei den immer noch recht hohen Temperaturen anziehen? Also für meinen 10-Kilometer-Fahrrad-Arbeitsweg...

Bei immer noch ü25° dürfte es dann auch unglaublich schwül und drückend werden...


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So sehr ich mich auf die Regen-/Gewitterbedingte Abkühlung freue - wie zur Hölle soll ich mich denn dafür bei den immer noch recht hohen Temperaturen anziehen? Also für meinen 10-Kilometer-Fahrrad-Arbeitsweg...
> 
> Bei immer noch ü25° dürfte es dann auch unglaublich schwül und drückend werden...


Badehose. In den Rucksack dann ein T-Shirt, das du auf der Arbeit anziehst.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. August 2020)

Heute ist es schon deutlich angenehmer. Aktuell bei mir draussen 23 °C, im Zimmer noch 25,4°C das darf gerne noch etwas runter gehen.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch erst so gesehen, blöd nur, wenn das so nicht passiert... Haben Montag, Dienstag nächste Woche zwar auch Regen angekündigt, die 28°C bleiben aber, wird sich nicht viel anders anfühlen als heute.



Heute ist bei uns der letzte Tag mit über 30°C. Danach wirds auf alle Fälle kühler. Wohne selbst im 3.OG und im Treppenhaus merkt man das schon, dass es nach dem 2.OG wärmer wird. Beim nächsten Umzug gehts maximal ins 2.OG! Obwohl da eigentlich auch viel die Isolierung ausmacht. In meiner alten Wohnung, im 1.OG war es im Sommer so heiß wie in der Sauna und im Winter so kalt wie in der Arktis. Lag nur an der Isolierung. Generell nimmt die Hitzewelle jetzt deutschlandweit langsam ab habe ich das Gefühl. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied, ob es bspw. 36°C oder 28°C sind. 

Und zum Thema Klimawandel: 
Der Juni dieses Jahr war durchschnittlich um einiges kühler als die restlichen Jahre. Solche Hitzewellen sind im Sommer normal. 2006 bin ich bspw. umgezogen und es war einfach nur brutal heiß. Das war im Juni/Juli und auch für mehrere Wochen. Temperaturen lagen auch über 30°C. Wir lagen uns eine Zeit lang ständig in den Haaren, weil das Wetter und der Stress einen so aggressiv machte. Außerdem sind die Wetteraufzeichnungen seit Ende des 19.Jahrhunderts im Vergleich zur Menschheitsgeschichte nicht repräsentativ. Vor 2000 Jahren haben die Römer in Großbritannien Wein angebaut. Es gab auch mehre Kältephasen, wie die kleine Eiszeit vom 15. bis 19. Jahrhundert. Der Mensch hat selbst mit CO2 so einen minimalen Effekt auf das Klima. Die ganzen Modelle basieren alle auf falschen Annahmen und Rechnungen. Spätestens seit Climate Gate müsste doch eigentlich jedem Trottel klar sein, dass wir alle einem großen Schwindel aufgesessen sind. Es geht in der Wissenschaft heutzutage nur noch um Finanzierung der eigenen Pfründe. Wirkliche Forschung ist doch schon lange in den Hintergrund gerückt. Ich habe mal vor ca. 8 Jahren mit einem emeritierten Klimawissenschaftler über dieses Thema gesprochen und er hat mir genau das bestätigt. Welche Motivation soll er damals gehabt haben mich zu belügen? Und alt und verkalkt war er sicherlich auch nicht. Dazu kommen Interessen von bestimmten Branchen und Konzernen die eine große Rolle spielen. Ich möchte nicht in Abrede stellen, dass einige Wirtschaftszweige die Umwelt schädigen und zerstören, aber das Klima beeinflussen? Der Mensch ist ein Furz in der Erdgeschichte. Selbst einen weltweiten Atomkrieg würde die Erde locker wegstecken, mit tausenden Jahren der Regeneration natürlich. Wir sind einfach mal gar nichts. Je eher man sich mit dem Gedanken anfreundet, desto besser. In ihrem Hochmut und ihrer Arroganz denken einige Menschen sie seien Gott ebenbürtig. Das ist eine ganz fatale Denkweise und wird nur zur eigenen Vernichtung führen. Das hat bisher die Geschichte immer ohne Ausnahme bewiesen. Hinzu kommt, dass Klimaregeln anscheinend nur für "Normalsterbliche" gelten. Die Politiker sind davon ausgenommen. Jeder fährt noch mit seiner fetten Karosse durch die Gegend, fliegt im Privatjet zur irgendwelchen Treffen und und und. Wie kann man denn so blind sein und das nicht sehen? Beschäftigt euch mal mit Agenda 2030 der UN. Wer nicht ganz verschattet in der Birne ist, der versteht auch worum es da geht...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Klimawandel:



Ernsthaft? Du leugnest den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandeln?
Ich kann nicht begreifen, wieso es noch menschen gibt, die das tatsächlich leugnen?
Klar, es gibt immer irgendwelche Spinner, die grundsätzlich gegen alles sind und die Wissenschaft für Idiotie halten.
Aber ein Mensch, der einen gesunden Verstand besitzt und logisch denken kann, muss doch erkennen, dass das, was der Mensch seit vielen Jahrzehnten macht, Einfluss auf das Klima der Erde haben muss -- so engstirnig kann man doch nicht sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. August 2020)

Keine Ahnung warum man in solchen Diskussionen immer mit sowas anfangen muss... und ich kann nicht verstehen warum jeder der nicht an den menschengemachten Klimawandel glaubt automatisch ein Idiot ist, lasst doch mal die Leute in Ruhe und ihre eigene Meinung haben. Ist mittlerweile schrecklich diese Meta Gesellschaft die jedem seine Meinung aufdrücken will - sei es nun Wissenschaftlich belegt oder nicht. Mir ist das völlig egal ob mein Nachbar, Freund oder Bekannter an den Klimawandel, Chemtrails, Echsenherrscher glaubt oder den Holocaust ablehnt solang er mich damit in Ruhe lässt und ich ab un zu mit der Person ein Kühles aufmachen und im Garten bisschen Grillen kann.

Bei mir fängt es auf jeden Fall gerade an zu Regnen wie aus Eimern, kühlt gerade richtig angenehm auf 23°C runter.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. August 2020)

Hier (Düsseldorf) is heut wieder sehr warm. Wenn die Sonne durchgehend knallt, merkste auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 29° oder 34°.


----------



## fipS09 (14. August 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum man in solchen Diskussionen immer mit sowas anfangen muss... *und ich kann nicht verstehen warum jeder der nicht an den menschengemachten Klimawandel glaubt automatisch ein Idiot ist, lasst doch mal die Leute in Ruhe und ihre eigene Meinung haben.* [...] *solang er mich damit in Ruhe lässt* und ich ab un zu mit der Person ein Kühles aufmachen und im Garten bisschen Grillen kann.



Genau das tut er doch nicht. Wer sowas in ein öffentliches Forum schreibt möchte offensichtlich auch eine Reaktion.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. August 2020)

Das Wetter heute ist schlimmer als die letzten Tage. Wir haben zwar nur 26,2 °C draußen im Zimmer 25,0 °C aber ich schwitze wie auf Arbeit...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2020)

Hier heute etwas Regen.


----------



## Chibs (14. August 2020)

Mit anderen Worten: wir sehen Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Das kühlende Licht des Septembers!


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Genau das tut er doch nicht. Wer sowas in ein öffentliches Forum schreibt möchte offensichtlich auch eine Reaktion.



Einen Vegetarier / Veganer erkennst du daran das er jedem erklären will wie toll doch die Lebensweise ist... leben und leben lassen, einfach nicht drauf eingehen bringt sowieso nichts.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. August 2020)

Die Wettervorhersage ändert sich grad im Minutentakt. Für heute war vor 2 Tagen noch viel Regen angekündigt.
Sollten es am So wirklich nzr 22° werden, wäre das fein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. August 2020)

Die Wettervorhersagen kannste komplett knicken, bei mir waren heute bis zu 30°C wolkenlos gemeldet, gerade sind es 21°C bei andauerendem Regen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2020)

Hier ist seit 5 Tagen "Heute Sonne und Morgen Regen".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2020)

R E G E N, R E E E G E N




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute nacht habe ich die Stadtwohnung nur auf 28,3°C herunter "gekühlt" bekommen und das kleine Mobile Klimageräte schafft es tagsüber nur, die Temperatur im Raum zu halten. Ich setze auf den Regen, ansonsten bin ich tooooot.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2020)

Oh man, wegen der Hitze haben wir die letzen Tagen die Terrassentür oft offen stehen. Wir wohnen aber im Erdgeschoss und vor unserer Terrasse befindet sich auch ein kleiner Garten und auf der anderen Seite sehr viel Grünanlagen mit kleine Spielplätze.  Um morgens die warme Luft die sich über Nacht bei uns anstaut raus zu bekommen lüften wir morgens bereits sehr früh.

User zwei kleine Hunde befanden sich zuvor noch mit mir im Schlafzimmer und witterten was aus dem Flur aus. Liefen dann aufgeregt durchs Wohnzimmer bis in die Küche und dann bemerkte meine Tochter schon dass das ganze gegen einer kleinen Maus gerichtet war die durch die offene Terrassentür zuvor rein kam.  Wir wohnen aber schon seit 9 Jahren hier und heute war auch das erste mal das eine Maus rein kam.

EDIT:

Habe das ganze mal etwas abgekürzt da es schon  ins OT geht.
Ende der Geschichte ist das wir es unseren Hunden zu verdanken haben das wir die Maus wieder raus bekommen haben. Leider hat einer der Hunde die Maus am ende doch noch erwischt.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Hier hat es gestern Nacht richtig gewittert und geregnet.
Heute am frühen Abend auch.
Angenehme 20 Grad. Besser geht s nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage ändert sich grad im Minutentakt. Für heute war vor 2 Tagen noch viel Regen angekündigt.
> Sollten es am So wirklich nzr 22° werden, wäre das fein.


So, jetzt sind 5 Stunden seit dem Beitrag vergangen.

Aus 22° am Sonntag wurden mittlerweile 31°. 



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersagen kannste komplett knicken, bei mir waren heute bis zu 30°C wolkenlos gemeldet, gerade sind es 21°C bei andauerendem Regen.


Jupp.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2020)

Hier hat es endlich auch mal ordentlich geregnet.


----------



## pedi (14. August 2020)

IICARUS,
deine hunde sind schlecht erzogen.
auch mäuse haben recht auf leben, und ihren platz in der natur.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Das ist der Jagdtrieb. Bei Katzen ganz normal und von den meisten Menschen erwünscht. Ausser bei Vögeln.
Aber ich finde auch das sie ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Wie fast jedes Lebewesen auf diesen Planeten.
Ja fast, weil bestimmte Organismen braucht es einfach nicht.  Gefährliche Keime und Parasiten z.B.

Ich hatte mal Wüstenrennmäuse. Die sind echt cool.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> IICARUS,
> deine hunde sind schlecht erzogen.
> auch mäuse haben recht auf leben, und ihren platz in der natur.


Das liegt in der Natur dieser Rasse.


> Der Yorkshire Terrier wurde zur Jagd von Mäusen, Ratten und Kaninchen gezüchtet, Aufgaben, die ihm Mut und Willen abverlangten.


Yorkshire Terrier - hundemagazin.net

Du kannst Terrier nicht wie andere Hunde erziehen und das Ganze erweißt sich etwas schwieriger und langwieriger. Die können manchmal ganz schön Dickköpfig sein, aber dafür sind sie sehr liebevoll, sehr anhänglich und immer auf der Hut. Ganz davon abgesehen will keiner Mäuse in der Wohnung haben. Daher war mir das verhalten unserer Hunde erwünscht, denn sonst hätten wir sie nicht so einfach wieder raus bekommen!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. August 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> IICARUS,
> deine hunde sind schlecht erzogen.
> auch mäuse haben recht auf leben, und ihren platz in der natur.



Und in der Natur würden sie auch von diversen Raubtieren, ob geflügelter, vierbeiniger oder gar beinloser Art gejagt und erlegt werden. Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument.
Ob ein Hund nun schlecht erzogen ist, wenn man ihn nicht vom Jagen abhalten kann, ist vermutlich eine andere Frage. Aber dafür bin ich kein Experte, ich habe es ja eher mit den Vierbeinern, für deren Verehrung das Internet geschaffen wurde


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ob ein Hund nun schlecht erzogen ist, wenn man ihn nicht vom Jagen abhalten kann, ist vermutlich eine andere Frage.


Die Maus befand sich zunächst in unser Küche und daher war die Jagt auf ihr auch von mir erwünscht. 

Bisher waren aber Mäuse im Garten oder auf der Terrasse so flink das unsere Hunde sie vertrieben haben. Daher hatte ich auch nicht damit gerechnet das sie doch von einem unserer Hunde erwischt werden würde. Sie sollte auch möglichst aus der Wohnung und Terrasse vertrieben werden, daher wurden die Hunde auch nicht zurück gehalten. 

Die Terrassentür einfach mal alleine offen stehen zu lassen ist daher bei uns bei den Temperaturen was wir zur Zeit haben immer etwas bedenklich. Zur Zeit(2:30 Uhr) haben wir 28,5°C in der Wohnung und draußen ist es schön kühl. Wir können über Nacht aber nur kippen und die Balkontür dazu nicht mal ein paar Stunden offen stehen lassen. Daher sitze ich momentan auch vor dem Rechner da ich bei dieser Bullenhitze nicht schlafen kann. Daher stand ja gestern früh die Balkontür auf, weil es die letzte Nacht nicht besser war.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist der Jagdtrieb. Bei Katzen ganz normal und von den meisten Menschen erwünscht. Ausser bei Vögeln.
> Aber ich finde auch das sie ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Wie fast jedes Lebewesen auf diesen Planeten.
> Ja fast, weil bestimmte Organismen braucht es einfach nicht.  Gefährliche Keime und Parasiten z.B.



Es gibt unzählige parasitäre Lebewesen und die Evolution kümmert sich ja nicht darum, ob du etwas gut oder schlecht findest. 
Man stelle sich vor, es gäbe keine Schlupfwespen.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt unzählige parasitäre Lebewesen und die Evolution kümmert sich ja nicht darum, ob du etwas gut oder schlecht findest.


Mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen.
Vor allem, weil wir schon im Naturwissenschafts-Thread darüber diskutiert haben, wo du meintest, die Natur bräuchte z.B. keine Eisbären.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen.
> Vor allem, weil wir schon im Naturwissenschafts-Thread darüber diskutiert haben, wo du meintest, die Natur bräuchte z.B. keine Eisbären.



Ich hab gesagt, dass der Mensch keine Eisbären braucht. 
Es gibt eine Menge bedrohter Arten, die aber keine Lobby haben, aus dem Grund, weil sie nicht niedlich genug sind.
Schau dir die Karettschildkröte an. Ein wunderschönes Tier.  Hoffentlich können wir sie retten, denn sie ist -- im Gegensatz zum Eisbär  -- sehr nützlich und vertilgt Schwämme.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass der Mensch keine Eisbären braucht.


Ich meinte das ja auch aus Sicht des Menschen. Oder brauchst du einen Bandwurm?


> Es gibt eine Menge bedrohter Arten, die aber keine Lobby haben, aus dem Grund, weil sie nicht niedlich genug sind.


Das weiß ich.


> Schau dir die Karettschildkröte an. Ein wunderschönes Tier.  Hoffentlich können wir sie retten, denn sie ist -- im Gegensatz zum Eisbär  -- sehr nützlich und vertilgt Schwämme.


Der Eisbär trägt auch seinen Teil zum natürlichen Gleichgewicht bei. Indem er alte und kranke Tiere frisst. Oder Kadaver.

Und du kannst auch mal umgekehrt fragen: Brauchen die Tiere den Menschen? Braucht die Natur den Menschen?

Die einzigen Tiere die den Menschen brauchen sind wohl eben die Parasiten.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Nö, Tiere passen sich an.
Oder sterben eben aus. Schau dir die Kleidermotte an. Daran kann man Evolution erkennen. Also für alle, die daran nicht glauben. 
Ich finde Evolution jedenfalls spannend. 
Man denke nur an die Frauen. Die haben Brüste. 
Also immer, nicht nur, wenn sie sie brauchen sondern sie müssen sie ihr ganzen Leben mit sich herum tragen mit allen Nachteilen wie Rückenprobleme oder Krebs.
Und sie sind nur deswegen da, damit der Mann drauf klotzen kann. Macht er das aber, ist es auch wieder nicht richtig. 
Evolution ist schon komisch.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, Tiere passen sich an.
> Oder sterben eben aus. Schau dir die Kleidermotte an. Daran kann man Evolution erkennen. Also für alle, die daran nicht glauben.


Das Einzige Lebewesen was alles aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen kann ist der Mensch.



> Ich finde Evolution jedenfalls spannend.


Finde ich auch.




> Also immer, nicht nur, wenn sie sie brauchen sondern sie müssen sie ihr ganzen Leben mit sich herum tragen mit allen Nachteilen wie Rückenprobleme oder Krebs.
> Und sie sind nur deswegen da, damit der Mann drauf klotzen kann. Macht er das aber, ist es auch wieder nicht richtig.
> Evolution ist schon komisch.


Als Mann sollte man froh sein das es sie gibt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. August 2020)

Heutzutage haben die meisten Männer auch Brüste. Müssen nur in den Spiegel schauen. 

Später fahre ich an den See. Mal schauen, ob das Gewitter mich trifft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Einzige Lebewesen was alles aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen kann ist der Mensch.


Da unterschätzt Du die Biosphäre. Denk allene daran zurück, als das ersten Plankton entstand, und dieses mit seiner Ausscheidungen aus Sauerstoff ein Massensterben anrichtete. Auch andere Tiere, sobald sie dominant werden, können das Gesicht der Erde ändern. Der Mensch ist aber mächtig wie kein Tier zuvor.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Heutzutage haben die meisten Männer auch Brüste. Müssen nur in den Spiegel schauen.


Das kommt vom vielen Bier trinken. Da drin sind ja weibliche Hormone.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da unterschätzt Du die Biosphäre. Denk allene daran zurück, als das ersten Plankton entstand, und dieses mit seiner Ausscheidungen aus Sauerstoff ein Massensterben anrichtete. Auch andere Tiere, sobald sie dominant werden, können das Gesicht der Erde ändern. Der Mensch ist aber mächtig wie kein Tier zuvor.



Das Plankton wusste aber nicht, was es da anrichtet. Dem Menschen ist es sehr bewusst, was er macht. Und obwohl es ihn selbst schadet, macht er unbeirrt weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Menschen ist es sehr bewusst, was er macht.


Das beweifel ich ....


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das beweifel ich ....



Ich nicht. Wer sich Dinge wie "die Chinesen waren es" ausdenkt, weiß genau, was er macht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. August 2020)

Es regnet! Genial.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Wer sich Dinge wie "die Chinesen waren es" ausdenkt, weiß genau, was er macht.


Phrasendresser ....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. August 2020)

Also ich spiele Tagsüber kaum noch (wenn ich frei habe), nur noch abends, geht es euch auch so?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. August 2020)

Ist bei mir auch so, die Bude konnte zwar die letzten 2 Tage gut abkühlen und ich habe angenehme 24°C innen, aber sobald die Maschine angeht heizt sich das kleine Zimmer in einer Stunde wieder auf über 28°C. Computer geht heute erst um 21 Uhr an schätz ich dann sollten draußen auch 24-25°C erreicht sein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. August 2020)

Ich hatte gehört ab Freitag kühler aber ich muss mir angewöhnen auch hinzuhören WO ...


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10421782 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich spiele Tagsüber kaum noch (wenn ich frei habe), nur noch abends, geht es euch auch so?


Ich spiele im Moment gar nicht. Seit 2-3 Wochen.
Wenn es kühler bleibt dann aber wieder.

Morgen wirds nochmal 30 Grad. Aber Montag zum Glück wieder kühler und dann wohl die ganze nächste Woche. Maximal 25 Grad.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Ich mache jetzt zwei Wochen Praktikum im Kühlhaus. Hehehehe


----------



## Chibs (15. August 2020)

Angeblich bis Ende August nur mehr einen Tag 30°C, der Rest 22-29
der Herbst kann kommen (beste Zockerzeit mit Winter)


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. August 2020)

Ich habe bis eben TW Troy gespielt.
Wenn man das Fenster komplett öffnet, heizt sich der Raum nicht auf. Leider sind diese Zeiten innerhalb der Woche nicht möglich. 

Jetzt schön schlafen, damit ich vom letzten Sommertag nichts habe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. August 2020)

Ach weg mit Sommertagen bin seit Jahren mit dem Sommer durch, wegen mir könnte es eine weltweite Erkaltung geben, zieh ich halt ne Jacke an.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2020)

Hab auch die Faxen dicke. Max 24 Grad im Sommer wurde mit reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab auch die Faxen dicke. Max 24 Grad im Sommer wurde mit reichen.


Das geht jetzt erst los. Ich habe gerade die Statistiken zu heißen Sommertagen vor mir liegen, Quelle ist die aktuelle Spektrum der Wissenschaft.
Deutschland im Klimawandel &#8211; Spektrum der Wissenschaft 9/2020 - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Und da geht es unter anderem um Tage mit über 30°C, Da sich der Mittelwert verschiebt und die Durchschnittstemperaturen steigen, steigen damit auch die Tage mit Höchstwerten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild, im Heft merklich schärfer, das ist nur die frei verfügbare Vorabanzeige, erkennt man die Tage mit Temperaturen über 30°C. Waren es in den 60er Jahren (ganz links) zu meiner Kindheit noch durchschnittlich 3 Tage, sind es aktuell eher gegen 10 heiße Tage pro Jahr. Tendenz steigend.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild, im Heft merklich schärfer, das ist nur die frei verfügbare Vorabanzeige, erkennt man die Tage mit Temperaturen über 30°C. Waren es in den 60er Jahren (ganz links) zu meiner Kindheit noch durchschnittlich 3 Tage, sind es aktuell eher gegen 10 heiße Tage pro Jahr. Tendenz steigend.


Und dann gibt es immer noch reichlich Idioten, die meinen, der Mensch hätte damit nichts zun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es immer noch reichlich Idioten, die meinen, der Mensch hätte damit nichts zun.


Schau in den Spiegel und versuche zu addieren, was Du im Jahr an Energie verbrauchst, Zwischen einen sehr bedacht lebenden menschen in Deutschland und einen üblichen nicht bedachten liegt auch nur der Faktor zwei, weiul zuviel Energie, z.B. für Landwirtschaftliche Produkte, kaum zu beeinflussen sind. Den wenigsten ist klar, was es bedeutet, CO2 neutral zu leben und welche Einschränkungen das mit sich bringt. Das man bem,üht ist, mag ein Vorteil sein, abes es reicht nicht. Wie reagiere ich z.B. auf den Klimawandel? Das Klimagerät läuft. Und viel Solarenergie, die dafür ideal wäre, haben wir hier nicht, außerden sind schwarze Solarflächen auch nicht optimal. Da strahlt heller Wüstensand merklich besser die Wärmestrahlung ab.

Unser Hauptptoblem ist, dass iwr gar nicht wissen, in welchem Produkt wieviel Energie steckt. Was ist z.B. besser, der eingeflogene Apfel aus Kenia oder der ein halbes Jahr im Kühlhaus gelagerte? Usw. Wir müssen viel mehr auf das Verhalten unserer Vorfahren achten, die konnten noch sehr energieeffizient leben. Wann hast Du zuletzt Früchte eingeweckt? Oder anders gefragt, wer der Foristen und Foristinnen hat schon mal ein Einweckglas in der Hand gehabt?

Leugner oder bestätigen ist das eine, relevant wird der individuelle Lebensstil. Und jeder sagt: "Naja, wenn 7,5 Milliarden andere Menschen auch vereschmutzen, ist mein Anteil doch unbedeutet" und fliegt wieder in der Urlaub, fährt am Wochenende 500km für eine Feier, isst Rindfleisch, etc.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen.
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das der Mensch größtenteils dafür verantwortlich ist.
Und klar, jeder kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen. 

Das mache ich sogar indem ich Strom spare (Energieeffiziente Geräte etc), mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre (im Winter ÖVP) und nicht fliege.
Weniger Fleisch essen kann auch noch dazu beitragen. Aber Rindfleisch esse ich eh nicht viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und klar, jeder kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen.


Jeder MUSS seinen Teil dazu beitragen


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jeder MUSS seinen Teil dazu beitragen


Ja das stimmt! Es wird höchste Zeit.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen.
> Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das der Mensch größtenteils dafür verantwortlich ist.
> Und klar, jeder kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen.
> 
> ...


In erster Linie sollte der Regenwald usw in ruhe gelassen werden.

Dann sollten auch in Deutschland mehr Bäume gepflanzt werden.

Die Politik nimmt aber lieber nur Geld ein anstatt es für Pflanzungen einzusetzen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. August 2020)

Kann es sein, dass es draußen diese Nacht gar nicht abkühlt? Irgendwie kommt es mir mittlerweile selbst im Keller zu warm vor.


----------



## IICARUS (21. August 2020)

Richtig Kühl ist es bei uns heute Nacht auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Bei uns auch nicht. Die Luft steht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2020)

Heute (Donnerstag) und morgen noch dann soll es rum sein. Nacht ist auch unerträglich ich schlaf wenn es morgen wird.


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2020)

Hier hat es aktuell 24°C und das war in der Nacht nicht anders.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2020)

Heute sollen es noch mal 34°C werden.  Verstehe die Leute nicht die bei solchen Temperaturen sich freiwillig auch noch in die Sonne begeben.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Bei uns heute 28 Grad. Bewölkt. Leider eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und drückend.
Ab Morgen dann 24 Grad und die ganze nächste Woche ~ 20 Grad und Regen.
Ich hoffe das die Hitzewelle dann endgültig vorbei ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Hitzewelle dann endgültig vorbei ist.


Nein, wir werden jetzt jedes Jahr mehr und heißere Tage bekommen. Wir hatten letztes Jahr das Minimum der Sonnenaktivität,  und bekommen jetzt erst einmal sieben Jahre, in denen es stetig wärmer wird. Die Sonne schwankt im 14 Jahresrhythmus um ca. 1 Promille ihrer abgestrahlten Energie. Der Effekte ist deutlich zu spüren. Es geht um 1000W plus minus 0,5W. Der ganze Einfluss des CO2 bisher beträgt 2W zugenommener Wärmeeinstrahlung. Diese zusätzlichen 0,5W über die nächsten sieben Jahre haben ihren Einfluss.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, wir werden jetzt jedes Jahr mehr und heißere Tage bekommen.


Es ist doch wohl logisch das ich für *dieses Jahr* meinte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist doch wohl logisch das ich für *dieses Jahr* meinte.


Und ich wollte Dir nur den Tag verderben mit der Aussicht auf die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ich wollte Dir nur den Tag verderben mit der Aussicht auf die nächsten Jahre.


Kannst du nicht. Weil mir das bewußt war/ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. August 2020)

Ist ja nichts neues, merkt man auch jedes Jahr im Winter das immer weniger Schnee fällt.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. August 2020)

Ein guter freund von mir ist jetzt in eine Dachgeschoss Wohnung gezogen. Da hat es im Moment gerne mal 38 Grad da macht Gaming richtig Spass (hat er mir gesagt).


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. August 2020)

Grad Training gehabt. Bei der Luftfeuchtigkeit schwitzte schon aufm Klo und dann noch bewegen...


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Das war´s wohl bei uns mit der diesjährigen Hitzewelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei euch auch?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2020)

Abwarten, in 10 Tagen kann die nächste heiße Periode los gehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Abwarten, in 10 Tagen kann die nächste heiße Periode los gehen


Ich glaube bzw hoffe es nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. August 2020)

Weniger als 20° brauchen es bis November nicht sein. Lange Radsaison ist schön.
Mehr als 30° brauche ich dieses Jahr aber auch nicht mehr.

Hoffe auf einen kalten Winter mit viel Schnee. Es ist an der Zeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hoffe auf einen kalten Winter mit viel Schnee. Es ist an der Zeit.



sign +


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

Hier (Düsseldorf) ist der Sommer laut Wettervorhersage vorbei. In nächster Zeit keine Temperaturen über 20° mehr. Noch so viele Feigen am Baum. Aus denen wird wohl nichts mehr. 

Ich wollte meine Sandalen doch noch bis Oktober tragen. 

Ziehe die heute trotzdem an.


----------



## pedi (24. August 2020)

kannst du doch, hindert dich niemand.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Ich trage meine Birkenstocks auch noch länger.
Zumindest solange meine Füße noch dick sind und ich in keine normalen Schuhe reinpasse.
Und zu Hause in der Wohnung trage ich grundsätzlich Schlappen.
Ich habe ein Paar für drin und eins für draussen.


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2020)

Hört doch mal auf über die Temps zu meckern. Wegen euch nörgelern isses jetzt wieder kühler geworden!  Mir fehlt der Sommer jetzt schon!


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf über die Temps zu meckern. Wegen euch nörgelern isses jetzt wieder kühler geworden!  Mir fehlt der Sommer jetzt schon!


Ich laufe immer noch in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rum. Ist richtig angenehm.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. August 2020)

Es geht jetzt einigermassen mit der Temperatur... ist grad so auszuhalten wenn man permanent draussen arbeiten muss.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich laufe immer noch in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rum. Ist richtig angenehm.


Ich auch. Andere hatten heute schon lange Klamotten und Jacken an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2020)

Kurze Hosen sind für Ballermann-Touristen und Kinder


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen sind für Ballermann-Touristen und Kinder



Ohne kurze Hosen wären der Sommer, der Frühling und der Herbst unerträglich.


----------



## fipS09 (25. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ohne kurze Hosen wären der Sommer, der Frühling und der Herbst unerträglich.



Sag das mal dem ein oder anderen Arbeitgeber


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sag das mal dem ein oder anderen Arbeitgeber



Ich finde es gut, wenn AG ihrer Fürsorgepflicht nachkommen und die AN vor sittlich-stilistischer Verwahrlosung schützen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. August 2020)

Du willst wissen wie ich rum gerannt bin.  Oder die Mädels.


----------



## Xzellenz (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und zu Hause in der Wohnung trage ich grundsätzlich Schlappen.
> Ich habe ein Paar für drin und eins für draussen.



Beste Leben. Du musst mal kurz weg, kein Problem, Schlappen an und los gehts. Gar kein Bock immer brav meine Schuhe anzuziehen und eine Schleife zu binden


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Beste Leben. Du musst mal kurz weg, kein Problem, Schlappen an und los gehts. Gar kein Bock immer brav meine Schuhe anzuziehen und eine Schleife zu binden


Genau. Warum es sich umständlich machen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Warum es sich umständlich machen?


Aus dem Grund laufe ich zu Hause barfuß rum, so lange die Temperaturen über 22° liegen. Sollte noch 1-2 Wochen andauern.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2020)

ab 10 °C = T-Shirt-Wetter mit Unterhemd.
ab 15 °C = T-Shirt-Wetter ohne Unterhemd, kurze Hosen, Sandalen und zu Hause barfuß.
ab 20 °C = T-Shirt-Wetter ohne Unterhemd, kurze Hosen, Sandalen und zu Hause barfuß und Oberkörper frei.
ab 25 °C = Gar kein Wetter mehr, sondern Körperverletzung, unabhängig von der Kleiderordnung.
ab 30 °C = Kleiderordnung unerheblich, bin ohnehin im Keller.
ab 35 °C = Ich weiß gar nicht, gibt es so hohe Temperaturen? Bin im verrammelten Keller von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ab 30 °C = Kleiderordnung unerheblich, bin ohnehin im Keller.



Dann aber drauf achten, dass niemand durchs Kellerfenster schaut oder es öffnet, sofern du so Holzklappen hast. Meist kann man die von außen öffnen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Mahoy ist abgehärtet.

Unter 15 Grad: ziehe ich lange Hose und Langarm-Shirt an.  Und dünnere Jacke. Feste Schuhe (meistens Turnschuhe). Zu Hause Schlappen.
Unter 10 Grad: T-Shirt und darüber Pullover. Lange Hose. Übergangsjacke. Feste Schuhe.  Zu Hause Schlappen.
Unter 5 Grad: T-Shirt und Pullover, lange Hose und Winterjacke. Feste Schuhe. Zu Hause Schlappen.
Unter 0 Grad: Das selbe wie unter 5 Grad. Zu Hause Schlappen.
Ab -5 Grad: Das selbe wie unter 5 Grad + Handschuhe. Als feste Schuhe Winterstiefel. Zu Hause Schlappen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Heute ist es ja ganz schön stürmisch und auch frisch.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, wenn AG ihrer Fürsorgepflicht nachkommen und die AN vor sittlich-stilistischer Verwahrlosung schützen.


Über 28°C im Büro kann der AG mich entweder garnicht als AN oder in Shorts bekommen. Ohne Kundenkontakt ist ihm das zum Glück aber eh egal.

@Mahoy: Bei der Temperatureinteilung muss ich mir dann doch Spekulationen darüber verkneifen was dich sooo warm hält.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> .Bei der Temperatureinteilung muss ich mir dann doch Spekulationen darüber verkneifen was dich sooo warm hält.


Ich habe schottische Vorfahren, ich renne auch bei 5°C Außentemperatur im T-Shirt herum, aber ab 23°C bin ich schlapp und müde


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Das Gute bei kühleren Temperaturen ist ja, dass man sich von der Kleidung her anpassen kann.
Wenn es immer heisser wird geht es irgendwann nicht mehr.
Mehr als nackig kann man sich nicht machen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Mahoy: Bei der Temperatureinteilung muss ich mir dann doch Spekulationen darüber verkneifen was dich sooo warm hält.



Hart ist das Leben an der Küste.  

Ich lebe derzeit bei Berlin und obwohl das bis zum Norden Deutschlands heutzutage keine Entfernung mehr ist, merkt man doch deutlich, wie viel milder (und manchmal unerträglich brütend) es hier ist. Wenn mich meine "eingeborenen" Nachbarn ab Ende März / Anfang April zumeist kurzärmelig herumlaufen sehen, gibt es zwar auch öfter Fragen, ob mir das nicht zu kalt ist, aber das ist dann einfach schon das Wetter, was man weiter oben erst im Wonnemonat Mai gewöhnt ist - also die Zeit, in der auch die Flatlander allmählich "warm werden".

Nun ja, und dann bin ich eigentlich auch immer recht aktiv und Bewegung macht bekanntlich auch warm.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

Für mich ist eigenltich ganzjährig kurze Hosen Zeit. Lange Ärmel mag ich auch nicht. Es fühlt sich falsch an. Lange Ärmel werden unbewusst direkt hochgektempelt, damit sie wieder kurz sind. 

Hängt alles aber auch von der Ernährung ab. Wenn ich die Kohlenhydrate runterfahre, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass kurze Sachen ab November bis Ende Februar nicht mehr drin sind.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mahoy ist abgehärtet.
> 
> Unter 15 Grad: ziehe ich lange Hose und Langarm-Shirt an.  Und dünnere Jacke. Feste Schuhe (meistens Turnschuhe). Zu Hause Schlappen.
> Unter 10 Grad: T-Shirt und darüber Pullover. Lange Hose. Übergangsjacke. Feste Schuhe.  Zu Hause Schlappen.
> ...



10°C	Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab. Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen.
5°C	Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont steigt.
2°C	Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an.
0°C	Destilliertes Wasser gefriert.
-1°C	Der Atem wird sichtbar. Zeit, einen Mittelmeerurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen essen Eis und trinken kaltes Bier.
-4°C	Die Katze will mit ins Bett.
-10°C	Zeit, einen Afrikaurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen gehen zum Schwimmen.
-12°C	Zu kalt zum Schneien.
-15°C	Amerikanische Autos springen nicht mehr an.
-18°C	Die Helsinkier Hausbesitzer drehen die Heizung auf.
-20°C	Der Atem wird hörbar.
-22°C	Französische Autos springen nicht mehr an. Zu kalt zum Schlittschuhlaufen.
-23°C	Politiker beginnen, die Obdachlosen zu bemitleiden.
-24°C	Deutsche Autos springen nicht mehr an.
-26°C	Aus dem Atem kann Baumaterial für Iglus geschnitten werden.
-29°C	Die Katze will unter den Schlafanzug.
-30°C	Kein richtiges Auto springt mehr an. Der Lappe flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Lada.
-31°C	Zu kalt zum Küssen, die Lippen frieren zusammen. Lapplands Fußballmannschaft beginnt mit dem Training für den Frühling.
-35°C	Zeit, ein zweiwöchiges heißes Bad zu planen. Die Lappen schaufeln den Schnee vom Dach.
-39°C	Quecksilber gefriert. Zu kalt zum Denken. Die Lappen schließen den obersten Hemdknopf.
-40°C	Das Auto will mit ins Bett. Die Lappen ziehen einen Pullover an.
-44°C	Mein finnischer Kollege überlegt, evtl. das Bürofenster zu schließen.
-45°C	Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster.
-50°C	Die Seelöwen verlassen Grönland. Die Lappen tauschen die Fingerhandschuhe gegen Fäustlinge.
-70°C	Die Eisbären verlassen den Nordpol. An der Universität Rovaniemi (Lappland) wird ein Langlaufausflug organisiert.
-75°C	Der Weihnachtsmann verlässt den Polarkreis. Die Lappen klappen die Ohrenklappen der Mütze runter.
-120°C	Alkohol gefriert. Folge davon: Der Lappe ist sauer.
-268°C	Helium wird flüssig.
-270°C	Die Hölle friert ein.
-273,15°C	Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen. Die Lappen geben zu: 'Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib' mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen'.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 10°C    Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab. Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen.
> 5°C    Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont steigt.
> 2°C    Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an.
> 0°C    Destilliertes Wasser gefriert.
> ...


Danke für diese sehr ausführliche und detallierte Dokumentation.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Was machen PCGH User wenn es kalt ist? 
...sie setzen sich im Kreis um ein Teelicht. ​
Was machen PCGH User wenn es richtig kalt ist?



Spoiler



Sie zünden das Teelicht an&#8230;


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was machen PCGH User wenn es kalt ist? ...sie setzen sich im Kreis um ein Teelicht. ​
> Was machen PCGH User wenn es richtig kalt ist?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde vorschlagen CPU/GPU zu übertakten und die Spannung zu erhöhen. Dann sollte es warm werden und man kann den PC nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Habe ich auch schon gemacht... 
Mein Mora sieht dann nicht nur aus wie ein Heizkörper, der kann dann auch etwas Wärme abgeben. 

Das Zimmer meines Sohnes heizt sich im Hochsommer auch wegen seinem Rechner zusätzlich auf und da er die Tür nicht gerne aufstehen hat staut sich dann auch die Wärme sehr stark im Zimmer an.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. August 2020)

Mehr Regen wäre nicht verkehrt


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mehr Regen wäre nicht verkehrt



In den niedriger gelegenen Straßen meines Stadtteils ist die Feuerwehr schon wieder am Keller auspumpen


----------



## Chibs (26. August 2020)

Heute 32°C im Schatten (Wien). Mittlerweile wurde schon zum vierten oder fünften Mal beim Wetter auf ORF behauptet dass es heuer keine 30°C+ mehr bekommen soll. In Wirklichkeit ist es dann immer 1-3 Tage um 3-4 Grad kühler, also knapp unter 30, und dann kommt erst wieder die Hitze 

Wer einen nicht enden wollenden Sommer gern hat, der braucht nur nach Wien ziehen. Hier gibt es von Mai bis Ende September fast durchgehend 25-40°C, Tropennacht Rekorde (38 letztes Jahr) und Afrika-Feeling.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. August 2020)

Ich vermisse die Sonne. Dieses trübe Regenwetter ist nichts für mich. Dann doch lieber ü30° statt ~20°.
Ist ja kein Wunder, dass man hier kaum einen Menschen lächeln sieht.


----------



## Krolgosh (27. August 2020)

Sommer schön und gut, aber ich freu mich dann auch auf den Herbst.  Könnte in keinem Land leben in dem es das ganze Jahr über immer nur Sommer ist... das wirste ja bekloppt. 
Bin ganz froh in unseren Breitengraden, das wir auch tatsächlich 4 Jahreszeiten haben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. August 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sommer schön und gut, aber ich freu mich dann auch auf den Herbst.  Könnte in keinem Land leben in dem es das ganze Jahr über immer nur Sommer ist... das wirste ja bekloppt.
> Bin ganz froh in unseren Breitengraden, das wir auch tatsächlich 4 Jahreszeiten haben.


Frühling, Sommer und Herbst. 
Welche ist die vierte Jahreszeit? Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern. Schnee und Frost kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sommer schön und gut, aber ich freu mich dann auch auf den Herbst.  Könnte in keinem Land leben in dem es das ganze Jahr über immer nur Sommer ist... das wirste ja bekloppt.
> Bin ganz froh in unseren Breitengraden, das wir auch tatsächlich 4 Jahreszeiten haben.


Geht mir genauso. Die Sommer sind immer am schlimmsten.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Schnee und Frost kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen.


Das ist auch besser. Muß ich nicht mehr haben.

Wobei auf der andere Seite manche lästigen Viecher eher kaputtgehen, wenn es mal richtig friert.


----------



## Xzellenz (30. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Die Sommer sind immer am schlimmsten.


Der Sommer ballert in DE nur so hart aufgrund der Luftfeuchtigkeit rein. Von den Temperaturen geht es eigentlich. Wer mal in einem arabischen Land war, weiß was ich meine. Da sind die Temperaturen zwar oftmals höher, aber die Hitze ist anders. In Südostasien hingegen ist gleich alles vorbei. Gehst aus dem Hotel und direkt ist das ganze T-Shirt durch 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist auch besser. Muß ich nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Wobei auf der andere Seite manche lästigen Viecher eher kaputtgehen, wenn es mal richtig friert.


Also ich liebe das. Draußen Schneegestöber und ich sitze drinnen, mit nem Tee und Knabberzeugs. Die Heizung läuft. Und dann fehlt nur noch ein geiles Game. Winter ist tatsächlich meine liebste Jahreszeit.


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Die Sommer sind immer am schlimmsten.



Auf jeden Fall. Aber zumindest in meiner Gegend, war dieser Sommer temperaturmäßig der mit Abstand Beste der letzten Jahre, die Tage über 30 Grad lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## pedi (30. August 2020)

schon klar, dass die hitze in der stadt unangenehm ist.
beton heitzt sich auf und speichert die wärme auch nachts. gibt bei neu gebauten blöcken keine bäume mehr, nur ein paar quadratmeter alibirasen, der zu nichts nutze ist, nicht mal für insekten, da einfach nur trostloses grün, ohne platz für zumindest ein gänseblümchen.
wir sind eine hausmeisterei mit 35 wohnanlagen, die wir betreuen. darunter eine aus den 1980er jahren, grosse grünflächen, mit jeder menge bäumen, hecken, sträucher  usw. aber auch einer die 2020 fertig gestellt wurde, da ist nichts, als einige quadratmeter rasen zwischen den blöcken, dass die sich bei den jetzigen temperaturen gegenseitig aufheizen ist klar.
ich würde da garniemals wohnen wollen, zumal der gegenüber wohnende bei allem zuschauen kann. privatsphäre ist null.
die dafür verantwortlichen architeketen sollten mal über ihren murks gründlichst nachdenken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> schon klar, dass die hitze in der stadt unangenehm ist.
> beton heitzt sich auf und speichert die wärme auch nachts. gibt bei neu gebauten blöcken keine bäume mehr, nur ein paar quadratmeter alibirasen, der zu nichts nutze ist, nicht mal für insekten, da einfach nur trostloses grün, ohne platz für zumindest ein gänseblümchen.
> wir sind eine hausmeisterei mit 35 wohnanlagen, die wir betreuen. darunter eine aus den 1980er jahren, grosse grünflächen, mit jeder menge bäumen, hecken, sträucher  usw. aber auch einer die 2020 fertig gestellt wurde, da ist nichts, als einige quadratmeter rasen zwischen den blöcken, dass die sich bei den jetzigen temperaturen gegenseitig aufheizen ist klar.
> ich würde da garniemals wohnen wollen, zumal der gegenüber wohnende bei allem zuschauen kann. privatsphäre ist null.
> die dafür verantwortlichen architeketen sollten mal über ihren murks gründlichst nachdenken.


Das ist eben die Wohnraumverdichtung, die Linkspartei, Grüne und SPD so toll finden.
Hier bei uns wird auch eine riesige Grünfläche in der Stadt zugebaut mit Häusern, ich höre das Geplärr schon heute, dass es da zu warm wird, weil die Luft steht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2020)

Wenn man den Autoverkehr einschränken würde, könnte man problemlos Grünflächen schaffen.


----------



## c1i (1. September 2020)

Klar, und wenn man den Kühen das Furzen verbietet kann man problemlos den CO2-Ausstoß halbieren. Oder wenn man einfach alle Häuser abreißt, dann hat man auch mehr Grünfläche.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Klar, und wenn man den Kühen das Furzen verbietet kann man problemlos den CO2-Ausstoß halbieren. Oder wenn man einfach alle Häuser abreißt, dann hat man auch mehr Grünfläche.


+1

Heute morgen war es hier richtig kalt, eher ungewöhnlich für den September.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. September 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Klar, und wenn man den Kühen das Furzen verbietet kann man problemlos den CO2-Ausstoß halbieren. Oder wenn man einfach alle Häuser abreißt, dann hat man auch mehr Grünfläche.



Bei Kühen geht es um Methan. Dachgärten wären eher praktikabel und böten verschiedenste Vorteile.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

Rinder können so viel flatulieren wie sie wollen, denn das haben sie schon immer getan. WIR sind es, die noch nie so viele Rinder gehalten haben.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Rinder können so viel flatulieren wie sie wollen, denn das haben sie schon immer getan. WIR sind es, die noch nie so viele Rinder gehalten haben.


Das stimmt. Sonst wären es deutlich weniger. Zumindest Hausrinder.

Wilde Rinder u.a. auch Bisons, Wisente usw hat es früher mehr gegeben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. September 2020)

Und was erst so alles bei einem Brachiosauruspups freigesetzt wurde...
Gut, dass es die nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Sonst wären es deutlich weniger. Zumindest Hausrinder.
> Wilde Rinder u.a. auch Bisons, Wisente usw hat es früher mehr gegeben.



Diese wurden dann allerdings auch nicht mit Kraftfutter ge- bzw. überfüttert, damit sie besonders viel Fleisch zulegen bzw. besonders viel Milch geben. Natürlich wachsende (und für Wildrinder zugängliche) pflanzliche Biomasse setzt der Zahl der Rindviecher als auch der Methanproduktion pro Rind gewisse Grenzen.

Selbst der (sehr hypothetische) Härtefall hätte sich vermutlich reguliert. Grob vereinfacht: Mehr Rindviecher --> mehr Treibhausgase --> temporärer Klimawandel --> längere Dürreperioden --> weniger Gras --> weniger Rindviecher --> weniger Treibhausgase. Rinse & repeat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. September 2020)

Ich vermisse den Sommer. 
13° und Dauerregen ist nicht mein Wetter.
Laut Wettervorhersage hätten es heute Vormittag schon 18° sein sollen. Darauf verlassen und in kurzen Sachen los...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. September 2020)

Schon wieder 22°C und steigend, mir ist es schon wieder zu war. Ventilator läuft schon wieder.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2020)

Heute tagsüber in der Spitze 33°. Nachmittags hat es sich dann etwas zugezogen und war angenehmer.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. September 2020)

Hier waren es 13° am Tag und jetzt sind es 18°. Ziemlich merkwürdig. 

Ein Kumpel hat jeden Tag knappe 40°, obwohl es in Jerusalem eigentlich wegen der Höhenlage etwas kühler als in der Umgebung sein sollte.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Tja, Leute. Es ist wieder Zeit ein bißchen "Mimimi" zu machen. 

Heute bei uns 29 Grad. Morgen und übermorgen 33. Dann Samstag 27. Sonntag nochmal 30 und ab Montag Abkühlung. Wenn man 26 Grad als kühl bezeichnen kann. Dienstag 24 Grad laut Wetterapp. Dafür wohl reichlich Regen und Gewitter.


----------



## Banchou (16. Juni 2021)

Das geht ja noch. Freitag und Samstag in teilen Brandenburgs knappe 37 Grad und ick muß Arbeiten, draußen!


----------



## t670i (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, Leute. Es ist wieder Zeit ein bißchen "Mimimi" zu machen.



Wurde auch Zeit, ich schwitze schon die ganze Woche im Büro 
Der Gaming PC hat auch "Sommerpause". Da mein Gamingzimmer ein ausgebauter Speicher ist, herrscht dort gerade Sahara Klima.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2021)

Ich schwitzte auch schon ewig in der Arbeit und teilweise daheim. Alles über 20 °C empfinde ich als zu heis. Jetzt ist für mich die schlechteste Jahreszeit.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

Bei dem Mimimi steig ich gleich mal mit ein:
Ich kann mit Kälte besser umgehen als mit Hitze. Alles über 25°C ist mir zu warm.
Bin darüber hinaus noch in einer DG-Wohnung. Bekomm die Nachts mit Durchlüften auf 18° runter, jetzt schon 28° und um 18 Uhr sind die 30° geknackt. 
Zum Glück kann ich demnächst die Kellerwohnung hier im Haus beziehen. 

Edit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Der Gaming PC hat auch "Sommerpause". Da mein Gamingzimmer ein ausgebauter Speicher ist, herrscht dort gerade Sahara Klima.


Bei uns ist es zum Glück hier im EG kühl wenn man alles tagsüber zu macht.
Aber ich müsste trotzdem mal die Staubfilter langsam vom PC reinigen. 
Ist nur immer blöd weil ich den ganzen Schreibtisch wegziehen muß weil der PC unten im Fach steht.
Aber ich will mir bald einen neuen Schreibtisch holen. Dann steht der PC oben drauf und ich komme besser dran.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Bei dem Mimimi steig ich gleich mal mit ein:
> Ich kann mit Kälte besser umgehen als mit Hitze. Alles über 25°C ist mir zu warm.
> Bin darüber hinaus noch in einer DG-Wohnung. Bekomm die Nachts mit Durchlüften auf 18° runter, jetzt schon 28° und um 18 Uhr sind die 30° geknackt.
> Zum Glück kann ich demnächst die Kellerwohnung hier im Haus beziehen.


Bei mir andersherum. Aktuell wohne ich noch Quasi im Keller, aktuell knapp 24 °C. Ab 1.7. wohne ich dann aber im Dachgeschoß, kann nur hoffen das die neue Wohnung nicht so ein Backofen ist (mit Glück ist das Haus ja gut Isoliert gebaut). Ansonsten hilft nur, den Vermiter fragen ob man eine Klimaanlage einbauen lassen darf.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2021)

Bei uns morgen 32 Grad gemeldet. Wir werden dann ca zu fünft bei mir Gebu feiern. Draussen ist nich, da Heuschnupfen extremo.
Das wird ein nettes "Süppchen" werden.^^

Schei* Hitze.


----------



## t670i (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es zum Glück hier im EG kühl wenn man alles tagsüber zu macht.
> Aber ich müsste trotzdem mal die Staubfilter langsam vom PC reinigen.
> Ist nur immer blöd weil ich den ganzen Schreibtisch wegziehen muß weil der PC unten im Fach steht.
> Aber ich will mir bald einen neuen Schreibtisch holen. Dann steht der PC oben drauf und ich komme besser dran.



Im EG ist das auch kein Problem, nur leider ist dort kein Platz für meinen PC ^^
Der ausgebaute Speicher ist schon ideal nur im Sommer halt nicht.  

Für den Rechner habe ich neben dem Schreibtisch so einen kleinen Mini Tisch etwa 40cm hoch, damit der PC nicht direkt auf dem Boden steht.
Staubtechnisch wirkt das wunder. Kaum noch Staub in der Kiste seitdem.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Hab jetzt die nächsten beiden Tage erstmal Home Office weil ich daheim zur Not die Klima an schmeißen kann. Das Büro wird nur wärmer und wärmer ohne dass irgendwelche Gegenmaßnahmen möglich sind.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die nächsten beiden Tage erstmal Home Office weil ich daheim zur Not die Klima an schmeißen kann. Das Büro wird nur wärmer und wärmer ohne dass irgendwelche Gegenmaßnahmen möglich sind.


Ist bei mir genau andersherum. Darf morgen mal wieder ins schön auf 20°C klimatisierte Büro, bevor ich danach wieder ins heiße Homeoffice verbannt werde.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Auf 20°C klimatisieren finde ich extrem übertrieben. Mit kurzen Sachen komme ich bis ~26°C noch gut klar, wobei die Feuchtigkeit natürlich auch viel ausmacht. Erst darüber wird dann aktiv gegengearbeitet.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf 20°C klimatisieren finde ich extrem übertrieben.


Das Schöne ist, dass das alle für ihr Einzelbüro so regeln können, wie sie es wollen. (Unter 18°C geht nicht!) Ich steh auf 20°C!


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Ohne Maske wäre die Temperatur egal, aber hier in der Praxis müssen die Fenster ja unbedingt geöffnet sein. Morgen soll es noch schlimmer werden.
Was ein Pech, dass der Kreislauf das mitmacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2021)

33° morgen... Hier in Norddeutschland werden die Leute wahrscheinlich spontan vampirmäßig in Flammen aufgehen  (und wer nur anfängt zu glitzern ist offensichtlich zugezogener Südländer... Also von unterhalb Hannover  ) 

Unser Büro heizt sich auch tierisch auf ("Leichtbau" halt, bessere Container)...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 33° morgen... Hier in Norddeutschland werden die Leute wahrscheinlich spontan vampirmäßig in Flammen aufgehen  (und wer nur anfängt zu glitzern ist offensichtlich zugezogener Südländer... Also von unterhalb Hannover  )
> 
> Unser Büro heizt sich auch tierisch auf ("Leichtbau" halt, bessere Container)...


Bei uns im Süden (München) sollen es "nur" 30 Grad werden. Laut App.
Aber das ist schon viel viel viel zu viel. 
Ich glaube ich bin adoptiert und bin eigentlich Eskimo statt ein Bayer, so schlecht ich Hitze ertrage ist das echt naheliegend.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2021)

Das ist halt einfach Gewohnheitssache.
Mal bei dauerhaft 28 Grad im Dachgeschoss leben und es kommt einen vor wie 24 Grad im Winter. 

Oder was definitiv hilft ist Ausdauersport!
Der Kreislauf kommt viel besser mit der Hitze klar,  weil ers gewohnt ist, dass die körpereigene Kühlung mit Volllast läuft.
Dafür schwitzt man halt immer wie ein Schwein...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2021)

Sport? Ja bist du Wahnsinnig? Ich bin der TV Sportler.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Schlimmer als heiße Tage sind zu warme Nächte. Immer noch 24° draußen.
Werde meine Matratze demnächst wieder in den Keller bringen. Kann bei diesen Temperaturen nicht schlafen.

Edit: Jetzt schon 23°. 😬


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Oder was definitiv hilft ist Ausdauersport!
> Der Kreislauf kommt viel besser mit der Hitze klar,  weil ers gewohnt ist, dass die körpereigene Kühlung mit Volllast läuft.
> Dafür schwitzt man halt immer wie ein Schwein...


Bei solchen Temperaturen kann ich keinen Sport machen.   

Jetzt schon 23 Grad. Noch haben wir alles auf. Aber machen gleich zu.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2021)

Der Backofen (Montage Halle) war heute früh noch gut erhitzt von der Spätschicht. 
Und das wird natürlich im Lauf des Tages nicht besser.


----------



## t670i (17. Juni 2021)

Heute Nacht ist es deutlich weniger abgekühlt als noch die Nacht zuvor.  Das hat zur folge, das selbst durch morgendliches lüften das Büro kaum abkühlt.
Heute wird es schlimm.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Ja die nächsten beiden Nächte werden noch härter.

Edit: 9 Uhr 44 und schon 27 Grad.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2021)

Wir haben 28°. Leider kein Hitzefrei.


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2021)

Dank dem Jobwechsel habe ich in meiner V-Klasse ne Klimaautomatik. Das ist bei diesen Temps aufm Bock auch dringend nötig.

Nachm Feierabend gibbet es dann öfter ein kühles Helles oder Radler naturtrüb. Sonst, ich kann Hitze ab (hab jahrelang an ner Heißpresse gearbeitet).

 Aber diese tropischen Nächte, bei denen die Temps nicht unter 20 Grad gehn, gehn für mich gar nicht

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2021)

Hier sind's  derzeit 28°C im Schatten. Für die Glücklichen, die Schatten haben.

Mein Büro geht zum geschossenen Innenhof und ist zwar theoretisch die Schattenseite, aber da sich im Innenhof Hitze staut, bringt das nichts. Normalerweise beneiden mich Kollegen um mein hart erarbeitetes Eckbüro, im Moment haben aber die Papierschubser in den Viererbüros auf der Nordaußenseite bessere Karten.

Im Innenhof muss übrigens laut OP immer jemand von unserem Sicherheitsdienst Wache schieben, da sich dort Zugänge kreuzen. In den knapp zwei Stunden, die ich jetzt auf Arbeit bin, wurde der Posten schon zweimal abgelöst ... Da unten müssen es jetzt schon weit über 40°C sein und es rührt sich dort kein Lüftchen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Noch eine andere Sache, wenn ihr daheim seid und einen Garten habt: denkt daran Tränken für die Tiere aufzustellen! Die werden es euch danken. Wir machen das immer. Aktuell wenn es so warm ist kann ich die fast täglich auffüllen.
Es trinken viele Tiere daraus. Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Igel und Insekten. Für Insekten wäre es gut kleine Steine noch mit reinzulegen damit sie nicht ertrinken.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Heute Nacht ist es deutlich weniger abgekühlt als noch die Nacht zuvor.  Das hat zur folge, das selbst durch morgendliches lüften das Büro kaum abkühlt.
> Heute wird es schlimm.


Büro. Das ist doch keine Arbeit (hui gleich gibt's Schläge  ) komm mal zu uns in die Halle und arbeite schön Akkord. Ohne Klima, Fenster, Ventilatoren. Oder geh auf den Bau. Immer die Büroler die jammern...


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Büro. Das ist doch keine Arbeit (hui gleich gibt's Schläge  ) komm mal zu uns in die Halle und arbeite schön Akkord. Ohne Klima, Fenster, Ventilatoren.


Letzteres kenn ich zur Genüge. Deswegen hab ich mir was anderes gesucht

Gut, die Gesundheit hat bei mir halt auch noch reingespielt...

Gruß


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2021)

Mittagspause schön in der Sonne sitzen und essen. Finde es draußen noch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Letzteres kenn ich zur Genüge. Deswegen hab ich mir was anderes gesucht
> 
> Gut, die Gesundheit hat bei mir halt auch noch reingespielt...
> 
> Gruß


Dafür ist es bei mir zu spät. Bin 47 arbeite seit 27 Jahren bei BMW am Band oder fahre Stapler.
Wo bekomme ich noch eine gut bezahlte, nicht so schwere/stressige Arbeit?
Glaube da sieht es schlecht aus. Ich werde wohl bis zur Rente und oder so lange der Körper mitmacht den Job erledigen und weiterhin jeden Sommer, Frühling und Herbst über die Temperaturen jammern...


----------



## SpinningFlop (17. Juni 2021)

Da ich in den letzten 3 Jahren mit der Bullenhitze überhaupt nicht mehr zurecht kam, schaffte ich mir so ein mobiles Klima-Splitgerät an, eingestellt auf 24°. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, Leute. Es ist wieder Zeit ein bißchen "Mimimi" zu machen.


Und ich dachte eine Putzfrau zu engagieren, welche die nassen Harntücher auf dem Ventilator wechselt.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2021)

Heute mal 27°C Raumtemperatur...
Geht grad noch so.


----------



## Anthropos (17. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Harntücher


Moment, was für Tücher?! Und das soll ne Putzfrau für dich machen?!!!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Moment, was für Tücher?! Und das soll ne Putzfrau für dich machen?!!!


Kennt man doch, erst drauf Pinkeln, dann sich das Tuch rumlegen


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Moment, was für Tücher?! Und das soll ne Putzfrau für dich machen?!!!


"Bitte nur Experten"


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2021)

Endlich über 30°C, endlich wieder feuchte Harntücher. 
Manche Dinge kommen eben nie aus der Mode. 
Euch allen einen kühlen Feierabend.


----------



## kero81 (17. Juni 2021)

Ich dachte wir hätten das geklärt? Einfach nasse Handtücher aufhängen! Hach, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... 
Edit: Okay, hab die vorherigen Posts nicht gelesen! Wie ich sehe sind wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge!


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Juni 2021)

Okay, jetzt trage sogar ich eine kurze Hose. Zumindest in der Wohnung. Das ist das definitive Anzeichen für "zu heiß". Sonst gestehe ich kurze Hosen nur Sportlern und Kindern zu


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2021)

Der Tod meiner Eltern hat auch was gutes, endlich kann ich bei solchen Temperaturen rumlaufen in der Wohnung wie ich will. Nackt. Stört so zum Glück keinen. 
Selbst eine Unterhose ist eine zu warme Qual bei solchen Temperaturen.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Trainieren noch mehr schwitzen, viel Gemüse und Salate essen, und abends schön kühl Duschen......einfach nur nice


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich dachte eine Putzfrau zu engagieren, welche die nassen Harntücher auf dem Ventilator wechselt.


Und Sandalen mit weißen Socken tragen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Leichter Sport von 18:00 bis 20:30 draussen war durchaus ok. Sind halt 2l Wasser dabei durch den Körper gewandert.
Gleich bin ich aber dann froh dass der Zeitschalter der Klima funktioniert hat.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2021)

Mein Vater pflegte zu sagen:
"Im Sommer brauch ich nur zwei Kleidungsstücke: Sonnenbrille und Armbanduhr."


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

23 Uhr 16 und immer noch 27 Grad. Kann man noch gar nicht durchlüften.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein Vater pflegte zu sagen:
> "Im Sommer brauch ich nur zwei Kleidungsstücke: Sonnenbrille und Armbanduhr."


War das am FKK-Strand?


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2021)

Suche gleich meinen Schlafsack und lege mich dann in den Keller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ich konnte gestern Nacht nur 2-3 Stunden schlafen. Zum Glück muß ich diese Woche nicht arbeiten.
Nächste Woche wirds deutlich kühler... mit viel Regen.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juni 2021)

Gestern Abend als ich aus der Arbeit bin hatte es bei uns noch 32°C (nähe von Nürnberg). 
Bin dann aber gleich noch mit meiner Frau für ne Stunde laufen gegangen, ca 9-10km. Im Wald konnte man es dann ganz gut aushalten. 
Auf jedenfall um einiges besser als in unserer Dachgeschosswohnung. Gab danach dann noch ne kalte Wassermelone und dann gings bei kuscheligen 27°C  ins Bett..


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf 20°C klimatisieren finde ich extrem übertrieben. Mit kurzen Sachen komme ich bis ~26°C noch gut klar, wobei die Feuchtigkeit natürlich auch viel ausmacht. Erst darüber wird dann aktiv gegengearbeitet.


20 Grad ist viel zu extrem. Ich hab bei mir im Büro auch 25 Grad eingestellt, und damit komm ich locker hin.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Schön gestern Nacht, kühler als lauwarm geduscht.
Herlich das hat gut gekühlt.
Halbtrocken ins Bett und Ventilator auf niedriegster Stufe oszilierend laufen lassen.
Direkt ins Land der Träume gebeamt worden.

Zu kalte Klimatiesierungen können echt krnak machen.
Die niedrigste Temperatur würde ich echt nicht unter 23/24 Grad wählen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> 20 Grad ist viel zu extrem. Ich hab bei mir im Büro auch 25 Grad eingestellt, und damit komm ich locker hin.


Zum schlafen sind 25 Grad aber viel zu viel.
Das hat sich erst relativ spät in den Morgenstunden abgekühlt und sowas ist widerlich.
Wir hatten auch einen Venti im Schlafzimmer an. Aber hat nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zum schlafen sind 25 Grad aber viel zu viel.
> Das hat sich erst relativ spät in den Morgenstunden abgekühlt und sowas ist widerlich.
> Wir hatten auch einen Venti im Schlafzimmer an. Aber hat nicht viel gebracht.


Ich rede ja auch von 25 Grad im Büro.
Zum Schlafen im Schlafzimmer stell ich mir 23 Grad ein, und mach die KA aus wenn ich schlafen geh.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Bisher kamen die angekündigten Gewitter nicht. Naja, Hauptsache, es bleibt morgen trocken.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ich bin froh wenn Gewitter kommen. Dann gibt es meistens Abkühlung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre gleich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Muss auf dem Weg bestimmt das T-Shirt wechseln. 

Edit: Heute noch nichts getrunken. Gestern waren es 4 Liter.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Muss auf dem Weg bestimmt das T-Shirt wechseln


Fahr doch ohne


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch von 25 Grad im Büro.
> Zum Schlafen im Schlafzimmer stell ich mir 23 Grad ein, und mach die KA aus wenn ich schlafen geh.


Büro und Schlafzimmer unterscheiden sich bei mir nur durch die Tageszeit.
Während der Arbeit sind halt die erwähnten 25°C an, dann erstmal aus und Abends wird auf 24°C gestellt. Zum schlafen dann "Quiet" Modus mit Aus-Timer für kurz vor Eins und alles ist tutti.
Aber gestern Abend hatte ich aus Versehen den automatischen Rolladen an der Balkontür an, also hat das über Nacht auslüften nicht funktioniert .


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Büro und Schlafzimmer unterscheiden sich bei mir nur durch die Tageszeit.
> Während der Arbeit sind halt die erwähnten 25°C an, dann erstmal aus und Abends wird auf 24°C gestellt. Zum schlafen dann "Quiet" Modus mit Aus-Timer für kurz vor Eins und alles ist tutti.
> Aber gestern Abend hatte ich aus Versehen den automatischen Rolladen an der Balkontür an, also hat das über Nacht auslüften nicht funktioniert .


Bei mir ist Büro (auf Arbeit - 25 Grad) und Zuhause (Schlafzimmer - 23 Grad) ja zwei paar Schuhe, da eh unterschiedliche Gebäude.^^
Zuhause lasse ich tagsüber die Klima im Schafzimmer laufen, und mache sie abends aus wenn ich ins Bett gehe. Da ich in einer Blockwohnung lebe, will ich es nicht riskieren das Außengerät länger als ... sagen wir 22 Uhr anzulassen. Nicht das sich da irgendein Untermieter dran stört und ich das Ding am Ende noch abbauen muss.

Fenster muss leider aktuell über Nacht zu bleiben, da Pollenzeit.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Fenster muss leider aktuell über Nacht zu bleiben, da Pollenzeit.


Wenn man eine Klimanlage hat kann man das machen. Ansonsten eher nicht. Weil es Nachts ja meistens deutlich kühler ist und die beste Zeit zum durchlüften im Sommer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juni 2021)

Also geschlafen habe ich nicht gut. Aber das tu ich seit Monaten schon nicht. Das liegt also nicht an der Temperatur.
Um 4 Uhr 10 aufgestanden, da waren es bei mir schon 15 Grad. Inzwischen sind es draußen fast 28 in der Halle seit in der Früh über 30 Grad. Ich bin durchgeschwitzt und habe noch nicht mal Feierabend 

Nicht mal in der Kantine läuft die Klima, ein Kollege sagte sie dürfen wegen Corona nicht, keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fahr doch ohne


Boah, ein Wasserfall läuft von meinem Gesicht. In 4 Minuten geht's los.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Um 4 Uhr 10 aufgestanden, da waren es bei mir schon 15 Grad.


Ist doch angenehm, bei uns gings in der Nacht nicht unter 21°C -.-
Im Büro hats auch angenehme 28°C, ich glaub Heut gibts um 14:00 Uhr Feierabend


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juni 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Ist doch angenehm, bei uns gings in der Nacht nicht unter 21°C -.-
> Im Büro hats auch angenehme 28°C, ich glaub Heut gibts um 14:00 Uhr Feierabend


Ja in der früh war es draußen angenehm.
Das hörte auf als die aufzug Tür sich im 5. Stock öffnete und die Hitze sich gleich bemerkt bar machte.
Bmw ist ja auch schlau, vor paar Jahren wurden bei uns automatische Fenster eingebaut. Die gehen bei Regen zu, was nicht schlecht ist.
Nur leider gehen die auch am Feierabend zu, so daß die Hitze nicht raus kann über Nacht.
Da hat einer wieder mal nicht mit gedacht.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Zu kalte Klimatiesierungen können echt krnak machen.
> Die niedrigste Temperatur würde ich echt nicht unter 23/24 Grad wählen.


Wieso sollte die Klimatisierung krank machen (von Bakterienschleudern mal abgesehen)? Wenn Du nachts mit leichtem Wind am Strand pennst, bist Du am nächsten Morgen auch nicht krank. Das ist genau so ein Quatsch wie die Leute, die sich im Büro aufregen, weil sie "im Durchzug sitzen", wenn man das Fenster öffnet. Am Strand macht ihnen dieser lustige Luftzug natürlich nix aus und sie haben am nächsten Tag keine Nackenschmerzen oder eine angebliche Grippe.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2021)

Und wie die Kollegen immer voller Erstaunen gucken wenn ich im Langarmhemd auf Arbeit komme  allerdings hab ich auch glücklicherweise das "kühlste" Büro erwischt.
Glaubt mir keiner, dass ein Polohemd oder dickes Baumwollnicki für mehr Schweiß sorgt.


keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Klimatisierung krank machen


Weil dein Körper einen Schock bekommt wenn du nach draußen gehst oder umgekehrt.


keinnick schrieb:


> Durchzug


Das kann in der Tat für einen steifen Hals sorgen. Da hilft kurzes googeln um die Gründe dafür zu erfahren. Man kann aber alle anderen auch als Dummschwätzer bezeichnen und rücksichtslos sein.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Weil dein Körper einen Schock bekommt wenn du nach draußen gehst oder umgekehrt.
> 
> Das kann in der Tat für einen steifen Hals sorgen. Da hilft kurzes googeln um die Gründe dafür zu erfahren. Man kann aber alle anderen auch als Dummschwätzer bezeichnen und rücksichtslos sein.


Ich bin vorhin mit der Klimaanlage auf 19°C nach Hause gefahren. Draußen sind es lt. Anzeige im Auto 35°C gewesen. Ich musste an zwei Orten aus- und wieder einsteigen und lebe immer noch. Von welchem Schock redest Du? Hast Du jemals im tiefen Winter das gut geheizte Haus verlassen oder warst Du mal in einer Sauna? 

Und ja, Zugluft kann für einen steifen Hals sorgen. In bestimmten Konstellationen (kurzes googeln schlägst Du ja selbst vor).  Aber erkläre mir doch mal, was die einströmende Luft im Büro an einem Sommertag vom Wind an der See unterscheidet, in dem man sich stundenlang aufhalten kann?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Klimatisierung krank machen (von Bakterienschleudern mal abgesehen)? Wenn Du nachts mit leichtem Wind am Strand pennst, bist Du am nächsten Morgen auch nicht krank.


Noch nie einen steifen Nacken gehabt, weil der ständigem Luftzug, bzw. starken Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt war?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin mit der Klimaanlage auf 19°C nach Hause gefahren. Draußen sind es lt. Anzeige im Auto 35°C gewesen. Ich musste an zwei Orten aus- und wieder einsteigen und lebe immer noch


Es sind vielleicht nicht alle wie du? Mit macht Klima auch nicht viel aus, aber anderen geht es halt damit anders.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.wetter.de/cms/zugluft-macht-doch-krank-1973678.html kurz gesagt, stellt sich der Körper draussen auf kühlen Wind ein, im warmen Büro nicht.

In meinem alten Fiesta, damals natürlich ohne Klima, hatte ich Fenster und Dachfenster offen... Danach konnte ich den Hals nicht mehr drehen. Eingebildet hab ich mir das sicher nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Klimatisierung krank machen (von Bakterienschleudern mal abgesehen)? Wenn Du nachts mit leichtem Wind am Strand pennst, bist Du am nächsten Morgen auch nicht krank. Das ist genau so ein Quatsch wie die Leute, die sich im Büro aufregen, weil sie "im Durchzug sitzen", wenn man das Fenster öffnet. Am Strand macht ihnen dieser lustige Luftzug natürlich nix aus und sie haben am nächsten Tag keine Nackenschmerzen oder eine angebliche Grippe.


Die Kombination macht es.
Wohl dosiert ohne zu hohe Temperaturgefälle ist es sehr angnehm.
Aber draußen 32°C und Raumtemperatur 20° +
erhöhte Körpertemperatur (Schwitzen noch womöglich), und der kalte Windzug macht definitiv krank, wie Erkältung, Übelkeit, und auch Muskeln können sich kurzfristig versteifen.
Sei Dir die Klimaanlage gegönnt aber genieße es mit bedacht.

Hier mal ein Artikel:








						Erkältung und Schnupfen durch Klimaanlagen
					

Kalte Raumluft schadet Atemwegen und Schleimhäuten




					www.emcur.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Zu Hause und bei der Arbeit keine Klimaanlage - genieße daher die klimatisierte Autofahrt gerade in vollen Zügen und allen Sinnen 

Möchte mir aber zumindest an Prime Day ein Ventilator holen für mein Gaming-/Homeoffice-Zimmer.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> genieße daher die klimatisierte Autofahrt gerade in vollen Zügen


Du schreibst im Forum während du Auto fährst?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du schreibst im Forum während du Auto fährst?


Er steht sicher im Stau.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er steht sicher im Stau.


Oder ist schon zu Hause und will nicht aus dem kühlen Auto.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du schreibst im Forum während du Auto fährst?





Threshold schrieb:


> Er steht sicher im Stau.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Oder ist schon zu Hause und will nicht aus dem kühlen Auto.


Immer wieder herrlich die Fantasie der User anzuregen   

Auflösung: Hab mich bei "gerade" verschrieben und schreibe aus meiner Sauna...äh...Arbeitszimmer...


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juni 2021)

Geil!... Wolken!


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Grad mit dem Rad nach Hause geheizt. Zweiter Gesichtswasserfall... 
Sooo... Morgen geht's zum Kühlen See.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Eben Hardcore Zirkeltraining. Musste danach erst ne halbe Stunde nur liegen und warten, bis mein Kreislauf eine Runde mit der Black Mamba im Phantasialand fertig war. Seitdem bin ich runtergekühlt


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

Draußen immer noch 26°. Denke, ich werde morgen so lange im See schwimmen, bis ich auf 26° runtergekühlt bin. Dann kann ich die nächste Nacht schön schlafen.


----------



## pedi (19. Juni 2021)

dann schläfste für immer.


----------



## Chibs (19. Juni 2021)

Donnerstag ist das neue DeLonghi Klimagerät geliefert worden. 400€ Investition in Gesundheit & Wohlbefinden (nicht viel wenn man bedenkt dass man ohne kurz vor dem Kollaps steht..) Im Wohnzimmer hat es 22°C. Wenn es draußen 33°C im Schatten hat, dann ist die kühle, trockene Luft die da rauskommt gasförmiges Gold. 

Bei mehr als 24°C im Zimmer halte ich es nicht mehr aus, ich sitze im Winter bei 19°C mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt und es ist genau richtig. Ohne Klima würde ich es schlicht nicht aushalten.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

Noch 23 Grad draussen. Aber gleich wird wieder alles zu gemacht.
Gekocht wird auch nicht heute Mittag. Nur Lahmacun in der Mikrowelle warm gemacht.
Weil Essensgerüche brauchen wir in der Wohnung nicht wenn es so heiss ist.
Tagsüber kann man nicht durchlüften weil sonst alles aufheizt.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Seit 6.30 Uhr am durchlüften.
Die jüngste hat sich schon zu gedeckt.
HErlich die kühle Luft am frühen Morgen, belebt alles


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Seit 6.30 Uhr am durchlüften.


Nicht die ganze Nacht?


> Die jüngste hat sich schon zu gedeckt.


OMG 


soulstyle schrieb:


> HErlich die kühle Luft am frühen Morgen, belebt alles


Das stimmt. Und es ist immer wieder witzig wie relativ vieles ist. Wenn es 30 Grad gewesen ist empfindet man 23 Grad als kühl. Ist es z.B. 15 Grad gewesen dann als warm.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

Habe die ganze Nacht durchgeschwitzt. Jetzt geht's zum Biggesee. Mit leichter Verzögerung.

Hätte mich heute morgen mal auf die Waage stellen sollen. Bestimmt in der Nacht 2 Kilo verloren.


----------



## Johnny05 (19. Juni 2021)

Gestern 33 draußen , 22 Grad im Haus dank Klimaanlage  die 2019 nachgerüstet wurde . Ansonsten viel Mineralwasser trinken und wenn möglich nicht anstrengen  . Auf der Arbeit leider über 30 Grad in der Halle  , trotz Lüftung und Durchzug beider Tore kaum Besserung .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## 4thVariety (19. Juni 2021)

Selbst wenn die Klimaanlage die Raumtemperatur nicht absenkt, sie entfeuchtet die Luft und das macht es allein schon hundertmal angenehmer. Das Ziel ist nicht den Raum von 30 Grad auf 20 Grad zu kühlen. Das Ziel sind 24-25 Grad mit trockener Luft.
Im Winter hat man ja auch kein Problem auf 25 Grad einzuheizen. Das kommt einem nicht unangenehm vor, weil das sit dann auch trockene Luft..


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Heute Morgen finde ich es super angenehm. Was auch nicht nur an den sub 30°C sondern vorallem an der leichten Briese liegt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht die ganze Nacht?


Ebenerdig würde ich das auch nicht machen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ebenerdig würde ich das auch nicht machen.


Wir wohnen im EG und lüften immer Nachts. Anders könnten wir es auch gar nicht aushalten.


----------



## Chibs (19. Juni 2021)

In Wien hat es seit Tagen über 30°C, heute 35°C, morgen Sonntag wieder 35°C und am Montag 34°C. Bei diesen Hitzetagen würde ich es ohne Klima gar nicht mehr aushalten, vor allem in der Nacht könnte ich nicht schlafen. Bei mir muss es 19-22°C haben sonst penn ich keine Minute. Im Winter ohne Heizung ist es ein Traum.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2021)

Wir kommen grad vom Strand zurück, da wars angenehm Kühl dank viel(!) Wind 

Jetzt werfen wir allmählich mal den Grill an


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. Juni 2021)

Wohnung:
Morgens früh lüften, alles auf, dann Fenster zu, Gardinen zu. Abends, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, dieselve Routine, außer dass die Fenster länger aufbleiben. Ich komme sehr gut zurecht.
Arbeit:
Weitaus problematischer, da die Sonne direkt hineinscheint. Es gibt eine Klimaanlage, wir arbeiten aber lieber mit offenen Fenstern. Es wird viel Wasser getrunken.

Allgemein denke ich, paar super heiße Tage für unsere Verhältnisse sind nicht das Ende der Welt. So viele heiße Tage erlebt man hier im Norden leider nicht. Baden gehen und grillen, am besten gleichzeitig


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

Ordentliches Gewitter und Regen. Sehr schön. Eben erst nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Juni 2021)

Will ich auch! Lüfte schon den ganzen Abend um hab immer noch 26°C in der Bude.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

Es blitzt zwar im Sekundentakt, aber so richtig abgekühlt isses noch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Bei uns hat es auch gewittert heute Nacht. Und abgekühlt.
Aber gleich wärmt es sich wieder auf und wird mit Sicherheit schwül.
Erst Morgen kommt eine deutlich Abkühlung welche auch anhält.


----------



## Chibs (20. Juni 2021)

In Österreichs Hauptstadt ist es nun der vierte Tag über 30°C, und heute hat es sehr schwüle 35°C. Morgen am Montag ist dann der Höhepunkt der Hitzewelle mit weiteren 35°C und extremer Schwüle. Dienstag aber noch immer 32°C. Dank der Klima konnte ich die Nacht super schlafen. 22°C im Schlafzimmer.

Diese Tage sind mit Abstand die schlimmsten im ganzen Jahr. Man kann draußen nichts machen, wenn man sich bewegt schwitzt man sofort bei 80-90% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Das ganze Jahr über bin ich heilfroh wenn es kalt/kühl ist. Wer so eine Hitze gut findet den kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Mein ideales Land wäre wohl Neuseeland oder so, dort hat es das ganze Jahr ein Klima mit 16-26°C.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Chibs schrieb:


> Mein ideales Land wäre wohl Neuseeland oder so, dort hat es das ganze Jahr ein Klima mit 16-26°C.


Oder Schweden oder Kanada. Dahin würde ich eher auswandern wollen als in den Süden (wobei ich selber halber Südländer bin  ).


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

Wuhuuu, es fängt endlich das Regnen an!!!11!!elf!!


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

Temperatur ist eins, die Luftfeuchtigkeit etwas anderes. War in (Israel und Tunesien) in der Wüste.
Da kann man auch 40° aushalten. Bei unserer Luftfeuchtigkeit würden auch 22° reichen und es ist unangenehm. 

Habe einen Sonnenbrand, obwohl ich schon gut Farbe hatte. 6 Sonnenstunden sind für einen (germanischen) Mitteleuropäer wohl trotz Sonnenmilch zu viel.


----------



## Teeschluerfer (20. Juni 2021)

Wie ich sehe haben es die meisten noch ganz gut.  
Derzeit wohne ich noch in einer Dachgeschosswohnung, dunkelbraune Außenfassade, keine Dämmung an den Fenstern oder auf dem Dach, 50cm Bruchstein. Letzteres speichert leider die Wärme bis 2-3 Uhr Nachts.
Rekord waren 46°, Freitag 16 Uhr bei 34° Außentemperatur, reinstes Treibhaus.
An diesem Tag flossen sage und schreibe 9L meine Kehle runter, an Schlaf war nicht zu denken, irgendwann um 05:00 dann noch eingenickt.
Meine einzigen Verbündeten sind ein Standventilator und die Dusche.
An Zocken war nicht zu denken, trotz moderatem Takt und UV kletterte die GPU ganz schnell richtung 100°+
Bin heilfroh, dass ich in 2 Wochen ausziehe, möchte hier nichtmehr sein wenn der August anrückt.
Zum Glück ist das gröbste Vorbei, es sind nurnoch 28° und morgen soll ein Gewitter vorbeischauen.
Nun genug rumgejammert, ersteinmal duschen gehen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

Respekt.
Habe in meinem Arbeits-, Multimedia, Trainingsraum 27° und komme damit schon schlecht zurecht.
Schwitze mir hier selbst beim Sitzen einen ab.

CPU und GPU bleiben beim Surfen und Musikhören aber unter 40°. Nutze momentan kaum Elektrogeräte.


----------



## Chibs (20. Juni 2021)

Teeschluerfer schrieb:


> Rekord waren 46°, Freitag 16 Uhr bei 34° Außentemperatur, reinstes Treibhaus.


Du bist für mich ein absoluter Überlebenskünstler, Respekt!
Ich gehe manchmal testhalber in den oberen Stock wo es ca. 28°C hat und halte es dort keine 20min. aus. Schnell wieder ins klimatisierte Wohnzimmer wo es 22°C hat. Bei über 30°C könnte ich selbst mit Ventilator und Dusche nicht leben, ohne Spaß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2021)

Gerade bei etwa 16° im strömenden Regen meine üblichen 10km (innerstådtisch) mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Es war herrlich. Auch wenn ich - trotz Regenklamotten - nasser geworden bin als erhofft. Und ich natürlich wieder das Büro durchwischen darf  😄


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2021)

Sonnabend im Waldbad gewesen, herrlich. Der Sonntag war drückend schwül und ab Mittag grau in grau gewesen. Von Gewitter oder gar Abkühlung aber keine Spur...

Heut morgen dann um 04.00 Uhr bei 24 Grad losgefahren 

Gruß


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2021)

Hier im Büro hats auch wieder 28°C... Freu mich auf Zuhause wo die Fussbodenheizung (Erdwärmesonde) auch auf gemütliche 23°C kühlen kann


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Juni 2021)

sry, falsche Thread


----------



## Chibs (22. Juni 2021)

Ihr könnt euch alle sehr glücklich schätzen. Hier bei mir (Wien) ist seit letzten Donnerstag (deutlich) über 30 Grad und diese Woche auch wieder! Heute 33°C, morgen 32°C usw. Erst am Freitag soll erste Abkühlung kommen. Ich hoffe nur das stimmt auch weil in der Vergangenheit gab es bei uns öfters falsche Wettervorhersagen wo die Hitze NOCH länger gedauert hat.. 

Vor allem die Luftfeuchtigkeit von 70% und mehr (!) macht sehr zu schaffen. Von mir aus kann sich der Sommer jetzt schon wieder schleichen und der Herbst darf kommen! Blöd nur, dass noch Juli + August vor der Tür stehen die sicher auch wieder heiß werden..


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

Draußen sind grad 14°. Extrem angenehm. Wenn es in der Nacht so weit abkühlt, kann es von mir aus tagsüber auch heiß sein.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Hier sind gerade 11°C, herrlich schön alles abgekühlt.
Mal schauen wann der nächste Hitzemarathon kommt. 
Die nächsten Tage sind so um die 20°C angesagt.
Wenns dabei trocken bleibt, ist es ein Traum von Sommer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hier sind gerade 11°C, herrlich schön alles abgekühlt.
> Mal schauen wann der nächste Hitzemarathon kommt.
> Die nächsten Tage sind so um die 20°C angesagt.
> Wenns dabei trocken bleibt, ist es ein Traum von Sommer.


Genau, ideales Sommerwetter sind mMn trockene 25°C. Für Temperaturen darüber ist dieses Land nicht geeignet


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Bis 25 Grad finde ich auch sehr angenehm. Etwas mehr nur mit Wind.

Zur Zeit ist es bei uns auch schön kühl. Besonders Nachts. Jetzt sind es 20 Grad.
Das kann man gut aushalten!


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Genau, ideales Sommerwetter sind mMn trockene 25°C. Für Temperaturen darüber ist dieses Land nicht geeignet


Da sagst du was. Tagsüber ~25 Grad und Nachts ~15 Grad. So könnte ich den Sommer locker aushalten.^^
Wäre jedenfalls besser als diese deutschen 30 Grad bei 120% Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Am schlimmsten sind immer hohe Temperaturen und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Ich will nicht wissen wie es im Regenwald ist. 
Am Meer kann man hohe Temperaturen dagegen deutlich besser aushalten. Weil es da auch meistens windig ist.


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit der Hitze um?


In der Regel: Genießen.
Allerdings gehe ich so langsam auf die Rente zu, und merke das langsam immer mehr *seufz*
Also freue ich mich über unser 3-Klimazonen-Haus und gehe einfach immer ein Stockwerk weiter runter, wenn es mir oben zu warm wird^^

Temperatur unterm Dach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Also freue ich mich über unser 3-Klimazonen-Haus und gehe einfach immer ein Stockwerk weiter runter, wenn es mir oben zu warm wird


Dann geht es dir wie mir. Leider steht meine ganze Hardware im Arbeitszimmer im Dachgeschoss. Überlege mittlerweile tatsächlich mit Sack und Pack in den Wohnkeller zu ziehen - der ist nämlich das ganze Jahr über kontinuierlich schön kühl-kalt. Bonus: Die Lüfter müssen nicht mehr hochdrehen zum Kühlen und das System wird leiser^^


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2021)

So was ähnliches schwebt mir auch vor


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2021)

Hier ein guter Artikel, darüber welche Ernährungsweise bei hoher Hitze zuträglich ist.
Interessanter Fakt: Scharfes Essen und warme Getränke sind zuträglicher, weil der Körper dann runterkühlen muss.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

Genießt die kühlen Tage - Geht wohl bald wieder los🥵☀️









						Gluthitze bringt Europa bis zu 45°C! Deutschland vor neuer Hitze!
					

Die Sahara-Hitze schwappt wieder zurück nach Deutschland. Es wird am Wochenende über 30 Grad heiß. In Südeuropa werden bis zu 45 °C gemessen.




					www-daswetter-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Schori (27. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir für meine Dachwohnung vor zwei Tagen ein mobiles Klimagerät gekauft. Nach einem Tag mit 30°C ist einfach alles heiß. Selbst mit allen Fenstern nachts auf bekommt man die Hitze nicht raus.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Genießt die kühlen Tage - Geht wohl bald wieder los🥵☀️


Bei uns werden die 30° vermutlich nicht mehr überschritten. Bei dieser extremen Luftfeuchtigkeit muss das aber auch nicht sein. Habe heute den ganzen Tag geschwitzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bei uns werden die 30° vermutlich nicht mehr überschritten. Bei dieser extremen Luftfeuchtigkeit muss das aber auch nicht sein. Habe heute den ganzen Tag geschwitzt.


Ich hoffe, dass du recht behältst. In Köln waren die Sommer immer unerträglich  bei hoher Hitze. Wir sind nun in den Rhein-Erft-Kreis gezogen und hier ist es deutlich besser.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Innenstädten kühlt es nachts auch nicht ab. Das ist das allerschlimmste.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Juni 2021)

Das merk ich auch immer schön, wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin.
In Wäldern etc. angenehm schattig und "kühl".
Sobald es wieder Richtung Dörfer/Stadt geht sofort der ganze Apshalt/Beton, der die Hitze abstrahlt.
Dazu dann noch der leckere Abgasgestank, den man selbst ab 1-2 Autos riecht, wenn man davor saubere Luft hatte.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

Im Wald ist es sehr angenehm wenn es warm ist. Der kühlt richtig und die Luft ist gut.
Ausser im Regenwald... da möchte ich nicht sein.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2021)

Wieder gute 3 Stunden am Strand gewesen, noch vor der Mittagshitze und mit leicher Brise an der Süderelbe 

Aber da wurde es dann jetzt auch sehr warm und sehr voll.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

Höre heute nicht zu schwitzen auf. Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren...


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Juni 2021)

Sitz gerade noch entspannt im klimatisierten Büro... darf mir dann aber daheim über den Rasenmäher her machen.. yeah


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juni 2021)

Ob der August noch einmal heiß wird? 
In den Nächten kühlt es momentan immer schön ab. Also nicht mehr im Keller schlafen. 

Überdurchschnittlich kalter Winter und unterdurchschnittlich warmer Sommer... 2021 isse kalte Jahr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Ich kann damit gut leben. Bin da ein etwas seltsamer Südländer 

Ich sag immer; wenn dir kalt ist, ziehst dich dicker an und gut is. Wenn dir jedoch warm ist, nützt nackt rumlaufen auch nichts


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Überdurchschnittlich kalter Winter und unterdurchschnittlich warmer Sommer... 2021 isse kalte Jahr.


Frag mal die Kanadier, was die von kalten Sommern halten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn dir jedoch warm ist, nützt nackt rumlaufen auch nichts


Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Es ist im Moment nicht besonders warm aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit macht einen zu schaffen.
80% das ist echt widerlich. Vor allem wenn kein Wind da ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2021)

Ich würde ja langsam fragen, wie die, die betroffen sind, mit dem Hochwasser umgehen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Es geht wohl so langsam mit dem sommerlichen Wetter wieder los.
Was ist eure Prognose für den Sommer 2022? Eher gemäßigt oder sehr warm?
Ich hoffe mal gemäßigt wie die letzten beiden Sommer auch.
Da gab es relativ wenige Tage mit 30 Grad und mehr.
Zumindest bei uns hier in OWL.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist eure Prognose für den Sommer 2022? Eher gemäßigt oder sehr warm?


Meine Glaskugel funktioniert schon bei Hardwareprognosen nicht besonders zuverlässig, beim Wetter geht gar nix


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel funktioniert schon bei Hardwareprognosen nicht besonders zuverlässig, beim Wetter geht gar nix


Meine Glaskugel ist auch nicht sonderlich gut.
Aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt es wird ein heißer Sommer (leider). Wenn wir schon keinen Winter hatten, dann zumindest einen Sommer.
Heute fing es auch schon an, 13 Uhr losgefahren zur Arbeit und schon 24-25 Grad gesehen. Das finde ich auch schon zu warm.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Heute fing es auch schon an, 13 Uhr losgefahren zur Arbeit und schon 24-25 Grad gesehen. Das finde ich auch schon zu warm.


Bei uns auch so 24 Grad. Das geht gerade noch für mich. Aber auch nur im Schatten.
In der Sonne ist es dann ja noch wärmer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Mai 2022)

Hab auch im Gefühl, dass es sehr heiß wird dieses Jahr. Die 26° der letzten Tage hier in Umgebung Köln sind schon krass für gerade mal Anfang Mai. 
Meine Prognose Juli/August bis zu 37° 🥵


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2022)

letztes Jahr war es aber schon viel heisser. Im April ging es schon richtig ab


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

Versucht ihr da wirlich grade, aus lokalen Einzelereignissen bei einem weltweiten chaotischen System aus dem Gefühl heraus Langzeitprognosen zu erstellen? 

Ich dachte die Glaskugelsache sei ein Witz gewesen^^
Aus "im April warens x Grad" auf "im Sommer wirds bestimmt y Grad" zu schließen ist schon wirklich harter Hokuspokus


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> letztes Jahr war es aber schon viel heisser. Im April ging es schon richtig ab


Bei uns nicht. Wir hatten nur wenige Tage mit 30 Grad und mehr.
Hier hatte es auch öfter geregnet.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Versucht ihr da wirlich grade, aus lokalen Einzelereignissen bei einem weltweiten chaotischen System aus dem Gefühl heraus Langzeitprognosen zu erstellen?
> 
> Ich dachte die Glaskugelsache sei ein Witz gewesen^^
> Aus "im April warens x Grad" auf "im Sommer wirds bestimmt y Grad" zu schließen ist schon wirklich harter Hokuspokus


Man hat ja sonst (fast) nichts zu tun in der Arbeit. 

Und ich schließe "nur" von einem miesen Winter (München und Umgebung) auf einen heißen Sommer.
Hoffe aber ich irre mich und es bleibt meist kühl.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2022)

Mieser Winter in Süden? In den Alpen war es eigentlich ziemlich weiß.
An meinen Taktiken aus den letzten Jahren hat sich jedenfalls wenig geändert. 
Meine Stromrechnung besagte übrigens dass 2021 weniger (mir zu) heiße Tage hatte als 2020.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Stromrechnung besagte übrigens dass 2021 weniger (mir zu) heiße Tage hatte als 2020.


Aktive Kühlung? 

...oder nur geringere Stromrechnung weil man bei 35 Grad im Zimmer einfach nicht noch zocken (und weiter heizen) kann?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2022)

Multisplit-Klimaanlage mit Innengerät in Wohn- und Schlafzimmer.
Danke Wärmepumpentechnik gewissermaßen auch ein akzeptables Backup für die Gasheizung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mieser Winter in Süden? In den Alpen war es eigentlich ziemlich weiß.


Gut in den Alpen. Aber Raum München ist halt nicht in den Alpen. Das war der zweite "Winter" in Folge wo ich keine Winterreifen gebraucht hätte. Auch Frost hatten wir so gut wie gar nicht, wenn die Scheiben an 10 Tagen zugefroren war, ist das viel.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

Heute bei uns 27 Grad im Schatten. Zum Glück etwas Wind dabei.
Morgen wirds 5 Grad kühler.


----------



## seventyseven (11. Mai 2022)

34°c in der Sonne.
31° laut Thermometer im Schatten
30° Raumtemperatur oben im Schlafzimmer

Kill me.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> 30° Raumtemperatur oben im Schlafzimmer


Mit PC an?


----------



## seventyseven (11. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mit PC an?


Der steht ein Stockwerk tiefer


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Der steht ein Stockwerk tiefer


Aso, Schlafzimmer hatte ich überlesen😅


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Mai 2022)

Temperatur weiß ich nicht. Aber vorhin in der Kantine lief mir das Wasser von der Stirn. 
Ich sag ja ich hasse Temperaturen über 20 Grad...

In der Halle geht es sogar noch. Aber das wird Tag für Tag schlimmer hier. 

In 6 Jahren gibt es eine neue Montagehalle, ich hoffe die Denken auch an die Arbeiter und geben uns eine ordentliche Kühlung.


----------



## Wintendo (11. Mai 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> 34°c in der Sonne.
> 31° laut Thermometer im Schatten
> 30° Raumtemperatur oben im Schlafzimmer


Wo wohnst du denn??
Ich will auch 30° haben... Also draussen mein ich  
Ich hasse Winter, Schnee und Kälte und endlich wirds wieder warm 

Im Haus haben wir dank guter Dämmung eigentlich nie mehr als 22 oder 23 Grad, wenn tagsüber alle Rollläden unten sind. Da muss es schon einen Monat oder mehr sehr heiß sein, dass das mal mehr wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn??
> Ich will auch 30° haben... Also draussen mein ich
> Ich hasse Winter, Schnee und Kälte und endlich wirds wieder warm
> 
> Im Haus haben wir dank guter Dämmung eigentlich nie mehr als 22 oder 23 Grad, wenn tagsüber alle Rollläden unten sind. Da muss es schon einen Monat oder mehr sehr heiß sein, dass das mal mehr wird.


Wir hatten heute auch 31° Raum Köln


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Mai 2022)

Heute war der erste Tag in diesem Jahr, an dem ich mit kurzer Hose zur Arbeit bin. 
Momentan nutze ich die Wärme noch, um davon etwas in der Wohnung zu speichern. Nächste Woche soll es wieder kühler werden. 
Eine Dachgeschosswohnung wäre aber wirklich nichts für mich. Solche habe ich bei der Wohnungssuche auch kategorisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Heute war der erste Tag in diesem Jahr, an dem ich mit kurzer Hose zur Arbeit bin.


Bei mir auch. 
Und T-Shirt und  Schlappen an. Aber ohne Socken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Heute war der erste Tag in diesem Jahr, an dem ich mit kurzer Hose zur Arbeit bin.





RyzA schrieb:


> Und T-Shirt und Schlappen an.



Wenn ich das nur dürfte...  

Immerhin wurden vor ein paar Monaten die Jalousien meines Bürofensters repariert so dass ich von der Morgen-/Mittagssonne jetzt nicht mehr die Rübe verbrannt bekomme im Sommer. Aber wenns draußen Richtung 30 und drüber geht ists sowohl im Büro als auch erst recht im Werk echt nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nur dürfte...


Bin auch echt froh, dass ich in einer Firma gelandet bin die festgestellt hat, dass Menschen arbeiten und nicht deren Kleidung. Als Ingenieur gar nicht so einfach gewesen. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immerhin wurden vor ein paar Monaten die Jalousien meines Bürofensters repariert so dass ich von der Morgen-/Mittagssonne jetzt nicht mehr die Rübe verbrannt bekomme im Sommer.


Hier habe ich auch Glück gehabt. Die Fenster meines Büros gehen nach Osten. Also ab mittags keine Sonne mehr, die reinballert. Morgens wird dann immer das Rollo runter gelassen  Ich habs aber auch echt nicht so mit Wärme/Hitze.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Bin auch echt froh, dass ich in einer Firma gelandet bin die festgestellt hat, dass Menschen arbeiten und nicht deren Kleidung. Als Ingenieur gar nicht so einfach gewesen.


Das wissen die bei uns schon auch - nur ist in den meisten Bereichen wo ich rumlaufen muss aus Sicherheitsgründen eben lange Hose + Sicherheitsschuhe Pflicht. Und diese Kleidung ist alles andere als atmungsaktiv^^



cordonbleu schrieb:


> Hier habe ich auch Glück gehabt. Die Fenster meines Büros gehen nach Osten.


Die gibts bei uns auch - in dem Büro sitzt mein Chef. Das ist kein Zufall.


----------



## seventyseven (11. Mai 2022)

Heute wird wieder nackt gepennt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Mai 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn??
> Ich will auch 30° haben... Also draussen mein ich
> Ich hasse Winter, Schnee und Kälte und endlich wirds wieder warm


Wie kann man nur Hitze wollen? Ja ich bin auch kein Freund von extremer Kälte, aber so 10-20 Grad sind OK.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

Aktuell 12 Grad. Hat sich Nachts gut abgekühlt.
Heute ziehe ich wieder ein lange Hose an. Und erstmal ne Jacke.
Mittags soll es dann 20 Grad werden. Was ich noch als angenehm empfinde.


----------



## Wintendo (12. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Hitze wollen? Ja ich bin auch kein Freund von extremer Kälte, aber so 10-20 Grad sind OK.


Mir macht das körperlich nix aus, wenns draußen heiß ist  
20° sind schon okay, aber weniger muss nicht sein 

Es muss ja nicht alles verbrennen und vertrocknen draußen, eine gute Mischung macht's. 2-3 Tage heiß, dann bissl Regen und Abkühlung bei 20 Grad und dann wieder von vorne.
Leider ist es immer gleich so extrem. Entweder gar kein Sommer oder alles vertrocknet...


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Mai 2022)

Also bei mir in der Bude waren gestern schon 27 Grad. Da freut man sich doch über die 500Watt Abwärme meines Systems....
Nicht.
Naja ein Ventilator rettet hier leben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2022)

Heute wieder bei 26-27 Grad in die Arbeit gefahren. Klima auf 15,5 Grad gestellt, tiefer geht leider nicht. So kann man es bis zum Parkhaus aushalten. 
In der Halle heute schon deutlich wärmer als gestern. Und ich beginne zu schwitzen. 

Nur noch 8 Stunden 43 Min bis Feierabend...


----------



## compisucher (12. Mai 2022)

Yo, ich sitz immer noch im ICE von HH nach MUC zurück.
Noch 3 h...
Gerade die zweite 0,25 l Flasche "Rot und Wild" Rotwein mit (zum Entsetzen der Mitfahrer) vielen Eiswürfeln gegönnt und dabei hier im Forum geschnackt.
Jetzt mach der Lappi und ich Nappause.
Waaaah... 13 h Zugfahrt wegen einem 2,5 h Kundenbesuch...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, ich sitz immer noch im ICE von HH nach MUC zurück.
> Noch 3 h...
> Gerade die zweite 0,25 l Flasche "Rot und Wild" Rotwein mit (zum Entsetzen der Mitfahrer) vielen Eiswürfeln gegönnt und dabei hier im Forum geschnackt.
> Jetzt mach der Lappi und ich Nappause.
> Waaaah... 13 h Zugfahrt wegen einem 2,5 h Kundenbesuch...


Aber der Zug ist Klimatisiert oder nicht?
Von so was kann ich hier nur träumen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Waaaah... 13 h Zugfahrt wegen einem 2,5 h Kundenbesuch...


Sag nächstes Mal bescheid, wenn du nach HH kommst, dann hängen wir Beide ne Stunde Mittagessen dran


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2022)

@chill_eule "Greatest of All Times!"? Deine Bescheidenheit ist mir sympathisch


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

Das war grad eine Art Experiment.

Ist auch schon wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Aber krass, dass es nach nicht mal 5 Minuten auffällt


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das war grad eine Art Experiment.
> 
> Ist auch schon wieder rückgängig gemacht.
> 
> Aber krass, dass es nach nicht mal 5 Minuten auffällt


You're in the wrong Neighborhood for solche Spielchen


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

Heute werden es bei uns bis zu 27 Grad im Schatten. Morgen sogar 28. Bei Regen. 
Das wird bestimmt richtig schwül.
Freitag wird es ein paar Grad kühler.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Mai 2022)

Heute habe ich frei. Aber das PC Zimmer habe ich schon wegen Hitze verlassen und keine Lust die Klima schon laufen zu lassen.
Im Wohnzimmer ist die Balkontür offen und es kommt bisschen Wind rein, so ist es noch auszuhalten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2022)

Überlege einfach auf der PS5 zu zocken. Ist bei dem Wetter mit PC wirklich nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Überlege einfach auf der PS5 zu zocken. Ist bei dem Wetter mit PC wirklich nicht auszuhalten.


Die ist auch im PC Zimmer…


----------



## Eyren (18. Mai 2022)

Ah Geil! Heute 30°C und keine Wolke am Himmel.

Schön 1000m Glasfaser durch einen graben gezogen. Jetzt steht die Sommerbräune ganz ohne Mallorca Urlaub. Könnte aber ruhig noch 5°C wärmer sein hab stellenweise gefröstelt


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die ist auch im PC Zimmer…


Sorry, ich meinte damit, dass * ich* überlege auf der PS5 zu spielen anstelle PC


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Im Wohnzimmer ist die Balkontür offen und es kommt bisschen Wind rein, so ist es noch auszuhalten.


Wenn es draussen heiss ist lassen wir tagsüber alles zu.
Erst wenn es kühler wird machen wir wieder auf.
Sonst heizt sich die Wohnung zu sehr auf.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es draussen heiss ist lassen wir tagsüber alles zu.
> Erst wenn es kühler wird machen wir wieder auf.
> Sonst heizt sich die Wohnung zu sehr auf.


Mache ich eigentlich auch. Aber gestern war mir sogar mal etwas Sonne, kommt selten vor aber es kommt vor


----------



## t670i (19. Mai 2022)

Ah wurde auch Zeit. Auf ein neues. 
Mit der ersten Sommerhitze kommt auch dieser Thread wieder hoch.
Ich habe mich fürs erste auch wieder vom Gaming PC zurückgezogen. (Dachboden)

Da oben herrschen aktuell lebensfeindliche Bedingungen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Mai 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> Ah wurde auch Zeit. Auf ein neues.
> Mit der ersten Sommerhitze kommt auch dieser Thread wieder hoch.
> Ich habe mich fürs erste auch wieder vom Gaming PC zurückgezogen. (Dachboden)
> 
> Da oben herrschen aktuell lebensfeindliche Bedingungen.


Gegen die Lebensfeindlichen Bedingungen hilft eine Klimaanlage. Man muß halt gewillt sein damit teuren Strom zu verbrauchen. 

Schlimmer als daheim ist es leider wieder in der Arbeit. T-shirt und Hose klebt schon eklig am Körper. Und ich freue mich auf die Dusche daheim.


----------



## t670i (19. Mai 2022)

Da oben steht sogar eine Klimaanlage. Leider nur so ein mobiles Teil mit einem Schlauch.
Wie ich die letzten Jahre (unter anderem hier) gelernt habe, sind die Dinger aber nicht sonderlich effizient. 
Habe zwar eine Abdichtung fürs Fenster, aber die Lautstärke nervt schon ziemlich.

Daher bleibt das Teil und damit auch der PC einfach die paar Tage aus.

Auf der Arbeit kann ich das leider nicht so handhaben. 
Wir haben auch keine Klimaanlage. Ich gehe jetzt schon ein ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Mai 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> Da oben steht sogar eine Klimaanlage. Leider nur so ein mobiles Teil mit einem Schlauch.
> Wie ich die letzten Jahre (unter anderem hier) gelernt habe, sind die Dinger aber nicht sonderlich effizient.
> Habe zwar eine Abdichtung fürs Fenster, aber die Lautstärke nervt schon ziemlich.
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch nur eine Mobile mit Schlauch, aber ich bin froh die zu haben. Klar sind das keine Kühlwunder. Aber ob man 30°C im Zimmer hat oder 24°C ist schon ein Unterschied. 
Ja laut sind sie. Da muß man halt das Spiel, Musik, Film lauter stellen 

Klima in der Arbeit wäre schon toll, aber ich denke da müsste ich deutlich weiter oben sein in der Hierarchie, die Chefs im Vierzylinder haben sicher Klima in deren Büros. Für uns normale Arbeiter ist so was nicht drin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Muss ja auch nicht immer gleich eine Klimaanlage sein. Ein stinknormaler Ventilator schafft schon Wunder.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. Mai 2022)

Gute Dämmung oder eine schattige Lage ist auch gut . Und Ventilatoren sind die Klima des kleines Mannes.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Aktuell Unwetterwarnungen für ganz NRW.
Hier hat es auch schon gestürmt und gewittert.
Soll wohl noch mehr kommen.
Aber es ist um ca 10 Grad kühler geworden.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. Mai 2022)

Bei mir ist es zum Glück noch angenehm, d.h. 24 Grad draußen, drinnen noch kühler und morgen soll es nur noch 16 Grad werden.
Aber wenn die Hitze wieder kommt habe ich meine Klimaanlage aufm Dachboden. Früher hatte ich einen Monoblock mit reiner Luftkühlung, seit einigen Jahren einen  Hybridmonoblock, d.h. kühlt mit Kompressor und Wassertank, kann ich nur empfehlen, Luft sehr angenehm und deutlich geringerer Stromverbrauch (nur Luft (leerer Wassertank):  ca. 1100W, Wasser+Luft:  ca. 800W) als reiner Luftbetrieb. Einziger Nachteil:  während der reine Luftbetrieb nur ein "angenehmes" Rauschen produziert(telefonieren problemlos möglich) , ist der Hybridbetrieb etwas lauter.

Aber auf alle Fälle, wenn ihr euch eine kaufen solltet, nehmt nicht die Billigdinger wie meine erste damals, in Sachen Lautstärke liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Chibs (20. Mai 2022)

Bei uns in Wien heute der zweite Tag im Mai mit über 30°C im Schatten. Das wird wohl ein heißer Sommer werden. Aber für mich auch der beste seit locker 10 Jahren, weil seit letztem Herbst haben wir in beiden Stockwerken (Haus mit ~250m²) eine Split-Klimaanlage in Wohn- und Schlafzimmer. Extrem leise, aber trotzdem bleibt es angenehm kühl.

Überhaupt kein Vergleich zur mobilen Klima wo man ein Fenster offen haben, und mit dem Schlauch rumtun muss. Die war laut, hat 10x so viel Energie verbraucht, und hatte bei weitem nicht so eine gute Kühlleistung. War natürlich nicht billig aber hier in Wien werden wir wohl bald 35-40°C über mehrere Tage oder sogar Wochen haben..









						Die zukünftige Wüstenstadt Wien
					

2050 soll es in Wien so heiß sein wie in Skopje in Nordmazedonien. Bäume pflanzen oder Gebäude begrünen: Reicht das, um die Hitze einzudämmen?




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Das wird wohl ein heißer Sommer werden. Aber für mich auch der beste seit locker 10 Jahren, weil seit letztem Herbst haben wir in beiden Stockwerken (Haus mit ~250m²) eine Split-Klimaanlage in Wohn- und Schlafzimmer. Extrem leise, aber trotzdem bleibt es angenehm kühl.


Hast du es gut... 

Hier in München sieht´s so aus im Moment:
Außentemperatur: 31 Grad
Innentemperatur Büro: 27 Grad.

Ich hasse den Sommer.... 

Und so würde es bei mir aussehen, wenn ich in die Sonne gehe:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Sommer....


Einfach nasse Harntücher auf den Ventilator... (und nebenbei noch Linux hacken).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einfach nasse Harntücher auf den Ventilator... (und nebenbei noch Linux hacken).


Nasse Harntücher? Riecht das nicht? 

Feierabend, bin schon zuhause und frisch geduscht. Nun sitze ich im Adamskostüm vor dem PC und habe fast 28°C hier im Zimmer. Denke das werde ich nicht lange aushalten. Morgen dann früh genug die Klima anmachen das es sich auch rentiert. 
Auf dem Heimweg zeigte das Thermometer im Auto 33-34°C an. Noch mal 2 Grad mehr als gestern. Kann es nicht bitte wieder Winter sein?


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nasse Harntücher? Riecht das nicht?


Bitte nur Experten.  



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nun sitze ich im Adamskostüm vor dem PC und habe fast 28°C hier im Zimmer.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Der Regen hier bei Köln hat die Lage gut entspannt und abgekühlt🙂


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> pics or it didn't happen


Ich habe keinen Model Körper, glaub mir du willst keine Bilder von mir (nicht mal mit Kleidung).


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Model Körper, glaub mir du willst keine Bilder von mir (nicht mal mit Kleidung).


Eng dich nicht ein in irgendwelchen Schönheitsidealen. Vielleicht hat der Kollege ja auch einen besonderen Fetisch


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Eng dich nicht ein in irgendwelchen Schönheitsidealen. Vielleicht hat der Kollege ja auch einen besonderen Fetisch


Habe aber kein Bedürfnis mich Nackt anderen Männern zu zeigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Habe aber kein Bedürfnis mich Nackt anderen Männern zu zeigen.


Verständlich. Geht mir persönlich auch so


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2022)

Aber in einem Nerdforum ist man doch nackt unter Nackten?


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Ab Morgen wird es bei uns wohl eine Woche durchregnen. Bei angenehmen 14-20 Grad.

*Edit:* Durchregnen wohl nicht. Aber es ist definitiv kühler.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2022)

Und mein Sommerdeo hört wie jedes Jahr auf den wohlklingenden Namen "LSF 50(+)".


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und mein Sommerdeo hört wie jedes Jahr auf den wohlklingenden Namen "LSF 50(+)".


Das ist auch mein Duft. 
Ich bin mit superblasser, empfindlicher Haut gesegnet, quasi ohne Selbstschutz. Nach maximal zehn Minuten in der Sonne bin ich ohne Schutz komplett rot. Und braun werde ich auch nicht, es geht weiß -> rot -> weiß.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich bin mit superblasser, empfindlicher Haut gesegnet, quasi ohne Selbstschutz.


Du hast auch rote Haare und Sommersprossen?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast auch rote Haare und Sommersprossen?


Nein, nur blond und weiß. Bin aber trotzdem arm dran. Wenn ich mich im Schlafzimmer ausziehe, müssen wir vorher das Licht dimmen, weil meine Freundin sonst durch die Reflektion meines Körpers erblinden würde. 

Scherz beiseite, ich muss wirklich aufpassen in der Sonne. Als Jugendlicher war ich ein paar Mal leichtsinnig mit Freunden am Strand und verdammt habe ich das mit Schmerzen bezahlt...
Ich kann auf meiner Haut auch ein bisschen schreiben, Berührungen hinterlassen oft weiße Striemen für ein paar Minuten...
Na ja, happy bin ich nicht damit, aber lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2022)

Der Vorrat an Bremer Sommer (also etwa 7 Tage) müsste eigentlich seit Mitte/Ende Mai auch verbraucht sein, Montag waren es nur 12° tagsüber. Mal gucken ob dieses Jahr noch was kommt 

Ansonsten bin ich immer wieder erstaunt darüber, wie meine doch durchschnittlich helle Alman-Haut Sonne abkann. Kriege recht schnell Farbe (nicht dass ich es darauf anlegen würde), aber verbrenne auch kaum. 

Meine Wohlfühltemperatur sind aber 20 - 22°. Hemd und leichte Jacke oder Abends Kapu und leichte Jacke, das ist perfekt für mich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2022)

Egal ob dunkle oder helle Haut, lange UV-Strahlen sollte man sich so oder so nicht aussetzen. Ich glaube man empfiehlt 15-30 min am Tag, um Vitamin D Speicher aufzufüllen, alles darüber hinaus ist aus rein gesundheitlicher Sicht heraus unnötig.*

*Approaved by my Hausarzt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

In der Sonne liegen kann ich gar nicht mehr. Was vermutlich auch an den Medikamenten liegt welche ich nehmen muß.
Und meiner entfernte Schilddrüse vor ca 10 Jahren.
Früher habe ich mich ausgiebig gesonnt und bin auch richtig braun geworden.
Jetzt halte ich mich meistens  im Schatten auf.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Meine Wohlfühltemperatur sind aber 20 - 22°. Hemd und leichte Jacke oder Abends Kapu und leichte Jacke, das ist perfekt für mich.


Damit kann ich auch gut leben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2022)

So die Woche war wirklich OK, Montag und Dienstag sogar wieder ne Jacke gebraucht in der Früh. Mittwoch und Heute 22-23°C das ist ok. Auch in der Halle so nicht zu heiß. 
Hoffe der Sommer geht so weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juni 2022)

Noch nicht mal später Nachmittag und schon 26 Grad bei 40% Luftfeuchtigkeit im Büro. Ich sauf Wasser wie ein Kamel.


----------



## Chibs (3. Juni 2022)

In Wien drei Tage ab heute mit über 30°C im Schatten, gefühlte Temp. ~31°C wegen Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ohne Klima im Büro, Auto & zuhause wäre das die reinste Qual. Besonders in der Nacht. Ich könnte schon ab 24/25 Grad kaum noch pennen und kenne Leute die bei 28-38 schweißgebadet in einem Dachgeschoß leben 

Das sind für mich Überlebenskünstler ohne Spaß.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juni 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> In Wien drei Tage ab heute mit über 30°C im Schatten, gefühlte Temp. ~31°C wegen Luftfeuchtigkeit.


Wenn das erst die Vorboten sind, dann befürchte ich das schlimmste für den Sommer.


----------



## t670i (3. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So die Woche war wirklich OK, Montag und Dienstag sogar wieder ne Jacke gebraucht in der Früh. Mittwoch und Heute 22-23°C das ist ok. Auch in der Halle so nicht zu heiß.
> Hoffe der Sommer geht so weiter.



Ich denke, momentan kann man nicht wirklich klagen. Die nächsten zwei Wochen meldet der Wetterbericht bei mir auch nur tagsüber maximal 20-24 Grad.
Anfang der Woche hatte ich sogar den Kamin an, weil es nachts unter 10 Grad waren und ich die Heizung schon aus habe.

Hochsommer ist anders. 
Von mir aus darf es aber ruhig noch mal richtig heiß werden. Klar zum Arbeiten blöd, aber ich finde, das gehört zu einem richtigen Sommer einfach dazu.
Naja haben ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit. Da kommt sicherlich noch was.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

Heute ist es bei uns im Rhein Erft Kreis eklige 24 Grad, die einen erdrücken.

Hitze passt einfach nicht zu Deutschland. Im Süden sind 35 Grad angenehmer, als diese eklige schwüle Hitze, bei der dann nicht mal die Sonne durch die Wolken hindurch scheint.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juni 2022)

Wie viele von euch, die das so schlimm finden dürfen eigentlich bei den Temperaturen draussen ohne Schatten etc. arbeiten? Oder sind 99% derer die jammern die wo im Büro sitzen und abends bevor es wirklich krank heiss wird schon Feierabend haben und sich dann ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen können?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juni 2022)

Bis jetzt hat noch kein Arzt gesagt das ich nicht draussen arbeiten dürfte (aber ich gehe auch nicht oft zu Ärtzen). Meine Halle ist im Sommer heis genug, draußen ist es oft genug kühler. Richtig blöd bei uns ist das am Feierabend die paar Fenster die wir haben automatisch schließen statt offen zu bleiben um so wenigstens etwas kühlere Luft in die Halle zu bringen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juni 2022)

Wenn es ganz schlimm wird nehme ich einfach einen Eimer mit kalten Wasser und haue da Kühlakkus rein und dann die Beine rein 👍

Bin aber auch etwas abgehärtet da ich auch jeden Tag mindestens 30km mit dem Fahrrad fahren muss bei der Hitze.


----------



## Eyren (12. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wie viele von euch, die das so schlimm finden dürfen eigentlich bei den Temperaturen draussen ohne Schatten etc. arbeiten? Oder sind 99% derer die jammern die wo im Büro sitzen und abends bevor es wirklich krank heiss wird schon Feierabend haben und sich dann ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen können?


Hier ich! Naja zumindest 70% der Zeit arbeite ich draußen.

Wobei halt stopp.... ich bin ja gar keiner der das schlimm findet.

Wobei ich e ht mal einige unserer Bürojungs hier in Schutz nehmen muss. Ich empfinde 28°C im geschlossenen Raum auch als schlimm. Dann lieber 32°C in der Sonne mit bissl Wind um der Nase.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wie viele von euch, die das so schlimm finden dürfen eigentlich bei den Temperaturen draussen ohne Schatten etc. arbeiten? Oder sind 99% derer die jammern die wo im Büro sitzen und abends bevor es wirklich krank heiss wird schon Feierabend haben und sich dann ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen können?


Ich muß zum Glück nicht in der Sonne  draussen arbeiten.
Das würde ich gesundheitlich nicht mehr hinbekommen. Bei 30 Grad und mehr.
Aber einen richtigen Bürojob habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2022)

Hab in meinem Leben schon drinnen, draußen, nachts, tags, im Sommer, im Winter und das in allen Variationen gearbeitet und ja, finde draußen arbeiten im Hochsommer weit angenehmer, als in geschlossenen und kleineren Räumen, wo die Luft stehen bleibt. 
Kommt natürlich aber auch auf die Arbeit an: Schwerste Bauarbeiten sind sowohl im Hochsommer, als auch im tiefsten Winter kacke


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Ich kann mich wenn es wärmer ist auch schlechter konzentrieren.
Manche können sich ja bei 30 Grad im Schatten unter einen Baum legen und ein Buch lesen.
Das könnte ich nicht. Geschweige denn anpruchsvolle Mathematikaufgaben zu lösen.
Deswegen gilt bei mir der Spruch: "Besser einen kühlen Kopf bewaren."


----------



## MountyMAX (12. Juni 2022)

In meinem Verkaufsthread ist noch immer ein großer Ventilator (neu/ovp) zu haben, bald wird es keine mehr geben, denkt an die Lieferkettenprobleme und dann werde ich den Preis ver-10-fachen


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> In meinem Verkaufsthread ist noch immer ein großer Ventilator (neu/ovp) zu haben, bald wird es keine mehr geben, denkt an die Lieferkettenprobleme und dann werde ich den Preis ver-10-fachen


Eine wirklich sehr löblich Einstellung den Thread zu kapern um deine Verkäufe anzukurbeln. Noch viel löblicher ist die Gewinnmaximierung durch Panikmache und der Androhung der Preiserhöhung im Krisenfall.

Du bist wahrlich einer dieser Menschen die unsere Gesellschaft immer wieder auf neue Höhen hebt.

Von Herzen wünsche ich mir das in deinem Leben eine Notsituation Eintritt und du einen Menschen wie dich findest.

Ich muss grade an mich halten um keinen Forenbann zu kassieren, du bist wirklich das ekelhafteste Individuum was mir in letzter Zeit begegnet ist.


----------



## MountyMAX (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Eine wirklich sehr löblich Einstellung den Thread zu kapern um deine Verkäufe anzukurbeln. Noch viel löblicher ist die Gewinnmaximierung durch Panikmache und der Androhung der Preiserhöhung im Krisenfall.
> 
> Du bist wahrlich einer dieser Menschen die unsere Gesellschaft immer wieder auf neue Höhen hebt.
> 
> ...


... Gute Güte ... ja, Ironie funktioniert nicht im Internet ... ich weiß, aber man kann es ja immer wieder versuchen


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> ... Gute Güte ... ja, Ironie funktioniert nicht im Internet ... ich weiß, aber man kann es ja immer wieder versuchen


Sollte das ganze als Ironie gelten, dann entschuldige ich mich für meine heftige Reaktion.

Darf dir aber den Tipp mitgeben das ganze vielleicht deutlicher zumachen.

Zumindest bei mir kam es nicht als Humorvoller Kommentar an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir kam es nicht als Humorvoller Kommentar an.


Hattest da wohl ein Furz quer liegen  Normalerweise sitzt der Humor bei dir doch an der richtigen Stelle, meine ich. Ich musste sofort lachen beim Lesen und dachte mir nur, dat kann der niemals ernst meinen😂


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hattest da wohl ein Furz quer liegen  Normalerweise sitzt der Humor bei dir doch an der richtigen Stelle, meine ich. Ich musste sofort lachen beim Lesen und dachte mir nur, dat kann der niemals ernst meinen😂


Absolut möglich so in der früh ohne Kaffee. Umso öfter ich es lese umso eher könnte ich das als Humor verstehen.

Wie gesagt, falsch von mir interpretiert dafür entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Absolut möglich so in der früh ohne Kaffee. Umso öfter ich es lese umso eher könnte ich das als Humor verstehen.


Definitiv. Ich meine, wer bitte verkauft einen Ventilator in einem PC-Hardware Forum?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Definitiv. Ich meine, wer bitte verkauft einen Ventilator in einem PC-Hardware Forum?


Es ist alles möglich.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Der Kollege verkauft einen Ventilator


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der Kollege verkauft einen Ventilator


Dein Ernst? Hier im Forum?😂


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Jop!

Wohl aus irgendwelchen Saturnboxen.

Deswegen wurde ich ja erst so angepisst. Auch wenn ich überreagiert habe, es gibt immer mehr Menschen die genau so handeln. Na und da kam mir der Sinn gar nicht das sowas Humor sein könnte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Ok, jetzt finde ich es sogar irgendwie noch lustiger


----------



## MountyMAX (13. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Hier im Forum?😂


Ist doch gar nicht so abwegig 
Ich kann mich noch an früher(TM) erinnern, da haben wir im Sommer auf ner Lan einen Ventilator auf das geöffnete PC Gehäuse gerichtet wegen Überhitzung. Wenn jetzt die RTX 4000er kommen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es wieder in Mode kommt 

@Eyren Kein Ding, dachte schon, ich bin aus Versehen auf Facebook gelandet, da funktioniert Ironie praktisch nie


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so abwegig
> Ich kann mich noch an früher(TM) erinnern, da haben wir im Sommer auf ner Lan einen Ventilator auf das geöffnete PC Gehäuse gerichtet wegen Überhitzung.


Stimmt, mache ich im Sommer sogar auch noch, also zumindest letzten Sommer lief neben dem PC auch der Ventilator die ganze Zeit. Die 3000er Reihe wird ja auch schon recht warm.


----------



## Chibs (13. Juni 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an früher(TM) erinnern, da haben wir im Sommer auf ner Lan einen Ventilator auf das geöffnete PC Gehäuse gerichtet wegen Überhitzung.


Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter und richte meine brandneue Klima-Split-Anlage direkt auf den PC aus, dann kann ich mir Geld für den CPU-Kühler sparen und die GPU läuft mit ~2.800MHz Boost-Takt.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jop!
> 
> Wohl aus irgendwelchen Saturnboxen.
> 
> Deswegen wurde ich ja erst so angepisst. Auch wenn ich überreagiert habe, es gibt immer mehr Menschen die genau so handeln. Na und da kam mir der Sinn gar nicht das sowas Humor sein könnte.


das sind bestimmt die 150 - 500€ Mystery Boxen von Media Markt/Saturn. Der Inhalt kann manches mal recht lustig sein. Ich Erinnere mich an eine davon mit einem Samsung Galaxy Tab Hülle und einem Apple Tablet darin enthalten. Der brüller war aber ein Handy und nein kein Smartphone alla Samsung A50 oder so sondern eines gefühlt aus den 90er Jahren mit Tasten.

Wir haben es schon mal geschaft das wir ein Kühlschrank auf gelassen haben oder Eis vor den Ventilator gestellt haben damit die kalte Luft einen Erreicht.


----------



## MountyMAX (15. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> das sind bestimmt die 150 - 500€ Mystery Boxen von Media Markt/Saturn. Der Inhalt kann manches mal recht lustig sein. Ich Erinnere mich an eine davon mit einem Samsung Galaxy Tab Hülle und einem Apple Tablet darin enthalten. Der brüller war aber ein Handy und nein kein Smartphone alla Samsung A50 oder so sondern eines gefühlt aus den 90er Jahren mit Tasten.
> 
> Wir haben es schon mal geschaft das wir ein Kühlschrank auf gelassen haben oder Eis vor den Ventilator gestellt haben damit die kalte Luft einen Erreicht.


Ja, die 150er   
Hatte die 150 EUR mit 2 verkauften Sachen schon wieder rein, der Ventilator war das größte und schwerste in der Kiste und der letzte Artikel aus der Box der noch nicht vk ist, er nimmt einfach nur noch Platz weg  

PS.: eine neue Box ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Elistaer (15. Juni 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ja, die 150er
> Hatte die 150 EUR mit 2 verkauften Sachen schon wieder rein, der Ventilator war das größte und schwerste in der Kiste und der letzte Artikel aus der Box der noch nicht vk ist, er nimmt einfach nur noch Platz weg
> 
> PS.: eine neue Box ist schon unterwegs


Ich habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 150/250 zu nehmen die sollen ja im wert ca um das Doppelte an Inhalten haben. bei dem Unboxing Video waren allein 6 - 8 Monate an Game Pass für den PC dabei und eine CE von einer KPop Band die auch nicht gerade gering sein soll im Wert.

an sonst das übliche und das Ipad war das Teuerste dabei, interessant fand ich ein Bluetooth Drucker für das Handy


----------



## MountyMAX (15. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 150/250 zu nehmen die sollen ja im wert ca um das Doppelte an Inhalten haben. bei dem Unboxing Video waren allein 6 - 8 Monate an Game Pass für den PC dabei und eine CE von einer KPop Band die auch nicht gerade gering sein soll im Wert.
> 
> an sonst das übliche und das Ipad war das Teuerste dabei, interessant fand ich ein Bluetooth Drucker für das Handy


In den 50/75 EUR Boxen ist Kleinkram(Handyhüllen, FFP2 Masken ,verschiedene Reinigungstools (z.B. Handybildschirmputztücher und -Spray), oft noch ein versiegeltes Konsolenspiel und anderes geöffnetes Zeug, einiges lohnt nicht für den Verkauf oder ist schwer verkäuflich, so das man über 50% vom aktuellen Wert runter muss, meistens bekommt man aber noch gerade so die 50/75 Eur wieder rein. Was gut ist, wenn du Playstation Spiele drin hast, die wird man sehr schnell los.
In der 150er sieht es besser aus, hatte in der real ca. 296 EUR drin (Preisvergleich, alles war OVP und gut verkäuflich), nur der Ventilator ist noch übrig, aber bin guter Dinge, dass ich den am WE losbekomme, sollen ja mehrere Tage über 35+ °C werden. Meine schlimmste Box war von MediaMarkt Sinsheim, da muss einer die Box mit dem Mülleimer verwechselt haben. Mit Saturn habe ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juni 2022)

Das mit diesen Boxen ging komplett an mir vorbei. 
Hört sich an wie 'ne Wundertüte für erwachsene Technik-Kids.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Real life Loot Boxen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Real life Loot Boxen.


Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst!


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Samstag soll es bei uns 34 Grad heiss werden. Sonntag 30.
Ab am Montag angeblich wieder deutlich kühler.
Ich hoffe es!


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

Ich verkabel grade bei einem großen Eisproduzenten im aussenbereich die einzelnen Gebäude mit Glasfaser.

Und jetzt ratet mal was ich im Überfluss, für umsonst und frisch produziert bekomme.


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Juni 2022)

Als ersten Tip würde ich mal Eis in den Raum werfen..


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Als ersten Tip würde ich mal Eis in den Raum werfen..


Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Ein schönes Leben hab ich heute.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Heute Nachmittag lief im DG kurz die Klima weil das Home Office anfing sich zur Heim-Sauna zu wandeln.
Spannend wird das letzte Saisonspiel am Sonntag. Je nach Verschiebung der Vorhersage gibt das wohl entweder Gewitter oder annähernd 30°C (oder beides).


----------



## Elistaer (15. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das mit diesen Boxen ging komplett an mir vorbei.
> Hört sich an wie 'ne Wundertüte für erwachsene Technik-Kids.


Im Grunde sind es ja auch Wundertüten da man nie weiß was da drinnen ist.
kann immerhin alles drin sein meist B-Ware die man heute nicht mehr los wird oder Rückläufer. Reperaturartikel sind meines Wissens nicht enthalten und Fraglich ist auch wie es mit der Gewährleistung/Garantie aussieht.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Real life Loot Boxen.


Ist das dann eigentlich Glücksspiel?


Eyren schrieb:


> Ich verkabel grade bei einem großen Eisproduzenten im aussenbereich die einzelnen Gebäude mit Glasfaser.
> 
> Und jetzt ratet mal was ich im Überfluss, für umsonst und frisch produziert bekomme.


Jetzt ist nur die Frage Langnese oder Schöller meines Wissens beides Eisproduzenten. Aber auf jedenfall ist das immer genial. Wir haben noch von meinem Vater ca 10-20 Boxen von Zarges sind wegen nicht wirklich sichtbarer Mängel für ein 10 tel des Preises weg gegangen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag lief im DG kurz die Klima weil das Home Office anfing sich zur Heim-Sauna zu wandeln.
> Spannend wird das letzte Saisonspiel am Sonntag. Je nach Verschiebung der Vorhersage gibt das wohl entweder Gewitter oder annähernd 30°C (oder beides).


Also bei uns war es heute noch um kurz vor 10 über 20° für das Wochenende sehe ich da schwarz. aber zum Glück habe ich Nachtschicht.


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Juni 2022)

Was du drin hast, ist sehr stark vom Markt abhängig, bzw. ob es B-Ware ist, die nächste 150 EUR Box kam heute an, das "Highlight" war eine 8 TB USB HDD von WD, der Rest "ok"  der reale Wert war aber leider nur ca. 226 EUR .. UND es war wieder ein Ventilator dabei, diesmal von "ok." 
Aber erneut alles OVP/versiegelt.

Ich updatre dann noch meinen Verkaufsthread evtl. brauch ja jemand einen Raclette-Grill oder die HDD


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juni 2022)

zum Thema Hitze stand Heute soll es am Wochenende gegen 35° am Tag und Sonntag/Montag mit der Möglichkeit auf Regen wobei ich bei solchen Temperaturen auch schon von Gewittern ausgehen würde.


----------



## Eyren (17. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> zum Thema Hitze stand Heute soll es am Wochenende gegen 35° am Tag und Sonntag/Montag mit der Möglichkeit auf Regen wobei ich bei solchen Temperaturen auch schon von Gewittern ausgehen würde.


Ja ich freue mich. Hoffentlich kommt heute mein Rad dann kann ich morgen nachmittag erstmal schön meinen letzten Rest Hirn in der Sonne garen bei einer kleinen Tour. 

Abgesehen davon arbeite ich morgen in einer Metallgießerei. Zwar nicht direkt im Bereich des Ofens aber noch nah genug dran.

Dann kann ich mich zum abkühlen wenigstens bei 35°C in die Sonne setzen......


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

Bei 35 Grad mache ich gar nichts draussen. Wenn dann nur wenn Wasser in der Nähe ist zum abkühlen.
Ansonsten halte ich mich in der relativ kühlen Wohnung auf.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2022)

So Klima Gerät ist in Stellung gebracht, Fenster so gut es mir möglich ist abgedichtet und verdunkelt. Die Hitze kann kommen, muss sie aber nicht


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei 35 Grad mache ich gar nichts draussen. Wenn dann nur wenn Wasser in der Nähe ist zum abkühlen.
> Ansonsten halte ich mich in der relativ kühlen Wohnung auf.


Ach ich hatte zu Zeiten meiner Koch Lehre im Sommer oft Temperatur unterschiede von über 60° an der Fritteuse und Grill so runde 60° und im Kühlhaus oder Froster natürlich dann bis zu -30.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Gleich werden alle Fenster zu und Rollos runtergemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass es erträglich im Haus bleibt.😅


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

Ja dann viel Spaß mit der anschließenden Luftfeuchtigkeit in Deinem hermetisch abgeschlossenen Bunker. 

Bei mir bleiben die Fenster auf und Durchzug regelt (und nein, davon wird man nicht krank).


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gleich werden alle Fenster zu und Rollos runtergemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass es erträglich im Haus bleibt.😅


Ich würd da keinnick recht geben.

Rollos runter aufjedenfall, nicht ganz schließen so das zwischen den Lamellen noch Luft durch kommt. Aber die starke Sonneneinstrahlung abgefangen wird.

Fenster aber aufjedenfall mindestens gekippt lassen für das Raumklima. So mache ich es immer.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Wir machen die Fenster auch immer ganz zu. So kann keine wärmere Luft von draussen reinkommen.
Und mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit haben wir keine Probleme.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Ich find das Raumklima halt insgesamt angenehmer wenn für Frischluft gesorgt wird. Ich hab da auch eher keine Bedenken wegen Schimmelbildung oder Wasserfällen die von den Wänden Tropfen. Solange wird wohl niemand nicht lüften in der Wohnung 😉

Ist einfach mein subjektives empfinden, sind die Fenster gekippt wird es erträglicher in der Wohnung.

Reiße ich nur die Terassentür auf strömt Hitze rein und es wird eklig.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Naja, wenn es draussen richtig heiss ist, dann ist das ja nicht wirklich frische Luft.
Noch wird alles gelüftet... wenn es draussen aber so 25 Grad sind mache ich alles zu. Aktuell sind es 19 Grad.
Dann wird heute Abend erst wieder alles aufgerissen.
Und so hoch wird die Luftfeuchtigkeit dadurch nicht.
Wir machen das ja nur wenn es extrem warm draussen wird. Sonst lüften wir immer gut durch.
Nur kochen (besonders braten) tun wir dann nicht in der Wohnung. Sonst riecht alles nach Essen. (Aber meine Frau ist heute eh bis 15 Uhr arbeiten und mein Sohn mit seiner Freundin schwimmen.) 
Wir haben das schon immer so gemacht und wenn es draussen z.B. 35 Grad sind haben wir in der Wohnung dadurch 10 Grad kühler. Auch bei 40 Grad draussen haben wir dann nicht über 25 Grad Raumtemperatur.
Aber soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir machen die Fenster auch immer ganz zu. So kann keine wärmere Luft von draussen reinkommen.
> Und mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit haben wir keine Probleme.


Dann vergleiche mal nach 4 Stunden 35°C am Strand und 25°C in einem geschlossenem Raum, in dem sich 2-4 Personen aufhalten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann vergleiche mal nach 4 Stunden 35°C am Strand und 25°C in einem geschlossenem Raum, in dem sich 2-4 Personen aufhalten.


Am Strand ist die Luft sowieso besser. Weil da meistens Wind ist.

Aber hier bei uns steht meistens die Luft draussen. Oft noch mit einer Schwüle.
Da habe ich dann lieber 25 Grad mit etwas abgestandener Luft im Innenraum.

Außerdem bin ich bis 15 Uhr alleine hier. Und  danach sind wir maximal 2 Personen. Weil unser Sohn beim schwimmen ist.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am Strand ist die Luft sowieso besser. Weil da meistens Wind ist.
> 
> Aber hier bei uns steht meistens die Luft draussen. Oft noch mit einer Schwüle.
> Da habe ich dann lieber 25 Grad mit etwas abgestandener Luft im Innenraum.


Diese abgestandene Luft ist dann aber genau die Schwüle, die Du nicht haben möchtest. Stichwort Luftfeuchtigkeit. 

Darum Fenster nicht schließen und für ein wenig Bewegung in der Luft sorgen:








						Jörg Kachelmann: Die Deutschen haben eine "irrationale Angst vor Zugluft"
					

Hohe Temperaturen können sehr angenehm sein und die Deutschen habe eine irrationale Angst vor Zugluft befallen:  Im Interview erklärt Jörg Kachelmann, warum gut gemeinte Tipps Menschenleben in Lebensgefahr bringen könnten.




					bnn.de


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Darum Fenster nicht schließen und für ein wenig Bewegung in der Luft sorgen.


Dann kommt aber wärmere Luft rein wenn ich die Fenster nicht schließe.
Und habe irgendwann drinnen fast die selbe Temperatur wie draussen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

Lies doch mal den Artikel durch, den ich gepostet habe. Vielleicht ändert der Deine Meinung. Aber letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2022)

Mein Tip für dieses Jahr und insbesonere heute man trinkt warme Getränke und setzt sich mit einer Decke irgendwo hin.  Wenn ihr die Decke ab und zu anhebt denkt ihr, ihr seid in der Antarktis.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Artikel durch, den ich gepostet habe. Vielleicht ändert der Deine Meinung. Aber letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht.


Ventilatoren haben wir ja auch noch aufgestellt.
Und mal ehrlich der redet da von Zugluft. Wenn draussen aber die Luft steht  hat man keine Zugluft.
Und auch das alte Menschen eher sterben wenn sie alles dicht machen.
Halte ich für Quatsch. Die sterben eher wenn es zu heiss ist und sie zu wenig trinken.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas hat sogar in einen Punkt nicht ganz unrecht. Wurde es bereits in diesem Thread erwähnt?

Hört auf mit diesen eiskalten Getränken! Zimmertemperatur reicht völlig aus um euren Körper runter zu kühlen.

Kurzform:

Ihr habt 36°C Körpertemperatur und kühlt euch mit 10°C kalten Getränken runter. Nun muss der Körper dieses 10°C kalte Getränk erst auf annähernd Körpertemperatur erwärmen um es sinnvoll zu verarbeiten. Ihr benötigt mehr Energie um 26°C Differenz auszugleichen als z.b. nur 10°C Differenz. Ergo der Körper muss mehr arbeiten und somit mehr für den Temperaturausgleich selbst beitragen.

Ihr schwitzt mehr.


Edit sagt:

Kaltes Bier ist trotzdem geiler als warmes!


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

In den arabischen Ländern wo es sehr heiss ist werden meines Wissens auch warme Getränke getrunken.
Aber man neigt bei solchen Temperaturen eher dazu was kaltes zu trinken.
Wobei, noch trinke ich warmen Kaffee.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ventilatoren haben wir ja auch noch aufgestellt.
> Und mal ehrlich der redet da von Zugluft. Wenn draussen aber die Luft steht  hat man keine Zugluft.
> Und auch das alte Menschen eher sterben wenn sie alles dicht machen.
> Halte ich für Quatsch. Die sterben eher wenn es zu heiss ist und sie zu wenig trinken.


Ok, dann stell Dir Deine eigene Zugluft mit nem Ventilator in einem geschlossenem Raum her, weil Luft von draußen giftig ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2022)

Ja ich trinke bei den Wetter auch warmen Tee, wenn es zu heiß ist kann man seine Füsse noch ins Wasser stellen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, dann stell Dir Deine eigene Zugluft mit nem Ventilator in einem geschlossenem Raum her, weil Luft von draußen giftig ist.


Zu *warme* Luft von draussen ist "giftig". 

Es macht ja keinen Sinn wenn ich drinne später die selbe Temperatur wie draussen habe.
Aber gut lassen wir das!

*Edit:* es werden bei uns heute wohl "nur" 32 Grad. 35 Grad sollte auch nur ein Beispiel sein.

Zum Glück Morgen dann 23 Grad.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2022)

Plan für heute ist sich draußen im Schatten auf zu halten. Ein Kumpel wohnt am Waldrand. Erst wird eine kurze Runde durch den Wald gewandert, anschließend wird der kleine Aufstell-Pool im angrenzenden Garten eingeweiht.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> anschließend wird der kleine Aufstell-Pool im angrenzenden Garten eingeweiht.



Aber mit heißem Wasser um den Antarktis Effekt zu entfesseln.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Oder mit warmen *Harnt*üchern um sich wedeln.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder mit warmen *Harnt*üchern um sich wedeln.


Was Colormix wohl heute macht?


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Artikel durch, den ich gepostet habe.


Das kann doch nicht sein ernst sein.

CO2 Vergiftung, weil die Fenster zu sind?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> CO2 Vergiftung, weil die Fenster zu sind?


Auf 1m² vielleicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein ernst sein.
> 
> CO2 Vergiftung, weil die Fenster zu sind?


Falls dem so ist, dann will ich nicht wissen, was über 2 Jahre Maskenpflicht angerichtet hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juni 2022)

Komme gerade vom Einkaufen, Thermometer zeigt schon 25°C an, das wird heute ein Spaß   
Klima ist schon einsatzbereit, denke die läuft heute öfter als gestern. Freut sich wenigstens EON...


----------



## cordonbleu (18. Juni 2022)

Hier sind heute und morgen 34 °C max gemeldet. Aktuell noch halbwegs kühl. Habe auch noch die Fenster geöffnet. In der Wohnung sinds aktuell 24,5 °C. 

Heute am frühen Nachmittag gehts dann einkaufen. Ich hoffe, der Laden ist dann schön leer weil die Leute nicht raus wollen bei der Hitze. 
Meine Wäsche dürfte bei den Temperaturen auch bis heute Abend schon wieder trocken auf dem Ständer hängen.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2022)

Der Hund hat sich zum schlafen in den Garten gelegt, das bedeutet das Wetter hat kritische Ausmaße erreicht.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein ernst sein.
> 
> CO2 Vergiftung, weil die Fenster zu sind?


Oha da hätte ich wohl den Artikel mal lesen sollen. 

Naja gut wenn du 40 Mann auf 5qm² stapelt kann das knapp werden ohne Lüftung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das jemals sagen werde, aber an diesem Punkt freue ich mich auf die "kühlen" 26 Grad morgen


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Artikel durch, den ich gepostet habe. Vielleicht ändert der Deine Meinung. Aber letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht.



Kachelmann mag ja ein geschäftstüchtiger Meteorologe sein, aber das mit dem "lebensgefährlichen Blödsinn" halte ich - als oller Sozialwissenschaftler dahingehend vermutlich ähnlich "gut" qualifiziert wie Kachelmann - wiederum für ziemlichen Blödsinn. Allerdings eher für profilierungssüchtigen, denn für lebensgefährlichen.
Recht hat er allerdings damit, dass der böse böse Durchzug in der Tat an sich erstmal nicht gesundheitsschädlich ist.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juni 2022)

Klar ist Durchzug geiler, als stehende Luft. Aber auch nur so lange, bis die Temperatur draußen nicht zu hoch wird, sonst wärmt man sich die Bude nur wieder auf. Deshalb ist bei uns tagsüber auch alles dicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Klar ist Durchzug geiler, als stehende Luft. Aber auch nur so lange, bis die Temperatur draußen nicht zu hoch wird, sonst wärmt man sich die Bude nur wieder auf. Deshalb ist bei uns tagsüber auch alles dicht.


Eben. Davon rede ich ja schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Odie0506 (18. Juni 2022)

Grosse Schüssel mit kühlem Wasser unter den Schreibtisch und Füsse reinhängen.....
Ist sehr angenehm!
Zumindest bis Oma kommt und die Schüssel braucht, weil sie Salat machen will.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Heutiger Fazit: Fenster und Rollos geschlossen zu halten, hat sich als eine sehr gute Taktik erwiesen. Ganzen Tag über kühl. Bin aber ab und zu auch mal kurz in den Garten, um den Aklimatisierungseffekt etwas zu beheben, danach war es drinnen wieder gefühlt noch kühler. Für mich persönlich ist die Wohlfühlgrenze bei ca. 25° erreicht, alles darüber ist schon anstrengend.
Von daher, Gott sei Dank, dass es morgen wieder deutlich kühler werden soll!


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Aussen "nur" noch 27 Grad. Es wird langsam kühler.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Von daher, Gott sei Dank, dass es morgen wieder deutlich kühler werden soll!


Darüber bin ich auch sehr froh.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Sodale dazu mein Setup:

Rollos bis auf Luftschlitze unten.
Fenster auf.

4 Stunden bei ~450W zocken und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juni 2022)

Klima verrichtete oben im Dachgeschoss (da steht auch der PC und die PS 5) gut seine Arbeit. Schon früh so gegen 10 Uhr Fenster zu (so gut es geht mit dem riesen Schlauch), Klima auf 23 Grad eingestellt und so war es richtig angenehm bis zum Abendessen. Dann Klima aus,  Fenster auf und die Temperatur stieg rasant an.
Im Wohnzimmer war ganzen Tag Fenster zu, Rollladen unten und so blieb es auch erstaunlich kühl. Beim Abendessen 23 Grad. So ist es noch auszuhalten.
Aktuell, Fenster noch zu, TV läuft und Temperatur knapp 25 Grad. Langsam wird es zu warm. Werde wohl nach der Qualy ins Bett gehen um wieder überall die Fenster zu öffnen um die Wohnung so gut wie möglich abzukühlen.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juni 2022)

Heute alle Fenster und Rollos dicht... langsam geht es draussen unter 30 Grad.. haben derzeit 28 draussen. Spitze war gegen 17 Uhr mit 35 Grad...
Hab den Tag damit verbracht mir Klimaanlagen anzugucken... denke nächstes Jahr kommt so ne Anlage auch hier rein... hätte man beim Bau schon daran denken können, aber naja, man wird ja cleverer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass heute der erste und letzte heißeste Tag des Jahres war...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2022)

Wie geplant den ganzen Tag draußen im Schatten verbracht. Jetzt gerade zurück in der Wohnung wo das Wohnzimmer 27,5°C und das Dachgeschoss 29°C erreicht hatten. 
Ersteres wird nun über Nacht durch gelüftet, Letzteres, da Schlafzimmer, mit der Klima auf trockene 24°C gebracht.


----------



## Chibs (19. Juni 2022)

*Kälte* macht mir persönlich überhaupt nichts aus. Ich war bei der Bundeswehr (=Bundesheer in AUT) im Winter und wenn mir kalt war, dann hab ich einfach mehr angezogen und/oder mich zum Feuer gesetzt. Aber gegen *Hitze* kannst du absolut gar nichts machen. Wenn mir zu heiß wird, dann geht das sehr schnell auf den Kreislauf, auf den Magen, und schränkt körperlich extrem ein. Weltweit gibt es nicht umsonst weitaus mehr Tote durch Hitze als durch Kälte.

Wenn ich hier in Wien keine Klimaanlage hätte, dann würde ich ganz klar weit nach oben in den Norden Deutschlands ziehen. Denn hier in Wien gab es die letzten Jahre Sommer, wo es im Juli & August mehr als 35 (!!) Hitzetage gab (= über 30 Grad im Schatten). Sowas gab es früher hier überhaupt nicht. In den 80ern und 90ern gab es Sommer, wo es auch mal 1 Woche wirklich JEDEN Tag geregnet hatte, oder es gab auch Sommer wo es nur einen Tag (!) 38 Grad hatte, aber dafür der restliche Sommer wieder sehr kühl blieb. Heute brechen wir nur mehr Rekorde an Tropennächten und Hitzetage, jedes Jahr gibt es einen Mai / Juni / Juli wo wir bei der Durchschnittstemperatur, bei der Trockenheit, bei Sonnenstunden etc. an die absolute Grenze kommen was ein Mensch überhaupt aushalten kann.

Und übrigens, für jeden der es nicht wusste: Medizinische Studien & Forschungen haben ergeben dass der Mensch bei exakt 19°C Außentemperatur am besten funktioniert. Dann ist es nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm für unseren Organismus. 25°C im Schatten bedeutet, dass es in der prallen Sonne bis weit über 40°C haben kann (!).  Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass wir hier Sommer hatten mit 35 Tagen (!) über 30 Grad im Juli / August (oft auch 35+ Grad!), dann kann man sich vorstellen wie ungesund solche Sommer für den Menschen sind...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass heute der erste und letzte heißeste Tag des Jahres war...


Ich hoffe es auch aber befürchte das noch mehr solche Tage kommen.



Chibs schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier in Wien keine Klimaanlage hätte, dann würde ich ganz klar weit nach oben in den Norden Deutschlands ziehen. Denn hier in Wien gab es die letzten Jahre Sommer, wo es im Juli & August mehr als 35 (!!) Hitzetage gab (= über 30 Grad im Schatten). Sowas gab es früher hier überhaupt nicht. In den 80ern und 90ern gab es Sommer, wo es auch mal 1 Woche wirklich JEDEN Tag geregnet hatte, oder es gab auch Sommer wo es nur einen Tag (!) 38 Grad hatte, aber dafür der restliche Sommer wieder sehr kühl blieb. Heute brechen wir nur mehr Rekorde an Tropennächten und Hitzetage, jedes Jahr gibt es einen Mai / Juni / Juli wo wir bei der Durchschnittstemperatur, bei der Trockenheit, bei Sonnenstunden etc. an die absolute Grenze kommen was ein Mensch überhaupt aushalten kann.


Ich kenne auch jemanden der in Wien wohnt. Bzw der ist umgezogen in ein Haus dort im Vorort.
Bei dem geht es im Sommer auch nur mit Klimaanlage.




Chibs schrieb:


> Und übrigens, für jeden der es nicht wusste: Medizinische Studien & Forschungen haben ergeben dass der Mensch bei exakt 19°C Außentemperatur am besten funktioniert.


Also ich kann für mich bestätigen das ich mich dann fitter und leistungsfähiger fühle. Auch insgesamt viel wohler.


Chibs schrieb:


> Dann ist es nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm für unseren Organismus. 25°C im Schatten bedeutet, dass es in der prallen Sonne bis weit über 40°C haben kann (!).  Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass wir hier Sommer hatten mit 35 Tagen (!) über 30 Grad im Juli / August (oft auch 35+ Grad!), dann kann man sich vorstellen wie ungesund solche Sommer für den Menschen sind...


Das wird wohl zukünftig Dank Klimawandel noch schlimmer.


Heute Nacht hat es sich bei uns gut abgekühlt bis auf 14 Grad. Aktuell sind es 17 mit leichten Windbrisen.
Später soll es nicht wärmer als 21 Grad werden. Und zum Abend Regen. Perfekt!


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2022)

Wow, 14 Grad. 
Pack mal 10 Grad oben drauf, so warm war es hier gestern Nacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren irgendwo im Netz eine dynamische geographische Karte über den Klimawandel in Europa gesehen.
Weiß leider nicht mehr wo und auch nicht, ob das wirklich wissenschaftlich bestätigt wurde, aber aus dieser Karte ging hervor, dass sich in den kommenden Jahrzehnten sämtliche Klimazonen nach oben verlagern werden - dass heißt: Die Sub-Sahara Zone wird nach Nordafrika vordringen und das subtropische Klima (Mittelmeer und Nordafrika) werden nach Mitteleuropa vordringen, während Skandinavien unser  mitteleuropäischen Klima haben wird.
Aus diesem Bericht ging auch die Prognose hervor, dass unzählige Menschen aus dem Süden, aufgrund Wassermangel durch Trockenheit und Dürre, nach Norden flüchten werden. Dann gäbe es neben Wirtschafts- und Kriegsmigration auch noch die Klimamigration.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Ja das stimmt. Auch global werden mehr Klimaflüchtlinge sich auf den Weg machen. Wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt und sie nicht mehr in den flachen Küstenregionen wohnen können.

Und man kann an Tierarten beobachten wie sie vom Süden auch zunehmend in den Norden wandern.
Spinnen, Mücken, Zecken usw.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es neben Wirtschafts- und Kriegsmigration auch noch die Klimamigration.



Das kapieren halt viele Leute nicht.. die meinen immer noch dass Klimawandel ja nix schlimmes ist, wird es halt etwas wärmer... dass aber dann Millionen von Menschen von dort weg müssen wo sie jetzt sind und denen am Ende nur der Norden Europas übrig bleibt, so weit denkt fast niemand


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das kapieren halt viele Leute nicht.. die meinen immer noch dass Klimawandel ja nix schlimmes ist, wird es halt etwas wärmer... dass aber dann Millionen von Menschen von dort weg müssen wo sie jetzt sind und denen am Ende nur der Norden Europas übrig bleibt, so weit denkt fast niemand


Ja, leider sahen die Prognosen sogar noch düsterer aus. Denn neben einer massiven Klima-Migration wird überall Wassermangel herrschen. Manche gehen sogar davon aus, dass die großen und lokalen Kriege ums Wasser sein werden.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2022)

Hab meine Klima im Wohnzimmer. Im Gaming/Büro hab ich Aktuell 29 Grad

Lüfter alle auf Volle Pulle

Mainboard: 35 Grad
GPU: 35 Grad
Hotspot: 39 Grad
CPU Cores @ 5GhZ 44 Grad
Idle Temps EK AIO 280er  CPU, Custom Wakü GPU 1x 360er Radi
Beim Zocken komm ich nicht an die Grenze der Hardware Temps.
Mit Klima sieht das alles, Natürlich besser aus.

Das ist was mein Rechner Betrifft:

Ansonsten alle Rollos zu.. Klima an. ( Derzeit nur eine da )
4 Jahreszeiten Wohnung hab ich hier. Kurze Hose und das wars. 

Ansonsten kann ich ein Luftreiniger Empfehlen von Xiaomi, im Schlafzimmer ist es Gefühlt kühler bei der Selben Temp.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juni 2022)

Heute ist es nochmals wärmer als gestern. Meine Klimaanlage schafft es nicht mehr den Raum auf 23°C wie gestern zu halten, aktuell sind es 25°C. Aber da ich hier nichts körperlich mache geht das auch noch. 
Eine fest eingebaute Klima wäre sicher besser, aber keine Lust das OK vom Vermieter zu holen und auch keine Lust Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Heute ist es nochmals wärmer als gestern. Meine Klimaanlage schafft es nicht mehr den Raum auf 23°C wie gestern zu halten, aktuell sind es 25°C. Aber da ich hier nichts körperlich mache geht das auch noch.
> Eine fest eingebaute Klima wäre sicher besser, aber keine Lust das OK vom Vermieter zu holen und auch keine Lust Geld dafür auszugeben.


Seh ich genauso, hatte ich auch als Idee. Aber Haufen geld, und Vermieter Fragen. Hab 2 Klimas, eine ist Am Start , die Zweite Unterwegs. 24 bis 25 halt ich. Ohne Klima an die 30..


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juni 2022)

Ja die 30°C hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, dann entschied ich mich für den Kauf einer mobilen Klima. Schon das waren fast 1000 €.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2022)

Oha, 1000 Lappen? Ich hab ne 9000er BTU für 300€ , Mobile Klima. Aber die Schafft nichtmal 12qm Büro auf 24 zu halten. Jedenfalls heute nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juni 2022)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Oha, 1000 Lappen? Ich hab ne 9000er BTU für 300€ , Mobile Klima. Aber die Schafft nichtmal 12qm Büro auf 24 zu halten. Jedenfalls heute nicht.


Das selbe wie beim PC, ich will immer möglichst das beste 
Und ich denke, nach lesen mehrerer Tests und schauen von Videos das die Delonghi zu den besten gehört. Leider hat das auch seinen Preis.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2022)

Ja das ist bei mir auch so, aber bei der Klima hab ich einfach eine gekauft. Jetzt Rächt sich das. 
Delonghi ist sehr gut, mein Dad hat eine. Aber glaube die war auch nicht so ein Billig heiner wie meine.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> [...] Dann gäbe es neben Wirtschafts- und Kriegsmigration auch noch die Klimamigration.


Die Wirtschaftsmigration ist ja zum Teil dann auch Klimamigration. Wenn große Teile der kleinbäuerlichen Bevölkerung oder in der Agrarindustrie als Arbeitnehmer Beschäftigte kein Auskommen mehr haben, weil Schädlinge oder eben das veränderte Klima selbst die Erträge der dort üblichen Nutzpflanzen in den Keller fallen lassen, dann gehen "Wirtschaftsmigration" (de facto Armutsmigration) Hand in Hand mit Klimamigration. 

(und sofern sich die größten Teile der "ökologischen Bewegung", die sich sonst auch gerne menschenfreundlich geben, weiter z.T. total irrational gegen "grüne Gentechnik" - mit entsprechender, sozial verantwortungsbewusster, gesetzlicher Rahmengebung - sträuben, wird es halt so kommen)


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Regen und 16°C in Hamburg


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2022)

Jaja, windig und 32°C in Hanau.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juni 2022)

Wir sind jetzt bei Sonnenuntergang auf 30 Grad runter…..


----------



## Anthropos (19. Juni 2022)

31° in Aschaffenburg, aber 22° in meiner Kellerwohnung.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL schau doch ins Burgenland dort sind mit die besten Rotweine weltweit und in vielen Fachbüchern für Weinkunde wird alles rund um den Neusiedlersee auch als Toscana Österreiches betitelt.

Die Australische Tunnel-Web-Spider war schon vereinzelt um 2010 in Tirol und anderen Regionen zu finden diese gilt weit hin als eine der Giftigsten Spinnen in Australien. Das ganze wird über die Jahre noch eher zunehmen. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe gibt es sogar seit ca 10 Jahren auf Bornholm oder Gotland Weinbau das war vor 20 Jahren nicht einmal möglich oder geschweige daran zu denken. Wenn man bedenkt das wir ca 10.000 Jahre Hinter einer Kaltzeit liegen die wir haben müssten sehe ich für die nächsten Jahre schwarz und vor allem auf Tornados dürfen wir uns immer mehr einstellen und da ist mit ca 70 Stück jährlich, Deutschland in Europa Spitzenreiter. 

Bis Freitag waren auch auf arbeit die Temperaturen erträglich gestern ging noch aber heute fühlt es sich an wie eine drückende Glocke. Das die Sauna direkt unter mir ist hilft da auch nicht wirklich weiter aber ich könnte mal in unsere Schnee Kabine oder in ein Kühlhaus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juni 2022)

Immer noch 23 Grad draußen. Das kann man nicht Abkühlung nennen.


----------



## Defenz0r (20. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Immer noch 23 Grad draußen. Das kann man nicht Abkühlung nennen.


Verwoehnt... Ich hab in der Bude aktuell 34C


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Aktuell sind es 12 Grad draussen. Hat sich echt super runtergekühlt.  
Mehr als 20 GRad werden es heute nicht.
Erst zum Wochenende soll es wieder an die 30 Grad werden.
Ab Donnerstag... mal abwarten.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juni 2022)

Samstag in der Spitze 35Grad und Gestern warens 37Grad. 
Von meiner Dachgeschosswohnung fang ich bei den Temperaturen erstmal gar nicht an zu sprechen... 

Ansonsten die Tage im Schatten verbracht, Samstag auf der Tereasse und zum "Abkühlen" in den 31Grad warmen Whirlpool.. ja da sind dann 31Grad fast erfrischend. Gestern mit der Frau an einen Badesee gefahren, da konnte man es dann auch ganz gut aushalten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

Bei uns hat es wohl die ganze Nacht bis eben geregnet. Jetzt schön bewölkt, nass und kühl draußen. Na geht doch! Das ist das Deutschland, dass ich kenne und liebe


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es wohl die ganze Nacht bis eben geregnet. Jetzt schön bewölkt, nass und kühl draußen. Na geht doch! Das ist das Deutschland, dass ich kenne und liebe


Wobei es ja nicht dauerhaft regnet. Als "typisch Deutsch" würde ich Regenwetter nicht bezeichnen.   In England soll es angeblich viel mehr Nebel und Regen geben.

Hier fehlt sogar insgesamt Regen. Gerade in Ostdeutschland. Deswegen besteht erhöhte Waldbrandgefahr.
Und wenn der Trend so weiter geht wird man auch Grund/Trinkwasserprobleme bekommen.


----------



## pedi (20. Juni 2022)

nicht nur ehöhte waldbrandgefahr, da brennts recht heftig.
hier hats  26 grad, ist angenehm.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Regen und 16°C in Hamburg


Ich bin neidisch.... 

München:
27 °C         Außentemperatur
27,2 °C     Bürotemperatur


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin neidisch....
> 
> München:
> 27 °C         Außentemperatur
> 27,2 °C     Bürotemperatur


Ich auch. Bin noch nicht auf Arbeit, habe diese Woche Spätschicht. Aber ich bin schon auf, was nicht meine Zeit ist normalerweise. Aber es ist zu warm um länger zu schlafen.
In meinen Zimmern schon 25 Grad, ich schrieb ja im letzten Beitrag es ist zu warm zum Abkühlen.
Auf die Arbeit freue ich mich gar nicht, da erwarten mich Temperaturen um die 35 Grad. Und Stress...
Nichts was wirklich Spaß macht.
Es fängt schon bei der Hinfahrt zur Arbeit an. Auto steht leider im freien, da brennt schon einige Stunden die Sonne drauf. Bis es im Auto mit Klimaanlage kühl ist dauert auch eine Weile.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin neidisch....
> 
> München:
> 27 °C         Außentemperatur
> 27,2 °C     Bürotemperatur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



31° C Außentemperatur
29,7° C Bürotemperatur 

Ich sauf Wasser wie ein Kamel.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2022)

In München geht es sogar. 22 Grad, windig. So kommt genügend kühle Luft in die Halle. Am Anfang war es aber brutal. Halle betreten und schon kam der Schweiß. Echt nicht toll bei uns.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Halle betreten und schon kam der Schweiß. Echt nicht toll bei uns.


Klingt nach Großmarkthallen


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Juni 2022)

Hier im hohen Norden ist es ja noch nicht zu warm geworden. Hab aber seit diesem Jahr eine Mobile Klimaanlage angeschafft weil unter m Dach ist es hier im Sommer unerträglich.

@RyzA mag sein das es in England noch n Tick schlimmer ist aber es ist schon so das hier ganz oben ähnliche Wetterverhältnisse sind, in der Regel. Komm mal über den Nord-Ostseekanal da gibt es manchmal gar keinen Sommer.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> @RyzA mag sein das es in England noch n Tick schlimmer ist aber es ist schon so das hier ganz oben ähnliche Wetterverhältnisse sind, in der Regel. Komm mal über den Nord-Ostseekanal da gibt es manchmal gar keinen Sommer.


In weiten Teilen Deutschlands regnet es wie gesagt aber viel zu wenig.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In weiten Teilen Deutschlands regnet es wie gesagt aber viel zu wenig.


Da hast du leider Recht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Klingt nach Großmarkthallen


Montagehalle bei BMW. Da zählt nur das das Band läuft. Wie es den Mitarbeitern geht interessiert keinen. 
Kleine Hoffnung habe ich, es wird eine neue Montage gebaut  vielleicht denken die da an eine ordentliche Belüftung oder noch besser eine ordentliche Klimaanlage. Am Geld kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## t670i (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In weiten Teilen Deutschlands regnet es wie gesagt aber viel zu wenig.



Stimmt wohl. Hier bei mir (Eifel) gab es gestern zum Glück 17mm Regen.
Das hat gut abgekühlt, wodurch es heute mit 20 Grad wirklich angenehm ist.
Für morgen sind dann aber auch wieder 25 Grad gemeldet.


----------



## Chibs (21. Juni 2022)

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie gut es euch geht in Deutschland. Weiter unten im Süden im Wiener Becken hat es seit Tagen zwischen 26 und 32°C, und der Horror fängt trotzdem erst an (!). Ab 26.Juni wird bei uns vorhergesagt dass es die nächsten 11 Tage in Folge (!!) kaum unter 30°C bekommt, mit 35-36°C als Höhepunkt der Hitzewelle.

Das sind die mit Abstand schlimmsten Phasen im Sommer, wenn es teilweise wochenlang nicht unter 20°C in der Nacht abkühlt, und untertags 30°C plus.


----------



## t670i (21. Juni 2022)

Wow, das ist heftig. In dem Fall würde ich mir wirklich eine feste Klimaanlage anschaffen.
Solche extrem langen Hitzephasen sind hier in der Eifel doch sehr selten.
Hier werden es auch immer wieder mal 30°C +, aber dann meist nur für 1-3 Tage.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Montagehalle bei BMW. Da zählt nur das das Band läuft. Wie es den Mitarbeitern geht interessiert keinen.
> Kleine Hoffnung habe ich, es wird eine neue Montage gebaut  vielleicht denken die da an eine ordentliche Belüftung oder noch besser eine ordentliche Klimaanlage. Am Geld kann es nicht liegen.


Ich muß mich mal kurz selbst zitieren und noch was dazu sagen. 
Wir haben in der Halle eine Lüftung die aber klugerweise die warme Luft von draußen ansaugt und ungekühlt in die Halle bläst, obwohl blasen kann man das auch kaum nennen, man merkt fast nicht (auch im Winter) das da was kommt. 
Dafür wurden vor paar Jahren Ventilatoren angeschafft, das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Aber für 30-40 Leute pro Band (Hintere Tür und Vordertür laufen auf 2 Bändern) gibt es insgesammt ca. 10 Ventilatoren. Das ist schon armselig. 
Hinzu kommt das es kaum zu trinken gibt, gerade im Sommer ein Problem. Unsere Automaten werden von Dalmayr befüllt, aber nur einmal am Tag in der früh. Das reicht bei normalen Tagen oft schon nicht und im Sommer bei den Temperaturen in der Halle gar nicht. Da ist das Wasser schneller aus als uns lieb ist. Das BMW es nicht geregelt bekommt das man Dalmayr anweist auch in der Spätschicht einmal die Automaten zu befüllen ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber auch das Dalmayr nicht selbst auf die Idee kommt. Das ist doch deren Geld wenn die Automaten voll sind und wir was zu trinken kaufen können.
Vielleicht ist es nicht überall in der BMW so, ich kann halt nur berichten wie es in meiner Halle so ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2022)

Das ist doch ein Thema für den Betriebsrat, wenigstens Wasser sollte doch immer verfügbar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2022)

Zur Not einfach selber was mitbringen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zur Not einfach selber was mitbringen.


Ne, das ist ja gerade der Punkt. Du verbringst ja dort keine Freizeit, sondern erfüllst den Teil deines Arbeitsvertrages.

https://www.arbeitsrechte.de/hitzef...arf,die das gesundheitliche Risiko minimieren.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2022)

Bevor ich nichts kriege, bringe ich halt selber was mit. 
Trotzdem nebenbei an den Betriebsrat, Gewerkschaft etc wenden. 
Seit dem bei uns ein Wasserspender steht, ist es sowieso wesentlich einfacher geworden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß, dass ich sehr ideal-utopisch jetzt unterwegs bin, aber ich finde, dass zumindest stilles Wasser an solchen heißen Tagen kostenfrei jedem Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll. 
Allgemein finde ich, dass für Wasser kein Mensch dieser Welt Geld zahlen muss. Wasser ist ein Grundrecht für alle Menschen!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Juni 2022)

Ich gebe euch recht. Es wäre ein Fall für den Betriebsrat. Wir haben den auch schon mehrfach darauf angesprochen. Gebracht hat es noch nie was. 
Viele nehmen deshalb auch selbst ihre Getränke mit in die Arbeit. 
Naja ich muß ja "nur" noch 19 Jahre, stand heute, bis zu Rente durchhalten. Nur wer weiß schon was der Regierung bis dahin noch so alles einfällt...
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich muß mich mal kurz selbst zitieren und noch was dazu sagen.
> Wir haben in der Halle eine Lüftung die aber klugerweise die warme Luft von draußen ansaugt und ungekühlt in die Halle bläst, obwohl blasen kann man das auch kaum nennen, man merkt fast nicht (auch im Winter) das da was kommt.
> Dafür wurden vor paar Jahren Ventilatoren angeschafft, das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Aber für 30-40 Leute pro Band (Hintere Tür und Vordertür laufen auf 2 Bändern) gibt es insgesammt ca. 10 Ventilatoren. Das ist schon armselig.
> Hinzu kommt das es kaum zu trinken gibt, gerade im Sommer ein Problem. Unsere Automaten werden von Dalmayr befüllt, aber nur einmal am Tag in der früh. Das reicht bei normalen Tagen oft schon nicht und im Sommer bei den Temperaturen in der Halle gar nicht. Da ist das Wasser schneller aus als uns lieb ist. Das BMW es nicht geregelt bekommt das man Dalmayr anweist auch in der Spätschicht einmal die Automaten zu befüllen ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber auch das Dalmayr nicht selbst auf die Idee kommt. Das ist doch deren Geld wenn die Automaten voll sind und wir was zu trinken kaufen können.
> Vielleicht ist es nicht überall in der BMW so, ich kann halt nur berichten wie es in meiner Halle so ist.


Das hört sich nicht gut an, gerade auch für so ein Unternehmen wie BMW.
Ich beobachte aber in vielen Firmen, dass die Belange von real produzierenden Menschen immer noch geringschätziger behandelt werden, als die von Bürohengsten...

Wir haben sowohl im Büro, als auch in der Produktion (Fertigbäder) freie Getränke und freies Obst.
OK, ich bin der Chef, aber es ist für mich selbstverständlich, dass alle MAs so was bekommen.

Allerdings hat mir gerade  heute einer unserer Azubis "meinen" letzten Apfelsaftschorle weggesoffen und ich musste eine Dose von extra wegen ihm gekauften Energydrinks konsumieren...

Diese Jugend von heute...


----------



## t670i (23. Juni 2022)

So Leute, heute wird es wieder heiß und damit elend ...
Bei mir sind es schon 20 Grad. Naja Wasser und Ventilator stehen bereit.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Heute wird´s bei uns auch wieder heiss. 32 Grad.
Aber Morgen zum Glück schon wieder Abkühlung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juni 2022)

Draußen "nur" 28 Grad, in der Halle über 30 und ich bin nach nicht mal einer Stunde Arbeit schon gut verschwitzt und bräuchte schon eine Dusche.

Bis Feierabend (0 Uhr) ist es ja nicht mehr lang....


----------



## Neuer_User (23. Juni 2022)

Ich lasse gerade Frischwasser durch meine Heizkörper laufen. Das ist viel billiger und kühlt besser, als mit Strom das Klimagerät anzuschmeißen. Aber ich habe auch einen eigenen Brunnen im Garten


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Ich bin echt froh darüber, heute viel Zeit im Auto verbringen zu müssen. Meine Klimaanlage im Wagen ist top. Das war auch nicht immer so...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2022)

Ach, ich schweisse heute Teile, ich merk nix von den 30 Grad.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

31° in Bremen. Für hiesige Verhältnisse ist das, als hätte sich der Schlund zur Hölle geöffnet. Aber meine Bude ist angenehm kühl, da a) solider Nachkriegsbau b) heute morgen alles verriegelt und verdunkelt und c) seltenst mehrere Tage lang über 25° am Stück sind, es sich also nicht derart aufheizt. Aber ein Eimer lauwarmes Wasser für die Füße steht trotzdem bereit.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Ein tolles Video zur Abkühlung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idy1LExVnms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (23. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte mich eigentlich nicht beklagen da mein Bruder in Wien lebt 

Edith: Der Text oben ist doch verarsche oder ^^, bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liest sich wie 'ne Parodie. Hätte nur noch so ein Satz gefehlt wie "Morgen werden es recht angenehme kühle 40 Grad im Schatten..." 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so etwas je sagen würde, aber heute habe ich mir gewünscht, durchgehend im Auto zu bleiben, denn nach der durchgängig schönen kühlen Klima Prise, war alles außerhalb wie Lava 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ein tolles Video zur Abkühlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat was von, ist dir kalt? Dann mach dir warme Gedanken. Ist dir warm? Genau, dann mach dir kühle Gedanken^^


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hat was von, ist dir kalt? Dann mach dir warme Gedanken. Ist dir warm? Genau, dann mach dir kühle Gedanken^^


Exakt so war es gemeint. 

*Edit: *Heute ist zwar kühler bei 24 Grad. Aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auf über 70%. Was es gefühlt wärmer und drückender Macht. Das kommt weil es heute Nacht geregnet hat. Und nachher soll es wieder regnen.


Aber zum Glück sind es keine 30 Grad und schwül.

Ein Aufenthalt im Regenwald wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Juni 2022)

Nächste Woche wird ziemlich interessant... Wir müssen innerhalb einer Woche eine Maschine elektrisch installieren (Motoren anschließen, Erdung, Sensorik, etc...), für die wir normalerweise drei oder vier Wochen Zeit haben.

Das bedeutet jeden Tag 10h mit Sicherheitsschuhen in einer exponierten Halle ohne Klimaanlage, bei der man das Tor ab Mittag schließen sollte, da sonst die Sonne direkt rein strahlt... Ick freu mir  Ich hoffe, die Temperaturen werden halbwegs normal, sonst werd ich flüssiger sein als Wasser.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird ziemlich interessant... Wir müssen innerhalb einer Woche eine Maschine elektrisch installieren (Motoren anschließen, Erdung, Sensorik, etc...), für die wir normalerweise drei oder vier Wochen Zeit haben.
> 
> Das bedeutet jeden Tag 10h mit Sicherheitsschuhen in einer exponierten Halle ohne Klimaanlage, bei der man das Tor ab Mittag schließen sollte, da sonst die Sonne direkt rein strahlt... Ick freu mir  Ich hoffe, die Temperaturen werden halbwegs normal, sonst werd ich flüssiger sein als Wasser.


Das hört sich ja richtig beschissen an. Hoffe für uns alle das nächste Woche kühler wird als diese.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Juni 2022)

Naja, ne Messe kann man halt nicht verschieben  Muss erst mal schauen, wo ich die fehlenden Bauteile zusammen klauen kann... Ich befürchte nämlich, dass das das größere Problem sein wird...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Naja, ne Messe kann man halt nicht verschieben  Muss erst mal schauen, wo ich die fehlenden Bauteile zusammen klauen kann... Ich befürchte nämlich, dass das das größere Problem sein wird...


Für was für eine Messe baust du da?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Juni 2022)

Heute garnicht weil bei der Hitze kann man sich einfach nicht konzentrieren.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Für was für eine Messe baust du da?


Für eine Messe in Amerika - mehr kann und will ich nicht verraten


----------



## pedi (25. Juni 2022)

Amerika-Feuerland oder Alaska?
dieses Amerika greift immer mehr um sich.
ist ein riesen kontinent, da kann und sollte man schon präziser sein.


----------



## BjornE (25. Juni 2022)

Wird hier echt gejammert weil es nachts 20 grad hat?


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Exakt so war es gemeint.
> 
> *Edit: *Heute ist zwar kühler bei 24 Grad. Aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auf über 70%. Was es gefühlt wärmer und drückender Macht. Das kommt weil es heute Nacht geregnet hat. Und nachher soll es wieder regnen.
> 
> ...


Jetzt geht es mit diesem 30 Grad schwül-warmen Wetter gier auch los...

Edit: Hier!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juni 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Wird hier echt gejammert weil es nachts 20 grad hat?


Ich jammere weil die heutige Nacht schön kühl war 16-17 Grad Ich aber die Fenster nicht öffnen konnte wegen Regen...
Keine Abkühlung der Wohnung


----------



## Charmin86 (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man soll auch warme Getränke trinken, aber das machen die wenigsten. Ich auch nicht.
> In Nordafrika z.B. trinken die Nomaden in der Wüste u.a. warmen grünen Tee.


Habe ich live erlebt und kann es seitdem nur empfehlen, warme/heiße Getränke helfen enorm! Ansonsten wenig Anstrengung in der Mittagszeit und warm duschen


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenig Anstrengung in der Mittagszeit und warm duschen


Warm kann ich bei dem Wetter nicht duschen. Aber lauwarm bis etwas kühl geht. 
Nur eiskalt soll man dann nicht duschen, weil der Körper sich dann wieder schneller aufheizt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2022)

Noch sind erträgliche 26 Grad im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juni 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> Amerika-Feuerland oder Alaska?
> dieses Amerika greift immer mehr um sich.
> ist ein riesen kontinent, da kann und sollte man schon präziser sein.


Ich kann nicht präziser werden, da ich nicht möchte, dass Rückschlüsse auf meinen Arbeitgeber, unsere Kunden oder sonstige Dinge gezogen werden können. Ich denke, das "kann und sollte man" - um deine Worte zu nehmen - nachvollziehen und respektieren.

Aber nein, Alaska ist es nicht.


----------



## pedi (25. Juni 2022)

das war nicht speziell auf dich gemünzt.
es greift auch im tv immer mehr um sich, amerika zu sagen, wenns um die USA geht.


----------



## Chibs (27. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nette Woche die wir da haben  Ich sehne jetzt schon Samstag herbei. Mit Klimaanlage zuhause und im Auto geht es Gott sei Dank ganz gut, aber in der prallen Sonne hält man es kaum lange aus. Besonders wenn man persönlich so eine Hitze überhaupt nicht mag, während Kälte bei mir überhaupt Problem ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind fast 10 Grad Unterschied zu Nordwest Deutschland. Krass! Als wäre Wien in einer anderen Klimazone


----------



## Chibs (27. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sind fast 10 Grad Unterschied zu Nordwest Deutschland. Krass! Als wäre Wien in einer anderen Klimazone


Das Wiener Becken macht so ein Wetter möglich. Durch die leichte Schüsselform sammelt sich die Hitze überall an. Das Death Valley liegt ja auch in so einem Becken, mit Temperaturen von bis 56°C (weltweiter Rekord).

Wer also so eine Affenhitze ernsthaft gut findet, der darf gerne nach Wien ziehen..


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Das Wiener Becken macht so ein Wetter möglich. Durch die leichte Schüsselform sammelt sich die Hitze überall an. Das Death Valley liegt ja auch in so einem Becken, mit Temperaturen von bis 56°C (weltweiter Rekord).
> 
> Wer also so eine Affenhitze ernsthaft gut findet, der darf gerne nach Wien ziehen..


Ne, danke. Ich sträube mich schon den Onkel meiner Frau dort zu besuchen, obwohl wir häufiger schon eingeladen worden sind^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns sind´s 30° C im Moment. Im Büro hat´s 28,8° C. Aber für heute Abend sind starke Gewitter angesagt.  
Morgen dann wieder 24° C aufwärts. Luftfeuchtigkeit olé!


----------



## Banchou (27. Juni 2022)

Was ein Wetter heute 
Gucken ob das noch getoppt wird.
Wasserstand meiner Unterhose schon mittags höher als die Havel.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Wasserstand meiner Unterhose schon mittags höher als die Havel.


Ich klebe am Tisch und an der Tastatur fest. Das ist einfach nur eklig.... -.-
Wasserstand ist egal bei mir. Sitze im Sommer grundsätzlich mit Badehose im Büro....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2022)

Ich sehe schon das das im Juli und August so weitergeht. Na vielen Dank...
Werde noch einige T-Shirts, Unterhosen und Socken durchschwitzen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (27. Juni 2022)

Weiss gar nicht wo das Problem sein soll. Das Rumgejammer mit "Ohhhh, es ist so heiss. Das ist nicht auszuhalten!" und anderes Mimmimi nervt ziemlich. 
Ich hab hier grad über 35Grad im Schatten. Und jammere ich rum? Nein, ihr Weicheier, ich werde aktiv und tue was mit persönlichem Körpereinsatz dagegen.
Als richtiger Mann gehe ich die 20 m bis zum Meer auf eigenen Füßen. 😜

Bin noch bis Donnerstag in Kroatien am Meer. Mir graut schon vor daheim mit Ü30 Grad und arbeiten. 😟


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich klebe am Tisch und an der Tastatur fest. Das ist einfach nur eklig.... -.-
> Wasserstand ist egal bei mir. Sitze im Sommer grundsätzlich mit Badehose im Büro....


Toll für dich. Bei uns ist Arbeitskleidung Pflicht. Sicherheitsschuhe (schön mit Stahlkappe), Arbeits T-Shirt, Arbeitshose (Latzhose oder kurze Hose).


----------



## Banchou (27. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Arbeitskleidung Pflicht


Sowas ist echt mies im Sommer, zb. Polizisten in voller Montur.
Die schnicken bestimmt och aus wer ausm klimatisiertem Auto aussteigt und den nächsten Fall aufnimmt ^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Toll für dich. Bei uns ist Arbeitskleidung Pflicht. Sicherheitsschuhe (schön mit Stahlkappe), Arbeits T-Shirt, Arbeitshose (Latzhose oder kurze Hose).


Wenn ich auf den Anlagen unterwegs bin, muss ich auch die Kluft anziehen. Ich leide also mit dir... :/ 
Gerade eben hab ich einen Ausflug in den Serverraum gemacht. Einfach nur herrlich!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Toll für dich. Bei uns ist Arbeitskleidung Pflicht. Sicherheitsschuhe (schön mit Stahlkappe), Arbeits T-Shirt, Arbeitshose (Latzhose oder kurze Hose).


Wie, ihr müsst Stahlkappen nehmen? 
Bei uns sind nur geschlossene Schuhe ab S1 Pflicht. 
Laufe schon seit Jahren mit stahlfreien S1P rum. 
Kurze Hose ziehe ich auf der Arbeit nicht an, genauso wenig wie ich MIG, MAG, WIG mit kurzen Ärmeln schweisse.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Juni 2022)

Unsere Schuhe haben Alukappen, aber da sagt auch jeder "Stahlkappe" dazu... Ich meine dann immer "halt mal nen Magneten ran, dann siehst du, wie viel Stahl da drin ist - nämlich keiner" 

Aber ja, bei uns auch Sicherheitsschuhe, Arbeitshose und -T-Shirt. Wir haben letztes Jahr richtig dafür gekämpft, dass wir eine (1) kurze Arbeitshose bekommen... Unsere Instanz zwischen Standortleiter und Montage-Meister wollte das nicht mit der Begründung "wir wollen ein professionelles Bild abgeben gegenüber Kunden". Nach Wochen hat er dann nachgegeben, mit der Prämisse, dass wir die eine (1!!!) kurze Hose nicht tragen sollen, wenn Kunden im Haus sind.
Kurze Hintergrundinfo: wir bauen Maschinen in unklimatisierten Standard-Montagehallen auf, da geht ne kurze Hose aus arbeitssicherheitstechnischer Hinsicht durchaus klar.

Manchen Büro-Heinies, könnte man meinen, hat echt jemand ins Hirn... Jap. 
Und das sind dann die, die im klimatisierten Büro sitzen und den ganzen Tag Bleistifte krumm lehnen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2022)

Ja man sagt halt Stahlkappe, ob das immer noch Stahl ist ist mir egal. Fakt ist einfach geschlossene Schuhe sind nicht toll bei der Hitze.

Kundenkontakt haben wir in der Montage zum Glück nicht. Ich weiß zwar das jedes Fahrzeug das gebaut wird irgendwem gehört aber sehen tun wir die nie. Habe auch nicht den Wunsch das zu ändern. Ich glaube ich wäre kein guter Verkäufer.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

Zum Glück kann ich in unserer Abteilung Schlappen tragen.
In normale Schuhe passe ich schon lange nicht mehr rein.
Weil ich Wasser in den Füßen habe.
Herz und Venen sind aber in Ordnung.
Das kommt wahrscheinlich von ein Medikament was ich nehmen muß.
Zu Hause laufe ich Barfuß rum. 

Topic: Heute nur 22 Grad aber 80% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Kommt einen sehr drückend vor.
Aber immer noch besser als 30 Grad mit der selben Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Dafür gibt's Barfussschuhe

Edit:
Trage ich seit Jahren, besser als die meisten anderen Schuhe und mehr Platz.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sitze im Sommer grundsätzlich mit Badehose im Büro....


Die Idee gefällt mir. Ich bin zum 1. Juli bei einem neuen Arbeitgeber. Das wird direkt am ersten Tag geklärt


----------



## Banchou (28. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Manchen Büro-Heinies, könnte man meinen, hat echt jemand ins Hirn...


Wie bei mir.
Wird sich dick im Unternehmen auf die Kappe geschrieben das wir Klamotten aus Recyceltem Material tragen!
Schwitzt aber wie ein Schwein in den "Plastikhosen".
Die sollten sich davon mal nen Anzug schneidern lassen, mal sehen was die dann sagen würden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Aktuell 30 Grad und eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Draussen halte ich es kaum aus.
Aber später soll es wohl gewittern und dann deutlich abkühlen.
Morgen sind es zum Glück dann fast 10 Grad weniger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2022)

Bei uns gerade plötzlich extremer Regenfall - endlich Abkühlung 🥵


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Hier zieht gerade ein Gewitter vorbei.
Schön windig und auf 24 Grad abgekühlt.
Gleich geht´s noch weiter runter...


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier zieht gerade ein Gewitter vorbei.
> Schön windig und auf 24 Grad abgekühlt.
> Gleich geht´s noch weiter runter...



Und wenn heute mein Dach weg fliegt, dann vollkommen zurecht. mir schmilzt das Gesicht weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

Brace yourself summer is coming









						Jetstream treibt Saharaluft an: Hitzewelle bringt Deutschland wieder ins Schwitzen | The Weather Channel - Artikel von The Weather Channel | weather.com
					

Im Moment ist es kühl für Juli in Deutschland, doch das könnte sich schon sehr bald wieder ändern. Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche breitet sich wieder Sahara-Luft über Deutschland aus. Allerdings ist noch nicht klar, wie heiß es werden wird. Bis zu 35 Grad sind möglich, ob es aber auch für 40 Grad...




					weather.com


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Bei uns sieht es aktuell so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Glück mit Abkühlungsphasen dazwischen. Naja, es kann sich auch noch einiges ändern. Meistens wird es nach ungefähr einer Woche deutlich ungenauer. Man kann höchstens einen Trend ableiten.
Aber definitiv zu wenig Regen. In Italien ist es ganz schlimm die habe starke Probleme mit ihren Trinkwasser.
Da trocknen ganze Flüsse aus.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juli 2022)

Ich hasse es


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Nächste Woche wird´s widerlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juli 2022)

Arbeite zum Glück nur Montag und Dienstag. Uns fehlen wieder mal Teile und wir müssen ab Mittwoch daheim bleiben. Wenn ich die angekündigten Temperaturen sehe finde ich das gar nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2022)

Woche überstanden.... mal sehen wie die nächste wird. Eventuell haben wir Glück und dürfen dann auf der Baustelle schon um halb 6 los legen wo es noch erträglich ist.


----------



## t670i (18. Juli 2022)

So Leute heute und morgen wird es toastig. Hier in der Eifel sind es jetzt 26 Grad.
Heute soll es bis 32 gehen und morgen bis 36. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2022)

Hier sind es 1:1 die von dir genannten Werte. Das Büro ist im Moment noch gut auszuhalten, für morgen hab ich aber Home Office angemeldet um von meiner Klimaanlage zu profitieren.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2022)

Heute 35 und morgen 39.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Bei uns auch 34°
Liege auf dem Trampolin der Kinder im Garten. Vitamin D tanken. Der Winter soll ja ziemlich kalt werden, habe ich gehört...


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juli 2022)

Also die letzten Tage wars ganz gut auszuhalten. Vorallem da es Nachts noch gut abgekühlt hat. Außerdem ist es ne relativ trockene Hitze was es auch nochmal um einiges erträglicher macht. 

Mal sehen wie die nächsten Tage werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab Freitag sind wir dann für ne Woche auf Kreta.. da siehts auch nicht grad anders aus.  Aber klar, ist wieder ein ganze anderes Feeling. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t670i (18. Juli 2022)

Heftig! Hier bei mir soll es nur heute und morgen so heiß werden. Ab Mittwoch dann wieder um die 24 Grad.
Zwei Tage reichen auch.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juli 2022)

So..morgen nachmittag darf ich wohl tatsächlich auf ner Baustelle Gerüstmaterial verladen und abtransportieren... der Kunde wünscht es so. Mal sehen, ob er es sich immer noch wünscht wenn es statt 400€ über 2.000€ kostet weil ich mehr halb tot im Schatten rum liege als produktiv was mache...


----------



## Chibs (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird´s widerlich


Ich sehe DREI Tage die es widerlich wird - dann kühlt es wieder auf 25°C und weniger ab. Wenn du ein echtes Horror-Szenario mal sehen willst, dann guck dir mal dieses Diagramm für WIEN an:

Wir haben seit ein paar Tagen über 30 Grad im Schatten, und die nächsten 16 Tage (!!!) kühlt es nicht mehr unter 30°C ab -  an manchen Tagen sogar 35-37°C (!) Also wieder mal eine EXTREME Wetterphase die wir schon in anderen Sommern hatten. Aber 3 Wochen wo es über 30 Grad hat im Schatten, teils auch deutlich darüber... Ich kann euch sagen das ist extrem anstrengend und zehrt extrem an den Kräften. Ohne Klimaanlage im Haus würde ich das nicht mehr schaffen. Vor allem gab es das früher überhaupt nicht. Ich kenne von meiner Kind- und Jugend-Zeit solche extremen Hitzephasen überhaupt nicht. Das gibt es erst seit Anfang 2002/2003 in diesem Ausmaß. Echt ein Horror!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns auch 34°
> Liege auf dem Trampolin der Kinder im Garten. Vitamin D tanken.


Das kann ich schon lange nicht mehr ab. Mich direkt in der Sonne aufhalten wenn es so warm ist.
Aber mit 30 war das bei mir auch noch kein Problem.  



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der Winter soll ja ziemlich kalt werden, habe ich gehört...


Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juli 2022)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Zum Glück habe ich diese Woche nur 2 Tage. 3 Tage also vor dem PC verbringen wärend die Klimaanlage läuft. Das ist auszuhalten.
Ach wenn es doch schon Dienstag kurz vor 0 Uhr wäre...


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Wir hatten mal vor ein paar Tagen hier im Thread die Diskussion  : 

Alles abdunkeln und Fenster komplett schließen vs abdunkeln und Fenster auf Kippe lassen

Ich muß sagen das abdunkeln und auf Kippe lassen tatsächlich was bringt.  Und es kommt noch Luft rein. Im Schlafzimmer haben wir angenehme 21 Grad. Wärend es draussen noch 30 Grad sind.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juli 2022)

Rolladen habe ich leider nicht überall.  so kann ich auch nicht jedes Fenster abdunkeln.
Keine Ahnung welcher Architekt das verbrochen hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Rolladen habe ich leider nicht überall.  so kann ich auch nicht jedes Fenster abdunkeln.



Da hilft nur innen Rolladen anbringen aber es kann dennoch sein falls du unterm dach wohnst da es dann trotzdem sehr heiß wird wie bei mir.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal vor ein paar Tagen hier im Thread die Diskussion  :
> 
> Alles abdunkeln und Fenster komplett schließen vs abdunkeln und Fenster auf Kippe lassen
> 
> Ich muß sagen das abdunkeln und auf Kippe lassen tatsächlich was bringt.  Und es kommt noch Luft rein. Im Schlafzimmer haben wir angenehme 21 Grad. Wärend es draussen noch 30 Grad sind.


Und den Effekt kann man noch durch Rausgehen verstärken. Als ich nach ca. 40 Min Sonnenbad im Garten wieder rein bin, war ich erstaunt wie krass kühl es drinnen war. Als hätte ich einen Kühlschrank betreten^^
Das war super angenehm!


----------



## Banchou (18. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da hilft nur innen Rolladen anbringen


Das bringt, hilft leider gar nüscht.
Es muss was zwischen Sonne und Fensterglas weil das Glas den Raum aufheizt.
Paar alte Bettlaken oder Handtücher. Kumpel von mir hat sich irgend ne Folie gekauft die er außen angebracht hat.
Sieht zwar von außen nicht besonders aus aber es hilft sagt er.


RyzA schrieb:


> abdunkeln und auf Kippe lassen


Pro Tip   


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> durch Rausgehen verstärken


Ebenfalls Pro Tip


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und den Effekt kann man noch durch Rausgehen verstärken. Als ich nach ca. 40 Min Sonnenbad im Garten wieder rein bin, war ich erstaunt wie krass kühl es drinnen war. Als hätte ich einen Kühlschrank betreten^^
> Das war super angenehm!


Ja so lernt man auch das Prinzip der Relativitätstheorie kennen. Alles ist relativ!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja so lernt man auch das Prinzip der Relativitätstheorie kennen. Alles ist relativ!


So habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Hatte die Relativitätstheorie immer bezogen auf Faktor Zeit verstanden. 
Ein Tag Arbeit = Eine Woche. Eine Woche Urlaub = Ein Tag


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> So habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Hatte die Relativitätstheorie immer bezogen auf Faktor Zeit verstanden.
> Ein Tag Arbeit = Eine Woche. Eine Woche Urlaub = Ein Tag


Oder wenn man dringend auf Toilette muß oder schon drauf sitzt. Dann kommt einen die Zeit auch ganz anders vor.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Das bringt, hilft leider gar nüscht.
> Es muss was zwischen Sonne und Fensterglas weil das Glas den Raum aufheizt.
> Paar alte Bettlaken oder Handtücher. Kumpel von mir hat sich irgend ne Folie gekauft die er außen angebracht hat.
> Sieht zwar von außen nicht besonders aus aber es hilft sagt er.



Es gibt für Velux dachfenster so rolladen die man innen anbringen kann. Wenn man weiß wie kann man sich sowas für außen selber bauen vieleicht. Die Konstruktion wird in der Aussparung zwischen den Rahmen der das Fenster hält angebracht.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt für Velux dachfenster so rolladen die man innen anbringen kann. Wenn man weiß wie kann man sich sowas für außen selber bauen vieleicht. Die Konstruktion wird in der Aussparung zwischen den Rahmen der das Fenster hält angebracht.


Wir hatten früher auch in einer Dachwohnung gewohnt. Da hatten wir dünne fast transparente Rolläden an den Fenstern in den Schrägen. Die haben nicht viel gebracht.
Als es extrem heiss war haben wir auf alle Dachfenster in den Schrägen Alufolie von innen draufgeklebt.
Das hat geholfen!


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher auch in einer Dachwohnung gewohnt. Da hatten wir dünne fast transparente Rolläden an den Fenstern in den Schrägen. Die haben nicht viel gebracht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein in der Ausparrung am Glas anbringen aber von außen dann, das wäre glaub ich die Lösung. Reingeklemmt, vor dem Glas von Außen, so das es vom Rahmen gehalten wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da hilft nur innen Rolladen anbringen aber es kann dennoch sein falls du unterm dach wohnst da es dann trotzdem sehr heiß wird wie bei mir.


Ich wohne unter dem Dach. Aber die Wohnung bleibt sogar angenehm. Bis auf das Zimmer mit PC/PS5 das ist direkt im Speicher und da wird es heiß. Das bewegte mich letztes Jahr auch zum Klimaanlagen kauf. Anders ist es da nicht auszuhalten bei Tagen wie heute.


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Juli 2022)

Das sieht interessant aus... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montag nächste Woche wird wohl eklig, wobei es heute mit 34 Grad auch nicht grad kühl war. Ich glaub ich frage meinen Vorgesetzten, ob wir im Keller montieren dürfen 

Wegen der Relativitätstheorie - eine Erklärung, die jeder checkt: Drei Haare aufm Kopf sind relativ wenig, drei Haare in der Suppe sind relativ viel


----------



## t670i (19. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bis auf das Zimmer mit PC/PS5 das ist direkt im Speicher und da wird es heiß.



So sieht das bei mir auch aus. PC steht im ausgebauten Speicher. Die Location ist super dafür, da man den Raum durch die Dachschrägen für nichts anderes sinnvoll nutzen kann.
Nur an heißen Sommertagen wird es da oben unerträglich. 

Was für eine Klimaanlage hast du gekauft?


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

Draußen ca. 33°C.
Drinnen noch angenehme 25°C.
Dafür wurden auch, nach einmal kräftig durchlüften heute morgen, alle Fenster seit dem geschlossen gehalten und je nach Sonnenstand abgedunkelt.
Und auch das interne Abdunkeln mittels Gardinen oder Jalousien hilft etwas, damit die Sonne nicht direkt in die Bude ballert


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2022)

Draußen irgendwas mit 38 Grad, drinnen um die 34 Grad.
Einfach schön Teile schweissen, fällt die Wärme nicht so auf.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus den für heute angegebenen 35 Grad wurden 38... Egal, Wohnung hat 22, das ist angenehm


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Draussen 38 Grad in der Wohnung 22-24 Grad.
Küche 24, Wohnzimmer 23, Kinderzimmer und Schlafzimmer 22.
Letzte beiden sind auf der Schattenseite.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juli 2022)

Überlebt… aber ich glaub ich lass mich mal 2 Wochen krank schreiben. Mit dem hohen Blutdruck etc. wird mit bei über 35 Grad nach einigen Stunden Arbeit in der Sonne schon schwindelig….


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Überlebt… aber ich glaub ich lass mich mal 2 Wochen krank schreiben. Mit dem hohen Blutdruck etc. wird mit bei über 35 Grad nach einigen Stunden Arbeit in der Sonne schon schwindelig….


Viel Wasser trinken und gute Besserung! 

*Edit: *Und wenn es geht auf salzhaltige Speisen verzichten. Salz treibt den Blutdruck in die Höhe.
Ich esse auch gerne gut gewürzt... aber nehme schon seit 5 Jahren Blutdrucksenker.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2022)

Im Wohnzimmer ist es auch ohne Klima noch ok, aber unterm Dach nachdem ich Feierabend gemacht habe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chibs (19. Juli 2022)

Ab 26°C fühle ich mich extrem unwohl, selbst beim Sitzen. Fürs Schlafen hab ich meine Klima auf 22°C eingestellt, aber weil sie neu ist hat es dann 20,5°C im Zimmer (kühlt noch besser als angegeben).

Für mich sind Leute die bei über 28°C [meist Dachzimmer(-Wohnungen)] schlafen können oder selbst sitzen etc. wirkliche Überlebenskünstler. Früher ginge das noch, aber ab 40 - ne


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juli 2022)

Heute nicht mehr witzig, selbst der Hund beim Spaziergang hat keinen bock mehr.


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2022)

Morchn bei uns in Sachsen ebenfalls bis geschmeidige 39 Grad Zum Glück habe ich ne Klima in meinem Shuttle, da geht die Fahrerei ganz gut vonstatten...

In Sachen Relativitätstheorie: 

Verbring ne Nacht mit ner heißen Frau, ne Stunde kommt dir vor wie ne Sekunde. Verbrenn dich an ner heißen Herdplatte, ne Sekunde kommt dir vor wie ne Stunde

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juli 2022)

Ich Psycho war gerade noch beim Sport. Wäre fast kollabiert - gefühlt anderthalb Stunden Schnappatmung. Vorteil ist, dass mein Körper gerade durchs Schwitzen heftig runterkühlt, sodass mir das Wohnzimmer auch schon sehr kühl vorkommt. Fällt das auch irgendwie in die Relativitätstheorie rein?🤔

Vielleicht sollten wir ein Relativitätstheorie-Thread aufmachen, wo alle User ihre Relativitäts-Vergleiche nochmal zum Besten geben können.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: bei sehr warmen Wetter *nicht* eiskalt duschen!


> Wenn die Sonne brennt und der Schweiß läuft, erscheint oft nichts besser als eine kalte Dusche. Die ist für den Körper aber leider mehr Belastung als Erfrischung. „Das ist wie mit eiskalten Getränken. Der Körper muss sich danach wieder aufwärmen auf Außentemperatur. Das kostet Energie“, sagt Skowasch. Also lieber lauwarm duschen.


Quelle: Kalt duschen bei großer Hitze? Warum Experten davon abraten


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juli 2022)

Gerade kalt geduscht 😂


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Ab 26°C fühle ich mich extrem unwohl, selbst beim Sitzen. Fürs Schlafen hab ich meine Klima auf 22°C eingestellt, aber weil sie neu ist hat es dann 20,5°C im Zimmer (kühlt noch besser als angegeben).
> 
> Für mich sind Leute die bei über 28°C [meist Dachzimmer(-Wohnungen)] schlafen können oder selbst sitzen etc. wirkliche Überlebenskünstler. Früher ginge das noch, aber ab 40 - ne


Trocken geht 26°C noch klar. Dem entsprechend hat die Klima tagsüber auch nur die als Ziel, für die Nacht gehe ich meist so auf 24°C.
Warum eine "noch neue" Klima zu kalt regeln sollte erschließt sich mir aber nicht. Die hat ja nen Temperatursensor nach dem sie die Leistung reguliert.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trocken geht 26°C noch klar. Dem entsprechend hat die Klima tagsüber auch nur die als Ziel, für die Nacht gehe ich meist so auf 24°C.


Den besten Schlaf habe ich zwischen 15-18 Grad. Wobei ich kälter besser ab kann als wärmer.
Aber diese Nacht wird es wohl nicht unter 20 Grad abkühlen bei uns.
Morgen kommt nochmal ein ähnlicher Tag wie heute.
Aber ab Donnerstag zum Glück wieder deutlich kühler.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir auch aus. PC steht im ausgebauten Speicher. Die Location ist super dafür, da man den Raum durch die Dachschrägen für nichts anderes sinnvoll nutzen kann.
> Nur an heißen Sommertagen wird es da oben unerträglich.
> 
> Was für eine Klimaanlage hast du gekauft?


Eine Delonghi, aber frage mich nicht nach der Bezeichnung. Die kann ich nachliefern wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## moonlive (19. Juli 2022)

Ich habe mir gerade meinen Tee aus dem Eisfach gehohlt, leider war der zu lange im Gefrierfach und ist zu fast 50% gefroren.
Jetzt dauert es ca. 15 min bis er die perfekte konsistenz zum trinken hat.

Meine Frage: *Luftkühlung + Eis*
Ich habe einen Deckenventilator, macht es Sinn mein Gefrorenes Glas dort drüber zu stellen für 15min.
Um damit mein Sitzplatz/Sofa -Bereich ein bisschen abzukühlen?

edit:// Ich hab jetzt einfach mal für 15 Minuten gemacht.
Und muss wirklich sagen: "Unter dem Ventilator ist es kühler."
Aber ich bin mir unsicher ob es jetzt an der Luft oder am Eis lag


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2022)

Nein, das geht nur mit feuchten Harntüchern.


----------



## moonlive (19. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nur mit feuchten Harntüchern.


Soll ich die vorher in den Kühlschrank legen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2022)

Ja, das erhöht den Effekt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Juli 2022)

Harntücher... Auch noch nie gehört


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2022)

Dann verfolgt du den Thread noch nicht lange genug. 
Nur Experten kennen diesen Trick.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann verfolgt du den Thread noch nicht lange genug.


Was wohl Colormix macht.. ich vermiss ihn irgendwie.   

So wars dann bei uns heute Nacht im Schlafzimmer... Anfang kuschelige 28° und hat dann bis heut morgen auf 24° runter "gekühlt"... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Also hattet ihr ja eine ziemlich kühle Nacht. Bei mir stand die Balkontür die ganze Nacht offen und es blieben trotzdem 27°C weil es halt draußen auch nicht kälter wurde.
Aber gut, geschlafen hab ich mit Klima auf 25°C und leise, das war garkein Problem.


----------



## t670i (20. Juli 2022)

Aktuell haben wir 25 Grad, aber für heute sind nur noch 27 Grad gemeldet und für 22 Uhr ist Gewitter angesagt.
Dann soll es auch gut abkühlen.



moonlive schrieb:


> Meine Frage: *Luftkühlung + Eis*



Klar das funktioniert. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. Kühlakku mit Kabelbindern  am Standventilator befestigt und ab geht´s.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

In der Nacht hatte es sich bei uns bis auf 22 Grad abgekühlt. Aber die Temperaturen sind schon wieder schnell angestiegen. Wir haben jetzt schon 28 Grad. Und das Maximum soll bei 36 Grad heute sein.
Ich freue mich schon auf Morgen. Dann gibt es richtige Abkühlung und Regen.
Freitag auch angenehme 23 Grad. Dann wollen wir noch unseren Resturlaub nutzen und in den Tierpark gehen.


----------



## cordonbleu (20. Juli 2022)

Bei mir sind für heute bis 38 Grad gemeldet. Heute Nacht hatte ich alle Fenster auf und es hat auch ganz gut abgekühlt in der Wohnung. 
Daher in weiser Voraussicht heute im Home Office. Da kann ich mich zwischendurch mal abbrausen und eine Hose muss ich auch nicht unbedingt an haben


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juli 2022)

Bei uns findet heute Abend ne Laufveranstaltung statt, quasi für alle Firmen aus der Umgebung. Sind zwar nur 5km aber die können echt ätzend werden bei gemeldeten 35° um die Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bei uns findet heute Abend ne Laufveranstaltung statt, quasi für alle Firmen aus der Umgebung. Sind zwar nur 5km aber die können echt ätzend werden bei gemeldeten 35° um die Zeit.


Ist man verpflichtet daran teilzunehmen? Bei den Temperaturen ist das ja schon fast fahrlässige Körperverletzung.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2022)

Die Turn und Tanzkurse, wo unser lütter montags und mittwochs hin geht würden jedenfalls abgesagt wegen der Hitze.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2022)

Es sind jetzt schon 30 Grad, später sollen es wieder 39 werden.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist man verpflichtet daran teilzunehmen? Bei den Temperaturen ist das ja schon fast fahrlässige Körperverletzung.


Naja man hat sich da vor paar Wochen dazu angemeldet, da war das mit den Temperaturen ja noch nicht abzusehen. Bin so tatsächlich beim Sport nicht unbedingt empfindlich was Hitze angeht, aber angenehm wird das sicher nicht. Hoffe da ist für genug Getränke gesorgt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> Was für eine Klimaanlage hast du gekauft?


So gestern nach der Arbeit hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr an den PC zu gehen und zu schauen. Es ist das Modell
De'Longhi PAC EX130 ECO RealFeel​


----------



## t670i (20. Juli 2022)

Wie ist das denn von der Lautstärke und wie viel Verbraucht die im Durchschnitt?
Ich habe noch eine etwas ältere Trotec und das Teil verbraucht knapp 3kw und laut wie Sau. 
Daher quasi nie an...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Wenn es irgendwie geht dann nehm ne split Anlage. Die gibt es auch in Mobil. Man braucht dann "nur" einen Abstellplatz da wo sonst der Schlauch raus geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Obwohl es bei uns heute 5° kühler als gestern ist, finde ich es heute viel unangenehmer. Gestern war eine trockenes und wolkenfreies Wetter. Die Sonne burnte zwar schön stark, aber dafür trockene Hitze. Heute nur Wolken und erdrückende Schwüle. Liegt aber auch daran, dass es heute Abend regnen soll, daher nimmt wohl die Luftfeuchtigkeit gerade zu🥵


----------



## t670i (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwie geht dann nehm ne split Anlage. Die gibt es auch in Mobil. Man braucht dann "nur" einen Abstellplatz da wo sonst der Schlauch raus geht.



Ich denke ich würde eine feste Splitt kaufen. Allerdings schreckt mich der Verbrauch doch immer wieder ab.
Wenn ich sehe, das die 2kW + verbrauchen.
Die aktuelle habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Split-Geräte sind viel effizienter als die Single Dinger. Mit 2kW+ Verbrauch kannst du da 100qm zur Eishöhle machen. Im Normalen Betrieb brauchen sie aber deutlich weniger.


----------



## t670i (20. Juli 2022)

Interessant! Hast du irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Oder worauf man achten sollte?
Wenn ich die im Flur installiere, bekomme ich die angrenzenden Räume dann auch gekühlt?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Juli 2022)

Heute ist es echt nicht schön. Zwar "nur" 30 Grad, aber trotzdem Kopfschmerzen und völlig kaputt.
Morgen solls den ganzen Tag regnen, freu mich schon.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn von der Lautstärke und wie viel Verbraucht die im Durchschnitt?
> Ich habe noch eine etwas ältere Trotec und das Teil verbraucht knapp 3kw und laut wie Sau.
> Daher quasi nie an...


Ich sag mal so, leise ist was anderes  Aber entweder leise schwitzen oder doch die paar Dezibel ertragen. Wenn man spielt oder was anschaut ist eh nicht mehr so schlimm. 
Habe mal die Daten von der Herstellerseite rausgesucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

t670i schrieb:


> Interessant! Hast du irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Oder worauf man achten sollte?
> Wenn ich die im Flur installiere, bekomme ich die angrenzenden Räume dann auch gekühlt?


Wenn du selbst verbauen willst dann ist ein vorgefülltes System mit Schnellverbinder wohl sinnvoll. Bei mydealz und Co. gibt es immer mal wieder verschiedene Angebote.
Sonst halt den lokalen Kältebauer anfragen. Und ruhig mehr als ein Angebot einholen, bei mir wären da gut 30% Preisunterschied.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2022)

Ab 39,5 Grad hab ich nicht mehr aufs Thermometer geguckt, also waren es nie 40 Grad.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

Ich habe vor der Balkontüre ein Thermometer stehen und da hatte ich um17:16 Uhr 49,9 °C, jetzt aktuell immer noch 39,8 °C. 

Im Dachgeschoss bleibt es dank Klima bei 24°C das ist echt angenehm so.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe vor der Balkontüre ein Thermometer stehen und da hatte ich um17:16 Uhr 49,9 °C


Aber nicht im Schatten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Schatten.


Das nicht. Habe leider keinen Schatten Platz wo ich einen Thermometer anbringen kann. Egal von welchem Fenster aus, es ist immer irgendwann die Sonne da und scheint drauf. 
Aber auch knapp 50 °C habe ich in der Sonne noch nie gemessen.


----------



## Neuer_User (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?


Sommerschlaf halten ....

Anders ist das nicht mehr zu ertragen


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das nicht. Habe leider keinen Schatten Platz wo ich einen Thermometer anbringen kann. Egal von welchem Fenster aus, es ist immer irgendwann die Sonne da und scheint drauf.


Wie groß ist denn der Balkon? Keine Möglichkeit eine Markise anzubringen oder einen Sonnenschirm aufzustellen?
Wir haben einen 6x1.6m Balkon. Mit 4 Meter Markise und noch zwei Sonnenschirme.
Anders hält man das gar nicht darauf aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Balkon? Keine Möglichkeit eine Markise anzubringen oder einen Sonnenschirm aufzustellen?
> Wir haben einen 6x1.6m Balkon. Mit 4 Meter Markise und noch zwei Sonnenschirme.
> Anders hält man das gar nicht darauf aus.


Markise und Sonnenschirm würde schon gehen. Aber da ich eh nicht draußen sitze brauche ich beides nicht. Und nur um die Temperatur zu messen lohnt sich so eine Investition auch nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juli 2022)

Ich Google heute Abend mal Klimanlagen.. je mehr Power desto besser


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Markise und Sonnenschirm würde schon gehen. Aber da ich eh nicht draußen sitze brauche ich beides nicht. Und nur um die Temperatur zu messen lohnt sich so eine Investition auch nicht.


Die größte Verbesserung für das Klima in meinem Wohnzimmer war noch vor der Klimaanlage die Markise auf voller Fensterbreite. Was die an Wärme auch für drinnen abhält hat der Rolladen nie hinbekommen.
Und nebenbei hat man noch Luft und Sicht statt dunkler Bude.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Es wird bei uns schon windiger. Aber immer noch 28 Grad.
Heute Nacht soll es regnen.


----------



## Banchou (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Nacht soll es regnen.


Du glücklicher ! Im Osten soll es hier vlt. erst morgen ab 16 Uhr leicht regnen.
Heute war echt nicht schön 
Gradzahl sinkt nur um 1 pro stunde aber die Natur erwacht gerade.
Saß grad 30 Minuten im Garten und hab 3 Igel und 4 Fledermäuse gezählt.
Schon witzig was die für Manöver fliegen und dann auch noch so knapp an mir vorbei das du die Flügelschläge hörst ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. Juli 2022)

Seid ihr da echt alle so empfindlich oder wird hier und da gerne etwas „ausgeschmückt? 

Hab da wohl Glück, fahre trotzdem jeden Tag fast 30km zur Arbeit mit dem Fahrrad. An der Ampel stört es schon mal aber sonst passt es. Auch die Balkontür ist permanent komplett offen sonst krieg ich die Macke wenn ich keine frische Luft bekomme  

Im Winter ist sie auch oft auf. xD


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Saß grad 30 Minuten im Garten und hab 3 Igel und 4 Fledermäuse gezählt.
> Schon witzig was die für Manöver fliegen und dann auch noch so knapp an mir vorbei das du die Flügelschläge hörst ^^


Bei uns ziehen Abends auch Fledermäuse im Garten ihre Runden. Und Igel trinken an der Tränke.
Tagsüber Vögel und unsere Eichhörnchen. Die nehmen das dankbar an.
Also vergesst nicht Wassertränken aufzustellen wenn ihr einen Garten habt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Juli 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich Google heute Abend mal Klimanlagen.. je mehr Power desto besser


Und dann heult hinterher wieder jeder rum mit Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz, Strom sparen etc...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Und dann heult hinterher wieder jeder rum mit Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz, Strom sparen etc...


Die die heulen können gerne weiter schwitzen. Ich bin froh letztes Jahr eine gekauft zu haben. Heute den ganzen Tag im Dachgeschoss nie über 24 Grad. 
Und hätte ich ein eigenes Haus hätte jedes Zimmer eine.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und aktuell 19 Grad.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und aktuell 19 Grad.



Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen hier fängt die Sonne schon wieder an zu ballern.


----------



## Banchou (21. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Seid ihr da echt alle so empfindlich


Hitze über 30-32 Grad kann Ich nicht so gut ab, wenn dann noch hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit herrscht, tschüssikowski.
Im Winter siehts anders aus (Ich arbeite draußen) da reichen ein dünner Pulli und kurze Hosen^^


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen hier fängt die Sonne schon wieder an zu ballern.


Bei uns schon. Heute größtenteils bewölkt und nicht wärmer als 22 Grad.


Banchou schrieb:


> Im Winter siehts anders aus (Ich arbeite draußen) da reichen ein dünner Pulli und kurze Hosen^^


Ich laufe  im Winter zwar nicht mit kurzen Hosen rum aber kann Kälte auch besser ab.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und aktuell 19 Grad.


Regen bedeutet leider auch Fenster zu. Nix mit Abkühlung.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Regen bedeutet leider auch Fenster zu. Nix mit Abkühlung.


Kommt drauf an. Wir wohnen ja nicht in einer Dachwohnung.
Wir haben die Balkontür und Fenster weit geöffnet im Schlafzimmer und Kinderzimmer.
Dann ist ein schöner Luftzug in der Wohnung.
Manchmal, wenn es aber dazu noch stark stürmt, dann müssen wir Fenster auf Kippe oder ganz zu machen.
Sonst regnet es wirklich rein. Das ist dann nicht so schön weil der Laminatboden hochquillen kann.


----------



## Chibs (21. Juli 2022)

Willkommen in der HÖLLE! 🥵🥵🥵
Die Temperaturen werden hier übrigens immer 2-3 Grad zu wenig angezeigt - gestern hatten wir am Nachmittag 37,8°C Spitze im Schatten, es wurden aber "nur" 35 angezeigt.

Und was mit Abstand am Schlimmsten ist: Beachtet mal die blaue Kurve (Min. Temp.)! Auch heute Nacht waren es min. 21°C und nicht 19°C - wir haben seit Tagen Tropennächte und das dauert OHNE Pause (!!) bis in den August hinein an. Also quasi 3 Wochen und mehr wo man nicht mal das Fenster aufmachen kann weil es draußen sowieso viel zu warm bleibt - selbst bei Nacht.. Ohne Klima könnte ich hier mein Testament machen, kein Witz! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t670i (21. Juli 2022)

Krass! Hier bleibt es die nächsten Tage wolkig und maximal 23 Grad. Wirklich angenehm nach den letzten Tagen.
Erst ab Sonntag geht es wieder hoch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2022)

Wusste nicht, dass Wien am Äquator liegt...

Bei uns regnet es die ganze Nacht hindurch bis jetzt. Temperatur ist auch endlich auf angenehme 22° runter. Gott sei dank!


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Und dann heult hinterher wieder jeder rum mit Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz, Strom sparen etc...



Mir egal.. hab ne PV am Dach wo ich nicht mal mehr 3Ct/kwh bekomme... da kann ich das in kühleres Haus gut investieren. Verliere da am Ende 60 Cent/Tag an Vergütung, dafür hab ich es kühl und kann besser schlafen. Glaube das is mir meine Gesundheit am Ende wert


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Heute Nacht hatte sich das richtig gut abgekühlt.
Aktuell 16 Grad. Herrlich!


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Ich sach nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Aktuell 30 Grad. Morgen 31 und später Regen.  Dienstag zum Glück runtergekühlt auf 21 Grad.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juli 2022)

Bin gerade in der Arbeit angekommen. Aufzug Tür geht auf und man steht vor einer Hitze Wand.
Habe noch nichts gemacht, Arbeit fängt um 5:50 Uhr an, aber ich merke schon das ich anfange zu schwitzen...


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Juli 2022)

Gerade Rechner auseinander gebaut und schnell wieder aufgebaut wegen Reinigung. Aber bei der Hitze tu ich mir die Fummelei nicht an das muss bis morgen warten.


----------



## cordonbleu (25. Juli 2022)

Heute wieder bis 33 Grad. Hätte ja am liebsten home office gemacht, aber mein Urlaub ist demnächst und daher ist vor Ort schon besser.


----------



## Chibs (25. Juli 2022)

Heute 37°C im Schatten (!) und die letzten 7 Tage sahen so aus:
(auf wetter.com kann man die Temperaturen bis 1 Jahr zurück ansehen) https://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktue...h/wien/ATAT10678.html?sid=11034&timeframe=30d

Montag 18.7. : 30,1°C
Dienstag 19.7. : 32,1°C
Mittwoch 20.7. : 35,6°C
Donnerstag 21.7. : 36,1°C
Freitag 22.7. : 35,3°C
Samstag 23.7. : 33°C
Sonntag 24.7. : 31°C
Montag 25.7. (Heute): 37°C

 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵
Ohne Klimaanlage absolut NULL Lebensqualität - Temps wie in Kalifornien und im Kongo!


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2022)

Wobei für mich persönlich hohe Temperaturen während des Tages nicht so ein Problem sind solange es in der Nacht abkühlt und man die Gebäude zum Abkühlen bringt. Aber letzte Nacht ging das Thermometer nur auf 27°C runter 
Zum Glück hats die restliche Woche max. 25°C


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Ohne Klimaanlage absolut NULL Lebensqualität - Temps wie in Kalifornien und im Kongo!


??
Los Angeles hat heute maximal 24°, Congo ca. 28°
OK, in Afrika haste höhere Luftfeuchte, was dann gefühlte 35° bringt.
Aber LA wäre vollkommen OK für mich.


----------



## Chibs (25. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, in Afrika haste höhere Luftfeuchte, was dann gefühlte 35° bringt.


Hier ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit meistens auch sehr hoch - gefühlte Temperaturen immer mind. 3-5°C höher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute gefühlt 39°C - nachdem es die gesamte letzte Woche im Schnitt 35°C hatte.. In der Nacht nie unter 22-23°C. Hier ist alles aufgeheizt wie im Backofen. Wenigstens kommt morgen mal Abkühlung, aber Mittwoch schon wieder 30°C und mehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juli 2022)

Was ist bei euch in Wien nur los? Hat Wien irgendeine besondere geographische Lage, dass es sich so heftig erhitzt?


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch in Wien nur los? Hat Wien irgendeine besondere geographische Lage, dass es sich so heftig erhitzt?


Das berühmte Wiener Becken.
Hier werden die Bohnen für den kleinen Braunen unter freiem Himmel geröstet.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juli 2022)

Also mir ist es inzwischen egal ob es draussen 32 oder 37 Grad hat. Das macht bei uns in der Halle keinen Unterschied mehr. Die hat sich die letzten Tage so aufgeheizt das es einfach nur noch heiß ist. 
Selbst meine Wohnung hat heute schon 26 Grad und mehr. Bin gerade am PC, also unterm Dach da sind es "nur" 28 Grad. Das überrascht mich gerade etwas. Aber ok, es lief ja auch nicht stundenlang der PC der schön mit hilft den Raum auf zu heizen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2022)

Auf Arbeit finde ich Hitze ebenfalls blöd.
Ich sitze mit Kollegen in einem lichtdurchfluteten Büro. Wenn es draußen 30 grad sind, haben wir im Büro beu windstille z.t. 32 Grad. Jetzt kann man sich ausmahlen wie schön es bei 37 Grad ist.

Aber jetzt gerade bin ich nicht arbeiten, sonder sitze an einer Poolbar in der Türkei.....da kommen einem 36 Grad eigentlich ganz angenehm vor.....das muss am Bier liegen!


----------



## Herbststurm (25. Juli 2022)

Das PC Heizgerät bleibt aus, solange es nicht unbedingt benötigt wird und am Abend wenn ich dann Zeit habe, vielleicht mal was zu Zöckern, sitze ich wenn dann mit dem Steam Deck gemütlich auf der Couch (bei weit aufgerissenem Fenster)


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2022)

Toll, jetzt regnet das auch noch. 
Luftfeuchtigkeit ole.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt gerade bin ich nicht arbeiten, sonder sitze an einer Poolbar in der Türkei.....da kommen einem 36 Grad eigentlich ganz angenehm vor.....das muss am Bier liegen!


Bei 36 Grad Bier trinken? Dann hätte ich nur noch Matsche im Kopf. 
Oder ist das alkoholfrei?


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei 36 Grad Bier trinken? Dann hätte ich nur noch Matsche im Kopf.
> Oder ist das alkoholfrei?


Ist mit Alkohol.
Das meiste schwitzt du hier wieder raus.
Vorgestern hatte ich über den Tag verteilt ca. 10 gin tonic. Immer mal ein Wasser zwischendurch trinken, dann geht das.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2022)

Wie ich mit "Hitze" umgehe?
War heute bei 35° draußen laufen, habe Unkraut gerupft und Fenster geputzt. Ich gebe mir die Hitze einfach hardcore - nicht ich muss mit der Hitze umgehen, die Hitze muss schon mit mir umgehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich gebe mir die Hitze einfach hardcore - nicht ich muss mit der Hitze umgehen, die Hitze muss schon mit mir umgehen.


Der Spruch könnte jetzt auch von (oder über) Chuck Norris sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juli 2022)

So endlich daheim und nichts mit Abkühlung der Wohnung. Heute früh sah es nach Regen aus (der dann ja auch gekommen ist) und deshalb alle Fenster zu. Hier beim PC aktuell 29 Grad. So viel hatte es gestern auch. Gut isoliert scheint es zu sein.
Gleich als ich in der Wohnung war alles geöffnet was geht. Draussen ist es aktuell kühler als drin....

In der Arbeit merkte man davon wie immer nichts, genauso heis wie gestern. Man schwitzt schon ohne etwas zu arbeiten. Echt ein Spaß bei uns...


----------



## Defenz0r (26. Juli 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So endlich daheim und nichts mit Abkühlung der Wohnung. Heute früh sah es nach Regen aus (der dann ja auch gekommen ist) und deshalb alle Fenster zu. Hier beim PC aktuell 29 Grad. So viel hatte es gestern auch. Gut isoliert scheint es zu sein.
> Gleich als ich in der Wohnung war alles geöffnet was geht. Draussen ist es aktuell kühler als drin....
> 
> In der Arbeit merkte man davon wie immer nichts, genauso heis wie gestern. Man schwitzt schon ohne etwas zu arbeiten. Echt ein Spaß bei uns...








						ArbeitArbeiten in der Hitze
					

Halten Sie Ihre Mitarbeiter an heißen Tagen gesund, indem Sie ihnen eine Kühlweste anbieten. Kühlwesten werden unter anderem in der Industrie, in Bauunternehmen und in der Logistik eingesetzt.



					kuehlweste.de
				




Was haeltst du davon?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juli 2022)

Eine Kühlweste hört sich schon gut an. Wundert mich das es so was bei uns nicht gibt. Das (ich nehme mal an das trifft auf so ziemlich jede Halle bei uns zu) es bei uns im Sommer extrem heis ist ist doch bekannt. Und es ist ja auch nicht so das es BMW schlecht geht (unsere hässlichen Autos verkaufen sich super) da sollte doch mal an die Mitarbeiter gedacht werden.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2022)

Chibs schrieb:


> Ohne Klimaanlage absolut NULL Lebensqualität - Temps wie in Kalifornien und im Kongo!


Meine Klimaanlage zuhause war die letzten Tage/Wochen auch im Dauereinsatz.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2022)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt... Meine Wohnung ist die letzten Wochen nie wärmer als 23 Grad geworden. Um 11 abends alles auf reißen, um halb 6 alles zu machen und abdunkeln. Brauch ich keine Klimaanlage dazu. Gute Dämmung vorausgesetzt.

Mir tun die Straßen- und Bauarbeiter leid, die sich in der prallen Sonne die Seele aus dem Leib schwitzen. Da jammere ich mit meiner 35-40 Grad warmen Montagehalle auf hohem Niveau.

Ne Klimaanlage soll man eh nicht kälter als 7 Grad Differenz zur Außentemperatur einstellen, alles andere tut dem Körper nicht gut.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2022)

Wir hatten Tage mit 27°C in der Nacht. Alles aufreißen für 23°C wird da schwer.


> Ne Klimaanlage soll man eh nicht kälter als 7 Grad Differenz zur Außentemperatur einstellen, alles andere tut dem Körper nicht gut.


*wenn man vor hat sich in absehbarer Zeit dieser Außentemperatur auszusetzen


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wir hatten Tage mit 27°C in der Nacht. Alles aufreißen für 23°C wird da schwer


Das stimmt allerdings. Hier wars tagsüber 38 Grad warm und nachts 18 bis 20 Grad kühl.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Bei uns ist erstmal ein paar Tage Verschnaufpause




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bis Anfang September kann es noch  heiss werden. Ich hoffe es nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Hier wars tagsüber 38 Grad warm und nachts 18 bis 20 Grad kühl.


Wenn Nachts kein Wind geht, kannst du bei 18-20 Grad so viel aufreißen wie du willst. Da kommt kaum was rein.
Zudem hat man den niedrigsten Tempwert ja meist gerade mal zwischen 4-6 Uhr.

Ohne Klimaanlage wär ich längst aufgeschmissen. Dritter Stock, und das alte Bauwerk ist schlecht isoliert.
Mit Klimaanlage allerdings sehr gut aushaltbar.

Ich bin aber auch jemand der sagt bei Temperaturen von 25+ in der Wohnung empfinde ich es als unangenehm (außer 25 Grad die durch die Klimaanlage erreicht werden).
Da müsste ich dann schon einen Ventilator einschalten damit es erträglich bleibt.

Bei mir wird tagsüber die Klima im Wohnzimmer auf 24 Grad, und im Schlafzimmer auf 23 Grad eingestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

So, heute und morgen wird wieder lustig. 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Arbeit.


----------



## Dima1995 (3. August 2022)

Einfach an was Kühles denken


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, heute und morgen wird wieder lustig.
> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Arbeit.


Frag mich mal. Noch nichts gearbeitet aber schon am schwitzen


----------



## Kuhprah (3. August 2022)

Für die heissen Tage jetzt hab ich mir Conona organisiert und darf zu Hause im kühlen hocken


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

Da haben ich keine Zeit für, zu viel zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für die heissen Tage jetzt hab ich mir Conona organisiert und darf zu Hause im kühlen hocken


Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für die heissen Tage jetzt hab ich mir Conona organisiert und darf zu Hause im kühlen hocken


Wie schafft ihr das nur? Will auch mal Quarantäne daheim im Klimatisierten PC Dachgeschoss haben.
Bis jetzt nur geschafft das ein Schnelltest Positiv ist, PCR war dann negativ.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

Hatte noch nie nen positiven Test, nur einmal Impfreaktion.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. August 2022)

Ich bisher auch noch nie. Bin halt ziemlich asozial veranlagt. Wenn ich Need allein im LKW bin dann Hocke ich allein im kühlen Keller.  Aber meine Frau als Polizistin hat halt ein gewisses Risiko mit Leuten in Kontakt treten zu müssen.  Und sind wir ehrlich, irgendwann erwischt es jeden. 
ich bin jetzt froh dass ich die Woche daher nimmer in die Affenhitze raus muss zum arbeiten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und sind wir ehrlich, irgendwann erwischt es jeden.


Es wird nicht nur jeden erwischen, sondern wir werden wahrscheinlich zu genau dem Punkt kommen, an welcher die Grippe schon seit langer Zeit ist: Es wird "normal" und jeder wird es mehrmals immer wieder bekommen.

@Topic. Ich unternehme nichts mehr aktiv gegen die Hitze und gehe sogar für ca. 40 min raus und lege mich ins Trampolin der Kids zum Sonnen. Gesünderer Teint, Vitamin D Depots gefüllt, gute Laune und ein subjektiv kühleres Haus sind die großen Pro-Argumente für meinen Umgang mit dem Sommer in Form von Akzeptanz


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr das nur? Will auch mal Quarantäne daheim im Klimatisierten PC Dachgeschoss haben.
> Bis jetzt nur geschafft das ein Schnelltest Positiv ist, PCR war dann negativ.


Ich hatte mich bei meiner Frau angesteckt. Diese bei Schwiegermutter und die wiederum bei Oma welche im Altenheim ist. 
Und ganz ehrlich: das was ich habe möchtest du nicht haben. Schon gar nicht im Sommer.
Klar geht es noch schlimmer und ich bin sogar 4fach geimpft... aber das ist einfach nur widerlich.
Ganz komische Symptome... eben keine typische Erkältung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2022)

Hmm... was mich bei Corona nach wie vor wundert, dass das Spektrum an Symptomen gefühlt unzählig erscheint. Als würde jeder Mensche ein anderes Corona bekommen. Einfach nur eine seltsame Krankheit.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bei meiner Frau angesteckt. Diese bei Schwiegermutter und die wiederum bei Oma welche im Altenheim ist.
> Und ganz ehrlich: das was ich habe möchtest du nicht haben. Schon gar nicht im Sommer.
> Klar geht es noch schlimmer und ich bin sogar 4fach geimpft... aber das ist einfach nur widerlich.
> Ganz komische Symptome... eben keine typische Erkältung.


Arbeitskollege hatte es vor kurzen auch. Hohes Fieber, fühlte sich einfach matt. Nichts schlimmes so gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Arbeitskollege hatte es vor kurzen auch. Hohes Fieber, fühlte sich einfach matt. Nichts schlimmes so gesehen.


Tja die Symptome können von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

Solange man nicht todkrank im Krankenhaus liegen muss, ist das alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Solange man nicht todkrank im Krankenhaus liegen muss, ist das alles nicht so schlimm.


Klar kann man froh sein, das diese Variante bei den meisten mild verläuft.
Aber mit deiner Aussage verharmlost du auch allen anderen Erkrankungen.
Man kann sich auch rumquälen wenn man nicht sterbenskrank im Krankenhaus liegt.

Topic: Heute 35 Grad. Aber Morgen zum Glück wieder Abkühlung.

Leider soll es aber in 2 Wochen wieder richtig warm werden. Angeblich bis zu 40 Grad.
Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Solange man nicht todkrank im Krankenhaus liegen muss, ist das alles nicht so schlimm.


Naja. Meine Arbeitskollegin lag auch nicht im Krankenhaus. Dafür kann sie auch 6 Wochen später keine 2 Treppen mehr laufen ohne aus der Puste zu sein und hat nun Asthmaspray verschrieben bekommen, damit sie ihren Dauerhusten im Griff hat. Halb so schlimm finde ich so einen Verlauf nun nicht.

Topic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider soll es aber in 2 Wochen wieder richtig warm werden. Angeblich bis zu 40 Grad.
> Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert.


Ich hoffe doch nicht! Bei den zeitigen Gaspreisen, kann es ruhig bis zum kommenden Sommer durchgehend warm bleiben🙈


----------



## t670i (4. August 2022)

32 Grad aktuell. Zum Glück ist es bewölkt, aber dennoch ist die Luft sehr drückend.
Nächstes Jahr kommt eine PV aufs Dach und danach dann direkt eine Split Klima. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht! Bei den zeitigen Gaspreisen, kann es ruhig bis zum kommenden Sommer durchgehend warm bleiben🙈



Der Herbst darf gerne noch warm bleiben.  Die Ölheizung ist den Sommer über aus und das darf gerne so lange wie möglich so bleiben.
Für die Übergangszeit reicht es, mit dem Ofen im Flur zu heizen. Von dort verteilt die Wärme sich gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. August 2022)

Wir haben draussen heute auch schon 36 im Schatten auf der Terrasse


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. August 2022)

Heute zum Glück frei. Draussen sind es auch bei mir schon 36,3 Grad, aber hier oben im Dachgeschoss angenehme 23 Grad. Natürlich läuft die Klima. 
Habe nicht mal vor das Haus zu verlassen. Essen und Trinken habe ich noch da. Es reicht mir wenn ich morgen wieder schwitzen werde


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Heute zum Glück frei. Draussen sind es auch bei mir schon 36,3 Grad, aber hier oben im Dachgeschoss angenehme 23 Grad. Natürlich läuft die Klima.
> Habe nicht mal vor das Haus zu verlassen. Essen und Trinken habe ich noch da. Es reicht mir wenn ich morgen wieder schwitzen werde


Hört sich nach nem guten Plan an


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2022)

Hier sind es heute schon knapp 40 Grad. 
In der Halle "nur" 34 Grad, aber ohne Sonne zum Glück


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Offiziell haben wir jetzt außen die 35° Marke geknackt.
Im Büro zeigt eine wackliges Thermometer 38° an - Holzbau eben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. August 2022)

Dann is aber was schief gelaufen beim bauen oder es is irgend so ein Billig-Bau... wir wohnen auch in nem Holzbau, und selbst im ersten Stock ist es derzeit erst 24.2 Grad..  Bloss nicht so blöd sein und Fenster aufmachen.. is die Hitze erst mal drin geh die nimmer raus.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht! Bei den zeitigen Gaspreisen, kann es ruhig bis zum kommenden Sommer durchgehend warm bleiben🙈


Aber nicht 30 Grad und mehr.


----------



## chill_eule (4. August 2022)

Nachdem wir Mittags/Nachmittags ca. 34°C in Hamburg hatten, ist hier jetzt grad ein Gewitter und sorgt für mächtig Abkühlung


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nachdem wir Mittags/Nachmittags ca. 34°C in Hamburg hatten, ist hier jetzt grad ein Gewitter und sorgt für mächtig Abkühlung


Bei uns ziehen auch gerade dunkle Wolken auf - Gott.sei.dank!!!


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns ziehen auch gerade dunkle Wolken auf - Gott.sei.dank!!!


Hattest du vorhin nicht noch geschrieben du möchtest 35-40 Grad durchgehend?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hattest du vorhin nicht noch geschrieben du möchtest 35-40 Grad durchgehend?


Ne, das hast du nur so interpretiert


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ne, das hast du nur so interpretiert


Wirklich?


RyzA schrieb:


> Leider soll es aber in 2 Wochen wieder richtig warm werden. Angeblich bis zu 40 Grad.
> Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht! Bei den zeitigen Gaspreisen, kann es ruhig bis zum kommenden Sommer durchgehend warm bleiben🙈


Lies sich aber anders.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2022)

Morgen wird es ja kälter. 
Das ich 28 Grad mal als Wohltat empfinden würde, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> 
> Lies sich aber anders.


Joa, für mich sind 35-40° nicht warm, eher fvcking heiß 
Warm ist alles unter 30° und noch lieber unter 25°.
20-25° kann es gerne durchgehend bleiben ^^


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Joa, für mich sind 35-40° nicht warm, eher fvcking heiß
> Warm ist alles unter 30° und noch lieber unter 25°.
> 20-25° kann es gerne durchgehend bleiben ^^


20-25 Grad sind für mich auch ok.


----------



## Rangod (4. August 2022)

Es sind aktuell wieder Zeiten, in denen ich mit Freuden im Büro bin, da wir eine außerordentlich gut funktionierende Klimaanlage haben. Da wird der allgemeine Gesundheitszustand beim verlassen- und vor allem wieder betreten des klimatisierten Gebäudes mal kurz durchgetestet 
Bei mir zu Hause in meiner wunderschön isolierten DG Wohnung waren es dann heute um 20:00 geschlagene 31 Grad. Da ist auch nichts mit Durchzug wenn sich die Dachziegeln über den Tag hinweg zu Bratpfannen entwickelt haben und die Temperaturen draußen einfach nicht unter 20 Grad gehen wollen. Aktuell steht ein 9000 BTU Monoblock hier rum der es zumindest auf erträgliche 26 Grad schafft und im Laufe der Nacht dann auch die Hitze aus der Wohnung kriegt. Da werde ich wohl bald ein Upgrade fahren und noch mehr Strom rausballern müssen, damit es hier einigermaßen erträglich bleibt. Welch ironie...


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

Gerade 18 Grad hier und es fühlt sich einfach nur wunderbar an. Ich freue mich auf den Herbst 🍂🍁


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. August 2022)

Davon kann ich nur träumen. Aktuell 27 Grad Angesagt 32... 
Ab 21 Uhr soll es leichten Regen und dann Gewitter geben...

Und ja auch ich freue mich auf den Herbst und den Winter.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. August 2022)

Hier auch alles schön wolkig und runtergekühlt ein wunderbarer Tag um heute brutale Killerspiele zu spielen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Hier 21 Grad. Heiter bis wolkig und etwas Wind. Für mich perfekt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. August 2022)

Der Regen kam. Die automatischen Fenster gingen zu. Nun spürt man die Hitze noch mehr. Kein Lüftchen kommt mehr rein.
Noch 1 Stunde 30 bis Feierabend....


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Der Regen kam. Die automatischen Fenster gingen zu. Nun spürt man die Hitze noch mehr. Kein Lüftchen kommt mehr rein.
> Noch 1 Stunde 30 bis Feierabend....


Durchhalten! Ist nicht mehr lang und dann ab an die frische Luft


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Durchhalten! Ist nicht mehr lang und dann ab an die frische Luft


Ich mag die Spätschicht ja. Nur im Sommer ist das halt extrem. 
54 min noch...


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Der Regen kam. Die automatischen Fenster gingen zu. Nun spürt man die Hitze noch mehr. Kein Lüftchen kommt mehr rein.
> Noch 1 Stunde 30 bis Feierabend....


Ohja, das Spiel kenn ich. 
Draussen angenehm, innen sehr warm und stickig.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2022)

von gestern 38 grad auf jetzt 16.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohja, das Spiel kenn ich.
> Draussen angenehm, innen sehr warm und stickig.


Daheim, oder in einer vernünftig denkenden Firma würde man die Fenster halt selbst zumachen wenn es reinregnet. Aber bei uns hatte irgendwer mal vor vielen Jahren die "super" Idee die Fenster zu Automatisieren. Jetzt gehen die Fenster zu egal ob es reinregnet oder nicht. Es reichen dazu schon ein paar Tropfen und schwupps zu und öffnen nicht möglich so lange es "regnet" 
Ich finde wir sind alle Erwachsen und können so banale Dinge selbst Entscheiden...


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Daheim, oder in einer vernünftig denkenden Firma würde man die Fenster halt selbst zumachen wenn es reinregnet. Aber bei uns hatte irgendwer mal vor vielen Jahren die "super" Idee die Fenster zu Automatisieren. Jetzt gehen die Fenster zu egal ob es reinregnet oder nicht. Es reichen dazu schon ein paar Tropfen und schwupps zu und öffnen nicht möglich so lange es "regnet"
> Ich finde wir sind alle Erwachsen und können so banale Dinge selbst Entscheiden...


Dann würde ich durchdrehen wenn die Fenster automatisch zugehen. Ist ja wie im Knast.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würde ich durchdrehen wenn die Fenster automatisch zugehen. Ist ja wie im Knast.


Irgendjemand dachte das sei eine gute Idee... Und dafür wurde dann Geld ausgegeben. Wir Mitarbeiter wurden ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2022)

Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe arbeitest du an einer Produktionslinie? Wenn einer der Mitarbeiter also doch mal nicht das Fenster schließt können da problemlos Millionen Schäden entstehen.
->Ich würde das auch automatisieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe arbeitest du an einer Produktionslinie? Wenn einer der Mitarbeiter also doch mal nicht das Fenster schließt können da problemlos Millionen Schäden entstehen.
> ->Ich würde das auch automatisieren.


Da wo die Fenster sind sind keine Maschinen und da steht auch keine Ware. Es ist einfach nur Blödsinn das die Fenster automatisiert sind. 
Unser Dach ist da schon undichter, es tropft bei längeren Regen schön rein, und dann auch wo Produziert wird. Ist bekannt, wird aber nicht repariert. Wir ziehen ja in 4 Jahren in eine neue Halle um. Da wird so gut wie kein Geld mehr in die alte gesteckt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

Heute wieder 32 Grad. Morgen auch nicht viel kühler.
Richtige Abkühlung kommt am Samstag mit einen Maximalwert von 24 Grad.
Ich hoffe das bald dann Ende ist mit dem Sommer.
Aber man konnte sich glücklich schätzen das es nicht durchgehend so heiss war.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2022)

Ich freue mich schon fast wieder auf die kalten Monate.

Auch deshalb, weil dieses Jahr viele Gebäude nicht so überheizt sein werden. Der Grund dafür ist zwar traurig, aber ich begrüße es trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Erstmal kommt hoffentlich der goldene Herbst.  Die Sonne kann ja ruhig scheinen wenn es nicht so heiss wird.
Wobei es auch viel zu wenig geregnet hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Ich war heute ca. 20 min in der Sonne und hab einen Sonnenbrand bekommen🙄
Boa, was freue ich mich auf Temperaturen unter 20° und Regen!
...und jeder, der dann nochmal wagt über Regen und kühles Wetter zu schimpfen, kriegt eine auf's Maul. Siegel drauf!


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

Wenn man es drauf anlegt, bekommt man auch bei -20°C einen Sonnenbrand


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man es drauf anlegt, bekommt man auch bei -20°C einen Sonnenbrand


Oder Gefrierbrand?


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man es drauf anlegt, bekommt man auch bei -20°C einen Sonnenbrand


Ja, aber 20 min ist doch recht wenig. Also ich hatte noch nie in Deutschland in so kurzer Zeit einen Sonnenbrand. Die Sonne burnt hier mittlerweile sehr aggressiv.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch nie in Deutschland in so kurzer Zeit einen Sonnenbrand. Die Sonne burnt hier mittlerweile sehr aggressiv.


Deswegen halte ich mich nur im Schatten auf.

Wobei 20 Minuten schon eine krasse kurze Zeit ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Gefrierbrand?


Ne, man kann wirklich auch einen Sonnenbrand in Minustemperaturen bekommen. Sieht man sogar sehr oft bei den Bergsteigern und ihren roten pellenden Nasen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich mich nur im Schatten auf.


Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich mich nur im Schatten auf.


Im Keller bekommt man natürlich keinen Sonnenbrand


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung!


Zumindest wenn es so warm ist.

Sonst wenn die Sonne nicht so stark ist halte ich es da auch besser aus.
Außerdem braucht man auch etwas Vitamin D.
Oder man muß es als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu sich nehmen.
Im Winter sowieso ratsam um depressiven Verstimmungen vorzubeugen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Ich substioniere im Winter immer Vitamin D. Ist sogar das einzige Substitutionsmittel, welches Ärzte in BRD offiziell für alle empfehlen.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, dass es morgen "nur" 25° werden soll. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch aussieht, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt, genug von diesem Sommer...


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ch weiß nicht, wie es bei euch aussieht, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt, genug von diesem Sommer...


Ich auch. Ich freue mich jetzt auf schöne Herbsttage bei milderen Temperaturen.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

18 Grad. Maximal 23 Grad heute.
Und auch die nächste Woche Maximalwerte von 23-24 Grad bei Sonnenschein.
So kann man es schon viel besser aushalten.


----------



## pedi (27. August 2022)

aktuell nach regen 18,3 grad hier.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 18 Grad. Maximal 23 Grad heute.
> Und auch die nächste Woche Maximalwerte von 23-24 Grad bei Sonnenschein.
> So kann man es schon viel besser aushalten.


Gott. Sei. Dank!!!😄


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2022)

Nächstes Jahr kaufe ich mir 6 Meter langen Schlauch und verfrachte mein externen Radiator (Mora) auf die Terrasse. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich sehr viel gezockt und das hat sich dann natürlich auch zusätzlich als Raumtemperatur bemerkbar gemacht. Dadurch das ich ehe schon einen externen Radiator mit dran habe, kann ich ihn einfach über dem Sommer auf die Terrasse stellen, dann wird die Abwärme direkt nach draußen befördert und kann sich so dann nicht im Raum dazu anstauen.

Für dieses Jahr ist es aber vorbei, so viele warme Tage erwarte ich nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr ist es aber vorbei, so viele warme Tage erwarte ich nicht mehr.


Ich auch nicht. Bald kommt der Herbst.

*Edit:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2022)

Hmm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t670i (9. September 2022)

So Leute, der Herbst steht vor der Tür und die Temperaturen fallen langsam, aber sicher.
Laut diversen Berichten war der Sommer 2022 der wärmste seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen.

Wer nicht gerade im Keller hockt oder eine Klimaanlage besitzt, wird sicher einige Wochen geschwitzt haben. 
Das Ganze erinnerte mich etwas an 2018. Damals hatten wir einen ähnlich heißen/trockenen Sommer.

In meinem Fall ist leider weder mein Arbeitsplatz (Büro) noch mein PC Zimmer zu Hause (Dachboden) klimatisiert.
Zuhause werde ich nächstes Jahr definitiv etwas machen. Im OG habe ich aktuell noch keine Außenrollos. Die werde ich noch nachrüsten.
Zudem werde ich zumindest ein Zimmer mit einer Split Klima ausstatten.

Wie habt ihr diesen Sommer wahrgenommen?


----------



## IICARUS (9. September 2022)

Bei uns ging es eigentlich. Klar war schon täglich warm. Aber es gab zwischendurch auch Tage wo es etwas kühl war. Aber ich sitze nicht unter dem Dach, da wird es schlimmer sein.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Kühle Tage hatten wir auch, da waren es nur 26,27 Grad


----------



## IICARUS (9. September 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kühle Tage hatten wir auch, da waren es nur 26,27 Grad


Ja, nur bezüglich meines Rechners und meinen Games wurden meist 28 - 29 °C daraus.  

Im kleinen Zimmer meines Sohnes ist es sogar noch schlimmer, da staut sich die Wärme noch stärker an. Besonders auch, weil er gerne die Tür zumacht.   

Wir wohnen aber im Erdgeschoss und unsere Wohnung ist gut isoliert. Vorteil... im Winter entweicht die Wärme nicht so schnell. Im Sommer auch nicht, wenn sich die Wohnung aufgewärmt hat... 

Dann ist es manchmal in der Wohnung wärmer als abends draußen, wenn die Luft sich wieder etwas abgekühlt hat. 

Diese Wärme bekommen wir dann auch nicht mehr so gut raus. Besonders auch, weil wir im Erdgeschoss sehr viel Grün um uns herum haben und die ganzen Insekten uns besuchen kommen. 

Wir haben bereits von Haus aus dicke Jalousien von außen verbaut. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Klemmmarkise an unsere Terrasse angebracht. Diese habe ich aber so umgebaut, dass ich sie wie eine Jalousie auf und ab kurbeln kann. Denn nach vorne verbaut, was normalerweise der Fall ist, kam die Sonne trotzdem noch von den Seiten rein. Von vorne hat es dann erst Wirkung gebracht, sobald die Sonne von vorne stand.

Für die andere Seite, wo mittags die Sonne reinscheint, werde ich noch eine Klemmmarkise kaufen müssen. Mache ich aber wahrscheinlich erst im Winter, da ich diese dann ggf. günstiger bekomme und wir jetzt auch kühlere Tage haben.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Ich hab im Prinzip seit Wochen 28-32 Grad im Zimmer unterm Dach. 
Da ist es selbst draußen angenehmer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. September 2022)

Also letzte Woche schwitzte ich noch gut in der Arbeit. Die Halle kühlt einfach sehr langsam ab und wirklich kühl war es letzte Woche auch nicht. Diese Woche ging aber schon, heute machten wir in der früh freiwillig auch die Fenster zu. Da kam einfach nur kalter Wind rein. Das war dann auch wieder nicht schön...
Aber natürlich bin ich froh wenn die Temperaturen fallen und auch unten bleiben. Warm genug war es diesen Sommer, da braucht der Herbst nicht nachziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. September 2022)

Unser Rasen wird auch langsam wieder grün.


----------



## t670i (9. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Unser Rasen wird auch langsam wieder grün.



Bei mir auch. 
Zum Glück ist die letzten Tage einiges an Regen herunterkommen.
Ohne das Wasser aus meiner Regenzisterne hätten einige Pflanzen im Garten  den Sommer wohl auch nicht überlebt.


----------



## IICARUS (9. September 2022)

Wir haben nur einen kleinen 50 qm großen Garten.
Da sind nur ein paar Grünpflanzen und Blumen vorhanden.

Eine Zisterne kann ich nicht einbauen, weil wir darunter eine Tiefgarage haben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Morgen nochmal 24 Grad. Das muß man sich mal vorstellen. Ende Oktober.  

Aber es gab glaube ich auch schon mal zu Weihnachten ähnliche Temperaturen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen nochmal 24 Grad. Das muß man sich mal vorstellen. Ende Oktober.
> 
> Aber es gab glaube ich auch schon mal zu Weihnachten ähnliche Temperaturen.


Zum Glück sind die Nächte schon kühl. So kühlt die Halle auch wieder ab. Und den Oktober konnte man aushalten auf Arbeit. 
Aber nach dem kalten September hätte ich nicht gedacht das der Oktober nochmal so warm wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Oktober 2022)

In 30 Jahren gibt's dann wohl den Thread "Bullenhitze im Winter"...


----------



## Elistaer (25. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In 30 Jahren gibt's dann wohl den Thread "Bullenhitze im Winter"...


so abwegig wäre das nicht mal wenn man bedenkt das es eine Pol Verschiebung gibt hätten wir dann Ähnlich wie jetzt in Australien den Schnee im Juni/Juli und im Dezember zu Weihnachten 30° +.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

Öhm nö, der magnetische Pol hat nichts mit dem Abstand zur Sonne zu tun.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2022)

Gibts auf einer Scheibe überhaupt Pole? 

PS: Abstand Sonne ist auch nicht richtig, sondern die Neigung der Erdachse um _irgendwas_ Grad, wo durch die Jahreszeiten entstehen


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Abstand Sonne ist auch nicht richtig, sondern die Neigung der Erdachse um _irgendwas_ Grad, wo durch die Jahreszeiten entstehen


Was für Orte außerhalb des Äquators effektiv den Abstand zur Sonne verändert


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2022)

Richtig interessant ist es an den Punkten der Erde, wo es ca. ein halbes Jahr sonnig oder dunkel ist.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

Eher an Orten,
wo niemals die Sonne scheint ...


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2022)

Der Abstand ist aber wumpe @Olstyle, bei 150 Mio Kilometern machen die paar Kilometer nix aus.
Der Einstrahlwinkel macht den Unterschied.
*edit*
Die Erde vor dem hitzetod bewahrt


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> bei 1,5 Mio Kilometern


Ähm.... Du bist mit dem Komma verrutscht. Solche Strecken (und mehr) sind auf Lebenszeit sogar als Taxifahrer zu erreichen.


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2022)

Stimmt, bei nur 1,5 Mio Kilometern würden wir nicht über lächerliche 1,5 °C klimaerwärmung diskutieren


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

Da werden noch ganz andere ungemütliche Zeiten auf uns zukommen


----------

